#  > De Moderne Marokkaanse Vrouw >  > Sterke verhalen >  Ware liefde van 3 jaar of toch niet??

## Zomaariemand001

assalaam mensen
hallo mensen

ewa ik heb paar verhalen hier op de forum gelezen en tjah ik moet
zeggen jullie hebben talent :Smilie: 

ik ben echt een verhalen freak
maar zelf heb ik nog geen verhaal geschreven
dus bij deze dan....
hier komt een verhaal van mij voor jullie  :tong uitsteken:  

Hopelijk vinden jullie hem ook interessant

.................................................. ............

Tringgggggg!!!!!!!!! Yeps daar gaat de bel..pfff eindelijk vrij!!!!
Ik stond op en liep relax de klas uit.
oke, wat ging ik nu doen ?
Ehm ik kon tussen 4 opties kiezen, naar de cumputer lokaal rennen en lekker verhalen lezen op maroc.nl, naar huis gaan , naar de stad gaan
alleen dan (window shoppen) of me schatje bellen om hem te vragen of
ie zin heeft om iets leuks te doen.........

Terwijl ik naar de kantine liep en d8 aan die 4 opties ging me telefoon af
Het was ff zoeken in al die troep maar uit eindelijk vond ik me telefoontje
ik nam heel droog op....  :lekpuh:  
Hallo met de belastingdienst....hahaha ik wist dat het me schatje was vandaar dat ik met hem grapte

iK VERTELDE HEM OVER DE 4 OPTIES DIE IK HAD...
we besloten om tog maar met elkaar af te spreken
Hij zou me nu komen ophalen.
Vaak als we in z'n auto zaten d8 ik bij mezelf: eyoo lemia over h.o.e.r.e.n gesproken  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
Tjah maar aan de andere kant, we hadden nu al 3 jaar een relatie
en we hadden plannen om naar de zomer vakantie te verloven & 
dan te trouwen
Ik zat in de kantine ff snel een broodje gezond naar binnen te werken
snel...voordat yassir komt
Ik moet er niet aandenken dat hij me nu zo gierig ziet eten :grote grijns: 

Ik stond op en liep naar me kluis om mijn jas te pakken,
terwijl ik mijn jas aandeed rook ik opeens een zware sterke armani geuren tegerlijke tyd voelde ik me maag draaien.....

----------


## Zomaariemand001

oke hoe saai is het al  :maf2:  

maare maakt niet uit ik ga gewoon verder met het vervolg  :grote grijns:  


Ik voelde mijn maag draaien...
Yassir dacht ik bij mezelf, maar voordat ik ook maar mijn hoofd 
naar hem toe kon draaien voelde ik een kus in mijn hals

jaaa tuurlijk het is yassir  :grote grijns:  :grote grijns: 
Ik draaide me om .
Hey lieverd..zei ik vervolgend met een big smile on my face
vervolgens antwoorde hij met: ewa zina van me, kom we gaan
Ik voelde me altyd gelukkig als ik met yassir was, hij was meer
dan alleen mijn vriendje, hij was ook mijn beste vriendin en 
net een broer, voor me en zelfs een zus, ik kon met alles bij hem terecht
Ik voelde gewoon dat yassir mijn ware was...
Hij stond altyd voor me klaar en behandelde me met respect...
Het kon gewoon niet anders, wij waren voor elkaar geschapen!

Ik voelde een natte smak op mijn lippen en een liefdevolle stem die in m'n oor verluisterde: zina waar denk je aan?
Aan nix schatje aan nix...
ondertussen liepen we naar z'n auto, hij deed het portier voor me open
en ik stapte in.
vervolgens liep hij naar zijn kant, de kant van de chauffeur en hij stapte ook in
Hij bleef me aankijken met z'n stralende zwarte ogen.
Yassir? start de auto lieverd??
Ik wil gewoon naar je kijken lemia je bent zo mooi zo perfect!
Hahaha ewa yassir hou op
Oh zina breng ik je in verlegenheid :P
Ik keek hem lachend aan...yassir ik wil niet hier overnachten,dadelijk moet ik naar huis dus start die auto en begin weg te rijden
Zijn lachblik veranderde in een serieuse blik
Hij pakte me hand vast..Lemia, ik wil je iets vragen
Vraag maar raak schatje
Lemia ff serieus he ik meen het
Ja yassir ik meen het ook :Smilie: 
Mijn hart begon sneller te kloppen.............
Lemia liefje van me,,een schoonheid heb ik nu al 3 jaar,schapen,kippen,suiker en geld alles is geregeld nu alleen nog jou JA woord
Voordat ik ook maar iets kon zeggen kuste hij me op mijn mond
en hij verluisterde in m'n oor: lemia ik hou van je, ik kan niet zonder je!
Ik voelde de vlinders in me buik....
Yassir ik hou ook van jou en je hoeft niet om mijn ja woord te vragen
lieverd je weet tog al dat ik ja zeg
Lemia ik wil het gewoon horen en dan pas je hand komen vragen bij je ouders
hij pakte mijn hand vast en schoof een prachtige gouden ring in m'n
ringvinger

Ik omhelsde hem en er prikkelde een traan van blijdschap over m'n wang
Oooh lieverd het hoeft nu tog niet we gaan pas naar de zomer verloven?
Ook al klonk ik bekakt who cares ik was serieus echt
ja lemia ik weet, maar deze ring geef ik je als symbool dat ik van je hou
en zodat je mij niet vergeet als je naar marokko gaat

Ik knuffelde hem bijna dood van blijdschap
zooo wat bof ik zeg met yassir :grote grijns: 
naar al dat geknuffel en gezoen starte hij eindelijk de auto en we reden richting het park.....................

----------


## Zomaariemand001

we reden het park in, opeens ging mijn telefoon 
ik nam hem op: hallo?//
hee lemia waar ben je man ik heb je nodig!!!
wow rustig esma wat is er??
Lemia b*tch we zouden vandaag toch gaan winkelen  :frons: 
eyoo esma wallah sorry helemaal vergeten, sorry
weet je wat morgen maak ik het goed met je, ik trakteer je wel
in de stad op een loempia  :grote grijns:  
eyoo lemia doe normaal we gaan volgende week al naar marokko
en we hebben niet eens een f*cking BH gekocht!!!! :boos: 
en die loempia hoef ik niet ben op dieet TRUT je naaid me gewoon

Ooh esma wallah was het helemaal vergeten sorry man,zal
ik yassir vragen of ie ons nu dan naar de stad wilt brengen,
want ik ben nu met hem
Ooh leima ben je samen met el houb (de liefde)? ewa tjah
dat veranderd de situatie
weet je wat we gaan morgen wel safi  :Smilie: 
is cool en ik krijg die loempia HEKS  :kwaad:  ewa su6 met yassir
doei doei lemia
Voordat ik ook maar doei kon zeggen had esma al opgehangen
haha die gek
Yassir keek me vragend aan??
Ik lachte naar hem:yassir, dat was esma  :Smilie: 
hij stopte bij een afgelegen parkeer plaats bij het parkje
we stapte uit en liepen hand in hand naar een bankje
en gingen zitten hij sloeg een arm om me heen
het voelde zo goed....  :Iluvu:  
we begonnen wat te babbelen over de vakantie 

ik zou naar marokko gaan met het gezin
yassir zou jammer genoeg niet, die bleef hier in nederland...
Ik vond het wel jammer, maar we zouden toch naar de vakantie verloven/ trouwen
dus we maakte ons verder niet druk
Opeens ging m'n telefoon weer....
Ik nam op: hallo?? hallo???...................

----------


## Zomaariemand001

hallo? hallo??? aan de andere kant zei niemand wat
ewa tjah mensen kpn teveel ...en ik hing op
yassir moest lachen,waarom lach je?
je bent grappig..zei yassir
Hhahaha yassir oke maare ik moet nu naar huis het is laat..
voordat me moeder me weer een stoot geeft  :dood:  
we stonden op en liepen richting de auto, voordat hij het
auto portier opende zoende hij me...ik hou van je verluisterde hij weer in me oor
naar een tydje weer.....kwamen we eindelijk in de achterstands wijk
waar ik woon  :maf2:  
hij stopte achter ons huis....
ik gaf hem snel een afscheid kus op z'n wang en haaste me naar de voorkant van ons huis
ik liep het huis in en ging direcht naaar me kamer 
eerst omkleden natuurlijk......

----------


## Zomaariemand001

ik ging me snel ff omkleden...., want het schoonmaken kon beginnen
vervolgens deed ik me mobiel op trilfucntie en ik stopte hem in me bh
daar was ie wel veilig tegen bleekmiddel en de dweil  :tong uitsteken:  
ik liep vervolgens naar beneden naar de keuken
me moeder was brood uit de oven aan het halen
ik gaf haar een kus en zag al de dweil en bleekmiddel op me wachten
maaar eerst de afwas natuurlijk  :frons: 
na het afwassen en dweilen gingen we uit eindelijk eten.
me moeder maakte alles klaar en ik dekte de tafel
aan tafel zaten me vader,broer en zusje..
we gingen zitten en begonnen te eten
eyoooo opeens voelde ik een rilling dat bij me borsten begon en in me buik eindigde( vind je het gek allemaal vetrollen  :grote grijns: )
eyoo wat mankeerde me ???
opeens hoorde ik een geluid erbij zzzzt zzzzzzz toen pas ging er een lichtje bij me branden  :knife_head:  eyooo het was mijn f*cking telefoon
ik kon hem moeilijk nu uit mijn bh vissen tog  :wat?!:  

ik verslikte me bij het idee alleen maar eyoo naast me pa en broer
toen hoorde ik mijn broer tegen mij zeggen: eeey schoonmaak turk
hoor je niet iets trillen?...je koelkast gaat af
hij en me zusje lagen nu helemaal in een deuk....
wat een humor mo laat me met rust ..zei ik met een knorrige stem tegen me broer
na het eten ruimde ik samen met me moeder de keuken op
we zaten een beetje bij te babbelen over de vakantie enzo...
Ewa lemia dochter van me... je bent nu een grote volwassene
dame word het nit tyd voor trouwen?
ik begon verlegen te lachen...ewa mama wie weet insallah naar de zomer( ik haar nog niet vertellen over yassir)
me moeder keek me argwaand aan...en waarom pas na de zomer vakantie?..je hebt genoeg mooie neven uit hollanda die deze zomer
ook naar marokko gaan...
wat d8 je daarvan dametje?
whuahahaha mama, nee tog ik ga nooit met mijn neef trouwen
ik ken ze niet eens..
ewa wahieb ken je tog wel en hij heeft jou ook gezien
hij heeft tegen je tante gezegt dat ie jou een echte schoonheid vindt
ewa mama wie is wahieb? ken hem niet hoor! en dat wil ik ook NIET
Mijn moeders glimlach verdween, ze keerde me de rug toe...
en ze zweeg.....

Mama wat is er? heb ik iets verkeerd gezegt wella?
Neeee Neee lemia safi ga ga huiswerk maken ofzo 
ik red me wel verder....
Ewa roestig maar ik ga al  :wat?!:

----------


## Zomaariemand001

ik liep naar mijn kamer.....terwijl ik staarde naar de ring
die ik van yassir had gekregen
ik was alweer de meningsverschil met me moeder vergeten
ik plofte op me bed en fantaseerde over yassir en mij
wij samen met ze tweetjes als man & vrouw
oehhhh echt kicken man  :handbang:  
de getril van mijn telefoon ontwaakte me uit m'n fantassie
jaaaaa hallo?? wie is dit
TuutTuut!!!
He wat vreemd dit is de 2e keer van vandaag dat iemand me
belt en dan ophangt
mensen hebben echt kpn teveel....
ik zocht het nr. op dat me had gebeld
Ewa tjah als je lemia wilt stalken moet je wel anoniem bellen 
hahaha wat een domme heit dacht ik bij mezelf

ik stelde mijn telefoon op anoniem en belde dat nr. op
naar 4 keer overgaan...., Hallo?....ik bleef stil en voelde
een enorme brok in m'n keel opkomen
awilie lemia heb schijt en praat d8 ik bij mezelf......
eyoo er schoot iets door me hoofd
het was een f*cking mannen stem damnzzzz werd ik echt gestalkt
ik hing vlugjes op
ik besloot weer terug te bellen en nu te vragen waarom die gozer
me steeds belt
waar het op moest slaan en of ie kpn teveel had :P
de telefoon ging weer over 
ja, hallo?
eh ja hallo wie ben jij?
wat is dat voor een vraag, jij belt mij tog op
Ja ik bel jou ja omdat jij mij als eerst hebt gebelt  :boos: 
is dat zo? hoorde ik aan de andere kant
luister eens ff, wat wil je van me heb je kpn teveel ofzo
ga een ander wijf vervelen oke ik heb geen tyd voor spelletjes
lemia lemia, rustig schatje als je weet wie ik ben...dan piep
je wel anders
Tazzz ze3ma eigendunk...hee w8 eens even hoe weet jij mijn naam????
Me handen trilde van de schrik ...eyoo hij kent mijn naam
hij verluisterde : ik weet meer over jou dan jezelf denkt
sweet dreams schatje..TUUTTUUT

Zo brutaal  :boos:  hij hangt zomaar op
ik had de neiging om nu z'n hele moer uit te schelden, maar ja
zij heeft me nix misdaan
ik besloot die psyco gewoon te vergeten en lekker te gaan slapen
lekker dromen over mij en yassir  :love:  
.................................................. .............................................

----------


## miss_marocia

deze vehaal is echt een topie meid ga gauw verder . (je eerste fan ,tog?)
maar wel snel verder gaan he ??????  :lachu:

----------


## *magrib_girl*

haaiiiii meid 
echt top verhaal ik vind hem prachtig 
en vooral als dit je eerste keer is gewoon toppie meid
ga gauw verder
kussies XxXxX ilhame

----------


## Zomaariemand001

:grote grijns:  :grote grijns:  :grote grijns:  :grote grijns: 

ooh bedankt ik vind het echt leuk dat jullie mijn verhaal leuk vinden
en als beloning ga ik nu verder met het vervolg  :grote grijns:  :grote grijns: 

nogmaals erg bedankt voor jullie lieve reactie

----------


## Zomaariemand001

LAATSTE DAG VOOR HET VERTREK NAAR MAROKKO

ik liep langs de duinen met yassir hand in hand
dit wat onze laatste dag samen, ik zou hem pas over 6 weken weer zien  :frons: 
Ik voelde me echt helemaal verrot en miste yassir nu al
hij pakte me stevig vast, ik wist dat hij nu wat zou zeggen.
Luister lemia, wat er ook gebeurd, onthou ik hou van je en ik vetrouw je 100% 
geniet van je vakantie lieverd :Smilie: 
Ikkeek hem aan en ik begon spontaan te huilen.
Ejooo lemia?? wat is er, heb ik iets verkeerds gezegt????
Neee yassir dat niet, maar ik mis je gewoon nu al, ik wil je niet verlaten voor geen seconden niet
laatstaan 6 weken...
Ewa lemia bekijk het posetief schatje, dit is wel je laatste vrijgezellen vakantie
De rest van je leven zit je elke zomer met mij opgescheept :P
Hahaha we moesten er helemaal om lachen...
We omhelsde elkaar yassir, ik laat je echt nooit los hoor je me!...NOOIT
hij kust me met zijn zachte lippen....
ik voelde me gelukkig maar tog aan de andere kant verdrietig, omdat ik naar vandaag hem pas over 6 weken zou zien  :frons: 
Ewa lemia schatje het is tyd, je moet gaan
Hij veegde me tranen weg en gaf me nog 1 laatste afsheid kus...
Vervolgens bracht hij me naar huis, van afstand bekeek hij me
Ik liep naar ons huis, aangekomen thuis pakte ik nog de laatste dingetjes in
we zouden over 4 uurtjes vertrekken naar marokko
...
We reden de straat uit op weg naar een nieuwe wereld, een nieuwe cultuur en vooral nieuwe mensen....
het was best spannend maar moeilijk om van je geliefde gescheiden te zijn  :frons:  :frons: 
Het duurde paar uurtjes voordat we bij de grens kwamen van
nederland & belgie
Bye bye yassir verluisterde ik tegen mezelf, er prikkelde een traan
over mijn wang, ik sloot m'n ogen..........

----------


## Zomaariemand001

Ik opende me ogen........
we waren nu bij Algasiras de grens tussen spanje en marokko
ik voelde de spanning stijgen
PFF uit eindelijk mochten we de boot in rijden
mensen stoormde naar binnen alsof hun leven ervan afhing
tazz over gierig gesproken  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  
Op de boot probeerde iedereen zich nuttig te maken
de ene ging slapen de andere geld tellen
ik besloot eerst ff naar de wc te gaan
en daarna naar het dek te gaan
toen ik de wc inliep kreeg ik de schrik van me leven  :slik!:  
GATVERDAMME!!!! tfoe het stonk er als de pest
en er lag overal wc papier en luiers op de grond
de grond was vies
en de muur leek wel geverft te zijn met stront of behang
tfoee mensen weer he  :jammer: 
ik maakte zo snel mogelijk dat ik er weg kwam
en liep naar het dek...dan maar niet plassen 

Op het dek genoot ik van de frisse lucht je zag veel kleine kinderen
en paar verliefde stelletjes
ik moest gelijk alweer denken aan yassir
ik staarde naar de zee en d8 ondertussen aan yassir, wat zou die
op dit moment uitspoken???
sjansen 4 life dacht ik bij mezelf... ik keek naar de ring die hij me had gegeven...
neeeeeeeeee joh tuurlijk sjanst hij niet man hij houdt van me  :grote grijns: 
en is geen player  :grote grijns:  :grote grijns: 
er verscheen een smile op me face dat gebeurde meestal als ik aan yassir dacht
ik liep naar binnen het werd een beetje koud vandaar  :Smilie: 
ik ging op 1 van de banken liggen en probeerde me hoofd ff te legen 
om vervolgens eens ff lekker te slapen :Smilie: 
..............................................

----------


## *magrib_girl*

heyyyyy meid
ga je please snel verder ik ben echt gek geworden op dit verhaal je moet echt heel snel weer verder gaan als je me niet gek wilt hebben
maajaa ik smeek je nog 1 keer ga snel verder
xxxxxxjes

----------


## Zomaariemand001

oke hihi ik ge meteen verder

----------


## Zomaariemand001

Ik hoorde een vage irritante stem door me oren zagen
die ons vertelde naar onze autos te gaan
Ik zag mensen hun spullen maken en haastend naar de trap lopen
iedereen zag er happy en opgelucht uit
Ik stond vervolgens op pakte me buiktasje,dat ik als kussen gebruite
en liep naar mijn ouders
ik zag dat ze al naar de trap opweg waren
snel rende ik achter ze aan, voordat ik gezeik krijg van me moeder
In de auto voelde ik de stappning stijgen
Wat was yassir nu ver van me vandaan, ik kon niet wachten om hem te bellen
en zijn lieve zachte stem te horen 
De pport ging langzaam open,de busjes en aanhangwagens reden rustig de boot uit
uiteindelijk was het onze buurt
ik realisseerde me dat ik nodig naar de plee moest  :grote grijns: 
maar toen kreeg ik opeens een dejevu  :slik!:  van de vorige zomer vakantie
die poep grond en besmeurd, maandverband dat je niet kon onderscheiden van het behang op de muur echt indentiek
kort om goor ziekelijk (marokkaanse wc.  :grote grijns: )
ik kreeg er de rillingen van
Sommige marokkanen verkrachten die wc's damnzzz niet normaal joh
we reden door sebta ik zag onze auto raampje allemaal swa(vis)en de blauwe zee
ik nam een dieppe adem en realisseerde me toen pas echt, IK BEN IN MAROKKO!!!!
naar aantal minuten waren we alweer lekker thuis
en dan zag je zoals gewoonlijk die familie wachten op cadeautjes  :knipoog: 
en wie wat kon plunderen uit m'n toilet tas jaa je had het hier allemaal!

----------


## Zomaariemand001

me vader parkeerde de auto en vervolgens begonnen we alles uit te laden
iedereen keek ons aan alsof er net een sutel was geland met alliens 

naar al het gesjouw werk gingen we rusten en wat bij babbelen met familie




2 dagen later.........

Afgelopen 24 uur enigste wat ik hoorde was: lemia je bent groot geworden (met andere woorden ik heb nog een illegalen pukkel om de hoek die wel wat papieren kan gebruiken  :boos:  )
het kwam werkelijk m'n strot uit
Terwijl ik me ergte aan die gedachtes pakte ik me strand spulletjes in
Vandaag ging ik met esma (die nu ook in tetouan was) en mijn etterbak zusje naar het strand
Ik had nu alles gecheckt :Smilie:  ewa pakte snel me zonnebril en liep naar beneden
Ewa wie gaat loubna en mij naar marina brengen?
me vader zat op de bank te luieren met een kopje thee
me broer zat naast hem en me moeder die sliep boven (moe van de reis)

Het was ff stil, tot ik de stilte verbrak...
OOh mo kom op nou , niet zo lullig...
Hij keek me plagend aan , maar gelukkig stond ie op en bracht ons...
Maar eerst langs esma natuurlijk  :grote grijns: 
anders KILLTTTT ze me
Aangekomen bij marina,spraken we met mo af dat ie ons om 4 moest ophalen

----------


## Zomaariemand001

Op het strand was het heel gezellig,leuke mensen en mooi weer
Hey esma, ik ga yassir bellen oke, moet trouwens tog een fls water kopen
Ik liep rustig zingend naar de telefoon boutiek.............
Z'n telefoon ging over..tuut....tuuut
Ja hallo?
hallo schatje met lemia
hewa hbiba hoesi?, ik mis je wel hoor als ik eerlijk mag wezen
Ik jou ook man , yassir je moest eens weten  :huil: 
waar ben je nu?
ik ben in marina es mir
hai hai lekker strand yek!
ewa ja wat moet ik anders
Hey lieverd ik gun het je van harte weet je tog :P
Oke dan yassir luv u
oke dan , hey geniet lekker en vergeet me niet he  :knipoog: 
bedankt schat, ik zal je zeker niet vergeten
ciao
doei popje
tuut....tuut

Ik liep vervolgens opgelucht naar het winkeltje om fles water te kopen
Ondanks alle sjans dat i kreg,soms was het wel irritant :kwaad: 
je kunt ook overdrijven toch  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
ik betaalde de fles water en merkte dat me voeten begonnen te brandden op de grond van de hitte
dus ik sprinte naar het zand en naar ons plekkie op het zand  :grote grijns: 
Terwijl esma en me zusje loubna lol aan het maken waren in het water
lach ik lekker bruin te bakken :P
ik kreeg er wel beetje trek van
Ik riep loubna en esma en we besloten iets te gaan eten
wie liepen naar die restautantjes en bestelde pizza,
terwijl we genoten van onze colatjes passeerde er opeens een jongen langs ons,met een ijsje in z'n hand :P
Esma volgde hem van het begin helemaal met haar ogen,
maar wat zij niet wist was: dat hij haar in de gaten had,want.......
onverwachts stopte hij voor haar neus en zei:.........

----------


## Zomaariemand001

en hij zei: wil je een likje van m'n ijsje?
esma: nee
jongen: wil je een hapje?
esma: NEE (kwijl kwijl)
jongen: oke wil je het ijsje dan helemaal?
esma: neeeeee  :Confused:  
jongen:moet ik een nieuwe voor je kopen?
esma: nee......
jongen: EWA, waarom kijk je dan naar me!!!!!!

esma kon wel door de grond zakken,loubna en ik  :oog:  
:schrik2: eyooo yemmah we geloofde onze oren niet
esma: awilie sjoo hoe voel je je nu  :kwaad: 
jongen: nou, eigelijk best wel warm  :tong uitsteken: 
en vervolgens liep hij koeltjes door

esma wist niet wat haar overkwam meskina
esma: Nou ja zeg, wwwwaaat denkt hij wel niet!!!! :boos: 
Loubna:nou lekker is hij in iedergeval zeker  :grote grijns: 
lemia: hai hai, loubna lekker yek a duivel,
lemia: hee esma tazzz laat hem joh, hij is het niet eens waard

esma: wallah je hebt gelijk, kom we gaan :frons:  ik heb geen trek meer
in pizza
loubna: HALLO HALLO!!!.... maar ikke wel
lemia: ewa weet je wat, wij gaan onze spullen van strand halen en ondertussen vreet ji je ff vol!!!
loubna: oke deal  :grote grijns: 
lemia: oke tot zo vreetzak

Naar een kwartiertje kwam lemia & esma aanlopen met de tassen gesjouwt
en toen..........  :denk:

----------


## Zomaariemand001

Loubna was al klaar met eten  :Smilie: 
we liepen naar de telefoon boutiek en belde mo op
Even later stond hij voor onze neus, ewa hadden jullie geen zin meer?
Ja mo, maare bedankt dat je wat vroeger kon komen
We stapte in en reden vervolgens eerst naar esma's huis
Esma: he lemia?... gaan we om 6 of 7 uur naar martil???
voordat lemia kon antwoordde....
zei mo: nee esma lemia kan vanavond niet met je weg...
Lemia moet onze moeder helpen met iets ofzo iets 
we krijgen namelijk bezoek
lemia: ooh mo, dat meen je niet??? tering man  :kwaad: 
waarom moeten die mensen nou altyd mijn vakantie verzieken
Esma: ewa hey, maakt niet uit ik kom morgen wel even bij je langs :Smilie: 

By the way lemia, een avond je met je familie thuis kan geen kwaad
We gaven elkaar 4 zoenen op de wang en ze ging weg
Aangekomen thuis zag ik dat me moeder in de keuken koekjes aan het maken was en er zaten 8 bevroren kippen op het aanrecht
Mam??? wat is dit nou???
Waarom al deze toeters en bellen, wie komen er morgen?
Lemia ga je omkleden en was je handen, kom me daarna helpen 
Ja maar mam??
Lemia ik vertel je dadelijk het goeie nieuws
Ik keek me moeder vragend aan........en liep vervolgens naar boven
Wat zou er nou morgen zo speciaal zijn
Ik snapte er werkelijk nix van
Ik trok me pyama aan, nou ja wat je een pyama noemt...hihi gele broek witte t-shirt met vlekken van eten en bleekmiddel erop
Ik werpte snel een blik in de spiegel en liep weer naar beneden
Hier lemia was je handen en droog gelijk ff deze borden af..
Ik waste me handen en droogte de borden af..
Ik keek me moeder onderzoekend aan..ewa mama vertel..
wat is er morgen?????
Lemia...morgen is het een grote dag voor jou.....

----------


## *magrib_girl*

hayyyyyyyyyyyyy lieverd
echt top verhaal man ik kan niet wachten op het vervolg ik smeek je ga snel verder
kussiess XxXxXxX

----------


## Hansje

Mooi verhaal benbenieuwd naar je vervolg  :ole:  

Aisha

----------


## Zomaariemand001

Het is morgen je verlovingsfeest :grote grijns:  :grote grijns:  :grote grijns:  :grote grijns: 
Ik realisseerde me niet wat me moeder me vertelde
HAHAHA jemmah en nu even serieus wie komt er morgen?
Tante fatima of oom miloud???
Lemia je gaat morgen verloven..Hoor je me!
Ik kon gewoon niet mijn oren geloven  :potver:  
zei mijn moeder nou VERLOVEN  :potver:  
Ik was verstijft en liet van de schrik een bord uit m'n handen vallen
Oke mama Hou op!!! dit is geen leuke grap
Me moeder pakte me stevig beed bij m'n arm.....
Lemia ik meen het, waarom sta ik ander nu in de keuken...
we doen dit allemaal voor jou
Lemia: WAT!!!!!!!!!! wie is we..wat bedoel je..
Ik..i i ikkk ga niet trouwen..NEEE NEEEE  :huil:   :huil:   :huil:  
de tranen stroomde over me wangen ....
Ik raakte helemaal in paniek en rende naar boven...
ik rende me kamer inIk liet me neer valen op mijn bed
er spookte allemaal vragen in me hoofd....
ik kon gewoon niet meer logisch nadenken, naar ruim een half uur huilen, kreeg ik langzamer hand weer een beetje m'n verstand terug 

Ik ging recht op zitten en veegde me tranen weg
Ik wou al m'n vragen beantwoord krijgen
Waarom,waarom,waarom,waaarom..................
Waarom hoorde ik dit nu pas, ik heb verdomme niet eens m'n ja woord gegeven
en yassir dan????ik wil geen stomme illegaal TFOE!!!
m'n hele wereld stond opeens op z'n kop
Ze hebben me uitgehuwelijkt, hoe moest ik dit nu aan yassir vertellen
Kan ik nu nog de verloving stoppen?
eyooo nee dat kan niet,hun hebben al voor mij beslist  :boos:   :huil:  
maar yassir dan??? ik begon weer aan 1 stuk door te huilen
Voordat ik het wist stond m'n moeder voor me neus,
ze kwam naast me zitten.....
Lemia, waarom huil je???
je hoort ons te bedanken!

----------


## Mafkees

> _Geplaatst door Zomaariemand001_ 
> *Het is morgen je verlovingsfeest
> Ik realisseerde me niet wat me moeder me vertelde
> HAHAHA jemmah en nu even serieus wie komt er morgen?
> Tante fatima of oom miloud???
> Lemia je gaat morgen verloven..Hoor je me!
> Ik kon gewoon niet mijn oren geloven  
> zei mijn moeder nou VERLOVEN  
> Ik was verstijft en liet van de schrik een bord uit m'n handen vallen
> ...



_Eigen schuld van Lemia, had ze maar niet zo`n slet moeten zijn._

----------


## Zomaariemand001

Je hoort ons juist te bedanken!!!
Te bedanken????, te bedanken.....
Mama voorwat moet ik jullie bedanken?..dat jullie mijn
leven mijn toekomst hebben afgenomen....
Lemia!! Hoe durf je, je moeder in de reden te vallen
Zo brutaal dat leren ze jullie die hollandien
Mam, waarom heb je mij nix verteld??
waarom hoor ik nu pas dat ik aan een klote illegaal ben uitgehuwelijkt
Hadden jullie geld nodig ofzo,dus toen dachten jullie maar we verkopen onze dochter??? is dat het mam is dat het??
HOE DURF JE!!!!!!!!!!!!! lemia jij ondankbare bent alhraam
ik voelde een smek in me gezicht...een hele hand afdruk van haar op me linker wang

Ze liep woeden de kamer uit...
Ejoo had ik gelijk of was ik te ver gegaan???
Maar toch die klap verdiende ik niet  :huil:  
Ik stond op en ging m'n gezicht wassen
Mijn ogen waren knal rood en me wangen waren opgezwolle
vooral die linker want daar ontving ik die hoek van me moeder
was ik nou werkelijk te ver gegaan?
Maar ik hou van jassir, ik wil alleen hem.....

----------


## *magrib_girl*

haaaaiiiiiiii meid
echt wel mooi efrhaal is dit wollah ik kan niet wachten op het vervolg
je moet cker snel verder gaan 
oke ik w8 op je vervolg
xxxjes

----------


## saidaatje

> _Geplaatst door Al3arbi_ 
> *Eigen schuld van Lemia, had ze maar niet zo`n slet moeten zijn.*


Dat slaat nergens op. Dus een meisje wat een vriend heeft is volgens jou een slet. Als of jij nooit een vriendin hebt gehad.

----------


## Zomaariemand001

oke bedankt 
ik ga gauw weer verder

----------


## Zomaariemand001

Ik besloot me moeder te vertellen over yassir
Ik weet dat ik mijn ouders beslissing moet accepteren
en hun moet blij maken,maar het is toch eigelijk mijn leven?
Ik liep naar beneden, ik zag dat me moeder druk bezig was met kip klaarmaken
Mama....zei ik met een schorre stem
Me moeder draaide haar hoofd om, 
ik zag haar vochtige rooie ogen vol tranen
Yemmah, smehli wallah ik wist niet wat me bezielde
Lemia,hoe kan je dat nou zeggen we houden ziels van je!!!!
Weet ik mama,maar heb begrip voor mijn woedde
Lemia, ik begrijp je volkomen maar je moet
weten , wij willen alleen het best voor jou
Niemand wilt z'n dochter pijn doen
Me moeder keek me warmvol aan,
we omhelsde elkaar 
Mama, ik moet je wat vertellen
Ewa dochter spreek wat zit je dwarst???
Mama ik kan niet trouwen met deze jongen
Maar lemia je weet niet eens wie het is , geef hem een kans
Jemmah laat me uitpraten oke?

----------


## Mafkees

> _Geplaatst door saidaatje_ 
> *Dat slaat nergens op. Dus een meisje wat een vriend heeft is volgens jou een slet. Als of jij nooit een vriendin hebt gehad.*



_Jij kan niet lezen, en je fantasie is t levendig.
Het is `n fantasie verhaaltje(denkik) en ik vind haar `n slet.
Mocht je het niet leuk vinden, drab rassek m3a l7eet._

----------


## Zomaariemand001

oke dochter, vertel ik luister
Mama, ik hou van iemand al heel lang en ik wil hem als mijn man 
Mijn moeder werd lijk bleek  :wow:   :oog:   :wow:   :oog:  
Lemia, heb je een vriend?????
Heeft hij je eer ontnomen??????????????????
Nee neee Mama, yassir heeft respect voor me
en we houden van elkaar
Lemia, luister.... wat je nu meemaakt heb ik ook meegemaakt
ik wou eerst niet met jou vader trouwen,
ik hield van een ander,maar ik wou me ouders niet teleurstellen
Lemia, wat ik je wil zeggen is: als je een marokkaans meisje bent
heb je nix te willen,maar gewoon accepteren 

Maar mama, yassir en ik horen bij elkaar!
Nee lemia dit is jou mekteb (lot)
Wahieb is jou lot
Ik slikte toen ik de naam wahieb hoorde!
Jemmah, wahieb???
ja lemia zo heet hij
luister lieverd, die yassir...zijn moeder heeft allang een nicht van hem
hiero in marokko in petto en jongens doen nou eenmaal wat hun moeder zegt!
Ik realisseerde me dat mijn moeder eigelijk gewoon gelijk had
Lemia,laat wahieb niet gaan,het zou een schandde voor ons zijn en je zal echt spijt krijgen
en betreft die yassir, wanneer die klaar met je is haalt ie wel een berggeit op berg nummer 12 of zo
Neeeeee nee mama, yassir houdt van me  :huil2:  
Ojaa??  :blozen:  lemia, als dat zo is
waarom heeft ie je dan niet de hand gevraagt?

Yemmah, omdat we elkaar eerst hebben leren kennen
Ewa lemia,dat kon toch ook als jullie zouden verloven
Schat, hij speelt alleen met je
Zou m'n moeder gelijk hebben?
Lemia, leg je er nu gewoon bij neer
Mama, misschien heb je wel gelijk  :frons: 
Ik zag dat m'n moeder een big smile on her face kreeg
Ze omhelsde me en gaf me een kus op me wang
Ik wist niet meer wat ik moest denken
1 ding wist ik wel 100%, dat ik van yassir hou wat er ook gebeurt
Ewa lemia, ga slapen anders zie je er morgen vermoeid uit
Oke mam, ik gaf me moeder een kus en liep naar boven
Ik poetste me tanden en kruipte in bed
Terwijl ik naar de ring keek die ik van yassir had gekregen

Er prikkelde een traan over m'n wang, ooh yassir wat er ook gebeurt
ik blijf van je houden
Ik sloot me ogen en probeerde in slaap te komen...........

----------


## Zomaariemand001

> _Geplaatst door Al3arbi_ 
> *Jij kan niet lezen, en je fantasie is t levendig.
> Het is `n fantasie verhaaltje(denkik) en ik vind haar `n slet.
> Mocht je het niet leuk vinden, drab rassek m3a l7eet.*



Klopt ja, het is een fantassie verhaal
Maar blijkbaar stoor jij je aan het fantassie persoontje (lemia)
dat je haar vandaar een slet noemt

terwijl ze niet bestaat  :argwaan:  

ach ja  :giechel:

----------


## Mafkees

> _Geplaatst door Zomaariemand001_ 
> *Klopt ja, het is een fantassie verhaal
> Maar blijkbaar stoor jij je aan het fantassie persoontje (lemia)
> dat je haar vandaar een slet noemt
> 
> terwijl ze niet bestaat  
> 
> ach ja *



_Nee hoor, `kstoor me er niet aan.
Die opmerking kwam gewoon in me op.
`kvond ut wel `n grappig verhaal, tenminste iets om over te lachen als ik an ut werk ben.

`kga ff je laatste stuk lezen...(maar wel beetje spanning, tot zover had ik ut ook kenne voorspelle, zonder glazen bol.)_

----------


## Zomaariemand001

ewa ik ben blij dat je het een spannend/grappig verhaal vindt

Als het maar posetief is

----------


## Zomaariemand001

DE VOLGENDE DAG

de volgende dag werd ik wakker door de zon die in me ogen scheen
IK stond op en keek op de klok...het was 11 uur
sjoo!!!
Ik ging douchen,ik was wel toe aan wat ontspanning
Toen ik uit de douche kwam droogde ik me haar en trok gewoon een pyama aan
ik besloot naar de telefoon boutiek te gaan om yassir te bellen
Aangekomen bij de telefoon boutiek kreeg ik een vreemd gevoel in m'n buik

eyoooo wat ga ik tegen yassir zeggen
ewa ja ik zie wel 
De telefoon ging over..Tuut Tuut..Ja hallo?
Eh ja hoi met mij...zei ik met een schorre stem
Ik hoorde op de achtergrond gelach van een meisje/jongen ik wist het niet  :boos:  
Yassir: hey hoesi?
Lemia: eh stoor ik??
Yassir: nee hoe kom je daarbij
Lemia: eh yassir.....laaat maar sorry ik moet gaan
Yassir: hee hoo wacht wat is er??
yassir: je klinkt vreemd is er iets aan de hand??
Lemia:ja..
Yassir: nou ik wacht???
Lemia: nee weetje laat maar
Yassir: nee zeg gewoon!!
yassir: luister, ik kan niet praten...verluisterde bij..
yassir: ik ben niet alleen
lemia:je bent niet alleen yek?? 
lemia: oke ik begrijp het,sorry voor het ongemak
yassir: wat mankeer jou??
Lemia: yassir, het is over tussen ons
lemia: ik hoy niet meer van je, sorry beslemma


Tuut Tuut ik hing op

----------


## destina

hey meid ga snel verder.
enne effe een vraagje wil je/kan je de volgende x een langere stuk zetten ok.

groetjes destina

----------


## *magrib_girl*

haaaiiiii meid
echt mooi verhaal prachtig gewoon je moet cker snel verder gaan en so als desteny al zei wil je misschien een langer stukje zetten 
xxxjes

----------


## Zomaariemand001

bedankt :grote grijns: 
Ik ga meteen verder met een vervolg  :ole:

----------


## Beloved Person

Leuk verhaal,je moet zeker een langer stukje schrijven. Aangezien je toch nu online bent,zou je nu al een vervolgje kunnen schrijven? Thanxxxx 
Dikke kus

----------


## Zomaariemand001

Yassir hield de telefoon tegen z'n oor ...TFOE  :boos:  wat is dit,
en hij smeet zijn telefoon tegen de grond aan!
Z'n broertje amine,keek toe met grote ogen..
Eh..Yassir, je telefoon is een beetje erg gemold?
Yassir keek amine met vurende ogen aan, 
Ga ga, of wil je strax je tanden op de grond gaan zoeken?
Wow!!! yassir rustig men, ze heeft je gedist he :Smilie: 
Any way, laterzzz men....
Vervolgens liep amine heel koeltjes weg...
Yassir was zo woedend, maar hij hield zich in!
Hij wist dat er iets niet klopte van het verhaal van lemia.
Tfoe, wat was er aan de hand, zou ze een ander hebben???
Yassir wist niet wat hij nu moest doen, hij is radeloos!  :traan1: 

ONDERTUSSEN.......

Ondertussen was lemia al thuis aangekomen,
ze was zo down  :huil:  , had ze wel goed gehandeld
Ze zcuhte diep en veegde een traan uit haar ogen weg.
Ze besloot yassir te vergeten, ookal wist ze dat hij nooit uit haar hart zou verdwijnen
enige oplossing was, hem diep te begraven in der hart
en haar hart openstellen voor haar toekomstige
Ookal kende ze wahieb niet, het moest wel..
Ze wilde haar ouders niet teleurstellen en vooral niet haar moeder pijn doen  :frons: 
Ik keek op de klok, ejooo!!!!!
Het was al half 1
Ik haaste me naar de keuken , heeey wat vreemd, niemand is er??
en in de huiskamers ook niet
Ik liep naar boven en zag al van de trap een briefje op me kamer deur geplakt..
Ik liep er heen en pakte het, ik zal al meteen dat het loubna's handschrift was.

> 
Hey lemia, pap en mam zijn fruit gaan halen bij de markt
Ik ben naar de kapper en mo is de auto gaan wassen
ik moest van mam zeggen dat je ook naar de kapper moet gaan en je omkleden,
want de mensen komen om 5 uur
oke doei trutje....
ps. ze blijven slapen hahaha
vet he!!!!
ciao
<

----------


## Zomaariemand001

Eyoo ik realisseerde me nu pas echt, dat het vandaag echt zo ver was
vanaf vandaag zou m'n hele leven veranderen
Wie zou die Wahieb zijn?? een lelijke kees illegaal ?
Na ik wou er veder niet zoveel over piekeren, het is toch nu zo ver  :frons: 
Ik moest me haaste naar de kapper
Ik deed snel een jelleba aan en trok de deur achter me kont dicht
Ik liep snel naar de kapper die paar straten verder op was
Aangekomen bij de kapper was het gelukkig niet druk
Ik was gelijk aan de beurt,de kapper fohnde me haren styl
en stook het heel mooi op.
Ik betaalde de kapper en liep vervolgens weer richting huis
Aangekomen thuis waren ouders,loubna en me broer mo alweer terug
Me moeder stond in de keuken en loubna hielp haar mee
M'n vader zat in onze gasten salon (huiskamer)
M'n broer was ook in de keuken een banaan naar binnen aan het werken
Tjah wat doet hij anders dan eten  :knipoog: 
Me zusje zag er beeldschoon uit, ze droeg een bege takstita (marokkaanse feestjurk)
Ze had haar, haar los in laagjes styl tot haar kont en aan de onderkant gekruld
Het stond haar goed
Me zusje leek eigelijk helemaal niet op mij, zij had van haar zelf styl koperblond haar
Ze leek veel op me oma, die was ook blond en had pistasche groene ogen
Terwijl ik krullen van mezelf had, ook koperblond maar ik had meer hazelnoot bruine ogen
Ik keek naar me moeder, zij droeg een baby blauwe taksita en een marine blauwe hoofdoek
Ze straalde als een ster, ze was zo bijzonder  :Smilie: 
Ik keek vervolgens naar me broer mo, mo droeg zwarte prada schoenen, een nette zwarte armani broek,
een nette witte armani overhemd en z'n pik zwarte haar had hij opgeschoren
Het zag er wel netjes uit  :Smilie: 


Lemia, ga je omkleden de mensen kunnen elk moment komen
Eh... oja mama je hebt gelijk..
Ik liep naar boven, ik zag verschillende jurken op m'n bed liggen
Pfff ik zuchte, wat moet ik aandoen??????
Ik keek in de spiegel me haar was mooi opgestoken  :grote grijns: 
alleen nog m'n rot kop  :frons:  , ik pakte wat poeder,mascara en lipbalsem
Zo dat doet wonderen  :Smilie:   :Smilie: 
Oke nu nog kleren...Ik pakte eerst een witte jurk, neeeh is TE 
Oke zwart dan?.. is te duister 
Ik wou in iedergeval geen taksita aan, dan voelde ik me als een man haha heel klunzig
Ik pakte een bege jurk met lange wijde mouwen...hmmm deze leek me wel wat
Met een boot - hals..ik trok hem aan, en ja hoor PERFECT  :grote grijns: 
Ik spoot een beetje emporio op, zodat ik lekker rook :P
en trok m'n puntschoentjes aan
Vervolgens wierp ik nog 1 blik in de spiegel en liep naar beneden
Iedereen bekeek me van top tot teen...
Sjoo lemia, heb jij jezelf van trol naar prinsesje omgetoverd, zei me broer tegen me
Loubna begon te lachen
Loubna: tru...eh ik bedoel lieverd  :Smilie:  je ziet er beeldschoon uit
Me moeder kwam naar me toe en gaf me een kus op me wang...lieverd ik ben trots op je
je ziet er prachtig uit
Lemia schat ga nu maar in de keuken zitten met loubna, tot de mensen komen
Mo en me vader zaten nu al inmiddels met elkaar aan het babbelen over koetjes en kalfjes
Ding Dong....door de schrik van de bel liet ik een glas uit m'n handen vallen..
Loubna stond op en ging snel de troep opruimen...
Lemia: ooh loubna, sorry wallah ik schrok van de bel  :frons: 
Loubna: ow joh geeft niet, ik leef met je mee :P
Me moeder liep naar de deur, Asselaam Marhbabikoem n3ar kbier hedda! ( ze verwelkomde hun)
Loubna stond op met plezier om te gaan kijken....1,2,3,4,8,18.. sjooo hebben ze heel tetouan 
meegenomen ofzo, zei loubna met een geschrokken stem.
Lemia: ejooo...meen je niet ?????
I..i i ikkkkk ik ga schijten.....is hij lelijk???
Tfoe en strax is ie ook nog een klootzak!
Loubna: keek me lachend aan, niet zo bang man het komt wel goed
Lemia: i hope so..trouwens hoe weet ik welke ezel me aanstaande is?? ze zijn met een hele kudde
Loubna: die ruikt naar zeep, hij zal vandaag wel voor deze speciale gelegenheid z'n oksels hebben gewassen
en als je een beetje geluk hebt z'n tanden gepoets 
Ik keek me zusje boos aan: Wat een zelf humor, wacht maar jou beurt komt nog wel.................

----------


## Beloved Person

goed zo meid!!
doordoen
kus kus

----------


## Zomaariemand001

bedankt meid  :melig2:  

Ondertussen zaten de gasten al binnen in de salon
Me zusje ging met de thee en koekjes rond
Toen kwam me moeder de keuken in
Lemia, kom meid ga maar naar binnen, ga zitten en denk erom
blijf lachen  :Smilie:  
Ik voelde de spanning in me stijgen...
Oke mama  :rambo:  
Ik stond op haalde diep adem...
Bismillah
Ik liep richting de salon en hoorde iedereen druk praten
tot dat ik de eerste stap zetten in de salon..
Het was opeens stil...en alle ogen waren op mij gericht.
Ik zei met een schorre stem: assalaam
Ik begon iedereen de passeren,ik wist niet waar ik moest kijken
of zitten
Ik keek naar links daar zat me zusje,dus ging ik maar gauw naast haar zitten...
Ik zag allemaal smiles naar me toe geworpen...dus ik lachte maar terug
maar nog steeds wist ik niet wie die ezel was die me toekomstige moest voorstellen
Ik keek zoekend alle richtingen op

Ik zag wel een jongen met me broer praten, hij had jelleba aan
zou hij dat misschien zijn?
ik wist het niet en wie moest nou mijn schoonmoeder voorstellen
Tegen over me zaten 4 meiden, ze waren bloedmooi....
maar ze keken me kapsones aan
Tazzz huppelk.u.tkjes  :kotsen2:  
Toen ik even richting de deur keek,daar zag ik me moeder raren gebaren naar mij maken
lemia: EH....Loubna?..waar ik Ma mee bezig  :Confused:  
Loubna: A KOE ze roept je!!!
Lemia: ja..dat kon ik ruiken joh!
Ik stond op om naar me moeder te gaan, weer alle ogen op mij gericht
Ik zag m'n vader tegen een vrij oude man praten,
Oke dat zal waarschijnlijk wel me schoon pa zijn
Toen ik de salon eindelijk uit was zag ik dat me moeder net de keuken insloop.
Ik werpte een blik richting dekeuken en wou me om draaien om ff naar de badkamer te gaan
Bam!!!!....Ik liep heel hard en pijnlijk tegen iemand aan
Het was zo wreed dat ik zwaar op me bek ging 
Oh Sme3li (sorry) hoorde ik een zachte charmante stem zeggen
Toen ik op keek zag ik..............................

 :melig2:

----------


## Hansje

Echt spannend joh. Schrijf je snel verder?  :grote grijns:  

Aisha

----------


## Zomaariemand001

je wilt nu wel weten wat ze zag toen ze op keek  :grote grijns:  :grote grijns: 

Hihihi 




Oke Oke... ik hou je niet langer in spanning..

ik zal wel een klein vervolgje typen

----------


## Hansje

Tuurlijk, ik hou van mannen met zachte charmante stemmen. Zeker als ze ook nog mooie ogen hebben.  :engel:  Wauw, ik ken nu een jongen  :verliefd:  ....

Aisha

----------


## Zomaariemand001

Me pc liep helemaal vast  :wow:  


terwijl ik een heel mooi vervolg had getypt 
nu is alles weg 

Mijn PC  :sniper:  

en nu moet ik weer helemaal opnieuw beginnen  :traan1:

----------


## Hansje

Da's balen meid.
Succes, Lief dat je het opnieuw schrijft.  :nijn:  

Aisha

----------


## Zomaariemand001

Toen ik op keek zag ik 2 velle groene ogen, WOW..volgens mij droom ik.
Ik schudde me hoofd in de hoop dat ik dan uit m'n droom zou ontwaken
Maar hoe kon ik nou uit een droom ontwaken als ik niet droomde  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  
de groene ogen hielpen me met overeind komen
Sme3li agti (het spijt me zuster)
Hoorde ik ze lekkere stem weer zeggen en vervolgens liep hij de salon in.
Wat vast genageld aan de grond  :fucyc:  ooh my god....wat is hij godelijk zeg.....
Maar ach het zal wel een 1 of andere neef zijn van die klote ezel waarmee ik opgescheept zit  :frons:  
Ik liep naar de badkamer en friste me even op,daarna liep ik even de keuken in
Lemia, goed dat je bent gekomen hier serveer even het brood alsvast naar de salon en roep loubna
Oke mama is goed :Smilie: 
ik liep de salon weer in dit keer met het brood, alle ogen waren weer op me gericht
Maar dat kon me nix meer schelen ik zocht naar die groene ogen, maar ik kon ze nergens vinden  :frons:  vreemd zeg...
Me moeder loubna en ik serveerde de rest van het eten en drinken,vervolgens gingen we erbij zitten...
Ik had echt geen trek,maar ik deed alsof ik wat at anders zou het onbeschoft zijn
Naar het eten zouden veel dingen gebeuren...de ringen zouden worden geven ofzo iets, iki wist het niet precies
Na het eten zat iedereen weer wat te lullen met elkaar...
Opeens was het dood stil.....en alle ogen waren op de salan deur gericht..............

----------


## Hansje

Dit is erg...op zo'n moment stoppen....  :huil:  
Haha wie kwam er binnen zomaariemand verklap het even please...

Aisha

----------


## Zomaariemand001

zwarte piet en hij begint te strooien met pepernoten  :melig2:   :tong uitsteken:   :melig2:

----------


## Zomaariemand001

ik ga zo weer verder met het vervolg

----------


## *magrib_girl*

haaaiiiiiii meid
ajouwwwwwwww je gaat cker so verder anders...............
dus snel verder gaan pleaseeee
xxxjes je truwe fan  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Zomaariemand001

Opeens was het dood stil.....en alle ogen waren op de salan deur gericht
De groene ogen!!!!!!!! de jongen kwam aanlopen en liep rechtstreeks op me af
en kwam naast me zitten..., ik werd helemaal rood kon elke moment ontploffen..ejoo ik kon de spanning in me lichaam niet meer aan.
Waarom moest hij uitgerekend naast mij komen zitten,Voor een illegaal zag hij er eigelijk best wel erg HOT uit
Tfoe ik hoop dat die wahieb mijn ezel een beetje aan te zien is!
lemia: eey loubna, waar is die ezel van m'n klote verloofde?
Ik zit naast je, hoorde ik een stem zeggen in het nederlands....
Ik durfde me niet om te draaien,want ik wou het gewoon niet geloven!
langzamerhand draaide ik me om, OH MY GOD!!!
de groene ogen!!!! hoorde ik het goed, hij sprak nederlands?
M'n hart ging steeds sneller kloppen, ik zag een beledigende blik dat me aanstaarde
afwachtend op een verklaring of eventueel een excussen......

Ejoo ik kon wel door de grond zakker
mijn zusje lag ondertussen helemaal vierkant in een deuk..
lemia: wahieb?
wahieb: ja klopt lemia 
lemia: eh ja, oke..........
Ik draaide me hoofd snel weer om en kon het gewoon niet geloven,dit was een droom/nachtmerrie tegelijker tyd.............

----------


## *magrib_girl*

haaaiiii meid echt weer eens een prachtig vervolg alleen
had ik nog een vraagje zou je nu een grotere vervolg willen maken voor mij en de andere medelezers pleaseeeeeeeeeeeeee 
xxxjes

----------


## Zomaariemand001

haha thnx meid  :kusgrijs:  
Ik ge direct verder
en speciaal voor jou en alle andere lezers ga ik extra lang stuk typen  :ole:  



Veel leesplezier



Op een gegeven moment was iedereen klaar met het koetjes en kalfjes gedoe..het was nu tyd voor de ringen  :Smilie: 
Er werden eindeloos veel fotos gemaakt en er werd gefilmt met 3 camera's ofzo.......
Wahieb en ik moesten elkaar de ringen overhandigen (die hij had gekocht) en hij deed ook nog een ketting en 3 armbanden van goud bij mij om...
Ze waren prachitg....ondertussen hoorde we vreugdekreten joejoejoejoejojeojeojeoejoejeojeoejoe....iedereen leek blij te zijn voor ons 
Naar een tydje vertrok iedereen uit de salon en bleef ik daar aleen achter met wahieb...
De green eyes....
hij was zeker mooi en droeg ontzettend goed (kleding en verzorgde uitstraling vond ik erg belangrijk)..wahieb was eigelijk kwa uiterlijk gewoon tweede yassir alleen hij had groene ogen en een andere karakter...
Nu we alleen in de salon achter bleven konden we eindelijk vrij uit met elkaar praten
Ik wist tenslote nog helemaal nix over hem...
Wahieb: ewa lemia, ik ben dus jou ezel yek?
Lemia: Nou nee zo bedoelde ik het niet, ik dacht dat m'n verloofde in marokko woonde en niet in nederland!
Wahieb begon te lachen,dus je had mij niet verwacht?
Lemia: Nee absoluut niet nee
Wahieb: tjah zo zie je maar weer trouwens ik moet je zeggen, je bent mooier dan op de foto 
Lemia: foto? volgens mij weet je meer als mij???
Wahieb:Hebben ze je dan nix verteld?
Lemia:niks???
Wahieb:zeg me niet dat je me nu pas voor het eerst ziet???
Lemia:eigelijk wel ja 
Wahieb:Ewa vertel me eens iets over jezelf
Lemia:Nou ok! ik heet lemia ben 20 jaar en tjah zit nog op school
Wahieb: zozo dat is mooi!

Z'n stem klonk me bekend in de oren,ik had hem dnek ik eerder ergens gezien
Lemia: vertel jij eens iets over jezelf
Wahieb:ik ben 25 en organisseer sinds kort feesten rai en zo, ik he ook samen met een vriend van me een cafe
dus schatje ik kan je makkelijk onderhouden  :knipoog: 
Ik keek hem arrogant aan en dacht bij mezelf: tsss na ja 3la kapsoneslijer
Lemia: Wahieb waar woon je in nederland?
Wahieb: amsterdam schatje amsterdam
Lemia: oh oke maar eh ik snap niet dat je zomaar met een meisje het huwelijks bootje instap....je kent me geen eens?
wahieb keek me onderzoekend aan 
Wahieb: schatje ik ken jou beter dan jij jezelf kent
Lemia: oh is dat zo?
Wahieb: aha
Lemia: waarom ken ik jou dan niet?
Wahieb: dat komt nog wel..
Lemia: hey je klinkt wel zelfverzekerd he?
Wahieb: tuurlijk, er is geen reden om dat niet te zijn!
Lemia:..wahieb, ik heb het idee dat je mij niet serieus neemt,
maar meer ziet als 1 van je sletjes....heb ik gelijk?
hij maakte me zo boos dat ik pas na dat ik klaar was met praten realisseerde wat er uit me mond was gefloept  :argwaan:  
ejoo ik zei sletjes  :argwaan:  ejoo!!!
Nu verdween zijn koele gezicht, hij kek me nu heel serieus aan

Wahieb: luister, ik ga ten eerste niet met sletjes om die zijn niet van mijn niveau en ten tweede, als ik je het idee geef dat ik niet serieus ben nou dan moet je nog veel over mij leren!
Tazz wat denkt hij nu wel niet man
Lemia: sjo sjo, nou ik heb hier niet om gevraagt jij moest zo nodig mij hebben.
Wahieb: luister eens dame, wil je me boos maken ofzo?
Lemia: oh is dit een dreigement?... nou kom op hey doe niet zo arrogant  :boos: 
Wahieb: haha arrogant yek?..je durft wel he?
Tfoe wat een kwal zeg..en toch blijft hij zo koeltjes praten
ik werd uit m'n gedachte ontwaakt door een ringende telefoon.
Wahieb: oh sorry schatje is de mijne  :knipoog: .
hij stond op liep de salon uit en nam vervolgens z'n telefoon op.
Zehma ik mag niet horen tegen wie die praat....
Zijn jasje had hij op de seddari (marokkaanse bank) laten liggen
Ik stond op en ging nieuwsgierig even checken wat er allemaal in z'n zakken zat  :grote grijns: 
Hmmmm auto sleutels,zonnebril,dirham (munt stuk (geld) )...
Hey wat is dit, ik pakte een kaartje uit z'n zak draaide het om, het was een nederlandse ID-kaar van wahieb.
Op z'n pasfototje zag hij er leuk uit, ik las zijn naam wahieb...vervolgens keek ik naar zijn achternaam..
toen kreeg ik gewoon een de schrik van me leven!!!!!!!
Hij had de zelfde achternaam als ik!!
Ejoo dat betekent dus: hij is mijn F*cking neef  :slik!:

----------


## Zomaariemand001

:boos:   :kwaad:   :boos:  
Neeee tfoe waarom moet mij dit weer overkomen???
Ik voelde een hand op me schouder en egelijkertyd een stem: lemia, waarom graai je in mijn zaggen  :plet:  je kon het ook gewoon vragen, dan had ik je al gelijk kunnen vertellen dat ik een Bmw x5 heb  :Smilie: 
of wou je een dirhampje om een ijsje te kopen  :knipoog: 
Haha schatje ik grap met je
ik draaide me om, en begont te blozen...ejoo 3la scotje 3la vootschut !!!!
Lemia: Als jou verloofde heb ik het recht om in jou zakken te graaien  :blozen:  
Wahieb: nou lieverd ik heb nix te verbergen
lemia: oh..nee!!! ook niet dat ik verdomme jou nicht ben!!!!
Ik zag dat wahiebs gezicht van lief en teder naar koel en serieus veranderde..
Wahieb: heb je daar dan iets op tegen?
Lemia:Jaa Jaa tuurlijk jij niet dan??
Wahieb: nee, wat maakt het nou uit, als je maar van elkaar houdt  :Smilie: 
Lemia: HALLOOO ik ken jou net eeen half uur ofzo...en dat is het niet alleen ik wil geeen polio kinderen!!!
dat hoor je vaak als je met bloedverwanten trouwt
Wahieb: misschien ken jij mij nu een half uur maar ik ken jou beter dan jij jezelf kent 
Lemia: maare wahieb als jij me zo goed kent he, waarom wil je dan met me trouwen..dan moet je toch weten dat het trouwen niet wederzijds is  :moe:  
Wahieb: sorry hoor,maar in dit gesprek heb ik echt geen zin
Lemia: Ja joh loop maar weg voor de waarheid!
Wahieb: ja ik speek je nog wel, prettige dag nog!
en hij liep gevoelloos gewoon weg 
Ik voelde me belazerd,bedrogen en me hele f*cking leven voorgelogen  :droef:  
lemia: wahieb mij kun je niet ontlopen, jullie logeren bij ons weet je nog!
Wahieb: schatje ben ik ook niet van plan hoor, en hij gaf me een knipoog
Toen liep hij de kamer uit........
Ik kon me niet voorstellen om mijn bed te gaan delen met mijn neef 
ookal was het me neef niet, yassir de man waarmee ik al 3 jaar een relatie had die wil ik :traan1: 
Ik ontwaakte uit me dagdroom geval en besloot ook maar de salon te verlaten...............

----------


## *magrib_girl*

haaiiiii shcat
aub pleaseee ik smeek je meid ga gauw verder je bent nu online dus als je wilt pleaseeeee verder gaan 
echt ik zal je voor eeuwig dankbaar zijn
xxxjes

----------


## Beloved Person

Ewa meid,ik kijk uit naar je vervolg. Ik hoop dat die vlug hierop te lezen zal zijn. Dikke kus

----------


## *magrib_girl*

heyyyy meid
ik w8 nog steeds op je vervolgje jah jah ik ben heel erg ongeduldig 
maar ik kan gewoon niet wachten op je vervolg pleaseee ga je weer snel verder
xxxjes

----------


## Zomaariemand001

Okeee ik ga weer verder  :Smilie:  

Paar uurtjes later...............

Ik had inmiddels me erbij neergelegt , het idee dat ik ging trouwen met mij neef Wahieb
Maar ik vond dat yassir recht had om te weten dat ik ga trouwen
Ookal hou ik van hem,m'n ouders staan op de eerste plaats 
Het leven is nou eenmaal niet eerlijk.
Ik probeerde yassir te bereiken, maar het lukte niet!
Hoe hard het ook klinkt, ik zal het hem dan wel in nederland vetellen.
Terwijl wahieb en zijn familie (mijn familie  :Smilie: ) bijn ons logeerde, waren we ook bezig met het organisseren en voorbereiden van de bruiloft


De Dag Was AANGEBROKEN.......................


Ik moest vroeg op,vandaag was de grote dag aangebroken, de bruiloft
Naar gister de vermoeiende henna-feest
Ik wist dat van 20 keer zo zwaarder zou zijn.
Ik was gisteren al met mijn moeder en paar familieleden naar het badhuis gegaan...
Daar werd een soort seremomi gehouden voor mij...
Vandaag besloot ik gewoon lekker thuis te douche
Me benen,oksel en bikinilijn waren speciaal bij een schoonheidsspecialiste gedaan....
En me wenkbrauwen waren echt mooi in vorm geepileerd door die specialiste.....
Ik had nog wel pijn bij m'n bikinilijn....het werd wreed geharst..op dat moment kon ik wel flippen men  :maf3:  
Ik schaamde me rot!! maar ja , that's life  :grote grijns: 
Na het douche moest ik onderbegeleiding van de negeffa naar de kapper die me haar deed en de make up
De tyd vloog zo snel, voor ik het ook maar wist was het al donker...
Ik had esma vandaag nog helemaal niet gezien, maar ik wist dat ze wel in de zaal aanwezig zou zijn  :Smilie: 
Na al die vermoeiende uren bij de kapper reden we gelijk naar de zaal waar het feest werd gehouden.
Ik voelde de spanning stijgen en ik moest opeens aan yassir denken.
Ejoo hij moest nu eens weten wat er gaande was  :traan1: 
Maar ik kon ook niet anders, het is mijn mekteb (lot)
Aangekomen bij de zaal ging alles volgens de schema van de negeffa
Het aankleden het uitkleden alles ging precies hoe het moest  :Smilie: 
Ondertussen werd er eindeloos muziek gespeelt en eindeloos door iedereen gedanst
Wahieb zag er schitterend uit zoals gewoonlijk...
Er werden foto's gemaakt,gefilmt, gegeten en nog veel meer!
Ik zag esma met me zusje en broer dansen...ze hadden het echt naar hun zin
Wahieb werd door zijn vrienden van de stoel afgetrokken en ging vervolgens met hun dansen.
Ik kon niet wegens die 33 kilo goud wat om m'n nek hing en op me hoofd en aan me kleren....en die jurk damnzzz haha die woog 70 kilo ofzo plus mijn gewicht  :knipoog: 
De negaffa zag dat ik beetje moe werd dus ze bracht me naar de kamer waar ik me steeds moest omkleden
Ik kreeg half uur pauze...
Ik trok al die toeters en bellen uit en bleef in me lingerie op het bed liggen, wel heel voorzichtig wegens mijn kapsel en het make up...

Ik had het zo warm opeens schrok ik me rot!!!!!!!
Ik zag 2 zwarte vochtige ogen........
Yassir  :tranen:  !!!! wat doe jij hier????
Yassir: waarom lemia? waarom???
ik wist niet wat ik moest zeggen, hoe kon ik dit allemaal gaan uitleggen.
Yassir: Praat verdomme praat!!!!
Lemia: yassir het spijt me wallah!..... :tranen: 
Yassir: ik weet dat dit niet jou fout is, maar ik laat jou niet mer een ander trouwen...ik weet dat jij dit ook niet wilt
En niemand komt met zijn gore poten aan jou!!!!!!!!
Ik kon mezelf nu wel schieten, deze jongen houdt zoveel van me hij is helemaal naar marokko gekomen voor mij....en ik heb geen eens moeite gedaan om deze huwelijk te stoppen en ik loop nog ook te zeggen dat die wahieb lekker is!!
Hoe kon ik dat nou allemaal zeggen!!! ik heb hem gekwets  :frons: 
Maar ik had geen andere keus

Ik sloeg me ogen neer: yassir sorry maar ik...eh yassir  :frons:  onze liefde is niet wederzijds, ik hou van wahieb!
Yassir: trok m'n kin omhoog, lemia kijk me aan ik geloof je NIET!!!!
Zeg het in m'n gezicht recht in me ogen, dan zal ik je met rust laten
Lemia: je bent helemaal naar marokko gekomen om teleurgesteld te worden.....
Yassir: luister lemia, ik vraag 1 ding van je.....zeg me recht in de ogen dat je niet van me houdt
ZEG DAN!!!!!!!!!
Lemia: yassir alsjeblieft..... ga weg, ik wil jou vergeten
Yassir: je kan het niet he!.... je kan niet zeggen dat je niet van me houdt

Tfoe ik voelde me zo schuldig, wat doe ik deze jongen aan, ik ben hem niet waard......hij verdient beter....
Lemia: yassir het spijt me ,maar je moet nu gaan...maak het nu niet erger dan het al is
Yassir: luister schatje het komt goed liefje, ik ga nu geen schandde hiero op dit feest zetten......ik ga nu, maar beloof me 1 ding!
Lemia: zeg het maar yassir
Yassir: lemia, ik smeek je geef jezelf niet aan hem.....
Lemia: yassir wat bedoel je?????
Yassir:schatje het is nog niet te laat, ik ga er alles aan doen om jou terug te krijgen......

Ik barste uit in tranen en omhelsde yassir: Oooh yassir ik wou helemaal niet , maar ik moest van hun allemaal...ooh yassir ik hou alleen van jou  :tranen:   :tranen: 
Yassir: ik weet het schatje, stop nu met huilen safi oke hou gewoon vol en daarna moet je scheiden!!!!
Yassir omhelsde me en kuste me op me lippen....vervolgens was hij weg.......

 :huil:  


word vervolgt

----------


## *magrib_girl*

ajouwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww
maak me nog gekker wil je ga snel verder ik smeek je echt heel erg ga verdre
xxxjes

----------


## Rania_Riffia

wajaaw da verhaaltje is gewoon af af!!!! ik popel echt om het vervolg te lezen!! liefde is echt erg,ik stel het me gewoon 

ik heb op het laatste stuk zels tranen van gekregen :tranen: 

mohiem ik hoop dat je zo snel mogelijk dit verhaaltje afmaakt, ben echt benieuwd!!! thallah

dikke kusjes rania

----------


## Zomaariemand001

hahaha ik weet het liefde is echt erg

De liefde doet vaak pijn,maar als het pijn doet uit liefde,word de liefde groter dan de pijn  :Smilie: 

Ewa ik ga gauw verder maar eerst ff inspireren voordat ik verder ga

En bedankt voor jullie complimentjes
ik vind het echt leuk dat jullie mijn verhaal mooi vinden 
nogmaals bedankt

Kus zomaar iemand  :love:

----------


## Zomaariemand001

Ik voelde me zo schuldig en realisseerde me nu echt wat yassir voor mij betekende en ik voor hem.
Maar ik moest ook me ouders niet teleurstellen
Yassir, me ouders en wahieb........echt een dillema
Ik veegde me tranen weg....het had geen zin om te huilen 
Oh wat een leven zeg meisjes horen dolgelukkig op hun bruiloft te zijn, en ik loop hier te rouwen over mijn zielige leven....maar ik ben niet met mijn geliefde getrouwt  :frons: 

Ik liep naar de spiegel om te kijken hoe erg de schade was door al dat gehuil....
OH MY GOD!!! wajooo m'n mascara druppelde zowat naar me knieen 
allemaal zwart onder me ogen en m'n lippenstift zat half op me wangen gesmeert
Terwijl ik met wat spuug op me vinger dat zwart onder me ogen weg probeerde te halen....Hoorde ik iemand naar binnen lopen...
Ejooo wie is dat???
Ik keek geschrokken om, het was de neggafa 
Neggafa keek alsof ze een spook had gezien!  :slik!: 
Neggafa: AWILLIE!!!!!! wat heb jij gedaan, meid je ziet er niet uit
Neggafa: meid je kan ook overdrijven met dat gehuil van al dat geluk
Tfoe kreng hou je bek ik ben geen eens gelukkig, dacht ik bij mezelf  :frons: 
ik ging op het bed zitten, terwijl de neggafa m'n gezicht weer opnieuw opmaakde.....
Even later kwam Wahieb de kamer in, hij moest zich namelijk nu ook omkleden...
Ik schaamde me rot, ik zat gewoon in me lingerie en hij bestudeerde me van top tot teen
Wahieb: lemia je bent werkelijk een schoonheid en dit alles jij bent van mij
Tfoe ik kon hem wel wurgen, ookal is ie zo mooi en al
Ik hou gewoon niet van hem  :frons: 
ik was bereid om van hem leren te houden,maar nu ik yassir heb gezien en gesproken...weet ik gewoon dat ik het niet kan
ik werd aangekleed, inmiddels was wahieb ook al omgekleed
We liepen samen de zaal weer in, hij pakte me hand vast...
Ik wou het eigelijk niet, maar ik kon niet anders
We gingen op de bruid & bruidegoms troon zitten...
Ik keek nog de zaal in of ik yassir ergens zou zien...
Maar nee hij was er niet, lijkt me logisch wie wilt nou z'n geliefde met een ander zien trouwen......niemand toch

----------


## Rania_Riffia

eewa heb je al verder geinspireerd meisje, je weet toch dat ik nog op je aan het wachten ben!!!

ik leef echt met je mee, en hoop dat het goed is afgelopen,het beste nog lhbiba en miss tot straks!!!

dikke kus rania

----------


## *magrib_girl*

haaaaiiii meid
joejoejoejoejoejoejoejoejoejoejoejoejoejoejoejoe  :wohaa:  
Ze heeft een stukje er bij geschreven maar nu moet je nog verder gaan pleaseee en als je geen zin hebt doe het dan voor mij  :love:  
oke alvast bedankt voor het stuke schrijven 
xxxjes je trouwe fan

----------


## xXmarocXx

hmmmmmmm. meid ga verder op wie wacht je op reacties of zo, kom op maak tijd voor het afmaken van jouw verhaal! ook als die niet ......is!maar oke bedankt alvast!
groetjes Baderddin(Yassir's broertje)  :ole:   :wohaa:

----------


## Zomaariemand001

hallooo mensen
jullie moeten nog even geduld hebben
ik heb gister een hockey stick tegen me gezicht aangehad
nu is het een beetje erg paars/blauw achtig en het doet pijn  :traan1: 

ik heb er ongelooflijke hoofdpijn van....
als ik wat beter ben geworden ga ik zeker verder

sorry mensen

----------


## *magrib_girl*

geeft nix meid insallah wor dje gauw weer beter 
lahisafie en ik w8 op je vervolg
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxilhame

----------


## Beloved Person

Veel beterschap meid! Dikke kus!!!

----------


## Zomaariemand001

Oke mensjes ik ga het weer even proberen

veel lees plezier

Na 3uurtjes.......................

Eindelijk had ik de witte jurk aangetrokken en wahieb in z'n smoking pak
De neggafa deed de sluier heel verzochtig vast aan me haar...
en daar liepen we weer de zaal in......ik kreeg vochtige ogen
de tranen stonden op springen  :traan1: 
Ik was helemala niet gelukkig!!!
Wahieb kneep zachtjes in me hand en verluisterde me toe:Lemia je bent het aller mooiste wat ,me ooit is overkomen..
Ik wist niet wat ik terug moest zeggen dus ik lachte hem maar toe
we mmoesten nu de taart gaan snijden
Het echt een super groot taart...met 8 etages(hoe je dat ook noemt  :Confused:  )
wahieb voerde me het eerste stukje in me mond....marokkaanse taart smaakte nergens na, maar goed ik slikte het maar door zoner te kauwen
vervolgens voerde ik wahieb een stukje...hij straalde geluk uit....
wat moest ik nou  :frons:  wahieb gelukkig maken, de man die me ouders hebben gekozen mijn bloed eigenneef
Of jassir mijn ware liefde van 3 jaar....maar ware liefde zo kan ik het nu niet meer noemen anders stond hij wel hier i.p.v van wahieb....
Ik was teneinde raad.....

Na de taart moesten we met elkaar dansen/schuivelen hoe je het ook wilt noemen....
we danste was terwijl er werd gefilmt en fotos werden gemaakt...
Ik keek naar me mmoeder ze huilde van geluk, mijn vader keek trots naar wahieb en mij
De ene traan na de andere traan kwam maar aangeprikkeld... me wang over......
Het deed zo'n pijn............

----------


## Zomaariemand001

De spanning steeg!!!!
Het feest was bijna afgelopen....
Iedereen kreeg harirra, met sebekia
Het was tenslotte al 6 uur smorgen een soort van ontbijt
Terwijl iedereen zong: Deha Deha Wallah Ma gelleha,Detoe Detoe Walah Ma Geletoe
liepen wahieb en ik naar de limousine die voor de deur stond te wachten op ons.........
daar namen we van iedereen afscheid.....allemaal mensen die blij voor ons waren......
Als laats kwam esma mij omhelsen....
Esma: meid eindelijk mag jij je bed delen met een lekker ding hee geniet ervan  :duim:  
Verluisterde zij me toe
Ik moest blozen....
Wahieb deed het portiet voor me open,ik stapte in en daarna stapte hij in
Hij kwam naast me zitten en we reden richting het hotel waar we zouden verblijven.....
wahieb had daar een bruidssuite gereseveerd....
Achter ons limo reden wel 7 auto's
allemaal TOET TOET TOET TOET TOET TOET......
was eigelijk best leuk........

Ondertussen in de limo....
Wahieb sloeg zijn arm om me heen...en bekeek me van top tot teen
ik staarde alleen maar voor me uit, ik durfde niet eens naar hem te kijken......
Wahieb: Lemia je bent zo mooi
Lemia: jij ook
Wahieb: haha schatje alleen meisjes kunnen mooi zijn jongens zijn knap  :knipoog: 
Lemia: ach het komt op het zelfde neer
Wahieb, keek me lachend aan en begon me voorzichtig in me hals te kussen......
ik kreeg er kippenvel van....ejoo wat doet hij nu  :gechoqueerd: 
Ik kon merken dat meneertje er echt zin in had.....
Ik kon kiesen.....of ervan genieten 
of er niet van genieten en gewoon over me heen laten komen
hoe dan ook naar bed met hem gaan zou tog gebeuren
het was tenslotte me man en hij had er recht op
En mijn moeder vertelde me: je mag niet je man weigeren
Ik denk dat ik tog maar voor de eerste optie kies, genieten  :vreemd:  
Ik merkte dat wahieb was gestopt met het kussen in mijn hals...
Toen ik naar buiten keek, zag ik dat we bij het hotel waren aangekomen.......
we stapte uit hand in hand....en daar namen we afscheid van de familie die was meegereden naar het hotel
Me moeder sprak mij moed in.......en ze reden weg
Wahieb en ik liepen het hotel in, nu was ik echt bang
ik kon wel schijten, ik had echt geen idee wat me te wachten stond
Wahieb ging bij de bali vragen naar ons hotelkamer sleutel....
Lemia: ehhh....wahieb, ons bagage?
Wahieb: maak je geen zorgen schatje dat word zo gebracht....
Lemia: ooh oke  :vreemd:  

Wie liepen naar ons bruidssuite.......
Toen we naar binnen liepen  :gechoqueerd:   :gechoqueerd:   :gechoqueerd:

----------


## Mafkees

_Vertel nou, wat gaat er met Lemia het sletje gebeuren_

----------


## Zomaariemand001

Ooooh... het was zo prachtig versiert
Er lagen rode rozen blaadjes op het bed.......
en allemaal dingen die ik nooit van me hele leven had gezien...het was kortom erg romantisch...
ik was best zenuwachtig en bang tegelijk...
wat stond me te wachten nu  :wat?!:  
Ik liep als eerst naar binnen en daarna wahieb..hij nam gelijk ons bagage mee....
Ik moest tog wel even wennen aan het idee, wahieb en ik alleen in 1 ruimte.....duhhh is logisch als je getrouwt bent
Maar of ik er blij mee moest zijn  :wat?!:  
.................................................. .....................................
Wahieb: schatje moet ik je jurk voor je uittrekken  :zozo:  
Lemia: Uhm..nee maar als je de rits van achter naar beneden zo willen halen  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
wahieb lachte me toe en deed m'n rits voorzichtig omlaag
Hij keek zo ontspannen, terwijl bij mij m'n hart in me keel klopte  :verward: 
Hij begon me weer de kussen in me nek...heel voorzichtig naar m'n schouder..naar m'n arm....hij draaide me om, en zoende me op me lippen.........  :melig2:  
Hij was zo lief,zacht en teder....hij trok verder m'n jurk uit...
Nu stond ik daar in me bh en boxershort...
Hij tilde me op en legde me op het bed, tussen alle rozen..........
hij zoende me en streelde me...
Ik was helemaal verstijft ik kon nix doen...ik durfde nix te doen....
ik lag er als een lijk........................
Voorzichtig ging hij naar m'n bh.......

Lemia: wacht even ik ga me omkleden....moet jij ook doen
Wahieb: oke lieverd trek maar eens iets moois aan  :zozo: 
Ik stond op en liep naar de badkamer......

----------


## Beloved Person

Hey meid,leuk vervolgje!!! Verderdoen?
Gaan ze het nou toch doen en de belofte van yassir negeren??
Vlug doorschrijven!!!

----------


## Zomaariemand001

Ik trok een mooi lingerie aan die ik samen met essie had gekocht....
In een witte kleur...(het was tenslotte huwelijksnacht)
al was ik er niet echt blij mee.....ik moest er maar het beste van maken...........
Ik maakte me haar los.....en kamde het in model...verder spoot ik nog een lekker geurtje in me nek...trok een zijde bad/ochtend jas aan....
Ik haalde diep adem en liep de badkamer uit....
Wahieb had alleen z'n boxershort aan  :vreemd:  ......
Ik voelde m'n hoofd rood worden...ik was super verlegen....terwijl als het yassir was geweest ik...me heel relax zou voelen.....
Ik moest het gewoon over paar minutjes met me bloedeigen neef gaan doen  :maf3:  ....................
Wahieb: je ziet er weer eens prachtig en sexy uit.........en dit allemaal...jij bent van mij  :ole:   :ole:   :ole:  

Hij kwam op me afgelopen en kuste me eerst op me voorhoofd.....
Ejoo was hij dan niet verlegen ofzo...zeker had ie al ervaring met 20 andere meisjes............maar ach iemand moet tog de leiding nemen...
als het aan mij lag sliep ik nu gewoon op de bank......
Ik voelde z'n tong weer in m'n hals kietelen....hij pakte me beed met 2 armen en tilde me op.........hij legde me heel voorzichtig op het bed....en trok langzaam m'n bad/ochtend jas uit....
Ik d8 echt bij m'n zelf: ejooo just do it.....ik kon de spanning niet meer aan en ik wou al helemaal niet aan die pijn denken die ik zo zou gaan krijgen  :frons:  
Voorzichtig kuste hij me op me lippen en zo begonnen we te zoenen....
Wahieb: rustig lemia ik probeer je gewoon op je gemak te stellen ontspan je lieverd en wees niet bang...
Lemia: ik doe me best om me te ontspannen wahieb  :verward: 
alleen het is allemaal zo nieuw enzo
Wahieb: ik weet het schatje....
en hij ging verder met me......
van het 1 kwam het ander....tot we allebei naakt lagen op het bed.....met een dun laken over ons heen.....
Ik had het onwijs heet......nooit had ik me zo gevoelt.....
en nooit had ik wahieb zo meegemaakt......
Best aantrekkelijk die lichaam  :tong uitsteken:

----------


## *magrib_girl*

haaaaaaaaaaiiiii meid
wil je asjeblieft were verdre gaan jah je weet het volgens mij al maar 
ik ben echt gek op je verhaal dus ga je gauw weer verdre 
xxxxxxxxilhame

----------


## Zomaariemand001

ik ga verder hahahahhah...
fftjes geduld

----------


## miss_marocia

en hoelaat is dat?
het leukste stukje van het verhaal is nog bezig en jij stopt!
nee joh ik maak maar een grapje
maare je moet wel snel verder gaan en aub geen kleine stukjes meer
maar geef ons voor deze keer aub een extra lange stuk!
 :zozo:

----------


## Zomaariemand001

ik voelde nu best de angst opkomen.....
Ik voelde zijn....ding tegen de binne kant van me benen aanstoten....
Hij was opeens zooo sterk en zwaar ....waarschijnlijk was hij super opgewonden.......zelf was ik ecxht aan het schijten in me broek van de angst.....
Het lukte niet............ en ik kreeg tranen van de pijn....
Wahieb: schatje je moet je tog echt ontspannen als je nog wilt dat we vandaag klaar zijn....
Ik kom er niet in....kom op lemia ontspan je....
Lemia: lukt niet wahieb.....het doet pijn......
Wahieb: waar ben je bang voor??.........lieverd ff doorbijten....
AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHH.......dat was volgens mij de aller harste gil die ik ooit heb gegilt....
ik voelde iets nats.....uit me komen....
ejoo plas ik in me broek wella  :verward:  .................
Toen ik keek.....was het rood.........allemaal bloed!!!!!!
iK werd er misselijk van......en deed me ogen maar dicht...ik voelde een branderig gevoel en onzettend veel pijn....
De tranen vloeide over me wangen..........
Ejooo hele mascara uitgelopen....lippenstif was besmeurt over me wang
Kort om het zag er gewoon niet uit  :grote grijns: 
Ondertussen had wahieb z'n arm me heen geslagen ...en hij viel langzaam in slaap.........
Ik kon niet meer slapen van de pijn.......... :traan1:

----------


## *magrib_girl*

haaaaaaaiiiii meid
echt prachtig wollah je bent talent ga je gauw were verdre alsvast bedankt dat je stukje hebt geschreven
xxxxxxxxxxilhame

----------


## Mafkees

_Horror!!!! 

(Ey die Wahieb is sji Al Bundy-Figuur  )_

----------


## lieverd

GA SNEL VERDER MEISSIE!!!

----------


## ahlamahlam

ik heb jouw verhaal in een keer gelezen omdat ik niet kon stoppen, en ik moet vaststellen dat het een uitstekend verhaal is!

maar het is alsof ik ht al eerder had gelezen op een andere site, maar ach het kan ook dat ik droom...maar het is een pracht van een verhaal, ga gewoon verder hoe je het nu doet!

Met spanning wacht ik af ...ga zo snel mogelijk verder en je doet het goed met jouw lange stukken! houden zo h!

Groetjes 
ahlam

----------


## Zomaariemand001

Volgende dag...................

ik voelde iets nats op me lippen.....
Toen ik me ogen opende zag ik wahieb die me kuste 
Ik keek hem beetje ernstig aan.........
Wahieb: wat is er schat??
Lemia: ik heb pijn...en moet naar de wc  :verward: 
Wahieb: heb ik je dan zo erg mishandeld???
Lemia: ik weet het niet maar ik moet nu tog echt plassen...
Wahieb moest stiekem lachen....
Schat je moet ik je naar de wc brengen???
Lemia: ejooo neee nee hoeft niet  :slik!: 
Wahieb: wow rustig maar !
Ejoo ik ben naakt hij is grappig.........
Lemia: maar wahieb zou jij je even willen omdraaien :grote grijns: 
Wahieb: ??? lemia we hebben net........de liefde bedreven en nu schaam jij je om naakt langs je man te lopen???
Lemia: ja kan tog :verward: 

Wahieb: oke oke als jij je echt schaamt draai ik me wel even om....
Lemia: thnx schat.....
ik gaf hem een kus op ze wang......
Hij draaide zich om....
Voorzicht en vooral pijnlijk probeerde ik op te staan en uit bed te komen...
Toen ik eenmaal op me benen stond....viel ik gelijk al op de grond.....
ik had geen kracht om op me benen te staan....alles brandde  :traan1: 
ik kreeg mmezelf niet meer overeind.....
dus ik kruipte maar naar de badkamer.....
wahieb: gaat het lieverd??
Lemia: jaa kan niet beter.....behalve dan dat ik 32 hechtingen nodig heb  :traan1:  !!!!!!!!
wahieb keek me geschrokken aan......
is het dan zo erg???
Jaaaaaaa ik plas zelfs bloed man.........
Dit is volgens mij niet normaal??

Wahieb: eeej hou op man strax denkt je familie echt dat ik je heb verkracht ofzo....
Lemia: nee joh het gaat denk ik wel over  :verward: 

Ik ging weer op bed liggen ......
wahieb belde de roomservice....
wahieb: jammer ik wou op het terrasje met je ontbijten.....
Lemia: ik kan er ook nix aandoen..........
wahieb: lieverd ik weet het maar je bent dapper geweest.....

----------


## Beloved Person

SCHRIJF VERDER, ook al ben je zomaariemand, je bent iemand die talent heeft dus schrijf zo vlug mogelijk verder, ik ben zoooooooooooooo ongeduldig kissessssssssssssssssss

----------


## ahlamahlam

wat een korte stuk zeggggggg!

----------


## romaysa422

salaam


spijtig zo'n korte stuk. inshallah volgende keer een langere stuk dan hebben we meer te lezen.

maar in iedere geval een prachtig verhaal.


groeten romaysa

----------


## Zomaariemand001

Hahaha thnx mensjes ik zal nu een lang stuk plaatsen oke  :strik:  
Kus...zomaariemand

naar een kwartier kwam de roomservice....
wahieb zette alles klaar...op bed...
Ik kon zelf heel moeilijk opstaan en bewegen.....
Naar het ontbijt gingen we samen douche....
haha hij was heel erg behulpzaam  :hihi:  

Wahieb:"hey lieverd al je zo erg moeite blijft hebben met lopen.....zal ik anders krukken voor je halen???
Lemia: ben je gek  :fucyc:  .....weet gelijk iedereen dat ik voor het eerst.....je weet wel 
Wahieb: ja en??..... is tog normaal je bent mijn vrouw hoor!
Lemia: ja maar tog doe maar niet  :Smilie: 
.................................................. ...
Wahieb ging even frisse lucht halen...
Ik kon tog niet mee dus ik bleef in bed liggen........Naar een uur of 2 kwam esma,loubna en mijn moeder langs.....

Essie: Awilie  :slik!:  sjooo jullie zijn er hard aantoe gegaan whuahahahahaahahaha lemia...heb jij jezelf in de spiegel gezien whuahahahahahhahahahahahahahahahahahhahahahahahaha haha
Me moeder en loubna keken esma vragend aan?
Lemia: hou op jou beurt komt nog wel trutje
Loubna: uuhm....lemia :verward:  esma heeft eigelijk wel een beetje gelijk
M'n Moeder: lieverd komt er geen kamermeisje die dit rode laken komt verschonen???.......het is niet echt bepaald lekker fris...
Esma: whuahaha jaa met al dat sper....lemia: hou je kop m'n moeder is er ook nog hoor  :boos: 
Esma: whaahhaha  :hihi:  sorry ik kan me echt niet inhouden.....
Loubna: eeey lemia was het dan echt zo erg:S....je ziet er namelijk zwaar beroerd uit
M'n moeder: ewa lemia als ik wahieb was, was ik nu alweer van je gescheiden......
Lemia: hoezo  :verward: ????
M'n moeder: je doet alsof je de enige bent die huwelijksn8 achter te rug heeft.....
Lemia: jullie weten niet hoe erg ik er aantoe ben  :boos:  misschien heb ik zelfs hechtingen nodig daarzooo
M'n moeder: ach stel je niet zo aan a gek sta op en ga je haar kammen en je gezicht wassen!!!!!!!!
lemia: ik heb net gedouched hoor!
M'n moeder: nou dat is niet te zien 
Esma: je moeder heeft gelijk lemia...sta op lieverd........
Loubna: ejooo ik wil echt niet meer trouwen  :verward: 
M'n moeder: ewa ga je nog opstaan?????
Lemia: ja mama at ur service  :biraat: 

Me moeder moest lachen.........
Esma: kom op schat we gaan je opknappen zodat als, wahieb terug komt weer weet waarom hij ookal weer met je is getrouwd  :knipoog: 
Ik krabbelde overeind.......
En nam eerst weer een douche...
Ondertussen was m'n moeder het bedlaken aan het verwisselen, Loubna zat make up,haar spullen aan het klaar zetten en Esma zat kleren voor me aan het uitzoeken.....
Ik werd behandeld als een prinses
Toen ik uit de douche kwam......fohnde loubna me haar styl........Ze deed wat mascara op me wimpers...niet teveel want ik had van mezelf al hele lange krul wimperss...beetje poeder en lipblassem
Esma had kleren voor me klaar gezet....
Een witte linnerokje en een wit truitje...
Lemia: whuahahahaha esma ik weet niet of je het weet hoor maar, ik ben pas gejeweetwel enneh een witte rokje is dan niet echt handig dadelijk krijg ik weer bloed ofzo  :Smilie: 
Esma: ojaa wat dom dat ik er niet aan heb gedacht  :tong uitsteken:  
Ze pakte een spijkerrokje tevoorschijn met een mintgroen truitje erboven op......
Eigelijk wou ik het niet aan.....maar ik zei maar nix 
Ik trok me punt sandaaltjes aan en wierp een blik in de spiegel
Lemia: Wow ik moet zeggen dat ik er wel beter uitzie ja  :Smilie: 
Maar de pijn van binnen maakte me gek....
Als de pijn langer zo blijven zou ik wel even bij de dokter langs gaan...........
Loubna,esma en mijn moeder namen afscheid van me...
en ze gingen weg.....
Wahieb kwam een kwartiertje later alweer....
Wahieb: Zoo lieverd wat zie jij er prachtig uit...ben je al een beetje opgeknapt?
Lemia: een beetje ja :Smilie: 
Wahieb: mooi zo want ik heb in een restaurant in de stad geresseveerd we gaan vanavond uiteten  :Smilie: 
Lemia: ooh gezellig 
Wahieb: ja he...maar eigelijk heb ik nu wel zin iets anders wat ook heel gezellig is  :tong uitsteken:  
Lemia: ohja?
Ik wist natuurlijk wel wat hij ermee bedoeld maar noooo way dadelijk raak ik verlamd door zijn...ding  :Mad:  
Wahieb: jij niet dan?
Lemia: jaa neee wahieb ik heb me net aangekleed en dit allemaal met moeite het doet nog te pijn...sorry
Wahieb: ooh ewa dus ik moet nog even geduld hebben :frons: 
Lemia: JUIST ja  :knipoog:  en wie geduldig wacht wordt rijkelijk beloond  :grote grijns: 
Wahieb: aaiiii deze meisje...daagt me uit
Lemia: ewa hahhaha ja tog
Wahieb kwam naar me toe en kuste me spontaan op me mond.......
Daar stonden we dan te zoenen in ons hotelkamer
Lekker interessant  :argwaan: 
.................................................. .....................................


Ewa als dit niet lang is  :cheefbek:  
Ik schrijf gauw weer verder hoor, maar we hebben nu visite dus tot strax  :zwaai:

----------


## Beloved Person

Nee nog niet lang genoeg....  :knipoog:  
Dus het enigste wat je nog rest is verderschrijven.
Dikke kus
Veel schrijfplezier

----------


## ahlamahlam

Inderdaad ja het was wel heeeeel kort, ik had wel langer verwacht of op zijn minst een vervolg daar kort achter nog ...ach ja tevergeefs 

ik zat nog spannend te wachten op jou vervolg daarna...

Geeft niet meid jij hebt gelijk een beetje onderscheid maken tussen familie en andere familie via de kabel ;-)

Hoop zo snel een langgggggggggggggge vervolg van je te lezen

groetjes
ahlam

----------


## Zomaariemand001

hahaha ewa ik ga gauw weer verder........
enneh proberen zo lang mogelijk te typen  :tong uitsteken:  
Veel lees plezier..................


Naar een beetje geflikvlooi gingen...maakte we ons klaar om lekker uiteten te gaan 
Ik trok een lange roze linnerok.....met daar boven op een wit truitje.... waar van de hals net op me schouders viel..........
Ik stook me haar op en trok witte punt sandaaltjes aan, ik zag er wel netjes uit  :Smilie: 
Wahieb, trok een witte linnen broek aan et een witte bloes aan....(hij leek wel gesponserd door armani  :verward: 
en zwarte nette pradatjes....
Ik vond het wel mooi staan  :grote grijns: 
Wahieb: ewa schatje ben je klaar
Lemia: ja hoor
Wahieb: yallah laten we gaan........
Wahieb deed de hotel kamer dicht en we liepen naar buiten.....
We besloten vandaaag lopen er te gaan.....
Is wel lekker lopend te gaan in dit weer en de restaurant was tog vlakbij het hotel.......
We liepen hand in hand over de boulevaard direct naar de restaurant...haha we hadden tenslotte echt honger  :hihi: 

Aangekomen bij het restaurant......sjooooo het was echt sjiek en je zag al aan de naam van dat het italiaans was 
Wahieb had helemaal achterin een tafeltje geresseveerd.....
We gingen zitten en bestelde wat...
Lemia: fles side ali( water) en lasgna
Wahieb: cola en pizza
Onder het eten zaten we aan het praten over de overige plannen van vanavond..................
We zouden na het eten naar zijn ouders gaan
Na het eten liepen we terug naar het hotel weer hand in hand  :tong uitsteken:  
Wahieb: Uh...lemia kan je niet normaal lopen ofzo??
Wahieb: je loopt er namelijk bij alsof je hard ben...jeweet wel  :verward: 
Lemia: Ben ik Toch Ook wahieb....Door jou weet je nog 
Wahieb: damnzzzzz je loopt er echt krom bij
Lemia: ja ik kan er ook nix aandoen dat het pijn doet ja!!!
Wahieb: ja rustig maar
Lemia: ewa jij denkt dat ik voor de lol zo vootschut loop
Wahieb: nee nee schatje dat denk ik helemaal niet alleen ik was ff dat ene vergeten.....sorry
Hij gaf me een kus op me wang ......
Zehma hij maakte het goed met me
Aangekomen bij het hotel....liepen we naar de auto van wahieb....Tja nu is het dan Onze Auto  :tong uitsteken:  
We stapte in en reden naar zijn oudersssss
Aangekomen bij hun belde we aan......het was inmiddels al 10.30 uur
Zijn Moeder: Halloooo mijn kleine schatjes welkom bij ons, we dachten al wanneer komen nou die tortel duifjes  :verliefd:  
Wahieb kust zijn moeder op der voorhoofd
Ik gaf haar 4 kussen en omhelsde haar....het was tenslotte tog me tante en nu ook nog me schoonmoeder...........
We liepen naar de woonkamer........en gingen zitten...
Wahieb: waar is me vader?
Zijn moeder: die is in een cafe met je oom :Smilie:  (vader van lemia)
Wahieb: aaa oke

We bleven ff gezellig kletsen met mijn tante, wahieb's moeder en gezellig thee drinken..........
Het was al 11 uur.............Malika en Soumaya kwamen de huiskamer in lachend
Dat waren mijn nichten........en wahieb's zusjes
Nou het eerste wat ik d8 was: als blikken konden doden
Ik kon al aan hun gezichts uitdrukking zien dat ze mij echt niet mochten ookal was ik hun nicht.....toevallig had soumaya zelfde rok al mij aan...........
Soumaya: goh zijn jullie hier ook
Wahieb: heeft je moeder je nooit geleerd eerst te groeten
Soumaya: nee maar jou moeder is mijn moeder gek he?
Malika: haha kom op kindertjes.......doe ff normaal
Malika leek me wel een aardig meisje....al straalde ze geen lieve dingetjes uit.....
Ze kwam naar me toe en gaf me 4 kussen.....ze omhelsde me helemaal alsof ze me had gemist of wat dan ook...................
Malika: Lieverd nog gefeliciteerd met je bruiloft al ben je mijn nichtje en ook nu nog mijn schoonzusje
Lemia: dank je wel schat.....tog lief van je
Soumaya kwam me niet 4 kussen geven ze zei gewoon: Hoi
Lemia: hallo soumaya
Je kon ook echt aan soumaya zien dat ze alles behalve marokkaans was......
Ze had groen/grijze ogen.......lang blond styl haar.....en een tongpiercing
Ze was wel mooi maar haar gedrag maakte haar lelijk
Malika ging wel altyd met haar zusje soumaya om maar was tog anders...
Die had groene ogen netals haar broer wahieb en zwart stylhaar....
Ik kletse was na met malika......
Soumaya was al uit de huiskamer vertrokken naar boven....
Wahieb dronk ze thee terwijl die met zijn moeder wat babbelde
Naar een minuut of 15 kwam soumaya de huiskamer ingelopen
Ze droeg een Bruine super strakke TARK...broek bruine punt naaldhakken en beige Mouwloos truitje....net boven der navel......
Soumaya: Hey mensen ik ga ervandoor 
Haar moeder: Waar ga je heen?
Wahieb: ja waar ga je heen???
Soumaya: mam ik ga naar de discotheek.....
Soumaya: uhh wahieb gaat je geen moer aan waar ik heen ga let jij nou maar op je vrouwtje
Malika: ow ga je nu???.......hee doe niet zo dom tegen lemia....
Soumaya: ja wanneer wil je dan dat ik ga???....ik ga niet wegrotte in dit huis......ooh en wat het is tog z'n vrouw die lemia ofniet soms?
Malika: ja maar dan hoef je nog niet zo stoer te doen......trouwens wacht ik ga ook meee
Wahieb: ehm lemia zullen wij nu ook maar gaan...het is al laat?
Lemia: uhm  :fucyc:  ja is goed
Malika: oke jullie gaan nu al he :Smilie:  nou lieverd dan geef ik je nu alvast een kus want ik moet me ook gaan omkleden
Malika omhelsde me weer en gaf me weer 4 kussen....ze was best aardig....en nam het voor me op
Verder vond ik dat soumaya echt gewoon een verloren ziel was.......hoe ze eruit zag en haar karakter  :verward: .............
En hun mochten gewoon uit???
Ik heb nooit een discotheek gezien in me hele leven....maar ach iedereen is anders opgevoed........
Ik nam afscheid van m'n tante en malika.....tegen soumaya zei ik nix meer nix minder dan doei
Wahieb en ik reden weg naar ons hotel.....

Ik wou maar nix over z'n zusjes zeggen al waren het mijn nichten......anders zouden we ruzie krijgen of wat dan ook...en daar had ik geen zin in..........................
Ik zag al aan wahieb's gezichtsuitdrukkinbg dat hij zin had...maare ik absoluut niet...ik had nog steeds pijn..
Hij had er wel begrip voor.....
We vielen heel braafjes in slaap  :Smilie:

----------


## Beloved Person

Je talent is gewoon in een woord BoM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Verderschrijven!!
 :knipoog:  Dikke kus

----------


## *magrib_girl*

haaaaaaaaaaaiiiiiii meid
inderdaad echt rachtig menn jij hebt ook schrijftalent 
je gata vast we snel verder ..........???? togggg???
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxilhame

----------


## Zomaariemand001

hahahah hallooo
bedankt voor jullie complimentjes

echt lief........

Maare dames ik heb morgen een toets van economie en nederlands daar naast moet ik nog een boekverslag inleveren 

echt druk druk
leraren  :maffia:  ik haat ze  :huil2:

----------


## Zomaariemand001

Een Week Later..................
We waren al uit het hotel vertrokken..........
En we logeerde bij m'n tante/schoonmoeder thuis....
Al kon ik niet echt met soumaya opschieten......ik moest er maar het beste van maken 
Ik vraag me eigelijk wel af hoe het nu met yassir gaat  :droef:  
Zou die me zijn vergeten,denkt ie nog aan me.....is hij nog in marokko
Ik wou het eigelijk wel weten.........maar ach ik kon hem beter gewoon vergeten........
Malika: Lemia waar pieker je over??
Ik keek op.....het was malika  :Smilie: 
Lemia: ach malika nergens over ik denk alleen een beetje hoe het nu verder gaat in nederland enzow.......
Malika: nou geniet tog lekker van je vakantie je moet je nergens om druk maken.....
Lemia: je hebt gelijk meid......maar hoe zit het nou met jou schat wanneer stap jij het huwelijksbootje in?
Malika vrolijk gezichtje verdween naar een verdrietige en pijnlijke blik...

Malika: ach lemia daar kan ik nu niet eens over denken  :frons: 
Lemia: hoezo?.....wil je erover praten, je weet mij kan je alles vertellen
Malika: ik weet het..nou ik ben echt hopeloos verliefd op een jongen...en hij zegt dat ie mij ook ziet zitten alleen....  :droef:  
Lemia: alleen wat malika?? alleen wat??
Malika: hij heeft al een vriendin....
Lemia: ow maar waarom maakt hij het dan niet uit met z'n vriendin?
Malika: dat weet ik ook niet lemia :frons: 
Malika: maar hij is nu in marokko en ik ga er echt alles aandoen om hem voor mezelf te winnen  :grote grijns: 
Lemia: you go girl ga er voor en laat niet met je sollen......en hou me op de hoogte
Malika: zal ik zeker doen
Malika stond op en liep weg, want wahieb kwam de slaapkamer ingelopen
Wahieb: ewa lemia wat gaan we vandaag doen  :Smilie: 
Lemia: ik weet het niet schatje.....
Wahieb: wat d8 je van strand????
Lemia: maar ik nu helemaal niet zwemmen joh ik heb nog steeds pijn van eerst en ik heb nog bloedverlies!
Wahieb: ewa dame wordt het dan niet eens tyd dat jij langs een dokter gaat?????
Lemia: ik hou niet van dokter shits
Wahieb: ik wil ook wel jou dokter zijn hoor.. :knipoog: 
Lemia: je bedoeld m'n medicijn
Wahieb: hahahahaha je snapt hem yek
Lemia: ik snap hem helemaal ja
Wahieb: ewa wat wil je doen zeg eens :Smilie: 
Ik zag aan ze ogen dat ie me op me gemak wou stellen, maar ondertussen ook doel graag leuke dingen met me wou doen...
Lemia: ach misschien zeik ik ook gewoon teveel
Wahieb: hoezo??
Lemia: kom we gaan naar strand
Wahieb: serieus?????
Lemia: ja tuurlijk....
Wahieb: ok dan pak je spullen in ik wacht beneden op je
Hij gaf me een kus op me voorhoofd en liep de slaapkamer uit..
Ik stond op en pakte een strandtas......
propte er 2 grote handoeken in,zonnebrand olie en pakte me toilettasje 
Ik trok gauw m'n bruine bikini deed m''n haar in een knot en trok een donker groene strand jurkje aan.......deed m'n teenslippertjes aan....
ojaaa ik moest wahieb natuurlijk roepen om zijn zwembroek aan te trekken
Ik riep wahieb naar boven.....
Wahieb: ja schatje
Lemia: je moet wel je kortebroek aan he :knipoog: 
Wahieb: haha je hebt gelijk.....hij trok een zwarte korte broek en z'n timberland sandaaltjes...............

IK pakte m'n strand tas en liep achter wahieb aaan
Ik voelde dat ik wel iets vergeten was..............
Ojaaaaa maandverband.....ik bloedde namelijk nog van het huwelijks n8 of waar die bloed ook vandaan kwam................
Ik stopte een paar maandverbandjes in me toilet tasje en ging tenslotte naar beneden.....
Wahieb: ewa tuttie ben je klaar?
Lemia: haha jaa nu wel ja.......
Malika: waar gaat dit heen?
Wahieb: ik ga met mijn vrouw naar het strand......
Malika: sjoo modern hoor toe maar  :knipoog: .........misschien kom ik strax wel even oke
Lemia: ja leuk gezellig 
Malika: daag schatjes  :knipoog: 
Wahieb: dag
Lemia: doeg
................................................
We stapte in de auto......
Al had ik nog steeds een vreselijke buikpijn....ik zei maar nix tegen wahieb........
We reden naar marinas mir
Op het strand was het super druk......mensen zaten op elkaar in elkaar tussen elkaar onder elkaar ............kortom overal
we huurde 2 ligstoelen en een parrasol......
Ik ging liggen met me strand jurkje aan...
Wahieb: ???? lemia waar ben je mee bezig wil je niet bruin worden of zo?
Lemia: hoezo dat?
Wahieb: nou dat strand jurkje van jou
Lemia: ooh haha dat, nee die kan ik niet uitdoen heb namelijk nog bloed
Wahieb: ooh dus je gaat ook niet zwemmen?
Lemia: nope
Wahieb: jammer man...maar ben je niet bang dat ik met een ander moet gaan zwemmen
Lemia: haha nee anders kom ik je persoonlijk zwemmen laten zien 
Wahieb: ooooh ik kijk wel uit....................
Wahieb ging al vrij snel zwemmen ik bleef daar achter alleen.............
Ik keek wat om me heen of ik misschien bekende zou zien ofzo....
Ik hoorde achter me een groep jongens aankomen lachen..... ze praattte nederlands
Ik werd wel nieuwsgierig en keek sneaky om.............................
Iets wat ik NOOIT had moeten doen...., want ik kreeg de shock van me leven!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## ahlamahlam

Ooooooh wat jammer dat jij morgen iets te doen hebt voor school, nu het juist spannend begon te worden kun je het ons vandaag niet meer verder vertellen damnnnnnnnnnn!

maar kun jij een ietsie pietsie vervolgje schrijven???:-(...
als het niet gaat dan geeft het niet , al vind ik het heeeeeeeeeeel jammer....

Maar je ik verwacht wel een lange vervolg nadien h, veel succes met je taken, doe ze goed!

Groetjes 
ahlam

----------


## lieverd

GA SNEL VERDER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## marocgirlll

pllzzzz ga verder iklees het verhaal al vanaf het begin
op school ga ik altijd stiekem op maroc.nl om jou verhaal te lezen

----------


## Zomaariemand001

halloo........nou ik heb echt m'n economie toets vern**kt


Ik werd helemaal scheel van die vragen
Ik ga gauw insallah verder  :Smilie:

----------


## *magrib_girl*

haaaiiii meid
jammer man maar jah volgende keer beter tog....????
nou je mag dan wel je ecenomie verkeerd hebben gedaan maar dit verhaal zal cker niet verkeerd  :love:  zijn neem dat maar van mij aan
nou ik hoor nog van je 
kusjessss xxxxxxxxxxxIlhame  :knipoog:

----------


## Beloved Person

Jammer meid!!
Volgende keer beter!
Inshallah schrijf je nu je verhaal!
Dikke kus

----------


## Zomaariemand001

Ejooo wat deed yassir hier in godsnaam!!!!!
Ik kon me ogen niet van hem afhouden......ik staarde en staarde maar
Tot onze ogen elkaar kruisde, snel draaide ik gezicht om...ejooo ejooo hij had me gezien
Wat moet ie nu wel niet van me denken man......ze is gelukkig? ze is me vergeten??
Ewa ik weet het zelf ook niet..of ik nou wel of nie gelukkig ben met wahieb  :verward: 
Ik sloot me ogen...safi genoeg gepiekerd...over yassir..hij staat nu wel achter me, maar wat kan ik doen?...druk maken schiet ik ook nix mee op
Wahieb kwam het zand alweer oplopen...direct op me af...hij ging op me zitten zodat ik ook zehma nat zou worden door z'n natte body
Lemia: wahieb ga van me af joh ik wil niet nat worden
Wahieb: daar is het nu te laat voor 
Lemia: ga nou van me af joh dit is niet juiste plek en juiste moment om hiero een beetje te gaan fleffen
Wahieb: ooh vindt je me klef?
Lemia: nee dat bedoel ik niet
Wahieb: laat maar meid
Hij ging van me af en ging op z'n eigen ligstoel liggen
Hij pakte me hand vast en legde die op z'n borst
Wahieb: lemia ben je wel gelukkig met mij
Ejoo hoezo vroeg hij dat opeens...........
Toen ik net wou antwoorden zag ik dat er 2 zwarte ogen mij droevig aanstaarde.....yassir ejooo hij stond voor me zehma onopvallend met ze praat te praten...hij had wahieb's vraag gehoort
En nu moest ik ook nog antwoord geven....
Wahieb: hallo ik vroeg je wat?
Lemia: eh ja sorry
Lemia: ik ben gelukkig ja
Wahieb mooi zo en hij kust me hand die op z'n borst lag...
Dat antwoord deed yassir veel pijn ik zag het aan z'n gezicht....hij keek nu niet alleen droevig maar ook een soort haat...
yassir liep woedend weg al hoewel hij z'n woedde probeerde in te houden
Ik wist het gewoon...ik kende hem al 3 jaar?
Hoezo kijkt hij zo f.u.c.k.e.d up tegen mij alsof ik er iets aan kan doen...
Wahieb: lemia waar denk je aan?
Lemia: wat we strax gaan doen  :Smilie: 
Wahieb: we gaan strax lekker met z'n tweetjes in bad...wat d8 je daarvan?
Lemia: lijkt me wel lekker wam haha...
Wahieb: je bedoeld heet  :knipoog:  
lemia: hah ja
Ik l.u.l.d.e maar onzin tegen wahieb...ik was niet eens met m'n gedachte bij wahieb.....maar alleen maar bij yassir..........
Ik moest hem vergeten..maar hoe als ik hem overal tegen blijf komen en dan ook nog die verbitterde blikken van hem

Het was eindelijk 4 uur en we gingen weer weg nog ff en ik hield het ook niet meer daar....al die dodelijke blikken van yassir....alsof ik de schuldige ben
We liepen naar de auto en reden weg....in de auto maakten we plannen voor in de avond..
We zouden eerst ff thuis opfrisse en daarna uiteten gaan.......Maar aangekomen thuis werden de plannen veranderd..ik ging namelijk niet meer uit eten met wahieb...maar esma had me gebeld ze had me al sinds de bruiloft niet meer gezien enzo...we besloten gezellig wat te gaan drinken en gezellig bijkletsen
Wahieb ging met een paar vrienden van hem de stad in...
Ik friste me op trok een witte linnen broek aan en een wit mouwloos truitje.........met zwarte teenslippertjes
Ik pakte me tasje gooide me haar los en liep richting de deur, want iemand belde aan..het was vast esma want zij zou naar mij toekomen en gelijk van hier naar de stad te gaan
Toen ik open deed was het ook daadwerkelijk esma
We gaven elkaar de 4 gebruiklijkse zoenen

Lemia: hee wahieb...ik ga ervandoor essie is eral
Wahieb was nog boven wat aan het doen
Wahieb: is goed schatje veel plezier
Ik gaf m'n tante een kus op der wang en liep met essie de deur uit
Esma: hey waar zijn je nichtjes of beter gezegt je schoonzusies
Lemia: die zijn al de stad in....
Lemia: die soumaya is echt een bitch, maar is ze al altyd geweest en die malika valt wel mee ze is een aardig lief meisje :Smilie: 
Esma: ewa en wahieb dan valt die wel mee?
Lemia: ja hij doet wel erg z'n best maare ja ik kwam vandaag nog yassir tegen in marina...ik wou bijna flippen...essie ik hou denk ik nog van m maar ik moet hem echt vergeten
Esma: wouw!!! zeg echt erg joh maare weet je ik heb wat gehoort en ik vind dat jij het moet weten!
Lemia: brand los?
Esma: yassir heeft hiero een ander chickie
Lemia: whuahaha  :lol:  die is goed hla goeie mop
Esma:  :potver:  lach je mij uit?? ik meen het hoor
Lemia: dat kan niet man hij houdt nog teveel van me om nu al een andere te hebben 
Esma: nou meissie moet hij dan voor eeuwig single blijven omdat jij er bent...jij hebt nu tog ook een ander leven hij heeft er ook rehct op vind je niet
Lemia: hah maar dat kan niet hij en een ander chick
Esma: pfff(zucht) safi laten we het over iets leuks hebben
Lemia: oke oke je hebt gelijk
Esma: wat d8 je van een taxi pakken en naar martil te gaan
Lemia: goed idee  :ole:  

We liepen naar de taxi plaatsen en naar wat duwen...rennen en schreeuwen hadden we eindelijk een taxi te pakken...
We stapte in en hij bracht ons naar martil
Het was gigantisch druk in martil....maar tog gezellig...
We pakte een gezellig cafeetje en bestelde allebei een fanta
We kletsen wat bij....over vroeger en al...
Lemia: by the way eey essie genoeg over mij....hoe zit het nou tussen jou en tarik?
Esma: hahaha tarik??...je loopt wel errug achter lemia..het is allang uit
Lemia: ojaa??? waarom ???
Esma: die klootzak...heeft in elk stadje een schatje
Lemia: huh is ie echt een player? niet van hem verwacht
Esma: nee ik weet het maar og is het zo
Lemia: hij is het niet waard
Esma: nee je meent et  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
Lemia: en nu??
Esma: wat nu hahaha?
Lemia: geen liefde ofzo?
Esma: nog niet  :corcky: 
Lemia: hahaha wie heb je op het oogje a devill
Esma:  :hihi:  ik zeg je nog nix anders gaat het fout, wanneer ik iets meer zeker ben van me zaak zal ik het vertellen
Lemia: ooh geheimzinnig yek?
Esma: jep
Lemia: is goed schatje wat jij wilt
Ik hield er maar over op esma was heel erg voorzichtig het praten over haar nieuwe vlam....dat begrijp ik wel, meskina ze was niet ehct 1 van de gelukkige in de liefde

We genoten wat van onze fanta en bestudeerde de mensen die langs liepen..........................................

----------


## Hansje

Sorry dat ik zo lang niet reageerde meid. Maar ik had nou een lekker lang stuk om te lezen. Brr als een huwelijksn8 er zo uitzie trouw ik maar liever niet zeg...  :auw2:  Ga je snel weer verder?  :melk:  

Liefs Aisha

----------


## Zomaariemand001

hee meissie..................
geeft niet hoor....ben al blij dat je het nog ubberhoud leest  :nerveus:  
Ik moet nu maar weer eens even verder met...schoonmaken  :grote grijns: 
xxx
Zomaar iemand

----------


## Zomaariemand001

ik hoorde 2 bekende stemmen niet ver van ons vandaan....
ik keek links....ik zag nix behalve paar jongens die wat slap tegen elkaar zaten te kletsen....
ik keek rechts van me....daar waren een stelletje met hun zoontje een drankje aan het drinken
Lemia: huh esma hoor jij geen bekende stem hier in de buurt?
Esma: nee?? haha lemia jij spaced m
Lemia: nee nee wallah ik hoorde volgens mij..yassir
Terwijl lemia de naam yassir uit haar mond liet vallen keek ze achter zich........
Met een schokkende ogen...
Lemia: oooh my god het is yassir en en memmmee mmmet MALIKA!!!!!!!
Esma keek in een reflex om!
Esma: ejooo zijn tong in de haar mond en haar tong in zijn mond  :slik!: 
Lemia stond kwaad en geschokt op....ze liep op hun af
Lemia: uhm ik stoor zeker!!!!!!!!!  :Mad: 
De twee stopte geschroken met zoenen en keken met uitgepuilde ogen naar lemia....
Esma kwam gehaast naar lemia toe ze, ze pakte lemia bij der arm...
Esma: lemia zied kom ze zijn het niet waard
Yassir: lemia nee w8 laat mij je dit uitleggen
Lemia: hah nee weet je ik hoef het niet eens te weten.......tfoe
ze spuugde in yassirs gezicht
Malika: heee wat heeft dit te beteken jij gekwijf
Lemia: dus dit was die gozer die jij zo graag wou....pats..
lemia gaf malika een harde smek in der gezicht en liep woest weg...
Esma keek de twee ok boos aan
Esma: Ja wat jullie verdiende loon, hier een beetje in het openbaar lopen g.e.i.l.e.n
Esma: wacht lemia ik ga met je mee
Ze liepen allebei naar een taxi om weg te gaan
Yassir rende achter de twee aan
Yassir: lemia wacht wacht laat me het even uitleggen
Lemia: rot op ik heb nix meer tegen jou te zeggen en ik wil oook nix meer horen genoeg leugenssssss
Yassir pakte me stevig vast bij m'n bijde arman
Yassir: jij doet het tog ook met die gozer van jou!
Lemia: hoe kan je dat nou weer vergelijken met deze snol van jou
Lemia: dat is mijn man nu hij heeft er recht op ik ben zijn vrouw...
Lemia: en die snolletje van jou is mijn nicht en schoonzus
Lemia: en jij en jij bent mijn... mijn  :traan1: 
Ik barste uit in tranen ik kreeg geen woord meer uit m'n mond

----------


## lieverd

GAAAA GAUW VERDER!!!!

----------


## Happy Mommy

Hey lieverd,  :grote grijns:  

ik had een vraagie, is dit verhaal nou waargebeurd??? of heb je 't zelf verzonnen? "t is echt een tof verhaal!  :duim:  hey schrijf gauw verder ik kan nie w8ten...

Groetjes, 

Happy mommy  :tik:

----------


## Zomaariemand001

Hoi Hoi Schat.......
Nee Dit Verhaal Heb Ik Zelf Verzonnen, Alles Is Fantasie
Maar Mischien Is Het Wel Bij Iemand Echt Gebeurt Je Weet Maar Nooit Tegenwoordig  :knipoog: 


Kus......Zomaar iemand

----------


## Zomaariemand001

safi ik was het zat...dat ik ubberhoud nog tegen hem stond te praten...
Lemia: hee yassir je laat me nu meteen los of ik ga gillen, dat je me probeerd te beroven
Yassir: doe ff normaal ja ik heb recht om ff te zeggen wat ik hiervan vind....jij verw8 dat ik je trouw blijf terwijl jij je ja woord aan iemand anders hebt gegeven....
Lemia: wat babbel jij nou weer welke recht???.......jij rotzooit met mijn nicht je rotzooit met haar al voordat zij mijn schoonzus zou worden...je ging gewoon al die tyd vreemd jij, jij..jij.....jij klootzak!!!!!!
Yassir: wat praat jij nou weer???
Lemia: rot op yassir rot gewoon ff een eindje op het is toch al over tussen ons van mij mag je die hele fucking martil verrot...n.e.u.ken en als dat niet genoeg is mag je heel tetouan ook nog erbij doen...als je maar optyft ooh en nog iets, haal nooit meer het gore lef om te zeggen dat je om mij geeft...leugenaar!!!!!
Ik duwde yassir bij me weg en stapte snel de taxi in samen met esma
Esma tegen de taxi chauffeur: Safir
de taxi bracht ons naar safir.....
M'n hele leven was nu onderste boven....
Wat gebeurde er allemaal???
Yassir,wahieb en malika, ejooo wat is voor rotzooi
hoe lang ging malika al met yassir?
Ze heeft me tog verteld dat ze al tydje met hem contact had
Hij wist gewoon dat ze op hem verliefd was en heeft me nix verteld, hij had gewoon contact met haar terwijl wij met elkaar hadden 
En wahieb dan?.....ik ben getrouwd met mijn neef en zijn zusje, mijn nicht en schoonzusje dus gaat met mijn ex vriend, de man met wie ik eerst van plan was om te trouwen.........
Tfoe wat een rwinaa

Esma: joehoe...lemia contact op aarde??
Lemia: uh wat?
Esma: waar ben je met je gedachtes meid
Lemia: bij yassir, esma hoe kon hij me dit flikken
Esma: maar lieverd wat wil je dan dat hij nooit meer gelukkig word, omdat het voor jullie niet was bestemd?
Lemia: nee dat zeg ik niet maar uitgerekend mijn nicht en nu dus mijn schoonzus
Lemia: by the way, malika vertelde me dat ze al heel lang verliefd is op een gozer die al een vriendin heeft en ze had contact met hem...en die persoon is yassir en in die tyd heb ik tog alleen met hem gehad!!!!
Esma: ejoooo dus hij ging vreemd?
Lemia: zal wel ja ik weet het niet meer  :frons: 
Esma: vraag het aan haar dan
Lemia: allooo ik heb haar een klap in der gezichtr gegeven!
Esma: niet zo slim meid, nu gaat ze stoken tussen jou en wahieb
Lemia: kan mij dat nou schelen het is toch nu al rwinaa dat kan er ook wel bij.
Esma: pffff wat ga je tegen wahieb zeggen
Lemia: nix gaat hem geen moer aan, niemand heeft hem gevraagt om mij te nemen als z'n vrouw en ik heb nooit gezegt dat ik een lieverdje ben/was.....met een schoon verleden
Esma: nou nou je overdrijf je, je doet alsof je weet ik veel allemaal hebt uitgesproken..1 vriendje is onschuldig
Lemia: nou dan, nix om me zorgen om te maken tog...en by the way z'n zusje soumaya n.e.u.k.t er zelfs op los en malika die verslijt alles wat vast en los zit.....dus eerst naar z'n k*tZusjes kijken....dan pas mag hij over mij gaan preken
Esma: you go girl  :grote grijns: 
Lemia: thnx meid, pfff (zucht) ik kan gewoon nog steeds niet geloven dat yassir met malika zoende
Lemia: walgelijk man
Esma: ach lievie hij is het eigelijk geen eens waard...
Lemia: jij hebt makkelijk praten, maare het is voor mij wel ff een drie jaar lange relatie geweest
Esma: ewa ja wat wil je eraan doen?
Lemia: wraak, esma zoete wraak
Esma: ach daar bereik je nix mee
Lemia: oh nee? watch me!!!!
Esma: haha ai mensen worden gevaarlijk yek
Lemia: we will see, toch  :Smilie: 
Esma: jeps als je maar geen gekke dingen gaat doen.
Lemia: nee nee dat zeker niet

----------


## shema23

ewa nu moet je echt doorgaan anders vind ik het niet meer leuk!wat gaat er nu gebeuren????????  :tranen:

----------


## Zomaariemand001

hahaha baby dn't cry......ik ga dadelijk verder...moet nu even wat voor school doen  :love2:

----------


## *magrib_girl*

haaaiiii meid
echt top verhaal emnn jij ehtb ook schrijftalent tbarkellah 3lik 
ik verwacht nog maar van je verhalen en ik zal ze insallah allemaal lezen
maar nu moet je eerst met deze verder gaan 
-xxx- jes ilhame

----------


## romaysa422

salaam meid

prachtige vehaal echt bangelijk.

ga snel verder en heel graag met langere stukken. 
je verhaal is verslavend.

dikke groeten romaysa

----------


## Hansje

> _Geplaatst door Zomaariemand001_ 
> *hee meissie..................
> geeft niet hoor....ben al blij dat je het nog ubberhoud leest  
> Ik moet nu maar weer eens even verder met...schoonmaken 
> xxx
> Zomaar iemand*


Haha ik ben gelukkig klaar nu!
Het huis is om door een ringetje te halen...  :chef:  

Je verhaal is top meid.
xxx Aisha

----------


## annisa

hey meid ga verder je doet het goed ;-)

----------


## Zomaariemand001

eeej bedankt lieverdsss  :grote grijns:  :grote grijns: 

By the way hansje lekker geschoonmaakt  :jeweetog:  
Ik ga snel een vervolgje typen, ik moet namelijk eigelijk ff douche...


De taxi stopte voor de deur van esma...
we betaalde en stapte allebei uit...
Esma: huh  :Confused:  moet jij nu niet naar huis?
Lemia: jawel maar ik ga lopen van jou huis naar de onze is tog niet zo ver
Esma: oke lieverd mwaah kus spreek je morgen insallah
Lemia: insallah ja beslemma
Ik liep richting ons huis....ik had wel ff een moment voor mezelf nodig
m'n hele k*t leven was in 1 keer kapot kapot kapot kapot kapot kapot kapot kapot kapot kapot.......ik word er gewoon niet meer goed van
En die yassir..ik hoop dat hij malika dood n**kt tfoe stomme kut leugenaars zijn het allemaal...
En wahieb...dan  :frons:  ik weet nog niet hoe hij precies is, maar ja daar kom ik zo dus wel achter...
Die malika gaat hem tog alles vertellen en er nog een schepje boven op doen!!
Die h**r ik dacht werkelijk dat ze anders dan haar zus soumaya was....maar ze zijn allemaal 1 pot nat!!!
ik hoorde een bekende stem giechelen....toen ik me omdraaide
Het was soumaya met een 1 of andere vage gast!
Lemia: soumaya wat doe jij hier?
Soumaya: gewoon....wat doe jij hier
ooh my god ze zag er natuurlijk weer ordinair uit zoals gewoon lijk, ze droeg een kort bruin leer rokje met een bruine leren topje...
ze had wel een mooi figuur maar die kleding verpeste alles
Lemia: ik ga naar huis
Soumaya: ojaa leuk voor je!!
Lemia: nou dat valt wel mee meid.......
Soumaya: ach ja ik ga maar weer voordat ik met het levenloosheid virus word besmet!
Lemia: moet ik me aangesproken voelen?
Soumaya: ja lijkt me wel verstandig meid
Lemia: luister eens jij stomme snol ik ben jullie beledigingen nu echt beu
lemia: wat denk je wel niet he, omdat ik met je broer ben getrouwd jij geen respect voor mij hoeft op te brengen...stom goedkoop kutkind.......
Soumaya: sjoo jij bent ook maar gewoon een vergiste n**kpop voor me broer hoor....
Lemia: rot op versleten dronke h**R....jij bent zielig en hebt geen toekomst
Soumaya: haha ik ben niet de gene die is uitgehuwelijkt hoor, ooh en ik weet heus allang dat je met yassirtje had..
Soumaya: maar meid terwijl jij met hem ging, ging hij ook lekker met mijn zus malika en you know what.......hij heeft je gebruikt!
Lemia: domwijf dat je bent ik heb echt geen zin in jou onzin
Ik draaide me om en liep weg...ze bleef me nog na roepen maar ik negeerde het..
het was gewoon tijdverspilling....naar een minuut of 20 kwam ik eindelijk thuis aan...
Ik ging direct naar onze slaapkamer en kleedde me uit
ik hoorde wahieb's voetstappen de kamer benaderen!
Wahieb kwam op me afgelopen en kuste me in me hals!!
Wahieb: hmmmm wat heb ik jou gemist
Lemia: uh ik jou ook
Wahieb: schatje alstjeblieft vanavond kan je me niet weigeren toch
Lemia:ehm sorry wahieb maar er is iets waar ik het met je over moet hebben!!!
Wahieb: kan dat niet morgen ochtend?
Lemia: nee liever niet
Wahieb: oke vertel het schatje
hij pakte me hand en we gingen samen op bed zitten
Ik wou net met m'n verhaal beginnen en..............
ik hoorde iemand beneden naar binnen stormen met onwijs veel kabaal..het was malika!!!!
Malika: waar is die sl*t waar waar is die h**r waar kom naar beneden kom dan, mij zehma een klap geven kom dan tevoorschijn!!!!!!!
Wahieb: ej wat mankeert haar nou?
Lemia: ze zoekt mij!!
Ik stond op en liep naar beneden?
Wahieb kwam achter me aan
Wahieb: heb ik was gemist?
ik stond nu tegenover malika
Lemia: wat wil je nou?
Malika: jij.....jij sl*t ik maak je kapot, ik maak je af... ik schiet je
Lemia: ach zielig mens ga een leven zoeken...
Malika: wat denk je nou dat je ongestraft verder kan gaan met mijn broer....je bedriegt hemt....h**R
Lemia: hahahahhahahahahahaa grappemaker..
Wahieb: okee genoeg wat is dit voor bullshit
Malika: jou vrouwtje hangt de h**r uit in martil
Lemia: jou zus is levenloos!

Malika: ooh moet ik een leven zoeken...jij kuth**r hoe lang n**k je yassir al he...jij was al die tijd zijn teringvriendinnetje, als die tijd had hij geen tyd voor mij omdat hij met jou ging , ik had het kunnen weten!!
Lemia: rot op man zielig kind, denk je nou echt dat deze shit mij nog iets kan schelen......jij mag hem hebben ik hoef hem niet meer ben nu getrouwd
Wahieb: ho ho ho....heb ik hier ook nog iets op te zeggen!!!
Malika: jaaa zeker jij moet je vrouw opnieuw opvoeden!
Wahieb: eej lemia is het waar wat m'n zusje zegt? 
Lemia: wat??????
Wahieb: nou die yassir geval?
Malika: nu niet liegen lemia geef toe a kehba
Lemia: weet je ik ben het zat om hier onder de schoenzool gedrukt te worden!!!
lemia: jullie zoeken het uit ik ga slapen!!!daaaaag
Ik wou net weg lopen, toen wahieb me in m'n arm greep
Wahieb: jij gaat nergens heen!
Wahieb": ik vroeg je wat?
Lemia: auw!!!! laat me los je doet me pijn
Wahieb: nee tot je antwoord!
Lemia: wat wil je nou he....wat????
Lemia: JAAAAAAAAAA ik heb met hem gehad, maar het was voor ons huwelijk....voor jou had ik met hem gebroken
Lemia: wil je me nu los laten!
Wahieb werd lijk bleek, hij liet me los
Malika: hhahahaha zie je wahieb met wat voor sl*t je nu opgezadeld bent zie je!!!!
Lemia: slet???? waar haal jij het gore lef mij zo te noemen??
Lemia: jij hebt heel nederland versleten elke jonge kent je hele k*tje uit z'n hoofd en je zus jaaa je zus.....ga die eens zoeken ze zit zeker ergens in een hoekje iemand te p**pen
Malika: hahahaha ja heerlijk ik ben er trots op
Lemia: ielg zielig!!! tfoe
ik liep weg en ging direct naar boven, ik trok een nachthemd aan en kruipte in me bed.....
me hoofd bonste als ik weet niet wat!!!
Wahieb kwam ook de kamer in...hij trok z'n broek en trui uit
Ik dacht dat hij in bed zou komen, maar nee hoor...hij pakte zijn kussen en liep de kamer uit
Lemia: wat ga je doen??
hij gaf geen antwoord op m'n vraag
Ik stapte uit bed en liep hem achterna
Tazzz zehma nu ging hij op de sderri slapen (marokkaanse bank)
Ik liep naar hem toe en ging bij hem zitten
Lemia: waarom kom je niet gewoon in bed liggen
Wahieb: je was een speeltje van een ander!
Lemia: WAT!!!!!!
Lemia: hoe kan je dat nou zeggen... ik heb nooit iets met hem gedaan...ik was tog gewoon op onze huwelijks nacht maagd verdomme wahieb vetrouw je me niet???
Wahieb: ik weet het niet
hij keerde me de rug toe.... ik voelde me nu zwaar verlaten en genaaid van alle kanten
Lemia: wahieb alsjeblieft doe niet moeilijk kom gewoon.
Wahieb: nee laat me maar ik moet ff alleen zijn
Lemia: oke wahieb wat jij wil, maar weet...je vergist je echt
Wahieb: slaap lekker
Lemia: oke dag
ik stond op en liep de slaapkamer in
ik ging weer ons bed in...langzamerhand kamen m'n tranen.....
ik kon ze niet meer in bedwang houden en....barste uit
naar een minuut of 30 gehuild te hebben viel ik huilend in slaap.

Volgende dag...........................

----------


## Zomaariemand001

hopelijk vinden jullie het wat  :Smilie: 
morgen ga ik insallah verder, nu moet ik gaan douche  :zozo:  

oke dikke koes....Zomaar iemand

----------


## ahlamahlam

hey lieverd 
het is een heeeeeeeeeel mooi stukje, 
wil jij nog aub verder schrijven...

Groetjes
ahlam

----------


## lieverd

WAAROM MORGEN  :aanwal:  ....WIJ WILLEN NU!!!

----------


## *magrib_girl*

heeeiii meid ga je snel weer vedre pleaseeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
ik hoop het wel want het is ene prachitg verhaal -xxx- moi

----------


## Zomaariemand001

De volgende dag werd ik vroeg wakker...
ik stapte de douche in douchste lekker..daarna trok ik een kleren aan
ik deed m'n haren in een staart en liep naar beneden me tante stond al in de keuken, malika sliep nog, soumaya had niet thuis geslapen en wahieb zag ik net de wc uitlopen...
IK liep naar hem toe..
Lemia: ehm wahieb kan ik je even spreken?
Wahieb: ik heb geen tyd
Lemia: hoe bedoel je je hebt geen tyd
Wahieb: ik heb geen tyd voor onzin
Lemia: oh ben ik nu onzin?
Wahieb zei nix terug en liep weg
Lemia: halloo!!!! praat ik tegen lucht ofzo???
Wahieb: lemia aub het is ochtend man
Lemia: ja dus..jij hebt kunnen slapen ik neit hoor
Wahieb: oja? hoe kan ik 1 oog dicht met de gedachtes dat er een andere aan mijn vrouw heeft gezeten??
Lemia: hallooo ik ben niet vreemd gegaan ofzo!!
Lemia: dat was voordat ik jou heb leren kennen!
Lemia: en trouwens je zusjes doen nog erger zelfs
Wahieb: we hebben het nu over jou en mij niet over me zusjes of broertjes of wat dan ook, war hund doen is hun zaak
Wahieb: ik had je nooit zo voorgesteld
Lemia: ja wat nu!! wil je scheiden ofzo, vind je me nu zehma vies ofzo
Wahieb: nee nee dat zeg ik niet maar het is even wennen, ik hou toch van je daar nie van.
ejoo hij houd gewoon, terwijl ik hem best slecht behandel
Wahieb :Maar lemia ik moet je nog wel wat vertellen, iets wat je misschien niet zo leuk zal vinden
Lemia: ja vertel maar

----------


## *magrib_girl*

heeeyyy meid
echt leuke verhaal maar je ebnt gemeen net als er iest spannends gebeurt stop je met schrijven ga je wel gauw verder
-xxx- moi

----------


## lieverd

SNEL SNEL.....NOG MEER!!!!!!!!!!1

----------


## Zomaariemand001

hihihihihi  :zozo: 
"Nee ik wou echt wel verder maar moest onverwachts weg  :frons: 
Ik ga misschien zo verder oke.... :grote grijns:

----------


## Beloved Person

Je moet zeker verdergaan!!!!
Je hebt echt mooie stukjes geschreven,toen ik wegwas!!!
Vind het echt een prachtig verhaal!!!
Kom nou op met dat vervolg
Veel schrijfplezier 
Dikke kus

----------


## rifegirl

wajauwwwwww echt een gevaarlijk verhaal man!
petje af!
ik heb het hele verhaal in een keer gelezen,
jammer dat het nog niet af is!
ga snel verder want ik wilw eten hoe het afloopt!! 
 :wohaa:

----------


## sanae_fatiha

gaaaaaaaaa verderrrr
ik ben verslaafd aan je verhaal 
please please please
ken je da gevoel 'verslaafd zijn' awel dat ben ik nu met jou verhaal



xxxxxxxxxxx sanae

----------


## rambo

> _Geplaatst door saidaatje_ 
> *Dat slaat nergens op. Dus een meisje wat een vriend heeft is volgens jou een slet. Als of jij nooit een vriendin hebt gehad.*


Je hebt helemaal gelijk Saida. Het is toch krankzinig om zo'n meisje gelijk een slet te noemen. ik vind dit beter dan hoe haar moeder het heeft aangepakt. Trouwen met iemand die ze niet eens (goed) kent.......!

----------


## Zomaariemand001

Wahieb: beloof je me dat je me laat uitpraten?
Lemia: ja tuurlijk, maar zo erg zal het tog niet zijn???
Wahieb: ik vrees van wel
Lemia: oke ik luister!
Wahieb: ik weet eigelijk niet zo goed hoe ik het moet zeggen, maar ik ben niet helermaal eerlijk tegen je geweest!
Wahieb: Ik wist al heel lang dat jij een relatie had met yassir, want mijn zusje malika was in die tijd en nu trouwens nog steeds helemaal gek op hem....maar hij had met jou
Wahieb: daarom was hij tog wel onbereikbaar voor haar, toen heeft ze mij om een gunst gevraagt, jou te verleiden.......
Lemia: wat???????
Wahieb: wacht alsjeblieft laat me uitpraten, kijk ik kon je niet verleiden, ik bedoel je bent m'n nichtje... ik kan je moeilijk gebruiken ofzo
Wahieb: dus malika en ik hadden besloten, dat ik met jou zou gaan trouwen zodat zij yassir kan krijgen voor der zelf
Lemia slikte even voordat ze iets wou zeggen.
Lemia: dus je bent nu gewoon met mij omdat je zusje mijn vriend moest hebben, dus je hebt me nu gewoon gebruikt...dus je ziet me helemaal niet als jou droom vrouw dus....dus.....dus je hebt me gewoon verdomme voor de lol gen**[email protected]!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Wahieb: neeeee , lemia dat is niet waar, kom op heej ik ga heus niet mijn tijdverdoen aan iemand waar ik nix om geef
Wahieb: ik geef wel degelijk om je en ik begin zelfs een beetje ocan je te houden
Lemia: hou op!!!!.......jij bent een vieze gore leugenaar
Lemia: jullie hebben mij geflased
Lemia: ik ben een verdomme speeltje voor jullie
Lemia barste uit in tranen....ze kon het niet helpen, maar dit was gewoon het toppunt van leugens,wraak maar vooral bedrog
Wahieb sloeg zijn arm om lemia heen...hij wou haar troosten
Lemia: NEE raak me niet aan...hoe kon je me dit aandoen wahieb? hoe kon je....hebben jullie dan echt zo'n hekel aan mij
Wahieb: kom op lemia alsjeblieft ik vertel je dit allemaal niet omdat ik je niet wil
Wahieb: dit vertel ik je omdat ik eerlijk tegen je wil zijn ik wil opnieuw met je beginnen
Lemia: ojaaa en jij denkt dat, dat gewoon zomaar ff 1 2 3 gaat?????
Wahieb: lieverd het spijt me wallah ik wil er alles aandoen om het goed te maken
Wahieb: ik ben verliefd op jou geworden en ik weet dat jij nu ook iets voor mij voelt
Wahieb: we hebben nu tog alles met elkaar gedeelt!
Lemia: je bedoelt dat je me hebt gen**kt!!!!!!
Wahieb: hou op met dat woord denk je dat ik je als een sl*t zie ofzo!!!
Lemia: wie weet ja!!!!
Wahieb: neee dat heb je helemaal mis, lemia ik wil met je verder gaan ik wil dat jij later insallah mij kinderen gaat baren...onze kinderen
Wahieb: ik dank allah (swt) elke seconden dat jij mij vrouw bent
Lemia:wat wil je eigelijk hier allemaal mee zeggen
Wahieb: eerlijkheid ik wil dat je me kunt vertrouwen
Lemia: dit kan ik je echt niet zomaar vergeven...wahieb het is voorliegen
Wahieb: ik weet het en ik heb er ongelooflijk veel spijt van, maar geef me een kans
Lemia keek met verdriet in der ogen...yassir was ze nu tog al kwijt en hij had haar eigelijk ook geflased..hij had contact met haar nicht malika terwijl lemia een relatie met hem had....die hufter!
en wahieb is nu open tegen haar en oficieel haar man.....ze kan ook echt aan hem zien dat ie er spijt van heeft
Lemia: oh wahieb...weet je ik ben blij dat je eerlijk bent geweest
Ik omhelsde hem, ik voelde z'n hart sneller kloppen
hij pakte me bij me middel
Wahieb: hee kijk me eens even aan.
Ik keek hem diep in z'n groene ogen aan...........
Wahieb: ik beloof je dat we het samen redden en ik zal je alles geven wat je hartje begeert
Lemia: enige wat ik wil is eerlijkheid
Wahieb kuste me op m'n voorhoofd
Wahieb: zullen we jou en mijn verleden maar vergeten?
Lemia: dat lijkt me een goed idee
Lemia: maar met je zusje heb ik nog een appeltje te schillen!
Wahieb: ze is het niet waard lemia, laat haar alsjeblieft niet tussen ons komen
Lemia: nee nooit zal haar dat lukken
Lemia: heej wahieb 
Wahieb: ja schatje
Lemia: hou me alsjeblieft even vast
Wahieb pakte me stevig vast
Wahieb: ik laat je never nooit gaan
Lemia: dat is fijn om te horen

----------


## sanae_fatiha

ooooooooooooooh wat mooi!! bestond het maar echt!!!



Is er een vervolg of was het de einde?? (ik hoop dat er nog een vervolg is!!!)











xxxxxxx

----------


## Zomaariemand001

nee nog lang geen einde  :stout:

----------


## ogt muslima

:boogie:  ewa ga door het wordt spannend


goeie echt!!!!!!!!

----------


## n.kleintje

:Smilie:   :melig:  ewjoooo wat een te gek verhaal ik ben er aan verzot joh
ga door aub het is te gek

----------


## Zomaariemand001

In de middag ging wahieb met ze vrienden naar tanger hij zou pas savonds heel laat terug komen....
Zelf besloot ik de stad in te gaan.....alleen
Ik keek in me kleren kast, pffff wat moest ik in godsnaam aan
Ik voelde me goed en dat wou ik ook graag uistralen  :grote grijns: 
Ik pakte een gele mouwloze jurkje dat tot me ietsie boven me enkel was......lekker opvallende kleur
trok me bruine teenslippertjes aan, me haar deed ik in een knotje met een gele bloem helastiek....
ik werpte snel een blik in de spiegel en liep naar beneden...
Me tante: eeej lemia wat ga je doen lieverd?
Lemia: gelti, ik ga even de stad in als het niet erg vind
Me tante: nee ben je mal, tuurlijk vind ik het niet erg....ga maar lekker plezier maken
Ze gaf me een kus en bracht me naar de deur
Eigelijk vroeg ik me wel af waar malika was, maar ik wou er liever maar niet over beginnen het was namelijk een gevoelig onderwerp geworden hier in huis.
Ik pakte de taxi naar de stad.
Eigelijk moet je hier in marokko nooit alleen rondhangen in de stad je word van alle kanten lastig gevallen, maar ja ik wou ff alleen zijn.
alleen dat werd verstoort.....
ik voelde een hand op me schouder, toen ik om keek was het yassir
Ik schrok me rot.

Lemia: wat moet je hier?
Yassir: wij waren vorige keer nog niet uitgesproken;
Lemia: ooh nee??, nou volgens mij wel hoor en wil je nu optyfes voordat ik zo ga gillen dat je me lastig valt!
Yassir: kom op ej lemia laten we het even uitpraten en dan laat ik je met rust
Lemia: maar dat wil ik niet heel simpel!!!
Lemia: ik heb nix meer te zeggen tegen jou
Yassir: geeef mij dan een kans om mijn zegje te doen
Lemia: waarom zou ik???
Yassir: omdat we misschien een 3 jarige relatie op het spel zetten
Lemia: relatie??? wat is dat voor een woord ken ik niet
Yassir: eej lemia alsjeblieft?
Ik twijfelde of ik wel behoefte had om naar hem te luisteren
Maar ach misschien kon het ook wel geen kwaad.
lemia: oke is goed 
Yassir: dank je wel

we liepen naar een rustig cafeetje en gingen er binnen zitten
Toen begon hij met z'n verhaal.............
Yassir: lemia luister, ik weet dat ik het nu helemaal heb verpest tussen ons maar ik hou nog van je en ben echt gek op je geef me die kans!
ik bleef hem aanstaren met een dodelijke blik
naar paar minuten gezwijgt te hebben....
Lemia: was dat het?
Yassir: ja eigelijk wel ja
Lemia: ja?  :schrik:  whuahahahahahhaahahhahahahahaa
Lemia: ons??er is geen ons meer yassir, ons is verledentijd
Yassir: je lacht me uit, dus je neemt me neit serieus?
Lemia: oohjawel hoor alleen je bent echt grappig met je ons hahahahaa
Yassir: waarom doe je zo hard!
Lemia; hard wie doet hier nou hard.... wie heeft mij hard bedrogen??
Yassir: kijk ik heb nooit iets verkeerds gedaan met malika
Lemia: dat je alleen al met haar praatte was al verkeerd genoeg
Yassir: hoe dan?....jij praat tog ook weleens tegen andere jongens
Lemia: ik heb nooit iets voor jou verzwegen
Lemia: je wist alles over me
Lemia: maar jij!!....geen woorden voor... wie weet hoeveel andere meiden je ook nog had
Yassir: eeeej wacht eens even wil je nu soms zeggen dat ik je playde?
Lemia: wat ik zeg of denk doet er nu niet meer toe oke!
lemia: ik ben nu getrouwd en ben gelukkig.....en jij.....jij mag mijn afgelikte nicht hebben.......
Yassir: ik wil jou!!!
Lemia: daar kom je dan heel laat mee yassir...jij hebt je kans gehad!  :vingers:  sorry



Word vervolgt  :stout:

----------


## ahlamahlam

heyyyyyy kanjer,

ssssssssooooooo wat een een prachtig vervolg weer!!het is gewoon te gek, vooral de laatste stukje, goed van lemia!
praatjes vullen geen gaatjes...

maar ga zo snel mogelijk verder met je verhaal...

Groetjes
ahlam

----------


## sanae_fatiha

ik ben heeeeel blij dat het nog steeds niet de einde is verzin maar heel goed !!

ga maar snel verder

 :nijn:  
 :nijn:  

groetjes aan iedereen

xxxxx sanae

----------


## Hansje

Sorry meid werd gisteren van internet gegooit en kwam er niet meer in.
Je verhaal wordt steeds mooier  :melig2:  

xxxAisha

----------


## Zomaariemand001

hahaha oke dan.........tof dat jullie m'n verhaal nog leuk vinden
Ik ga dadelijk weer verder met ene vervolgje  :Smilie:  





Ciao,
Zomaar iemand  :boogie:

----------


## Zomaariemand001

Ik merkte dat yassir probeerde z'n woedde in te houden
Het kon me nix schelen.....yassir was verledentijd voor mij!
Yassir: dus met andere woorden je dist me nu gewoon?
Lemia: het is geen kwestie van dissen ofzo, maar gewoon wat gebeurd is gebeurd en het terug draaien is onmogelijk :Smilie: 
Yassir:Hou je nog van me?
Lemia: hahaha jij durft wel he?
yassir: geef antwoord op m'n vraag
Lemia: nee ik hou niet meer van je
Yassir: hahaha je liegt! ik zie het aan je

Hij had gelijk ik loog ook, tuurlijk hield ik nog van hem,mar ik wou niet dat hij het te weten zou komen.
Hij was verledentijd voor mij, hij had me bedrogen en de hele tijd voorgelogen dat was genoeg voor mij om er een punt achter te zetten.


Hee mensen ik moet ff weg schrijf later wel weer verder

----------


## rifegirl

Assalaam Aleikum!!!
Wajauw meid, je hebt talent!!!
Ga doooooooor!!!!!
Ik wil weten hoe het afloopt!!
baslama!!

 :party:

----------


## Hansje

Verstandige meid die Lemia. Schrijf je snel verder?  :duim:  

xxxAisha

Ps 'k heb vanavond weer op m'n lievertje gepast. He's zo cute....
Hij was de halve avond wakker, slecht voor m'n huiswerk maar sooo gesjellig...

----------


## n.kleintje

:wohaa:  ewjoo jij hebt echt talent zeg elke dag wacht ik op het vervolg van je verhaal het is zo een mooi stuk !!! en spannend heb je welleens aan een schrijf carriere gedacht je zou het ver kunnen schoppen ik ben in ieder geval een trouwe van van je ga je gauw verder xxxxxxxxx  :knipoog:

----------


## ZOUHAIR27

IZAN IZAN DAT IS WAT JE KAN KRIJGEN

----------


## tamschoent9

heeeeeeeeey schatje ga snel verder met dit verhaal, het is gewoon bangelijk 

en jij ZOHAIR heb je niets beter te doen dan mensen lastig te vallen  :zweep:

----------


## sanae_fatiha

ja ga gauw verder met je verhaal is echt een leuke verhaaltje

----------


## n.kleintje

:jumping:   :jumping:  zouhair je bent een triest geval meer kan ik er niet van zeggen i rest my case you bitch  :nerd:

----------


## ZOUHAIR27

Doei Menneke  :Smilie:  [mod]

----------


## tamschoent9

he zouhair let op u woorden a monkey!!!

wat denk jij wel, dat je hier moet veralgemenen over allochtonen
vuile kutmens, u moeder haar grootste fout was u op de wereld zetten a zielepoot

 :vingers:

----------


## Hansje

Hey meid, niets aan trekken van die freak h?

Zouhair: je bent echt zielig, je hebt zo'n saai leven dat je niet eens een mooi verhaal kan waarderen. En zo'n oude pc dat je alleen maar met hoofdletters kunt typen. 

Get a live! 

Oordeel niet, want met hetzelfde oordeel dat je over je naasten oordeelt zal Allah jou veroordelen. 

Aisha

----------


## ahlamahlam

Zohair!!!! dit is een reactie op jouw domme reacties hier op dit forum!

Volgens mij, heb jij geen sociaal leven, en dat jij, jouw frustraties hier afreageert op het net, want ja... die kan geen woord terug zeggen he en jou terug tengronde doorboren, dit is het enige medium die jou nog een beetje voldoening geeft tot leven...Triest...nooit gedacht aan hulp bij een therapeut of een psychiater? kan van pas komen hoor...

Er is bij geen enkele reactie van jou iets nuttigs uit jouw mond gekomen, die beter dicht moest, want jouw gelul kunnen we hier echt missen als kiespijn !!

Ga iets doen aan jouw denkbeeld en het interpreteren van sommige zakens...want dat kan echt tot een ziekte leiden!

Nooit geen respect van jouw ouders meegekregen, of d8 ze we beginnen daar niet aan want jij bent gewoon een ongeluk in deze samenleving, en hebben ze zich daarbij neergelegd?

En aub schets jouw manier van leven hier niet...want daaraan kan ik zien dat jij echt zielig bent!Allah hi sang3awen wa koeli Amien! 

P.S aan alle nog gezonde mensen met wat een beetje verstand, trek jullie daar niets van aan en NEGEREN!

Groetjes 
ahlam

----------


## magrebiaa

HEY zomaariemand, het is echt een heel goed verhaal!!!

schrijf snel weer een vervolg.

mohiem schrijf snel weer een vervolg ...


greetz!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Zomaariemand001

Heee mensen nix van aan trekken die zouhair 
1 woord zal ik aan hem vuil maken LEVENLOOS  :Smilie: 

Ewa mensen hahaha hebben jullie me beetje gemist ik jullie namelijk wel hoor ik ga insallah zo verder met een vervolg....heb er helemaal weer zin in  :boogie:  

Oh hansje wat schattig dat je op de kleine weer eens hebt gepast bof jij even, ik wil ook wel zo'n lief engeltje in me armen hebben .... als je weer eens een keer moet oppassen geef hem dan een klein lief kusje op ze wang van mij  :grote grijns:  oke



Nou mensen ik ga nu verder met een vervolg  :melig2:  

Dikke Kus Zomaar Iemand  :grote grijns:

----------


## *magrib_girl*

okeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeyyyyy dan ik hoop dat je nu bezig bent met je verhaal want ik wacht vol spannig op je verhaal
-XxXXxXX-

----------


## Zomaariemand001

Yassir bleef me vragend aanstaren
yassir: ewa ga je nog wat zeggen of hoe zit het nou
Lemia: ik heb nix meer te zeggen safi oke ik ben getrouwd hallo??? 
Yassir: ja dus?
Lemia: wat ja dus ben je gek ofzo...wil je me huwelijk verneuken ofzo?
Yassir: als dat moet ja!!!
Lemia: oooh dus het gaat jou niet erom dat ik gelukkig ben, als jij maar je zin krijgt!
Lemia: zo werkt de wereld niet hoor
Yassir: weet je nog dat ik je die ring had gegeven...betekend dat dan nix voor je?
Lemia: awilie yassir een ring is maar ijzer met een kleurtje dat toevallig goud word genoemt....die kan je zo terug krijgen hoor, het gaat mij om eerlijkheid vertrouwe niet om gladde praatjes.
Yassir: die ring hoef ik niet oke die heb ik je gegeven safi.....en hoezo praat je nu zo opeens???
Lemia luister we zijn uitgepraaat heel simpel, ik ga nu mij weg en jij de jouwe!
Voordat yassir wat kon zeggen werd hij onderbroken door ....dooor niemand anders dan malika.......
safi de bitch was er  :Smilie: 

Malika: oooh wat moet dit hier???
Malika: wat moet jij met mijn vriend???? en weet mijn broer dat zijn vrouwtje hier rondzwerft en jongens regelt?
Lemia: pardon????? hoe noem jij mij?
Malika: je hebt me wel gehoort
Lemia: oooh zielig kind je komt werkelijk aand8 te kort...oooh en wat je broer??? dat gaat je geen moer aan it's between me and wahieb!
Malika: hai hai zehma mensen doen dapper
Malika: heee yassir zeg haar even dat ze moet oprotten! want naar mij luistert ze toch niet
Yassir: eej malika ik was even in gesprek met haar als je het niet erg vind?
Lemia: hmmm ik ruik dat iemand op dit moment heel hard is gedist  :zozo:  
Malika: tsssssss waar slaat dit op
Lemia: op jij lelijke tering kop
Lemia: eej yassir was leuk oke maar genoeg bla ik ga ervandooor tot zziens yassir en dat hoopje ellende van jou daar!!!

Ik liep heel koeltjes weg...terwijl ik malika nog achter me hoorde schreeuwen en tetteren dat ik een kutwijf was en weet ik het allemaal.
ik was niet zo ver van hun en ik werd al wat misselijk...ik voelde me oook beetje dizzy......
Ik ging ff op een bankje zitten eventjes tot rust komen...
Ik had een neiging om tr kotsen...eeen neiging???? ejooo ik moest gewoon kotsen  :schok:  ....het was alsof al me organen naar boven kwamen
de hele stad keek me misselijk aan...
tot ik van de verte me naam hoorde...

----------


## Zomaariemand001

:grote grijns:

----------


## MzOuJDiA

AaAaaAhh Kw8 Op Je GeVoLg!!
KuSz  :grote grijns:

----------


## marocgirlll

hey meid schrijf verder je verhaal word steeds spannender!!

----------


## shema23

ejoo je moet echt verder gaan , ikke word echt gestoord  :schok:

----------


## tamschoent9

wajaaaaaaaaw ga verder, ik cripeer  :zweep:

----------


## miss_remix

hEY meid!! vet mooi verhaal k smeek je ga A.U.B veder k kan niet meer w8ten wollah k zit iedere dag te kijken of er al wat staat ma ga ma lkkr veder schrijven k w8 wel kuzz YASMIN  :kusgrijs:  ma wel snel he  :tranen:

----------


## Zomaariemand001

Lemia Lemia!!!!!!!!!!! ejooo wat is er aan die hand????
Ik keek om me heen maar ik zag nergens een bekende ....alles was zo wazig
Lemia kijk me aan ejooo wat is er ik ben het esma!!!!!!
Lemia: ooh esma ben jij het echt?
Esma: jaaa lieverd ik ben het.....
Lemia: ooh ik voel me niet zo goed.
Esma: jaa dat merk ik , yallah kom op sta op ik breng je naar huis.

Ik krabbelde overeind en liep onarmd met esma naar een taxi











ik schrijf strax verder ik moet nu ff weg mwaaah dikke kus  :Smilie:

----------


## Zomaariemand001

oke ik ben erweer :grote grijns: 
ik ga zo verder met het vervolgje
maar nu eerst even wat eten  :hihi: 

 :kusgrijs:  zomaar iemand

----------


## MzOuJDiA

iS GoeD
eNnE SmaKeLiJk EteN  :grote grijns:  !!

----------


## Zomaariemand001

oke ik ebn er nu echt heb net lekker gegeten 
marmita  :hihi:  krijg je extra hersen cellen van, zodat je goed kunt concentreren op het verhaal :knipoog:

----------


## Zomaariemand001

voor we het wisten waren we gelukkig thuis, ik voelde me absoluut niet goed.....het kotsen bleef maar doorgaan..
Esma was niet naar huis gegaan ze bleef bij me, me tante probeerde wahieb te bereiken...
Maar dat lukte niet
Toen belde ze me ouders op
Die kwamen gelijk met loubna en me broer waren niet meegekomen ( zeker naar strand ofzo.
Maar me ouders,tante en esma brachten me naar een kliniek.
Ik werd gelijk opgenomen

Dokter: dit ziet er niet goed uit we gaan haar gelijk onderzoeken, als jullie zou vriendelijk willen zijn om in de wachtkamer te wachten.
Me ouders,esma en me tante bleven in de wachtkamer achter...
Ik werd onderzocht, tijdens het onderzoek viel ik flauw.......
Verder weet ik niet meer wat ze met me hebben uitgespookt, toen ik wakker werd zag ik allemaal hoofden rond me bed.
Ik keek wat rond of ik bekenden zag...en ja ik herkende ze allemaal gelukkig, me tante,esma was er ook nog, me ouders ondertussen was loubna er en me broer en verrekt wahieb was er ook!

Me moeder: hee ze is wakker
wahieb ging op me bed zitten en pakte me hand vast, de rest van de familie ging even naar buiten, en lieten ons alleen in de kamer.
Wahieb omhelsde me: hee wil je me alsjeblieft nooit meer zo erg laten schrikken, schatje ik schrok me dood
Lemia: huh wat is er dan gebeurt?
Wahieb: dat vertel de dokter ons zo
Lemia: ooh oke, weet je ik voel me zo raar
Wahieb: ik hou van je 
en hij omhelsde me opnieuw
Lemia: ik ook van jou schatje
Lemia: waar is de rest van de familie?
Wahieb: ze willen ons effe alleen laten je weet toch
Lemia: aah wat lief van ze
Wahieb: esma heeft me verteld dat je heel tetouan hebt ondergekotst
Lemia: jaa erg he
Wahieb: lieverd je bent ziek geworden daarom.

Effe later kwam de dokter mijn kamer in
Dokter: aah je bent dus al wakker
Lemia: ja 
Wahieb: heeft u de uitslagen dokter?
Dokter: ja zeker, maar ik heb goed en slecht nieuws
Lemia: assellemma wat dan???
Dokter: het goeie nieuws, gefeliciteerd u bent zwanger
Lemia: WAT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Wahieb: er is toch niks met de baby?????
Dokter: nee nee de baby doet het goed :Smilie: 
Lemia: mmmmaaar maaa maar hoe kan dat??? ik zwanger
Dokter: de reden dat je hebt gekotst is: wegens de hormoon wisseling, maar er is nog iets je hebt op dit moment een te hoge bloeddruk, je stresst teveel en dat is absoluut niet goed voor jezelf en de baby

Wahieb deed z'n handen op m'n buik: schatje hier zit iets dat uit liefde is gewekt, ben je dan niet blij?
Lemia: ik moet er gewoon even aan wennen, het is zo raar....Ik en zwanger  :verward: 
dokter: ik laat jullie nu verder alleen, als het verder goed gaat kan je zo naar huis :Smilie: 
De dokter liep de kamer uit, toen kwam iedereen de kamer in.
Me moeder, vader, me tante, esma loubna en me broer.
Me tante: ewa wat zei de dokter?
Ik keek wahieb aan en knikte naar hem
Wahieb haalde z'n handen van me buik af en stond op: lemia is zwanger
Me moeder en me tante te gelijk: joejoejoejoejoejoejeojeojeojoe
jeojeojeojeojeojeojeojeojeojeojeojeojeojeojeojeoje ojeojeojeojeojeojeojeojeojeojeojeo onze kinderen krijgen een baby
ze omhelsde elkaar van blijdschap
Me vader zette een hand op wahieb's schouder: gefeliciteerd jonge
Loubna: whuahahaha lemia krijgt een baby wat leuk ik word tante  :grote grijns:  :grote grijns:  :grote grijns: 
Me broer: gefeliciteerd jongens
Esma: ooooh wat lief een klein poepie snoepie loepie soepie doemie moepie  :grote grijns:  :grote grijns:  ik ben gek op babys  :grote grijns:  :grote grijns:  :grote grijns: 

Me moeder: lieverd maar is je zwangerschap dan de reden dat je z ziek bent geworden?
Wahieb: ze heeft een te hoog bloeddruk
Esma: hoe zou dat toch komen  :zozo: 
Wahieb: maar het komt insallah goed, 

hij knipoogte naar me
Naar alle blije gezichten van de familie, betaalde wahieb het kliniek, en we gingen allemaal naar me tantes huis....
daar zat iedereen beneden thee te drinken en een beetje de zwangerschap ana het vieren....
Ik nam een warme bad.
Rond twaalf uur ging iedereen naar huis.....
ik liep naar boven, samen met wahieb
Wahieb: lieverd heb je niet zin in een lekkere massage?
Lemia: ooh jij die zomaar mij een massage aanbiedt??? daar zit wat achter  :knipoog: , vertel wat moet je
Wahieb: nee nee er zit echt nix achter ik wil je alleen verwennen met de baby
Lemia: aah dat is lief van je :Smilie: 
Ik werd die nacht heerlijk gemasseerd door wahieb...en daarna viel ik in slaap

Toen ik smorgen wakker werd sliep wahieb ook nog met z'n handen om me buik heen 
Om z'n kindje heen, ik vond het zoooo schattig 





oke mensen veel leesplezier  :grote grijns:  :grote grijns:  :grote grijns:

----------


## MzOuJDiA

AaAaahHh...Wat LieeFf  :grote grijns:  :Smilie: 
Kw8 Op je VolGeNde GeVoLg !!
 :grote grijns:  :grote grijns:

----------


## *magrib_girl*

yessssssssssss je hebt weer verder geschreven
okeey dan meid het is weer eens een prachtig vervolgje je moet gauw weer verder gaan okeey want ikke wacht 
-XxXXXXxxX-

----------


## Adriana1

Lekker hoor al die inteelt huwelijken bij jullie...

Adriana

----------


## Zomaariemand001

Ik maakte me los van hem en sprong gelijk onder de douche vandaan..na het douche stond ik in me ondergoed me buik te bekijken voor de spiegel...hmmm ik had nog geen buikje ofzo, maar wat wonderbaarlijk dat er in mij nu gewoon een klein wezentje tot een baby groeit 
Voor ik het wist voelde ik de zachte lippen van wahieb in me hals......
Wahieb: schatje ik hou van je
verluisterde wahieb in me oor.
ik daaide me naam hem om,
lemia: hee wahieb hoe lang zou ik nu eigelijk zwanger zijn? ik heb nog helemaal geen buik ofzo 
wahieb:zal wel een week zijn ofzo toch  :verward: 
Lemia: zou het vanaf ons huwelijksnacht zijn?
Wahieb: ja misschien wel ja, waarom eigelijk?
Lemia: ik had nooit gedacht dat ik zwanger zou raken zo snel, en wahieb ik zit nog op school??? hoe gaan we dat dan doen
Wahieb: lieverd daar hoef je je helemaal druk om te maken, wanneer je het kindje krijgt willen de oma's heus wel op hun klein kind passen
Lemia: haha dat weet ik ook wel maar wil ik dat wel?
Wahieb: hoezo???
Lemia: ik wil ons kind niet verwaaloze ik wil een goeie moeder zijn
Wahieb: dat zul je zeker zijn lieverd
Ik omhelsde wahieb
Lemia: ojaa trouwens nu ik zwanger ben he, hoe gaan we dat doen??
Lemia: gaan we eerder terug naar nederland ofzo?
Wahieb: ja ik denk het wel, daar moet je je even laten onderzoeken voor de zekerheid, gezondheid van de baby
Lemia: hmmm jaah  :grote grijns: 
Lemia: ewa ga jij maar onder de douche ik ga alvast ontbijt klaar maken
Wahieb: ik ga zeker douche, maar jij!! jij gaat nix doen, je moet rustig aandoen je hebt gehoort wat de dokter zei!!!
Lemia: jaaa dat weet ik ook wel maar wat wil je dan dat ik doe de hele dag op me luie reet zitten ofzo, dat is ook niet bepaald gezond ?
Wahieb: jaaa maar je gaat geen dingen doen heel simpel
Lemia: jaa baas  :puh:  
Wahieb: waaat daag je me uit 
Lemia: haha nee ik zou neit durven  :knipoog: 
Wahieb: ooh dan is het goed hahaha

Wahieb ging douche terwijl ik beneden wat zat bij te praten met me tante....
Maar ons gesprek werd al gauw verstoort door.................
niemand anders dan.......................

----------


## MzOuJDiA

So GeMeEn  :frons: :PWil eGt WeTe DoOr Wie ut GeSpreK WoRdt VerStoOrD
Kom PleaSe So SneL MoGelIjk Met Je VerVOlg HiHi
 :knipoog:  KuSz

----------


## miss_remix

:love:  [GLOW=royalblue]ewa meid leuke verhaal !!ga zo door xiez yasmin[/GLOW]  :love:   :love:

----------


## Zomaariemand001

:hihi:  ik ga zo verder  :hihi:

----------


## miss_remix

[GLOW=blue]ok dan k zal wachten xiez yasmin[/GLOW]  :jeweetog:   :jeweetog:   :maf2:   :gniffel:

----------


## nora m

vertel op komaan.jumping:  :jumping:   :jumping:  
 :tong uitsteken:   :tong uitsteken:   :tong uitsteken:

----------


## Zomaariemand001

MALIKA!!!!!!!!!

Mijn tante: ooh assalaam malika
malika: hoi mam

als blikken konden doden  :plet:  
malika keken me ongelooflijk haterig en vies aan
malika: ik heb gehoort dat je zwanger bent?
lemia: dat heb je dan goed gehoort
malika: als je maar niet denkt dat ik jou ga feliciteren, mijn broer kan beter krijgen dan zo een geit als jou...ooh en trouwens misschien is het kind niet een van mijn broer....
Lemia: hahaha malika ik ga me niet druk maken op die onzin die je uitkraamt je praat poep  :haha:  
malika: ojaaa stomme geit, door jou heb ik nu ruzie met yassir
lemia: goh dat is dan fuck up voor je  :duivels:  
mijn tante: dames kom op niet zo kinderachtig
malika: ziekwijf
lemia: hah moet je horen wie het zegt

terwijl ik ruzie stond te maken met malika kwam wahieb onverwachts de kamer binnen
wahieb: ewaaaaa wat is dit vooor bullshit, malika rot nou ff op oke....
malika: ooh doen we zo tegenwoordig?
wahieb: omdat jij het voor jezelf hebt verpruts hoef jij mijn huwelijk ook niet te verpesten....
wahieb: luister malika ik zeg het je 1 keer, laat lemia met rust, als je aan haar komt kom je aan mij begrepen???
lemia:  :duivels:  
malika: tazzzzz alsof ik tijd voor haar heb
malika liep weg, maar ze voelde zich ondertussen wel wreed gedist  :tong uitsteken:  

Die ochtend verliep hamdoelah verder goed...m'n ouders kwamen op bezoek
we zaten te bespreken hoe het nu verder zou gaan
wahieb: het lijkt me verstandig als lemia en ik volgende week al terug gaan naar nederland, ze heeft te hoge bloeddruk en zo...je weet maar nooit met de baby
mijn moeder: ewa wahieb haha je bent om nix bezorgt 
mijn tante: ewa jongeren van tegenwoordig  :knipoog: 
ik moest beetje bloze maar eigelijk was het heel normaal
loubna: ahahaha errug als je al zo snel terug gaat dan gepland, ejooo dan heb je wel verrotte vakantie
lemia: dat heb ik wel voor m'n kindje over
loubna raakte me buik aan: wouw ik word tante 
ik gaf me zusje een kus op der wang: en wanneer mag ik tante worden van jou kinderen
loubna verluisterend: sssst lemia niet zo hard, en ik heb niet eens een jongen laatstaan trouwen laatstaan kinderen 
lemia: hahaha gekkie

1week later...........................................

----------


## miss_remix

[GLOW=darkblue]heey meid!!vet mooi verhaal ga zo snel mogelijk veder want kan niet meer wachten xiez yasmin [/GLOW]  :boer:   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   :giechel:   :giechel:

----------


## Zomaariemand001

:haha:  thnx  :haha:

----------


## miss_remix

:rambo:  [GLOW=deeppink]heey meid!!youre welcome !!ga snel veder xiez yasmin[/GLOW]  :player:   :player:  



[GLOW=limegreen]k zie dat je online bent ben je al aan het veder schrijven ik hoor het nog wel xiezzzzzzzzz suc6[/GLOW]  :rambo:

----------


## Zomaariemand001

nee ik was niet aan het verder schrijven  :hihi: ...maare omdat jij het zo lief vraagt ga ik speciaal voor jou een vervolgje typen  :knipoog:  




groetjes zomaar iemand

----------


## miss_remix

[GLOW=deeppink]nou dankje wel zit al op je vervolg te wachten xiezzzzzz[/GLOW]  :tik:   :tik:   :tik:   :nijn:   :nijn:   :nijn:

----------


## Zomaariemand001

1 WEEK LATER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

we zouden over 2 daagjes terug gaan naar nederland.
ik had al een beetje een buikje  :wohaa:  
het stond best vrolijk hoor
me moeder,tante en loubna haddne me geholpen met het inpakken van wahieb en mijn spullen.
ik moest nog paar dingetjes halen in medina
dus ik ging gezellig met loubn en esma
wahieb bracht ons naar de medina en we spraken een tijd met hem af
esma: ik vind het toch best wel jammer dat je zo vroeg al terug gaat naar nederland hoor
loubna: jaa ik en dat strand gedoe altijd met ze drietjes ik mis het heel erg  :frons: 
lemia: ewaaa tijden veranderen he, ik heb het ook anders gewild
lemia: ooh en strand met ze drietjes word strand met ze viertjes volgende zomer
loubna: hahaha daar hou ik je aan 
lemia  :knipoog: 
ze hadden wel gelijk, maar ja ik had nu meer verantwoordlijkheden
m'n man en insallah strax me baby
ik zag paar leuke dingetjes die ik absoluut wou kopen in de medina.
naar paar uurtjes hebben gewinkeld hahaha liepen we de medina uit naar de parkeer plaats, daar zou wahieb ons opwachten.
terwijl we door de drukke menigte de medina uitprobeerde te lopen kruisde me ogen 2 donkere ogen...2 bekende donkere ogen
ik schrok ervan......het wat yassir!!!!!!
hij kwam onze kant op
lemia: shit shit!!!
esma: wat???
loubna keek om zich heen: wat????
lemia: yassir is hier
esma: waar hoe wanneer????
voordat ik op esma kon antwoorde stond ie recht voor me
yassir: halloo missed me?
lemia: neeee ga weg
yassir: zooo dat is niet zo netjes?
esma: hallooo hallooo!!!! wil jij ff maken dat je wegkomt
loubna: jaa scheer je weg
yassir: dat bepaal ik zelf wel  :Smilie: 
lemia: yassir luister, ik heb geen zin om hier te ruzien ik vraag het je heel normaal wil je weg gaan?
yassir: is het waar dat je zwanger bent?
lemia: hoe kom je aan eraan?
yassir: is het waar?
Loubna: jaaa het is waar dat me zus zwanger is so what!!!!
yassir keek loubna even aan vervolgens richte hij z'n blik weer op mij :blozen: oh dus je bent nu ook zwanger van die gozer
lemia: die gozer is mijn man ja
yassir: dus nu is het gewoon echt over tussen ons
esma: die baby is uit liefde gewekt  :hihi: 
yassir: is dat zo lemia?
lemia: hallooo ik ga hier niet mijn prive leven met jou bespreken, ik ben zwanger van m'n man klaar einde verhaal
lemia: yassir alsjeblieft laat ons los, ons is verledentijd ok...ik heb nu een nieuw leven en ben gelukkig
lemia: word het niet tijd dat jij het ook gaat doen
yassir keek me even diep en zwijgend aan.
yassir: je hebt gelijk!
loubna: hah herhaal die zin even nog een keer
lemia: ssst loubna bemoei je er even niet mee
loubna giechelde wat achter onze rug
yassir: ik zal je missen lemia, dit is dan onze defenetieve afscheid
lemia: hou je rustig en pas goed op jezelf doei
yassir: onthou, dat ik altijd van je zal houden
lemia,loubna en esma liepen weg
zachtjes verluisterde lemia in haar zelf: ik zal ook altijd van jou blijven houden.
hij mog het natuurlijk niet horen
toen we arriveren bij de parkeerplekken, stond wahieb al te wachten
wahieb: ewaa dames lekker gewinkeld 
esma: jaaaaaaaa
loubna: jaa alleen het stinkt er naar ezelpoep
lemia: sssst loubna beetje respect a gek
wahieb keek mee onderzoekend aan
wahieb: wat is er met jou???
lemia: nix hoor 
wahieb: een spook gezien ofzo
lemia: nee ben gewoon beetje moe
wahieb raakte me buik aan
wahieb: llieverd je moet wel nu voor twee eten  :knipoog: 
lemia: haha ik weet het , soms vergeet ik dat ook
we stapte allemala in en reden weer naar huis

----------


## MzOuJDiA

YoU GO GirL !!

----------


## missnadoria

wanneer komt eindelijk de vervolge laat het alsjeblief snel komen oke snelllllllllllllll!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!mensen w8888888888888888.........................

----------


## sanae_fatiha

ja zomaariemand het is al een tijdje dat je niet meer hebt geschreven 
ga ja alsjeblieeeeft zo snel mogelijk verder gaan  :Wink: 


xxx sanae

 :nijn:

----------


## Zomaariemand001

:lekpuh:  ik ga weer verder

----------


## Zomaariemand001

thuis aangekomen, hielp iedereen me verder met het inpakken van de spullen.
de dag versliep drukjes maar wel snel.
De volgende dag, we stonden allebei tegelijk op.
Wahieb en ik gingen eerst ontbijten daarna gelijk naar mijn ouders.
We gingen afscheid van iedereen nemen.....
ik had het er best moeilijk mee wahieb zag het ook aan m'n gezicht uitdrukking
iedereen zat in de sallon behalve me moeder die was in de keuken thee aan het maken.
ik stond op en ging me moeder achterna
ik omhelsde haar in de keuken.
Mama ik ga je zooo missen :traan1: 
moeder: lieverd wij komen over 2 weekjes ook die kant op
lemia: ja maar toch het is nu anders
moeder: ja zeker maar het komt wel goed insallah
lemia: insallah  :Smilie: 
loubna kwam even later ook de keuken ingeloopt
ze voelde aan me buik.
loubna: ewa hoe gaat het met me kleine neefje.
lemia: neefje? hoe weet je dat zo zeker.
loubna: ik weet gewoon zeker dat het een jongetje wordt
lemia: haha nou het gaat goed met de baby
loubna, keek me stralend aan.
ik vermoedde al wat maar wou er nix over zeggen waar onze moeder bij was.
ik pakte loubna bij der arm en sleurde haar mee de gang op
loubna: wow! rustig maar wat???
lemia: hahaha ik ruik iets wat verdacht veel op verliefdheid lijkt  :vreemd:  
loubna: wie?? IK  :melig2:  
lemia: jaaaaa vertel op
loubna keek me verlegen aan.
loubna: hey lem. tegen niemand zeggen he!
lemia: tuurlijk nie gek, ewa vertel vertel
loubna: ik heb sinds 5 daagjes een vriend.
lemia: en dat hoor ik nu pas?
loubna: ja hallooooo ik zag je toch nooit!
lemia: oke oke doet er niet toe hihi vertel vertel ik wil alles weten
Moeder: Ewaaa wat doen jullie daar sneaky op de gang?
Lemia: nix mam haha
lemia: kom kom loubna wij gaan even naar boven.
Loubna: sjooo denk je dat ik je alle details ga vertellen?
lemia: ja is je geraden, weetje ik ben nu zwanger dus zulke details kan ik goed gebruiken  :melig2:  is goed voor de hormonen en dat stimuleert de baby
Loubna: jaja hou maar op met die blabla
loubna: maar goed ik vertel je wel alles, misschien kan je me nog tips geven.
lemia: eerst vertellen dan zien we wel verder  :knipoog: 
we liepen naar boven en ging in loubna's kamer zitten.
Voordat ze al over haar nieuwe vriend begon ik had er geen vertrouwe in, omdat ze nog onwetend was over jongens en onschuldigheid uitstraalde, daar maken die smichten gebruik van!
maar ik liet haar, haar verhaal vertellen.
loubna: nou kijk ik was naar strand gegaan met essie, en kwam hem3 dagen achter elkaar tegen op marina, en toen kwam hij me uit eindelijk aanspreken.
loubna: het klikte gelijk naar vierde dag geklets te hebben gaan we nu een beetje met elkaar.
lemia: hoezo heeft ie je gevraagt?
loubna keek me geirriteerd aan.
loubna: tuurlijk niet we leven niet meer in de jaar NUL, sukkel hahaha elkaar verkering vragen is allang uit!
lemia: ooh hahha ja sorry ik loop beetje achter sinds me huwelijk  :vreemd:  
loubna: ja merk ik  :moe:  
lemia: maar goed ga verder met je verhaal.
loubna:nou we spreken ook in de stad af enzo echt leuke gozer ik ben helemaal hotel botel
hij heet mounir hij is 19 en woont in asmterdam
lemia: loubna hij is even oud als mij?
loubna: ja so???
lemia: nee ik zeg het alleen  :verward:  
lemia: hebben jullie al gezoent???
loubna: ahaha dat vraag je toch niet?
lemia: kom op ik ben je zus!
loubna: haha nee nog niet alleen kus op de mond
lemia: goed zo wacht er echt zolang mee, niet zomaar zoenen oke lieverd.
lemia: je moet voorzichtig doen met die gozers he, nix en niemand is tegenwoordig meer te vertrouwen.
loubna: haha jaaa tuurlijk
loubna: ojaa hij heeft een auto he!
loubna: een golf 4, hij laat me helemaal niet laat in de stad nog taxi pakken he.
loubna: hij bracht me gister helemaal tot de straat
lemia:  :wow:  
loubna: waarom kijk je zo eng?
lemia: ben je gek ofzo??, je gaat toch nietb bij hem instappen ejooo
loubna: wat hij is te vertrouwen, en wat zeur jij je stapte ook altijd bij yassir in.
lemia: yassir had ik 3 jaar mee, het heeft 8 maanden geduurt voordat ik bij hem begon in te stappen!
lemia: jij kent die jongen net 1 week ofzo en ga je nu al instappen,
loubna: hij doet heus nix hoor!
lemia: niet zo naif loubna, ik MEEN HET!!!
loubna: jaja safi hou op met je preek!
lemia: je bent me zusje wil je alleen beschermen :frons: 
loubna: ja dat hoef nu nie meer ben een grote meid hoor!
lemia, gaf loubna een kus op der wang
loubna glimlachte en keek naar lemia's buik.
loubna: hee je moet je niet zo druk maken op nix, je weet wat de dokter zei!
lemia: ach die marokkaanse dokters  :knipoog: 
loubna: ik meen het
lemia: haha ja ja zussie  :maf:  
we liepen hand in hand weer naar beneden en gingen richting te sallon
Wahieb: ewaaa waar waren jullie verstopt?
lemia: haha loubna liet me effe een nieuwe jurk zien!
Moeder: ooh  :vreemd:  
lemia:  :knipoog: 
lemia moet ik drinken voor jullie gaan halen bij soussie?
wahieb: nee ik ga wel rust jij maar uit.
lemia: nee maar ik wil gaan ff frissenlucht.
wahieb: nee ik ga wel.
voordat ik ook maar iets kon zeggen liep hij al weg.

----------


## marocgirlll

hey meid het was weer top ga je gauw weer verder
beslama 
marocgirlllll

----------


## missnadoria

hey meidga gauw snel verder oke..................................!!!!!!!!!!!!! !!!!!!!!beslameeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee

----------


## taza chica

[FONT=times new roman]hey meid!

heb je verhaal in een keer achterelkaar gelezen. kon niet stoppen!!! je moet echt doorgaan en hoop snel het volgende stuk te lezen kan niet wachttennnn!!!!!!!!! :lol:  
He girl, you got talent!!!!  :duim:  

dikke kus tazaouia [/FONT]

----------


## Beloved Person

Hey,meid hoe komt het dat je niet meer schrijft? Ik hoop dat je inshallah binnenkort verdergaat!!! Dikke kus en succes nog!!!
Fijne Ramadan toegewenst!!!
 :blauwe kus:   :blauwe kus:   :blauwe kus:

----------


## SaMmIeJ

[GLOW=deeppink]ejz..  :strik:  t0en ik hier vo0r de eerste keer kwam om verhalen te lezen..was dit mijn eerste!!! vind het so0 een mo0i verhaal..en k0m elke dag trg om te kijekn 0f ernog wat bij is geschreven..ma niet dus..ho0p dat je snel weer verder gaatwant kkan niet w8en!!!  :romance:  d0ei d0ei kus sammiej[/GLOW]

----------


## miss_remix

:lekpuh:  heey meid 
leuk verhaal ga zo snel mogelijk veder 
kuzzzzies yasmin

----------


## Zomaariemand001

:duim:  heey  :ole:  

ik heb het laatste tijd erg druk met school enzo dus vandaar dat ik niet zo vaak verder schrijf
ik ga nu verder met een vervolg, kijken of ik er weer iets moois van kan maken

veel lees plezier strax

Beslemma!



ps. nog ramadan mabrouk allemaal!!!

----------


## miss_remix

heey
ga maar zo snel mogelijk veder met je verhaal
en jij ook nog een mabrouk ramadan xiezz yasmin  :zwaai:   :zwaai:

----------


## Zomaariemand001

Naar een minut of 5 kwam wahieb alweer terug met drinken.
Terwijl ik wat bijkletste met de andere haalde me moeder het dienblad!
ik maakte me wel erg zorgen over loubna, als ze maar geen gekke dingen met die mounir doet!
ze zag er zo onschuldig uit, en daar maken veel jongens misbruik van en wie weet is mounir 1 van die jongens!
ik zuchte diep, wahieb keek me vragend aan.
wahieb: ?
lemia: wat is er  :Smilie: 
wahieb: waar dacht je aan?
lemia: ach die lange reis die we nog moeten afleggen na nederland
wahieb: ik zei toch dat je met vliegtuig terug moest maar jij wou niet
lemia:nee is niet nodig
Het werd al laat we besloten terug naar huis te gaan.
thuis keken we nog rond en checkte alles na of we nix hadden vergeten.
we zouden om 5 uur sochtends vertrekken, zodat we de boot vroeg konden pakken.

me ouders,broer en zusje waren mee gekomen 
om half 4 in de ochtend namen we afscheid van iedereen.
ik zat er een potje te janken met me moeder en tante loubna vond dat we ons aanstelde en wahieb lachte ons uit!
ik miste hun nu al
wahieb: we ziens ze gewoon over 2 weken terug in nederland!
lemia: snik snik jaah maar ik mis ze nu al zoo  :huil: 
wahieb sloeg een arm om me heen terwijl die me stiekem uitlachte
wahieb:  :hihi:  safi schatje huil nu maar niet is niet goed voor de baby
ik veegte me tranen uit m'n gezicht,
lemia: snik.....jaa je hebt gelijk wahieb zie je ik ben nu al geen goeie moeder  :huil: 
het werd me even te veel ik barste uit in tranen
wahieb schrok er nu wel even van 
lemia's moeder: haar hormonen slaan op hol kan ze ook nix aandoen 
wahieb: oooh op die manier  :verward: 
wahieb probeerde me te troosten
lemia's vader: ewa ewaa het is hier geen jank wedstrijd yallah kom op jullie moeten zo weg!!
wahieb: dat is helemaal waar ja we moeten zo weg a lemia!
lemia probeerde nu haar tranen in bedwang te houden
ze omhelsde nog 1 keer iedereen en liep weg met wahieb.
ik had alleen geen afscheid van soumaya en malika genomen
maar ja hun afscheid hoefde ik ook niet :Smilie: 
terwijl wij op weg waren naar sebta om te boot te pakken bleven de andere achter in tetouan....

lemia's moeder: heey waar zijn soumaya en malika eigelijk
de moeder van wahieb keek droevig naar de grond en zei: die zijn er niet 
lemia's moeder keek spijtig naar haar zus: ewa fatima dat is de jeugd van tegenwoordig.
( fatima zo heet de moeder van wahieb)
fatima: nee saida het is gewoon niet goed te praten!...jou dochter loubna is ook niet zo laat nog op straat...ik kan me dohcters gewoon niet meer aan eerlijk is eerlijk  :frons: 
(saida zo heet de moeder van lemia)
saida: ewa fatima sbar 
saida gaf haar zus fatima een kus op der voorhoofd!
loubna: mama gaan we naar huis? ik wil nog gaan slapen 
saida:ja dochter je hebt gelijk  :Smilie: 
fatima: kom jullie blijven hier logeren!
loubna: nee tante me strand spullen liggen thuis ik wil namelijk smiddags naar strand 
fatima: haha nichtje van me strand yek ewa je kan ook smorgen als je wakker word je spullen halen
saida: nee fatima, loubna heeft gelijk ander keer insallah
fatima: oke wat jullie willen.
saida: yallah kom jij met ons mee
fatima: dat kan ook  :knipoog: 
ze gingen met ze alle naar huis en daar sliepen ze met ze alle.
........................
Smiddags rond 12 uur.........(vanaf nu is de ik-vorm loubna zusje lemia)

----------


## miss_remix

ewa meid 
ik was net van plan om 
een film te gaan kijken (Bruce Almighty)
ma ik zie dat je wat hebt geschreven dus d8 k maar 
laat ik maar gaan lezen 
oja we door schrijven zodat ik meer kan lezen  :tong uitsteken:  doe maar een heel groot stukje ok doei 
safi nog een hele fijne ramadan doei xiez yasmin

----------


## Zomaariemand001

:Iluvu:  jij ook een hele fijne,leuke,toffe,gezellige maar vooral vreedzame ramadan toegewenst

----------


## taza chica

hey meid  :Wink:  

ga vooral door met je verhaal en een fijne en vooral gezegende Ramadan toegewenst!!!! 

dikke kus tazaouia  :tong uitsteken:

----------


## miss_remix

:student:   :student:  heeeeeeey
iedereen een hele fijne ramadan +suikerfeest 
toegewenst!!veel suc6 mensen(K)(K)(K)

----------


## missnadoria

hoi hoi
ik wens iedereen een fijne ramadan en suiker feest. ik hoop dat je snel verder schrijfffffffffffffff het is zoooooo een leuk verhaal. hey meid schrijf snelllllll een vervolge..................xxxxxxxxxxxxxxjes missnadoriaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa

----------


## Zomaariemand001

loubna.......
ik trok een roze strand jurkje aan met spaghetti bandjes deed me haar los en liep naar beneden.
Mo wil je me naar strand brengen?
mo: haha je maakt ene grapje?
loubna: zie ik er uit alsof ik grapje maak dan?
mo: kan me nix schelen ik ga zo weg met me vrienden en neem pa's auto mee heb jij even pech  :haha:  
loubna: wat bedoel je daarmee?
mo: ik breng je NIET!
loubna: dan NIET ik bel esma wel op 
loubna liep pissig weg en belde i.p.v loubna op mounir.
mounir: ja?
loubna: hej met mij
mounir: eej schatje 
loubna: haha hee
mounir: moest jij niet allang op marina zijn?
loubna: ja sorry ik heb geen vervoer....
mounir: safi ik begrijp het ik kom je meteen ophalen
loubna: je bent een schat
mounir: ik zie je bij de teleboutiek ana de eind van jullie straat oke
loubna: is goed
.................................................. ............
ik ging naar boven en deed wat mascara op lipbalsem en ging weer naar beneden.
mo: en komt emsa je ophalen?
loubna: hoor ik een lama schijten?  :Smilie:  
mo: haha ik hoop het wel voor je anders zit je vandaag lekker hele dag thuis
loubna: waar ga jij eigelijk heen?
mo: naar tanger
loubna: haha nerd
mo pakte de auto sleutels en ging weg...
yes hamdoelah hij gaat naar tanger weer 1 zorg minder!
ik pakte me strandtas en ging ook de deur uit

saida: loubna waar ga je heen dochter?
loubna: naar strand toch mama
saida: alleen???
loubnna: nee nee esma en de meisjes wachten me buiten op 
saida: oke schat veel plezier
loubna: daag  :Smilie: 

ik liep richting de teleboutiek opeens hoorde ik getoeter
ik keek om en zag mounir in z'n golf zitten.
ik liep naar hem toe en stapte in.
voordat we verder reden.....
mounir: ewaa waar blijft m'n kus?
ik keek verlegen naar me slippertjes....
mounir: haha ewa als je niet wilt doe ik het wel
hij trok m'n kin zijn kant op en kuste me op me mond.
toen reed hij naar marina....
terwijl we uitstapte bekeek hij me.....
mounir: wat ziet m'n schatje er weer eens prachtig uit
loubna: dank je  :tong uitsteken:  
we liepen hand in hand het strand op...
in de verte hoorde ik esma al helemaal stuk gaan van het lachen.
ik keek mounir aan
mounir: ja esma is er al haha en me vriend ook je weet tog  :knipoog: 
loubna: ik begrijp het ja
ik gingen gezellig bij hun zitten
esma vloog me om de nek en gaf me 4 kussen....
esma: sjooow jij ebnt lekker  :tik:  
loubna: hahaha jij ook
ik gaf de vriend van mounir gewoon een hand.
mounir: ewaa trek je jurkje uit ?
loubna: haha nee iki w8 nog wel even.
mounir: je wilt hem nie uit doen yek
voordat ik ook maar kon antwoorden tilde hij me op en rende met me het water in
ik kwam er helemaal zeik nat uit
ik keek mounir beetje vervelend aan
loubna: moest dat nou
mounir: haha nu moet je hem wel uittrekken om te drogen
ik trok me jurkje uit en legde hem boven op de paracol
toen ging ik liggen op me handoek in m'n roze bikini
iedereen me keek me gapend aan.
mounir: kijk op dit ben ik nou gevallen jongens...is ze prachtig of prachitg.
esma moest lachen
loubna: mounir ga zitten en sssst je brengt me in verlegenheid.
mounir: nergens voor nodig schatje
hij ging naast me liggen en speelde met me haren.........
ik voelde me zoooo fijn bij hem  :love2:  
.................................................. ...................

----------


## miss_remix

heey meid
ga zo snel mogelijk veder met je verhaal 
het s echt een prachtverhaal
thallah

----------


## sanae_fatiha

hey leuke vervolg houden zo !!

xxx sanae

 :nijn:   :nijn: 
 :nijn:

----------


## Zomaariemand001

half 4...........
ik stond op van me plek en trok me inmiddel opgedroogde jurk aan.
mounir keek me vragend aan
loubna: jaa we moeten gaan 
mounir: hoezo?
loubna: nou ik moet zo douche omkleden voor vanavond.
mounir: ojaa optutten voor mij
loubna: wat wil je dan dat ik naar zoutig water ruik  :puh:  
mounir: hmm maak nie uit hoe je ruikt...je bent lekker
loubna: hahahaha kom nou maar
loubna: esma? ga je nog nie mee?
esma: uuh nee ik blijf nog hier met tarik...we zien jullie vanavond wel
loubna: jaaa maar essie je moet me wel ophalen vanavond anders kom ik het huis nie uit!
esma:  :knipoog: 
mounir pakte m'n strand tas en liep alsvast het zand af
lterwijl ik effe wat besprak met esma
loubna:safi chill tot vanavond
ik gaf essie een kus en tarik een hand.

loubna: eeeeeej mounir w8 effe dan
mounir: haha rennen meid!
aangekomen bij de auto bleef hij stil staan.....en bekeek me weer
loubna: hah gaan we nog instappen?
mounir liep naar me toe en greep me met bijde armen vast en drukte me tegen het auto portier aan...
hij boog zich tegenover me en kuste me op me lippen.....
ik maakte me los uit z'n handen en deed me armen om z'n nek.
voor ik het wist voelde ik zijn handen op me kont...
ik trok me terug en begon te giechelen.
mounir: wat is er?
loubna: nix maar we moeten gaan
ik stapte in en hij ook
hij scheurde weg met de auto........
hij bracht me tot begin van de straat en bleef staan tot ie me naar binnen zag gaan.
thuis aangekomen ging ik gelijk etuh :grote grijns:  :grote grijns:  :grote grijns: 
me moeder: sjoo rustig maar...er breekt heus geen hongernood ofzo
loubna: hah ik heb echt gewoon honger
na het eten schrok ik....toen ik zag dat het al 6 uur was
ejoooo esma zou 7 uur mij komen ophalen
ik moest nog douche enzo!!!!
snel sprong ik onder de douche na het douchen trok ik een spijkerrokje aan dat net boven me knie was en een mouwloos spijkerblousje 
me haar deed ik niet los ..... ik deed een zijscheiding en een strakke staart na achteren.
een beetje mascara en lipbalsem...
ik keek op de klok het was kwart over 7...
en jeps te bel ging....
ik rende na beneden...
deed de deur voor esma open
loubna: w8 nog me schoenen aan...
.ik deed zwarte puntsandaaltjes aan 
esma: hahaha schiet op gek
me moeder: loubna neem je sleutels mee wij gaan bij je tante logeren vanavond...en mo blijft in tanger logeren bij z'n vrienden.
loubna: ooh mam mag ik dan bij esma slapen?
me moeder keek esma vragen aan
esma: ja geltie mag dat  :grote grijns: 
me moeder lachte vriendelijk naar ons toen en knikte met een ja
loubna: hahha dank je wel mam ik kom vanavond wel me pyama halen enzo.
esma en ik liepen lachend overstraat buiten pakte we een taxi en we waren binnen no time in de stad.
loubna: en nu ik heb nergens met ze afgesproken?
esma: haha ik wel gewoon hier wachten te komen ze wel.
esma was net klaar met haar zin en tarik tikte al op der schouder...
tarik your late  :knipoog: 
esma: haha deze gek hier deed traag.
ik voelde een hand om me middel...toen ik om keek was het mounir.
mounir: laat mijn schatje met rust
esma: ewaa wat zijn de plannen voor vandaag?
tarik: wij gaan lekker met ze tweetjes weg
loubna: zijn wij nie welkom?
tarik: haha als was je welkom mounir heeft al andere plannetjes voor julie.
en hij knipoogte naar mounir.
ik keek mounir verrassend aan..loubna: ewa?
mounir: kom schatje wij gaan ook....
ik gaf snel esma een kus en daar splitsten de groepjes.
loubna: waar gaan we naartoe
mounir: naar me auto
loubna: en dan?
mounir: jaaaaaaaaah

----------


## Zomaariemand001

loubna: aah kom op zeg dan
mounir: neee dna is het nie meer leuk
hij legde z'n hand op m'n been...
ik voelde me hart sneller gaan kloppen.....
mounir: soo sexy rokje hoor.
loubna: haha ja haal je hand van me been af
mounir: waarom mag ik nie aan je zachte benen voelen.
loubna: hmmm nee dat mag nie
mounir: yek maar jij bent van mij tog en ik van jou
ik merkte dat hij het als grapje zag, maar ik voelde me er echt niet gemakkelijk bij...uit ongemak ging ik met me benen over elkaar zitten als zag dat er raar uit om je in de auto zat het kon me effe nix schelen.
mounir: merkte dat ik het nie leuk vond en haalde z'n hand van me been af....
we reden lang een luxe buurt...buiten de centrum..
loubna: waar gaan we ? zeg me
mounir: ssst vertrouw me nou maar.
naar een minut of 15 stopte we eindelijk
we waren voor een hele mooi gebouw gestopt
ik stapte uit en keek om me heen....het was een hotel  :verward: 
mounir lachte me toe
ik keek hem vragend aan...loubna: uuh wat moeten we in een hotel?
mounir: kom 
hij grijpte me hand vast en we liepen hotel in.....
mounir liet me hand los en liet me wachten 
hij liep naar de reseptie
mounir: ik had een kamer gereseveerd onder de naam mounir?
resepite: dat klopt kijk eens alstublieft u sleutel.
mounir: bedankt 
mounir liep naar me toe met ene sleutel in z'n hand
hij trok me mee en we stapte een lift in.
loubna: mounir ik weet niet of ik dit wel wil?
mounir: wat wil?
loubna: nou hotel kamer is niet iets wat ik in me gedachte had
mounir: wil je niet alleen met mij zijn?
loubna: jawel maar dit is een beetje te
mounir: je bent bang he
loubna: misschien!
mounir: nergens voor nodig je kan me tog vertrouwen.
me hart ging elke seconden nog harder kloppen
de lift stopte op de 8ste verdieping.
we liepen de lift uit en liepen de lange gang door de laatste kamer daar liepen we naar binnen.
de hotelkamer was prachtig maar tog het voeld enie goed.
mounir: deed de kamer deur dicht en keek tevreden rond.
mounir: het eten komt zo schatje
loubna: ooh gaan we hier eten.
mounir: ja leuk he romantisch ofnie.
loubna: ja
het idee dat we hier alleen zouden gaan eten stelde me weer gerust.
de kamer was helemaal vol met kaarsjes
het zag er mooi uit maar wel een gespannen sweer.
ik was dit niet gewend.

----------


## Zomaariemand001

de roomservice stond voor de kamer
mounir liep naar de deur en reed het karretje met eten naar binnen
hij gaf die man een fooi en deed nui de deur opslot.
loubna: hah waarom moet de duer opslot  :zozo:  
mounir: zodat niemand ons stoort
loubna: op die manier
mounir en ik aten wat
maar ik had absoluut geen trek door de spanning ik wist niet wat me zou overkomen.
mounir was zo serieus opeens en helemaal in z'n eigen wereldje
ik keek mounir doorzoekend aan 
mounir: is er iets
loubna: nee
mounir: oke dan
mounir boog zich over de tafel en kust me 
ik benatwoorde natuurlijk wel z'n kus
hij stond op en tilde me op
hij legde me voorzichtig op het grote luxe bed... en we gingen verder met zoenen....
het zoenen werd steeds heftiger.
hij begon steeds harder te hijgen  :wat?!:  
hij werd opgewonden en dat merkte ik...hij was opeens 10 x zo sterker dan normaal.
ik voelde z'n hand onder me blousje gaan naar m'n bh.
ik probeerde z'n hand tegen te houden maar het lukte niet...
hij kuste me in me nek inmiddels had hij me blousje half open gemaakt
loubna: Stop.....
mounir hield z'n hand weg onder m'n blousje?
maar we gingen verder met zoenen....
hij had zelf zijn truitje al uit
hij was zooo breedgebouwd
nu voelde ik z'n hand op me benen hij ging steeds hoger en hoger
ik probeerde zijn handen weg te halen daar maar hij was opeens zo sterk......
ik raakte er een beetje van in paniek......
verluisterend zei mounir: ben je weleens bang geweest?
ik schrok van z'n opmerking
mounir: nee he ik heb nooit angst in je ogen gezien....
mounir: schatje ik wil nu die angst in je ogen zien......
ik wou hem van me afduwen maar toen ik goed keek kwam ik er achter dat hij op me zat
ik kon geen kant meer op
ik zat muur vast
loubna: heej ga van me af je doet me pijn.
mounir: sorry kan niet schatje
mounir rukte me blousje nu helemaal kapot en me rokje had ie ook kapot geschuurt.
mounir: ik zie nog geen angst in je ogen moet ik verder gaan?
loubna: hou op mounir hou op je doet me pijn je maakt me bang laat me los ga van me af!!!!
mounir: haha eerst maak je me geil en dan wil je kappen...jij ben zeker de leukste thuis?
loubna: waar heb je het over...
mounir: ooh wat heb je lekkere tieten en een sexy bhtje aan en ejoo je navel is zo schattig
hij kuste me overal en likte me buik 
ik kreeg er helemaal kippenvel van...ik begon te huilen
loubna: aub hou op doe me dit nie aan

daar lag ik dan in me boxershort en bh met een jongen boven op me
ik was machteloos.
mounir: okee ik zie nu de angst in je ogen....maar ik wil je horen schreeuwen.
loubna: jij vieze smerige hufter ga van me af  :traan1: 
mounir moest helemaal lachen.
mounir: wat ben je mooi als je boos word
mounir: eigelijk kan ik nu alles met je doen, zal ik je bh uit trekken?...of nee je boxershort hahaha zal ik mijn boxershort uit doen
ik had geen stem meer over ik was verstijft ik kreeg geen woord meer uit me....
het kon me nix meer schelen.....

----------


## Mafkees

_Porno!_

----------


## Zomaariemand001

hoezo porno  :duizelig:  

zulke dingen gebeuren echt hoor!!!!!!

----------


## Waterval

_Ivm omstandigheden gesloten. U kunt ons weer bereiken na 1715..._

----------


## Mafkees

_Ey Zomaariemand. Zou je het verhaaltje beetje kunnen aanpassan dat die Loubna ook opgewonden is enzo. En aub meer details._

----------


## Zomaariemand001

:tranen:  
al3arbi loubna word verkracht don't you get that  :tranen:

----------


## Mafkees

> _Geplaatst door Zomaariemand001_ 
> * 
> al3arbi loubna word verkracht don't you get that *



_Ben ik het niet mee eens.
_




> ik benatwoorde natuurlijk wel z'n kus
> hij stond op en tilde me op
> hij legde me voorzichtig op het grote luxe bed... en we gingen verder met zoenen....
> het zoenen werd steeds heftiger.



_Ze maakt het er zelf naar._

----------


## miss_remix

Ze maakt het er zelf naar.
-------------------------------------------
het is maar een verhaal whahahaha  :tong uitsteken: 
thallah >>>>>>mabbrouk ramadan

----------


## Mafkees

> _Geplaatst door miss_remix_ 
> *Ze maakt het er zelf naar.
> -------------------------------------------
> het is maar een verhaal whahahaha 
> thallah >>>>>>mabbrouk ramadan*



_Joh! Echt waar?! _

----------


## miss_remix

:ego:   :blozen:

----------


## Zomaariemand001

ja ze maakte het er wel zelf na
maar op een gegeven moment word het ongewenste intimidatie 
ze wilt dat ie stop maare hij wil nie stoppen
das ongewenst en ongewenste intimiteiten zijn meestal
aanrandingen of verkrachtingen tog  :Confused:

----------


## Mafkees

> _Geplaatst door Zomaariemand001_ 
> *ja ze maakte het er wel zelf na
> maar op een gegeven moment word het ongewenste intimidatie 
> ze wilt dat ie stop maare hij wil nie stoppen
> das ongewenst en ongewenste intimiteiten zijn meestal
> aanrandingen of verkrachtingen tog *


_Ga nou maar verder met je verhaal... 
Offuh als het te expliciet gaat worden, dan na Kwart over 5...

Het is trouwens geen ongewenste intimidatie maar tot nu toe enkel aanranding.Maar ik vind het alsnog `n slet. Haar zus vond ik leuker_

----------


## Zomaariemand001

:grote grijns:

----------


## tamschoent9

Ewaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa ga verder, wajaaaaaaaaaaw ik ben nieuwschierig, wajaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaw!!!

 :terrorist:   :terrorist:  een beetje snel AUB

groetjes tamschoent xxxxxxx  :ole:

----------


## Mafkees

> _Geplaatst door tamschoent9_ 
> *Ewaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa ga verder, wajaaaaaaaaaaw ik ben nieuwschierig, wajaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaw!!!
> 
>   een beetje snel AUB
> 
> groetjes tamschoent xxxxxxx *



_Rustig an Meiske, verhaal komt vanzellUf,

Zijn jullie Borgeroccanen allemaal zo ongeduldig?!_

----------


## tamschoent9

elharbi, we vinden het een belediging als iemand ons borgeroccanen noemt, zeg maar beter "shab boergrout"!!!

ale en neen, we zijn niet allemaal zo ongeduldig, maar zijn jullie allemaal zo onbeleefd???  :laser:

----------


## Mafkees

> _Geplaatst door tamschoent9_ 
> *elharbi, we vinden het een belediging als iemand ons borgeroccanen noemt, zeg maar beter "shab boergrout"!!!
>  
> ale en neen, we zijn niet allemaal zo ongeduldig, maar zijn jullie allemaal zo onbeleefd??? *


_Shab Boergrout, ay klinkt al stuk beter. Maaruh, onbeleefd? Ikke? Dat vind ik vals, ale en neen h ik ben vrij beleefd. Ik pas me zelfs aan, daarnaast is borgerhout best leuk! (Alhoewel ik er maar 1x geweest ben maar dat mag de pret niet drukken...)_

----------


## sanae_fatiha

hey ga gauw weer verder met je verhaal echt een goede vervolg hou jullie nog goed !!
ale amuseer jullie nog 
da daaaaaaaaaa


groeten uit borgerhout  :Wink:   :hihi:  

xxx sanae

 :nijn:   :nijn:

----------


## Mafkees

> _Geplaatst door sanae_fatiha_ 
> *hey ga gauw weer verder met je verhaal echt een goede vervolg hou jullie nog goed !!
> ale amuseer jullie nog 
> da daaaaaaaaaa
> 
> 
> groeten uit borgerhout   
> 
> xxx sanae
> ...


_Wejow, alateef. Nog 1. Enge mensen. _

----------


## taza chica

he ga zo door en sschrijf snel verder!
tot nu heb je erg spannend gemaakt en zijn we allemaal beniewd hoe het afloopt .....
dus nogmaals schrijf snel verder!!!!!!!!

liefs tazaouia  :blij:

----------


## Zanoba!

Hey!!!!!!!!!
Ik ben een beetje nieuw hier maar ik kan niet zeggen dat ik jullie niet ken  :tong uitsteken:  IK heb namelijk jouw verhaal ook gelezen ZOMAARIEMAND en het is echt zooooooooooo spannend dus ga zo snel mogelijk verder AUB.
MIJN COMPLIMENTEN!!!!!!!! JULLIE HIER HEBBEN ECHT TALENT EN NATUURLIJK JIJ OOK....GA ZO DOOR.....waarom ga je niet een boek schrijven  :melig2:  , lijkt me echt iets voor jouw en voor al die andere getalenteerde schrijvers hier..........
Dus hou ons niet meer in spanning okeej????

Liefs 'n "nog in een spanning zittende"CaSAw!a  :Wink:   :maroc:

----------


## Hansje

> _Geplaatst door Zomaariemand001_ 
> *ja ze maakte het er wel zelf na
> maar op een gegeven moment word het ongewenste intimidatie 
> ze wilt dat ie stop maare hij wil nie stoppen
> das ongewenst en ongewenste intimiteiten zijn meestal
> aanrandingen of verkrachtingen tog *


Ja maar hoe dan ook, is het niet een beetje stom om met een knul naar een hotelkamer te gaan? Ze voelde al dat het niet goed zat voor ze in de kamer was. Eh kun je niet zorgen dat ze ineens een busje peperspray ofzo bij de hand heeft?  :argwaan:  

Aisha

----------


## samiraaa

meisje doe zo voort jou verhaal is gewoon Af
ik wacht ongeduldig op het vervolg

----------


## sanae_fatiha

het is al een tijdje dat je nix hebt geschreven
schrijf gauw weer verder
 :nijn: 

sanae

----------


## sexylady117

he schat top man ga zo doorrrrrrrr je derde fan!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  :maf2:

----------


## Zanoba!!

PLEASE!! PLEASE!! PLEASE!!! 

GO ON!! Ik kan niet langer wachten......aub........jouw verhaal is een van DE verhalen die ik volg sinds ik met deze site bekent ben!! 
Dus wilt u alstublieft snel verder gaan!! Als het de Ramadan is dan begrijp ik het wel  :giechel:  

Liefs... een van je eerste fans  :vreemd:   :engel:  IK BEN NIET AAN HET SLIJMEN hahahaha

----------


## Zomaariemand001

ewaaaaaaa mensen ik heb jullie gemist :grote grijns:  :grote grijns:  :grote grijns:  :grote grijns:  :grote grijns: 

Hahaha ik had het heel erg druk met school,stage en ramadan
vandaar dat ik lang nie heb geschreven....
om eerlijk te bekennen had ik geen zin meer....
maar al die lieve berichtjes, kan ik jullie niet teleurstellen



schatjes ik ga zo verder met een vervolg....
haha effe terug lezen waar he took alweer over ging  :zozo:

----------


## Zomaariemand001

het kon me nix meer schelen....
Ik voelde geflashed....
de jonge waarvan ik dacht dat ie misschien wel me ware zou zijn..hoe kon mij dit nou overkomen...
ik keek hem recht in ze ogen aan....Loubna: als je een echte moslim was zou je dit niet doen.
mounir: als jij een echte moslima was zou je niet onder me liggen, dus hou je kanke bek over de islam
Loubna: moet ik mijn gek houden?
Mounir: ja ben je doof???...of wil je een l.u.l in je mondje
Loubna: jij zieligerd wat denk je wel, als je me nu verkracht dat je de man bent....JIJ bent zielig dat je niet anders aan je behoeftes kan komen vieze nerd...al ben ik nu bang ik schiet je kop eraf wacht maar!
Mounir: hahahaha jij kijkt teveel maffia's films..probeer je jezelf moed in te praten...lieverd het zal niet pijn doen..je zult het vast lekker vinden loubna: je malle moer op een snorfiets!
Aux!!! dat had ik niet moeten zeggen.
ik kreeg zo een harde stoot dat ik gewoon me bloedlip voelde.
Loubna: zo je bent niet alleen ene zielige klootzak maar je slaat ook nog meisjes!
Mounir: genoeg geklets, het echte werk moet gedaan worden!
Mounir: probeer je vooral niet te stressen ik zou er maar van genieten als ik jou was.
Loubna: fuck you klote kind!
mounir negeerde me verder.....hij ging verder z'n gang trok me overige kledij uit en begon dingen bij me te doen die ik gewoon niet kon of wou geloven of voelen..........
Hij greeep nu naar me keel.....mounir: begin je te ontspannen zo kom ik er niet in kutwijf!
Ik kreeg bijna geen adem meer....
enige wat ik kon doen is zachtjes huilen...de tranen stroomden zonder enige stop over me wangen heen.....

Ik deed me tanden op elkaar maar kon de pijn niet verdragen...ik schreeuwde me longen bijna kapot.........
Maar het hielp niet................Hij wou maar niet stoppen het leek wel eeuwen lang...
Eindelijk ging hij van me af....
ik voelde leegte,kou,haat en pijn......
daar lag ik dan naakt op een bloederige laken!
Hij had mijn ALLES ontnomen, mijn trots.....
me wangen waren opgezwolle door al die tranen, me tranen waren op
enige wat ik kon doen is hem aanstaren.....
Ik wou wat zeggen maar kreeg nix iuit me mond
Me keel was zo uitgedroogt door het gehuil en gekrijs!
Mounir keek me aan en glimlachte naar me
Hij trok ze kleren aan en liep de kamer uit....
Hij was weg!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
ik wou dood, dat wou ik, ja dood!

----------


## missnadoria

HEY MEID GA JE SNEL WEER VERDER MET EEN VERVOLGE.MAAK DAN EEN LANG VERVOLGE NIET ZO EEN KORT OKE HET IS ECHT EEN ERG VERHAAL MAAAR GA SNEL VERDER IK MOET HEMMMMMMM AF HEBBBEN OKE LIEVERD DOEIIIIIIIIIIII BESLAMEEEEEEEEE.EN NOG MBROUK ELEIDEEE....... GROETJESSSSSSSSS MISSSSSNADORIAAAAAAAAAAA...:THUMBS UP::SMILE::TALKING:

----------


## Zomaariemand001

Dank je wel .....Lai Bark Fik  :party:  


Naar enkele minuten op het bed gelegen te hebben probeerde il overeind te komen...
Het lukte maar net ik voelde een branderig gevoel tussen me benen..
het bloed was inmiddels al opgedroogt aan de binnekant van me dijen
De tranen begonnen weer te komen..
Hoe moest ik nu weg van hier???....me kleren waren kapot gescheurt
ik kruipte naar de telefoon, en belde esma op...
Ze nam al snel op.....
ESMA: alloe?
Loubna was verstijft ze kon nix meer zeggen
Esma: alloe??? alloe!!!!!!!
Loubna: ......e..e...ess ...ma
esma: alloe? loubna ben jij dit?
Loubna: ja help me
Esma: ejoooo waar ben je wat is er??
Loubna: kkkom naar naar hotel alladin en neem kleren mee
esma: hoezo dat waarom kleren??
Loubna: kom.....achste verdieping de laatste kamer aan rechts
Toet toet toet

loubna hing op esma neer.

IK stond op en liep moeizaam naar de badkamer...
ik deed de douche cabine open en ging zitten met de douche over me heen
ik voelde me zooo vies zoo smerig zo misbruikt zzoooo VERKRACHT!!!
ik bleeef lang onder de douche staan, maar de schaamte, mijn nachtmerrie kon ik niet wegspoelen.
wat moest ik nu doen?????
moest ik het esma vertellen....jaaa kon niet andersss
effe later hoorde ik iemand de kamer in lopen...
ik keek geschrokken op toen ik esma voor me zag..
ze keeek nog erger geschrokken dan mij...
snel kwam ze op me af en bukte naar me toe.
Esma: wat is er met jou gebeurd ejooo genoeg water safi sta op!!!
ze hielp me overeind en deed een handoek over me heen ze hielp me de badkamer uit en net toen ze me op het bed wou leggen bleef ze stil staan en staren naar het laken.
Esma: ooh neee dit meen je niet...alsjeblieft loubna zeg me dat ik het verkeerd heb...
ik keek esma aan en barste weer uit in tranen ze omhelsde me en begon ook te huilen
esma: waarom lieverd waarom..waarom
loubna: snik snik hij heeft me verkracht
Esma: och hbiba schatje van me stil maar safi stil maar
ze trooste me en kleedde me aan.
met de kleren die ze voor me mee had genomen.
esma: eej heb je ook je gezicht gezien die is ook bont en blauw joh.. je liep is opgezwolle 
Loubna: zie je het erg?
esma: hier heb je wat foundation enzo dan zie je het wat minder ooh en houd je haar los
esma: je moeder had trouwens gebeld ze was ongerust ik heb gezegt dat je bij mij slaapt
loubna: dank je wel
We liepen de kamer uit en namen de lift naar beneden.
hand in hand naar buiten we pakte een taxi naar haar huis.
gelukkig was er niemand bij esma thuis haar ouders waren naar tanger.. bij familie.
bij haar thuis aangekomen vertelde ik esma het hele verhaal wat er was gebeurt.
Esma: Oh wat afschuwelijk wat een ongelooflijke klootzak!!!!!
ik keek... esma aan en toen weer naar de grond..: tjah hij kan een klootzak zijn of een hufter het maak nie uit hij heeft zijn zin gehad... hij heeft mij geneukt!!!!!!!!
weer barste ik uit in tranen ik voelde de woedde en machteloosheid weer naar boven komen....
IK schreeuwde ik schreeuwde......MOUNIR IK HAAT JE IK HAAT JE!!!!!!!!!!
lesma: pakte me beide handen vast en probeerde me te kalmeren...
tjah meskina wat moest ze andersss ze had het zo met me te doen maar ja ze kon nix voor me doen.............................................. ...

----------


## Soussia'86

Heel leuk verhaal, hoop snel het vervolg te kunnen lezen

groetjes

----------


## sanae_fatiha

heel goede vervolg, ik hoop maar dat het goed afloopt die kl**tzak van mounir
moehiem maakt er nog een goede vervolg van he
da daaaa  :zwaai:  


xxx sanae  :nijn:

----------


## Soussia'86

:boogie:  

Ik wil een vervolg, is echt een top verhaal!
Big kiss

----------


## Soussia'86

> _Geplaatst door Soussia'86_ 
> * 
> 
> Ik wil een vervolg, is echt een top verhaal!
> Big kiss*


 :jammer:  Nog altijd geen vervolg...  :droef:

----------


## soureya

so damn hoe bedoel dit is een toffe verhaal nou je hebt en fan derbij en die kan niet wachten op het vervolg dus ga alsjebliefttttttt snel weer door 

thalla and you rock girl

----------


## sanae_fatiha

ja ga gauw weer verder 
amaaaai ik ben al heel lang aan het wachten 
ikkan er niet meer tegen  :Wink: 
doei meid en ga weer verder  :tong uitsteken: lease: 
moehiem hou jullie nog goed he dames en heren
doei doei  :zwaai: 

groetjes sanae  :nijn:

----------


## latifaatje

hey wijfie ga snel verder met het volgende verhaal.
ik kan niet wachten om het te lezen
xxxxxx van mij  :zwaai:

----------


## Naima_xx

ewa wat is dit?  :boos:  nog steeds geen vervolg?
ik word er wel een beetje verdrietig van hoor  :droef:  
ewa als je niet snel verder gaat dan krijg je dit  :terrorist:  
ga snel verder oke? :jumping: 
kus, naima

----------


## maroc_lady1

Soooo ook een prachtig verhaal kanze jullie hebben echt talent allemaal. Ik wou dat ik dat ookkon man tfoeee. Maar jah daar mag ik echt naar streven..... Ga zo door schat....



LUV YA 
-x-x-x-
Ouafae.C

----------


## SaMmIeJ

HALLO IK W8 NU WEL HEEEL ERG LANG!!! IK VIND DIT VERHAAL GOED DUSZ WIL SZO SNEL MOGELYK EEN VERVOLG...(als het kan nartuulijk  :verdriet:  )

----------


## tamschoent9

ewa doe eens verder met dat verhaal AUB, wajaaw ik cripeer hier!!!  :laser:

----------


## maroc_lady1

[GLOW=blue]GA VERDER SCHAT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!![/GLOW] 



Ik wacht met smart op je prachtige verhaal!!!!!!!!


Ik verlang ook naar je verhaal!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

kus 
Ouafae

----------


## missnadoria

hey meid wanneer ga je nou eens verder met de verhaal iedereen w88 wanneer jij gaat schrijven het duurt onse te lang het is echt een topoppppppppppppp verhaal toen ik je verhaal had gelezen krijg ik zelfs tranen er van alsjeblief ga nou verder met het verhaal je kan niet zo maar er mee stoppen alsjeblief schrijf binnen kort een vervolge oke oke lieverd doeiii groetjes misssnadoria xxxxxxxxxjesssssss :frons:  :knipoog:

----------


## Zomaariemand001

oooooooooooooooooooooooh DUIZEND MAAL sorry  :frons:  :frons: 
dat ik jullie zo lang heb laten wachten  :knipoog: 

jullie weten tog dat ik van jullie houd  :grote grijns:   :love:  

En ik ben terug van weg geweest!!!!!
insallah ga ik nu beginnen met een vervolg

dikke kus van mij aan jullie!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! allemaal

----------


## sanae_fatiha

yes yes je bent terug  :knipoog:  
eindelijk kunnen we je verhaal verder lezen
 :nijn:

----------


## Zomaariemand001

:grote grijns: 

tjah meskina wat moest ze andersss ze had het zo met me te doen maar ja ze kon nix voor me doen.............................................. ...
Ik omhelse haar en voor ik ook maar 1 woord me mond uitkreeg stroomde de tranen al over me wangen!
Loubna: Waarom waarom????....esma wat moet ik nou in godsnaam doen niemand die me ooit nu nog wilt, ik kan geen aangifte doen...
esma wist eigelijk ook niet zo goed de oplossing, maar ze moest toch iets zeggen om loubna gerust te stellen.

Esma: ooh lieverd huil nou niet daar los je nix mee op en tuurlijk wilt iemand je heus wel, je bent een mooi en lief meisje daar gaat het om!!!
loubna: dit moet je niet aan lemia vertellen, ze is nu ook nog zwanger is niet goed voor haar bloeddruk!
Esma: je hebt gelijk....maar lieverd luister je gaat niet je hele vakantie treuren om die klootzak, tterwijl hij de feestbeest uithangt
Esma: we gaan jou opknappen en morgen insallah lekker naar het strand plezier maken safi....
Loubna: hoe kan ik nou doen alsof er nix is gebeurt als ik in de spiegel kijk word ik eraan herinnerd.
Esma: lieverd we kunnen nix anders, wat wil je dan je hele leven gaan treuren???
Esma: we kunnen het niet meer terug draaien.
Loubna: stel dat ik hem tegen kom op strand wat dan.
Esma: die klootzak ik schop die parrasol in ze k.o.n.t
Loubna begon een beetje te lachen
Dat luchte esma wel weer op, ze moest er niet aandenken dat ze loubna nooit meer zou horen lachen, nooit meer die vrolijke blik 
Esma gaf loubna een paracetemol en ze gingen allebei slapen.
..........................................

De volgende dag maakte esma, loubna wakker.
Esma had al ontbijt klaar gemaakt,gedoucht en zich aangekleed.
Ze zag er mooi uit ze straalde gewoon iets unieks uit, iets wat ik ook 2 dagen geleden nog had, dacht loubna in haar gedachte.
Esma: waar denk je aan?
Loubna: ik ben vies,lelijk,geneukt en niet te vergeten bont en blauw!
Esma: LUISTER!!! je bent niet vies, het was niet jou schuld, je bent ook niet lelijk je bent heel mooi dat weten jij en ik allebei donders goed en de bont en blauw gaat wel over...tot dan gebruik je gewoon make up als camoflage!
Ik keek esma met een moeilijk gezicht aan.
Esma: en NU ga jij lekker douche om bij te komen 
ze duwde me de badkamer in en gooide er een handdoek achter aan.
Na het douche liep ik weer naar esma's kamer in.
Loubna: ik heb geen kleren?????
Esma: doe niet moeilijk mens trek gewoon wat van mij aan en strax halen we je strand spullen wel op bij je huis.
Loubna: wat moet ik dan aan?
Esma kwam met een plezierig gezicht naar me toe trok aan klerenkast open en gooide alles op haar bed.
Esma: yallah nu gaan we wat leuks voor je uitkiezen.
ze pakte een roze strandjurkje
Esma: yallah trek aan staat je leuk, met dat figuur.
ik trok het maar aan, al voelde ik me niet goed ik wou esma's dagje niet verpesten.
esma trok me aan me hand mee naar een stoel
Esma: yallah ga zitten nu gaan we je gezicht mooi maken!
ze pakte wat foundation,poeder en mascara!
me haar liet ik maar los voor de zekerheid.
Esma: hmmm je oog is nog opgezwolle, dat word zonnebril hele dag ophouden meissie.

ik voelde aan me gezicht..en kreeg weer een flash back van gisteren...
mounir en ik...ik kreeg er de rillingen van, me ogen werden vochtig.
esma zag het al gelijk
Esma: Neeee je gaat niet huilen hoor je me!!!!, ik heb je net zo mooi gemaakt.
Ik toverde een glimlach op me gezicht terwijl ik me tranen in bedwang probeerde te houden.
Loubna: zullen we maar gaan het is al half 1
esma: uh, loubna je hebt nog niet ontbeten?
Loubna: ik heb geen trek!
Ik pakte esma's strandtas en liep alvast naar de deur.
Esma bleef even aarzelen maar al gauw kwam ze achter me aan.
ze deed de deur achter ons dicht en we liepen richting de taxi halte.
we hadden mazzel er stond al een taxi te wachten.
Hij bracht ons naar mijn huis, esma bleef in de taxi wachten zodat ie ons ook gelijk naar strand kon brengen en ik holde snel naar huis om strandspullen te pakken.
Ik zat er wel tegen op, stel je voor me moeder,vader of broer zagen die blauwe plekken
Hoe zou ik dat gaan uitleggen?
ik slikte even, en liep sneaky het huis in...gelijk de trap op naar me kamer.
Ik propte een handdoek in de tas van esma , tydschrift,zonnebrandcreme en nog wat andere frutsels.
Ik pakte me zonnebril, gelukkig  :Smilie:  hij bedekte veel van de opgezwolle plekken.
Snel liep ik me kamer uit richting de trap toen ik me moeder daar tegen kwam.
Me Moeder: ahlan wa sahlan?, waar gaat dit heen??
Loubna: uh.......stra, uh ik..ik ga naar sssstr str strand!
Me moeder: sinds wanneer stotter jij ?? :verward: 
Loubna: weet ik niet maar ik oet gaan esma wacht doei
Ik gaf me moeder snel een afscheid kus en rende de trap af richting de voordeur.
Buiten.....voelde ik me opgelucht!
Esma schreeuwde uit de raam van de taxi: Schiet op! joh
Ik liep naar de taxi en stapte in.
richt marinas mir!

----------


## sanae_fatiha

ik ben heel blij dat je verder bent gegaan  :grote grijns: 
ik hoop dat je nog snel een vervolg schrijft
moehiem ga gauw verder  :duim: 
doei  :zwaai:

----------


## Norita

zo he he eindelijk ga je verderrrrrrrr mohiem maak er een leuke vervolg van ..

----------


## missnadoria

hey meid alles goed ik wou even zeggen wanneer ga je nou een keer verder he nou ik hoop dat je snel een vervolge schrijft het is een topppp verhaal oke doeiiii groetjes xxxxxxxxjes missnadoriaaaaaaaaaaaa

----------


## latifaatje

echt top meid dat je verder bent gegaan  :blij:  
maar ga gou verder oke. 
ik denk dat ik verslaaft ben aan deze verhaal hahahahah 
ik meen het echt 
xxxxx van latifaatje

----------


## Soussia'86

Ga aub snel verder, want is echt wel lang geleden en het is echt een heel leuk verhaal!

Beslama, Soussia'86

----------


## sanae_fatiha

euhmmm meid 
wanneer ga je weer verder
je verhaal is te mooi en je laat ons zoveel wachten laatste tijd  :frons: 

nou doei ik verwacht een vervolg  :grote grijns: 
doeii meid  :zwaai:  hou je nog goed

----------


## Soussia'86

> _Geplaatst door Zomaariemand001_ 
> *
> 
> tjah meskina wat moest ze andersss ze had het zo met me te doen maar ja ze kon nix voor me doen.............................................. ...
> Ik omhelse haar en voor ik ook maar 1 woord me mond uitkreeg stroomde de tranen al over me wangen!
> Loubna: Waarom waarom????....esma wat moet ik nou in godsnaam doen niemand die me ooit nu nog wilt, ik kan geen aangifte doen...
> esma wist eigelijk ook niet zo goed de oplossing, maar ze moest toch iets zeggen om loubna gerust te stellen.
> 
> Esma: ooh lieverd huil nou niet daar los je nix mee op en tuurlijk wilt iemand je heus wel, je bent een mooi en lief meisje daar gaat het om!!!
> ...


Dit is het laatste wat je hebt geplaatst, en het werd geplaatst op 30-12-2003 17:32. We zijn ondertussen al 19-01-2004 18:35.
Vind je het ook niet erg lang geleden? 
Ik vind het echt een heel leuk verhaal en ik check elke dag of er een vervolg staat.......maar helaas  :droef:  ...

Beslama

----------


## saphronie

en nu is t 20-01. ik vind haar verhaal ook keigoed, alleen wilde dat ze verder ging ....  :aanwal:  

greetzzz  :Smilie:

----------


## taza chica

hey meid 

k zal maar even wat van me laten horen want wil graag weer een vervolg van je verhaal lezen en velen met mij.....  :traan1:  
dus het zou leuk  :grote grijns:   :party:  zijn als we binnenkort weer wat kunnen genieten van je verhaal dus 
 :ole:  tot snel inscha allah 


thalla  :zwaai:  

liefs taza chica

----------


## Naima_xx

Nog steeds niks???
Dit is niet meer leuk!!
Je bent ons toch niet vergeten he??

----------


## Soussia'86

Ik wil een vervolg!  :Mad:

----------


## Soussia'86

> _Geplaatst door Soussia'86_ 
> *Ik wil een vervolg! *


Ik wil nog steeds een vervolg...
Ik geef je nog een week tijd, anders neem ik het van je over en is het mijn verhaal en mensen dat willen jullie echt niet!

Thella, beslama  :zwaai:

----------


## Souhailla

ik wil ook een vervolg
hoi je bent weer uit het ziekenhuis wanner ga je weer verder de spanning stijgt oke maar verder maak je het goed?/? ga je snel weer verdergroetjes en ga snel verder  :Iluvu:   :staart:

----------


## taza chica

> _Geplaatst door Souhailla_ 
> *ik wil ook een vervolg
> hoi je bent weer uit het ziekenhuis wanner ga je weer verder de spanning stijgt oke maar verder maak je het goed?/? ga je snel weer verdergroetjes en ga snel verder  *


uit het ziekenhuis??  :schok:  yek lebes meid...., ik hoop dat het goed met je gaat en allah sjefie

Maar ik hoop dat we weer wat snel van je kunnen lezen want vele mensen met mij wachten al een lange tijd af dus bij deze hopelijk tot snel

boesa tazachica

----------


## saidaatje

[

----------


## Soussia'86

> _Geplaatst door Souhailla_ 
> *ik wil ook een vervolg
> hoi je bent weer uit het ziekenhuis wanner ga je weer verder de spanning stijgt oke maar verder maak je het goed?/? ga je snel weer verdergroetjes en ga snel verder  *


Oh, ik wist niet dat je in het ziekenhuis lag, ik hoop dat het goed met je gaat!

Thella, beslama  :zwaai:

----------


## sanae_fatiha

:huil:   :huil: 
je hebt ons in de steek gelaten  :frons:

----------


## Rahila

Hey meisie
ik heb je verhaal vlot kunne lezen en vond het een heel mooi verhaal!!
Je hebt schrijftalent dus als je weer kan... schrijf ons dan een lekker lang vervolg bij

Kusjes...Rahila

----------


## selma01

ga snel verder ik kan niet wachten please!!!!!

----------


## miss_remix

wayoo ga je nog verder wella?  :terrorist:   :potver:   :grote grijns:  :grote grijns:

----------


## miss_sabria

Hoi meid


Ik meek het je, ga aub verder, ik w8 nu al 2 weken op je doe me dit niet aan en ga aub verder


xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

je doet het goed meid, complimentjes hiervoor

----------


## loubna_hotm

YO!!!
je hebt nog 7 dagen en anders.......

toei toei!!

----------


## Soussia'86

> _Geplaatst door Zomaariemand001_ 
> *soussia  ik wil nie meer *


Dit heeft Zomaariemand001 gezegd op een andere topic, dus jullie moeten niet meer wachten op en vervolg, het komt er niet!
 :jammer:  Ik vind het wel heel jammer dat ze niet meer verder gaat want het is een prachtig verhaal, echt spannend  :droef: ...

Thella, beslama  :zwaai:

----------


## Zomaariemand001

hallooo mensen  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  


ik weet ik heb gezegd dat ik er geen zin meer had
maar naardat ik al jullie reactie heb gelezen voel ik me heel erg schuldig  :frons: 

guess what ik ga verder met het verhaal, teminste als jullie dat nog willen  :droef:

----------


## Zomaariemand001

aangekomen in marinas mir voelde ik me enorm opgeblaze stel je voor mounir was er en zat ie daar dood leuk de details te vertellen van gister  :frons:  
esma merkte aan me dat ik me ongemakkelijk voelde.
esma: hey mop het komt goed he geniet van deze dag
ik glimlachte naar esma en probeerde maar niks te laten merken van het klote gevoel wat ik had.
we liepen het warme zand op opzoek naar een plekje
esma: zullen we strandstoelen huren of gewoon alleen onze handoeken?
loubna: nee hoeft niet wel een parrasol
esma: ja is goed 

we huurde gelijk een parrasol en namen het mee richting een plekje
daar legde we onze spullen en esma boorde de parrasol in het zand.
ik ging zitten op me handoek en keek beetje om me heen

esma: ewa wat zit je daar trek je kleren uit het is bedoeling dat je bruin wordt  :knipoog: 
loubna: haha je hebt gelijk lieverd.
ik stond op en trok me jurk uit daar en ging vervolgend weer op me handoek zitten
esma trok ook haar kleding uit.
esma: hey ik ga effe gelijk duik nemen dan kan ik rustig relaxen op me handoek en wat doe jij?
loubna: uuh nee ik kan beter niet het zoute water in
esma: hoezo dat?
loubna: het doet nog pijn... :frons: 

esma keek me verontschuldigend aan
esma: oh sorry lieverd
loubna: geeft nie hbiba, ga jij maar lekker zwemmen ik geniet wel van de zon.
ik pakte een tijdschrift en ging liggen
esma liep naar het water............................................. ........

----------


## Soussia'86

> _Geplaatst door Zomaariemand001_ 
> *hallooo mensen  
> 
> 
> ik weet ik heb gezegd dat ik er geen zin meer had
> maar naardat ik al jullie reactie heb gelezen voel ik me heel erg schuldig 
> 
> guess what ik ga verder met het verhaal, teminste als jullie dat nog willen *


Jaaaaaaaaaaa, tuurlijk willen we dat! Dank je!

Thella, beslama  :zwaai:

----------


## Soussia'86

> _Geplaatst door Zomaariemand001_ 
> *aangekomen in marinas mir voelde ik me enorm opgeblaze stel je voor mounir was er en zat ie daar dood leuk de details te vertellen van gister  
> esma merkte aan me dat ik me ongemakkelijk voelde.
> esma: hey mop het komt goed he geniet van deze dag
> ik glimlachte naar esma en probeerde maar niks te laten merken van het klote gevoel wat ik had.
> we liepen het warme zand op opzoek naar een plekje
> esma: zullen we strandstoelen huren of gewoon alleen onze handoeken?
> loubna: nee hoeft niet wel een parrasol
> esma: ja is goed 
> ...


Was een tijdje geleden dus ik moest ff nadenken over hoe het nog zat, but I remember! Bedankt voor het vervolg!

Dikke kus, beslama  :zwaai:

----------


## Zomaariemand001

:grote grijns:   :grote grijns:

----------


## Zomaariemand001

niet al lang daarna kwam ze weer het water uit
ze maakte me nat met der haren en ging op de handoek naast me liggen.
esma: het water is koud en best al vies is middag he
loubna: ja geloof ik best
esma: ewaa lieverd maak je nie dik
loubna: ik probeer het  :frons: 

uren hebben we lopen kletsen even alle ellende vergeten, d8 ik bij mezelf.
esma: hey hbiba ik krijg beetje droge keel ik ga even wat drinken halen wil je ook wat?
loubna: ja een cola lijkt me wel lekker nu
esma: oke blijf jij hier op de spullen letten dan ga ik het even halen.
loubna: saffi is goed.  :Smilie: 

terwijl esma weg liep van het strand om drinken te halen, stond ik ook maar even op.
ik had best warm en had wel even zin om me voeten te koelen in het zoutige water.
net dat ik opstond en me opdraaide kreeg ik de schrik van me leven.
ik begon te shaken ik raakte in paniek me hele lichaam trilde me hart begon steeds harder te gaan de tranen rolde over me wangen

mounir: zoooo jij bent blij om me te zien schatje ik heb je gemist
loubna: rot op... rot op!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
mounir trok zich niks aan van de zachte stotterende stem 
hij liep op der af en gaf haar een kus.....
loubna: wat raak je me aan ga weg ik wil dat je NU weg gaat ga weg 
loubna werd helemaal gek
ze begon te schreewen te huilen ze zakte door in elkaar op het zand en begon te huilen............
loubna: waarom mounir waarom aub laat me met rust...
mounir: wat is er ik heb je gemist jij mij niet dan  :lekpuh:  
in de verte zag ik esma aankomen met tarik....
toen esma mij ook zag en mounir liet ze de fles drinken uit der handen vallen en ze rende naar me toe.
Esma: OPGEK#NKERD A VIEZE KLOOTZAK HOE DURF JIJ JE HIER NOG TE VERTONEN  :kalasnikov:  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Zomaariemand001

> _Geplaatst door Zomaariemand001_ 
> *niet al lang daarna kwam ze weer het water uit
> ze maakte me nat met der haren en ging op de handoek naast me liggen.
> esma: het water is koud en best al vies is middag he
> loubna: ja geloof ik best
> esma: ewaa lieverd maak je nie dik
> loubna: ik probeer het 
> 
> uren hebben we lopen kletsen even alle ellende vergeten, d8 ik bij mezelf.
> ...


mounir: relaxt wat is er met jullie??
esma: jij schoft, tarik haal die klootzak hier weg voordat ik hem iets aandoe haal hem weg bij loubna NU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
tarik: eeej wat is hier aan de hand???
mounir: asahbi ik weet niet, wat die loubna haar vriendinnetje heeft wijsgemaakt maar ze zijn f.u.cking ziek in hun hoofd
esma: jij verkrachter hoe durf je, je hebt lef he  :sniper:  
tarik: verkrachter, kifash?? wat is dit
mounir:  :haha:  heeft ze je dat verteld esma, heeft ze je dat verteld? dat ik haar heb verkracht??? ze wou het zelf meid en nu ze ontmaagd is gaat ze janken en noemt ze me een verkrachter a rot op a bezem!
esma: je k#anker hoerenkop  :laser:  

mounir wou net uithalen naar esma met een vuist, maar tarik hield hem tegen.
tarik: eej a sahbi wat ga je een meisje slaan?
mounir: ze heeft grote bek
tarik: safi kom kom we gaan, esma ik bel je nog
esma: JAH, neem die vieze klootzak maar mee voordat ik een parresol in ze re.et trap  :ninja2:  
mounir keek nog om naar de 2 meiden, en zei: schatje loubna we bellen  :hihi: 

loubna gaf geen antwoord, ze zat daar maar een beetje ingezakt op het zand met tranen en je kon zien dat ze helemaal trilde
esma sloeg een arm om loubna en gaf haar een kus
esma: kom lieverd we gaan.............................................. ......

----------


## Zomaariemand001

ze hielp me overeind we pakte onze spullen in en liep naar de weg.
ik keek esma vragend aan:hoe gaan we terug  :argwaan: 
esma:uuh jaa ik weet niet  :grote grijns: 
daar stonden we dan zonder vervoer walou 
moet ik jullie brengen?.....zei een mannelijke stem achter ons.
esma draaide zich om, het was tarik
esma: waar is mounir?
tarik: die is weg in z'n eige auto, ik neem aan dat jullie geen vervoer hebben yallah kom ik breng jullie
loubna keek twijfelend
esma: kom loubna tarik is ok
loubna maakte een lullig opmerking: ja dat d8 ik ook van mounir 
esma ging er maar niet op in
ze stapte in bij tarik en reden terug naar huis, hij zette hun af bij loubna's huis. 
tarik: hey kan ik je vanavond zien?
esma: ik weet het niet bel me maar
net esma wou uitstappen pakte tarik haar hand vast.
tarik: w8, waarom doe je zo wat er tussen loubna en mounir is gebeurd?? daar hoeft onze relatie toch nie onder te leiden?

esma: relatie?
tarik: ooh hebben we geen relatie?
esma: nee zo bedoel ik het niet maar..ik bedoel..
tarik onderbrak haar en zei: safi ik begrijp het laat het ik bel je nog wel beslemma.
esma stapte uit en liep richting loubna op
tarik scheurde weg in z'n auto
loubna: wat is er me them?
esma: ik denk dat ik zijn gevoelens heb gekwets
loubna: mannen en gevoelens  :haha: 
emsa keek geirriteerd naar loubna, maar ze kon beter niks zeggen ze wist dat loubna het er nu moeilijk mee had, ze was volledig het vertrouwen in mannen verloren.....
we liepen loubna's huis binnen 
daar groette we de moeder van loubna
en we liepen naar haar kamer...........................................

----------


## Soussia'86

Ik ben echt blij dat je verder gegaan bent, leuk vervolg.

Beslama  :zwaai:

----------


## Zomaariemand001

thnx  :melig2:  

ik ga zo verder  :knipoog:

----------


## Zomaariemand001

en we liepen naar haar kamer....................

loubna plofte op der bed en maakte een diepe zucht  :frons: 
esma voelde zich heeel schuldig zij zat hele tijd door te drammen dat ze naaar strand moesten gaan, kreeg ze haar uiteindelijk zo ver, gebeurde komen ze mounir tegen  :droef:  

esma ging op het hoekje van het bed zitten en keek loubna aan:het spijt me  :huil:  het is allemaal mijn schuld dat je die creap weer bent tegen gekomen.
loubna: neeeee dat moet je niet zeggen het is niet jou schuld, jij wou me gewoon opvrolijke en die klootzak moest het verpesten 
loubna kwam overeind en omhelse esma 
esma maakte zich los uit de armen van loubna keek haar vragen aan.
loubna: wat is er?
esma: hoe zou het eigelijk met lemia gaan daar in nederland met yassir
loubna: ik weet het nie, ik durf haar echt nie te bellen man wat moet ik in godsnaam zeggen 
esma: probeer het achter je te laten, loubna please je maakt jezelf zo kapot  :frons: 
loubna: heeft hij wel een condoom gebruikt??????????????????????????????????
loubna: wajooooooo esma we hebben er helemaal niet aan gedacht maar maybe ben ik wel zwanger  :huil:  
esma: oooh shit wajooo wat nu???
loubna: ik moet het hem vragen 
esma: hoe bedoel je ga je naar de griezel heen?
loubna: ja het is voor me eige bestwil, het moet straks ben ik zwanger a esma????
esma: oke maar ik ga wel met je mee
loubna: oke 
esma: maar wanneer hoe??
loubna: luister wanneer komen jou ouders terug?
esma: ooh ik heb het je nie verteld he, toen ik op het strand net drinken ging halen werd ik gebeld door me moeder, ze blijven daar nog een week en ik heb gezegd dat jij me gezelschap hield bij ons thuis.
loubna: oke ik snap het, ik ga me spullen inpakken dan kunnen we ook gelijk bij jou thuis douchen en naar stad gaan.
esma: is goed

na alles ingepakt te hebben liepen we naar beneden
me moeder keek ons vragend aan : waar gaat dit heen?
loubna: mama ik ga bij esma intrekken, haar ouders blijven nog een week weg anders moet ze alleen slapen.
saida ( moeder van loubna ): ewa safi esma waarom jullie met ze tweeen in zo'n groot huis kom jij bij ons intrekken?
esma: nou gelti (tante) ik moet op het huis letten.
saida: ooh safi is goed maar geen gekke dingen uithalen jullie 2  :knipoog: 
loubna: nee mama 
loubna gaf haar moeder een kus en ze liepen naar buiten

we pakte een taxi naar esma's huis daar aangekomen ging esma alvast douche ik belde mounir op.
de telefoon ging over: tuuuut...........tuuuuuuut
mounir: Hallo?........................


wordt vervolgt  :knipoog:

----------


## Zomaariemand001

laat ik maar verder gaan met een vervolgje  :corcky:

----------


## miss_remix

MEEEEER  :terrorist:   :strik:  aub  :plet:  





____
| | | ----- | | ------
| |---||___| | | |____|
| | || | |__ |__ | |


 :grote grijns:  THALLA

----------


## Zomaariemand001

mounir: Hallo?........................
loubna: hallo  :knife_head:  
mounir: met wie spreek ik?
loubna: mmett......
mounir: je met wie?
loubna: llllllllllll..........lllllouloouubbbbbna
mounir: zo schatje dat is een verassing
loubna: noem me niet zo, ik moet je zo spreken over iets belangerijks
mounir: over wat?
loubna: kan ik niet over de telefoon zeggen
mounir: ok schatje ik zie je wel in de stad, ik bel je wel.
loubna: ok
loubna hing snel op........eindelijk kon ze weer normaal ademen
ooh wat een nachtmerrie  :frons: 

esma was inmiddels al uit de douche gekomen en was zich aan het aankleden.
esma: he loubna ga jij nu douche!
loubna: ja ik ga al
esma: trouwens heb je gebeld?
loubna: ja hij komt 
esma: ok lievie yallah ga maar douche.

na het douche kleedde loubna zich ook snel aan.
loubna liet haar, haar maar los hangen voor der gezicht, ze had namelijk nog steeds opgezwolle gezicht
esma deed der haar in een strak knotje
loubna zuchte diep  :frons: 
esma: wat is er lieverd?
loubna: ik durf niet
esma: ik ben bij je maak je nie druk.
loubna: ik weet, yallah kom we gaan.

ze liepen naar buiten opzoek naar een taxi.
er kwam al gauw eentje aangereden
hij bracht de meiden naar de stad, ze betaalde hem en stapte uit.
loubna keek om haar heen, geen mounir te bekennen.
esma: kom we pakken een cafeetje
loubna: ok, hij belt wel.
net hun het cafeetje in wouden gaan, ging loubna's mobiel af.
loubna: ja?
mounir: ik zie je bij die cafe, kijk achter je die auto daar zit ik in
loubna: ja dan stap je toch uit.
mounir: nee jij wou mij spreken weet je nog  :Smilie: 
loubna: oke 
en ze hing op hem neer.
loubna keek angstig naar esma.
esma: wat is er???
loubna: hij wilt dat ik naar ze auto toe loop 
esma: kom we gaan naar hem toe.
esma pakte loubna's hand en ze liepen naar de auto toe.

mounir: hey esma  :tong uitsteken:  
esma reageerde niet op hem.
mounir: lloubna stap in
esma: nee ze stapt niet in 
mounir: loubna stap in!
esma: praat ik chinees? NEE ZE STAPT NIET IN!!!!!
loubna: hey esma safi laat het maar
esma: ben je gek??? je stapt niet bij die freak in!!!!
loubna keek esma serieus aan: ik moet het weten esma  :frons: 
esma: oke je stapt in maar jullie blijven hier, je gaat nergens met haar rijden.........
mounir: dag esma  :Smilie:  , loubna stap in!!
loubna gaf esma een kus en ze stapte bij mounir in.
esma ging in het cafeetje zitten en bleef hun in de gaten houden.


mounir: ewaa schatje krijg ik geen kus?
loubna: ik ben hier gekomen om maar 1 ding te vragen.
mounir: dan geef ik jou wel die kus.
loubna: RAAK ME NIET AAN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
mounir: wat doe je zo  :duizelig:  
loubna begon te huilen
mounir: hey wat is er waarom huil je?
hij was opeens zo raar, eerst verkrachte hij haar, en nu doet hij zorgzaam en alles ??
loubna: mounir waar heb je me dit aangedaan waarom???
mounir: loubna je bent zo mooi he, zo onweerstaanbaar.
loubna: heb je condoom gebruikt  :tranen: 
mounir: wat?????
loubna: je hebt me wel gehoord  :frons: 
mounir keek haar onderzoekend aan: hoezo wat ben je zwanger ofzo?
loubna: dat weet ik niet, daarom vraag ik het jou
mounir: ja tuurlijk heb ik die gebruikt 
loubna leek opgelucht.
mounir: kijk me eens aan
loubna: nee ik weet genoeg...
net loubna wou uitstappen greep hij haar arm vast,
mounir: nee wacht waar ga je?
loubna: weg van jou a beest!
mounir: nee loubna wacht doe die deur dicht
loubna deed de deur weer dicht
loubna: wat moet je
mounir: het spijt me a loubna ik heb spijt van me daad 
loubna keek geschrokken, wajoo zou hij het menen???
mounir keek haar diep in der ogen aan
hij deed zijn hand op haar gezicht
mounir: je bent zo mooi, zo onschuldig ik heb spijt loubna aub ik vraag je niet om het me te vergeven, maar geef me een kans 
loubna had nog zoveel gevoelens voor hem, maar de woedde de pijn die hij haar heeft aangedaan  :tranen: 

loubna: hoe bedoel je, laat me los je maakt me onzeker
loubna: ik wil jou niet!!!!!
mounir: dat meen je niet, je bent net zo gek op mij als ik op jou.
loubna: jij hebt je kans verneukt, je hebt mij GENEUKT  :tranen: 
mounir: hey praat niet zo, ik zie jou niet als die straatwijven, ik ben serieus met jou......
loubna: sorry ik kan dit niet aanhoren
snel stapte ze uit en ze rende terug naar het cafeetje waar esma zat.

esma: en en????
loubna: met condoom
loubna pakte esma's hand kom ik wil hier weg......................................

----------


## miss_remix

MEEEEEER :grote grijns: :d  :zwaai:  

THALLA

----------


## Zomaariemand001

> _Geplaatst door Zomaariemand001_ 
> *mounir: Hallo?........................
> loubna: hallo  
> mounir: met wie spreek ik?
> loubna: mmett......
> mounir: je met wie?
> loubna: llllllllllll..........lllllouloouubbbbbna
> mounir: zo schatje dat is een verassing
> loubna: noem me niet zo, ik moet je zo spreken over iets belangerijks
> ...



we liepen weg naar de boulevard daar ging we op een bankje zitten
esma: ew vertel me nu wat er is gebeurd
loubna: hij zegt dat ie spijt heeft
esma: die schoft hij heeft lef  :Mad:  
loubna: hij zei dat ie serieus met me is 
esma: geloof je hem  :zegniets:  
loubna: ik weet het niet ik ben zo door de war????  :tranen: 
esma: ben je dan vergeten wat hij je heeft aangedaan
loubna: nee nee tuurlijk niet, maar esma jij kan nog met elke jongen trouwen je bent nog maagd, esma ik niet meer en als hij het meent maybe gaat ie dan met me trouwen ofzo  :frons: 
esma: lieverd dit meen je toch niet
loubna: jawel  :tranen: 

esma stond op van het bankje.
loubna: wat is er??
esma: ik weet het niet, straks liegt hij
loubna: one way 2 find out  :frons: 
esma: ooh loubna ik weet het echt niet

loubna stond ook op: hey ik vind echt lief dat je bezorgt om me bent enzo en je staat voor me klaar enzo, maar ik moet het proberen 
esma: ik zeg geen nee, maar ik keur het ook niet goed
loubna: i know
esma: ik steun je wel in alles oke lievie
loubna: thnx hbiba 

we liepen samen de boulevard af
esma: zullen we naar huis heb geen zin meer
loubna: oke kom
we pakte een taxi richting huis, kochte bij esma in de buurt zonnepitten en gingen naar binnen.
.................................................. .................................................

volgende dag,

loubna: esma gaan we naar strand?
esma: ja duhh
we pakte onze spullen in en liepen de deur uit.
esma: zal ik tarik opbellen of hij ons wilt brengen?
loubna: is goed
niet al heel lang daarna kwam tarik
we stapte allebei in richting marina es mir
aangekomen liepen met ze drietjes het strand op
tarik huurde een parrasol en we gingen op een plekje relaxen.
loubna trok haar kleding uit
loubna: ik ga even zwemmen
esma keek verbaast naar loubna 
esma: en het zoutig water dan?
loubna: ik voel me al beter  :knipoog: 

terwijl loubna naar het water liep
trok ook esma haar kleding uit en ging ze naast tarik op de handoeken zitten.
tarik: hey esma 
esma: ja  :Smilie: 
tarik: uuh ik sprak mounir net aan de telefoon hij kan elke moment hier ook zijn?
esma: ja ooh  :slaap:  
tarik: maar dat wil jij toch niet???
esma: klopt maar ik sta achter loubna als zij het nie erg vind, vind ik het ook nie erg.
tarik: wat is er nou eigelijk precies tussen die 2 gebeurd?
esma: niks ik wil het er liever nie over hebben ok 
tarik: je hebt gelijk laten we van elkaar genieten  :lekpuh:  
esma:  :grote grijns: 

kort daarna kwam mounir aangelopen.
mounir: ewa mensen
hij gaf esma en tarik een hand
hij keek om zich heen: waar is loubna?
esma: die is gaan zwemmen
mounir: zonder mij...
tarik: kijk daar ze komt al het water uit  :knipoog: 
loubna kwam liep naar hun toe
pakte een handoek om haar af te drogen
en ging zitten
mounir: groeten we niet?
loubna: ojaa sorry
ze stak haar hand uit naar hem
hij pakte der hand vast maar trok haar ook gelijk overeind en kuste haar op der mond.....
iedereen keek verbaast naar loubnaa
hoe zou ze reageren???

----------


## miss_remix

:engel:   :engel:   :engel:  
ga snel verder 

thalla

----------


## zina_faatje

mooi meid prachtig  :rambo:

----------


## Zomaariemand001

hoe zou ze reageren???
ze beantwoorden z'n kus 
en ze ging weer zitten op der plek
je kon aan esma's gezichts uitdrukking zien dat ze het er moeilijk mee had.
esma: ik ga zwemmen, tarik ga je mee?
tarik: uuh ja is goed
ze liepen hand in hand naar het water.
mounir ging naast loubna zitten en keek tevreden naar haar.
loubna: is er wat?
mounir: je bent mooi
loubna: hou maar op met slijmen ik ben nog steeds niet vergeten wat er is gebeurd.
mounir pakte loubna's hand: maar lieverdje ik hou van je?
loubna: hoe kan je dat zeggen mounir? je hebt me verkracht 
mounir: kijk ik heb je al gezegd dat het me spijt maar ik wil verder met je, het is niet zo ze3ma dat ik je nu ga dumpen ik wil alleen jou?
loubna: ik weet het niet hoor
mounir: jawel je weet het wel anders zat je nu niet hier naast me.
loubna: wie zegt dat je me gewoon niet flashed om me het bed in te krijgen
mounir: hoe kan ik het bewijzen?
loubna: weet ik veel.
mounir: wanneer ga je trouwens terug naar nederland?
loubna: ik denk nog een kleine ander half week
mounir: ik ook
mounir: we blijven in contact ik wil echt een serieuze relatie met je opbouwen?
loubna: relatie?? ik weet niet of je het weet maar ik ben ontmaagd door jou??
mounir: ja dat weet ik maar al te goed maar wat wil je dan nu trouwen ofzo?
loubna: ik weet niet
mounir: tuurlijk niet je moet nog je school afmaken.
loubna: ja straks dump je me in nederland  :dood:  
mounir: wallah ik weet echt niet hoe ik je kan bewijzen dat ik serieus met je ben.
loubna: zie je deze blauwe plek op me gezicht? je hebt me vertrouwe in je misbruikt
mounir keek pijnlijk naar loubna
mounir: als jij weet hoe erge spijt ik heb 
loubna: safi laten we erover ophouden esma en tarik komen eraan.
.................................................. ......................
esma maakte zich droog en trok der kleding aan
loubna: waarom trek je je kleding aan?
esma: ik ga nie meer zwemmen 
loubna: ooh oke
esma: ik wil eigelijk lemia gaan bellen
loubna: ja dat wil ik eigelijk ook.
loubna stond ook op.
mounir: waar gaan jullie bellen dan?
loubna: bij de teleboutiq, heb je hier ook in marina.
mounir: hier bel maar met me mobiel
esma: nee dank je wel, we hebben onze eige geld 
loubna: nee geef maar 
esma keek verbaast naar loubna 
loubna: ja esma wat, hij heeft nog veel goed te maken
esma: ok waga
we belde naar lemia eerst praatte loubna: hallo heee zussie hoesi nou??
lemia: heeeeeeeeeeeeee wat een verassing wajoo wat leuk dat je belt
loubna: ik ben hier niet alleen ik ben hier met esma.
lemia: ooh wat leuk  :grote grijns:  :grote grijns: 
loubna: hoe is het met de zwangerschap
lemia: jaaa me buik wordt steeds groter is onwijs mooi
loubna: gaat het wel goed?
lemia: hamdoulah alles verloopt prima
loubna oke dan hier heb je esma

esma praatte wat bij met lemia aan de telefoon
loubna: ewa esma schiet op maak het niet te bond is zielig voor mounir  :knipoog: 
mounir moest lachen
lemia hoorde wat loubna zei
lemia:hey esma wat zei loubna over een ene mounir?
esma: ooh mounir das de vriend van loubna
lemia werd stil
esma: joehoe ben je er nog
lemia: uuh ja
esma: is er wat?
lemia: nee nee hoor
lemia: hey ik moet gaan beslemma.......tuut tuut

esma keek verbaast: ze hangt op me neer ?
loubna: wie lemia?
esma: ja  :zegniets:  
loubna: misschien verbrak de verbinding van zelf
mounir: of is me beltegoed op  :melig:  
esma: nee nee ze zei beslemma 
loubna: ewa trek je er niks van aan der hormonen slaan op hol
mounir: maar wat hoor ik nou is je zus zwanger?
loubna: ja leuk hea
mounir: ja dat doet ze goed
loubna: hoezo?
mounir: ik ken haar van gezicht zag haar weleens, mooie dame maar niet zo mooi als jou.
loubna: haha ze is toch al getrouwd  :lekpuh:  
mounir:  :knipoog: 

esma bleef vooruit zich staren
loubna: esma waar denk je aan?..............................................

----------


## miss_remix

:boogie:  MORE

----------


## Zomaariemand001

loubna: esma waar denk je aan?..............................................
esma: uuh aan niks joh 
loubna: hey het is hier echt saai  :puh:  
mounir: laten we het dan gezellig maken  :love:  
esma: laten we naar huis gaan  :blozen:  
tarik: mag ik ook nog iets zeggen  :auw2:  
esma: nee  :motorzaag:  
tarik: ok  :fucyc:  

we stonden allemaal op en pakte onze spullen in.
we liepen met ze viertjes het strand af, aangekomen bij de parkeerplaats.....splitste de groepjes.
mounir ging met loubna en tarik ging met esma
mounir: waar moet je heen.
loubna: essie's huis
mounir: kom je nie meer thuis?
loubna: jawel maar ik logeer nu bij esma der ouders zijn er namelijk nie.
mounir : ooh ik snap  :knipoog: 

aangekomen bij esma's huis stapte ik uit en pakte me strand tas, esma en tarik waren er al.
mounir: ewa ga ik je vanavond zien?
loubna: ik denk het wel 
mounir: yallah geef me een kus
loubna keek een beetje moeilijk om der heen
mounir: oke dan niet... 
hij boog zie voorover naar loubna en kuste haar op der mond.
mounir: ik haal je om 7 op.
loubna knikte en liep richting esma
tarik was inmiddels ook al vertrokken.
esma keek loubna al aan van:  :kalasnikov:  
loubna: jaaa ik weet wat je gaat zeggen 
loubna: ik weet wat ik doe  :ego:  
esma: ik zeg al niets  :puh:  
loubna: fijn  :boogjes:  

de 2 dames liepen naar binnen douchde en knapte zich op.
het was al kwart over 7
esma: eej loubna we moeten opschieten hoor we zijn te laat.
loubna: jaha ik kom eraan 
de twee dames liepen naar buiten richting de stoep
tot hun grote schrik zien ze daar.............................................. .....

----------


## miss_remix

meeeeeeeeeer  :lachu:

----------


## Zomaariemand001

vind je wel leuk hea  :lekpuh:

----------


## Cindarella

Ga snel verder!! Echt een Goed verhaal.

----------


## loubna_hotm

eej zomaariemand001,
als je geen zin meer hebt om het verder te schrijven (wat ik eigenlijk wel kan begrijpen.....zo'n lang verhaal ondanks het een hartsikke leuk verhaal is)want je hebt zker genoeg andere dingen te doen maar waarom begin je dan ook niet met de slot..?!?
want dan hebben wij ons zin en jij toch??
maar jah.. je moet het zelf weten hoor we kunnen je niet dwingen maar het zou zonde zijn als je nu opeens midden in het verhaal stopt!!

kusjes loubna...  :Smilie:

----------


## Zomaariemand001

heey ja je hebt gelijk  :grote grijns: 

maar komt goed  :knipoog:

----------


## Zomaariemand001

ik heb opeens wel zin om verder te gaan  :melig2:

----------


## Soussia'86

> _Geplaatst door Zomaariemand001_ 
> *ik heb opeens wel zin om verder te gaan *


 :boogie:

----------


## loubna_hotm

> _Geplaatst door Zomaariemand001_ 
> *ik heb opeens wel zin om verder te gaan *



OKE DAN!!! ZO MAG IK HET HOREN HIHIHI  :wijs:   :duim:  

kusjes...

----------


## Zomaariemand001

de twee dames liepen naar buiten richting de stoep
tot hun grote schrik zien ze daar.............................................. .....
yassir een praatje maken met mounir
esma: wajooo wajoo wat moeten we doen??
loubna: gewoon naar mounir toe lopen, tazz yassir is geen koning ofzo wat maak jij je druk
esma: eej daaaag meid, ik ga daar nie heen, trouwens ik moet hier wachten op tarik  :melig2:  
loubna: ok dan niet schijterd  :fuckit2:  
esma bleef bij de stoep staan en loubna liep op mounir en yassir af

loubna: heey
mounir : hee kijk daar heb je me schatje al 
yassir: schatje???????  :vreemd:  
mounir: ja yassir laat ik je even voorstellen aan me vrouwtje, loubna
loubna: we kennen elkaar al
mounir: hoe bedoel je?
loubna: is ex van me zus  :knipoog:  
mounir keek verbaast naar yassir
mounir: dat heb je me nooit verteld
loubna: nee klopt yassir verteld zulke dingen nie hij is namelijk leugenaar en klootzak  :Smilie: 
loubna: maar mounir zullen we nu gaan?
yassir bleef geschrokken naar loubna keken
mounir: hier heb je de sleutels ga alvast in de auto zitten
loubna pakte de sleutels en liep naar de auto
yassir: ejoo asahbi wat doe je met zo'n meisje?
mounir: hoezo geen mooie dame?
yassir: yawel tuurlijk wel, maar ze is nog jong en asahbi betrek haar niet in deze shit.
mounir: welke shit?
yassir: je weet wat ik bedoel!
mounir: rustig aan jongen ik ben serieus met dit meisje, wallah zo'n een lekkerheid laat ik niet meer gaan  :knipoog:  
yassir: eej als je haar maar niet in de problemen brengt man.
mounir: nee jonge, maar eej ik moet gaan
yassir: ja safi laterz
mounit: later.....
.................................................. ....................................
in de auto

loubna: sjooo kon et nie nog langer?
mounir: ewa ja ik had die gozer lang nie gesproken.
loubna: waar ken je hem eigelijk van?
mounir: is een hele goeie vriend van mij.
loubna  :blozen: oh oke
we reden richting een cafee en gingen daar wat chillen ondertussen was esma ook opgehaald door tarik en die waren ook egens wat gaan drinken........................................... ..............................................

----------


## miss_remix

:zwaai:  [email protected] $n3L V3RD3R

THALLA

----------


## miss_sabria

hey meid

ga aub snel verder



p.s:ik w8


xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

----------


## taza chica

Heey sis!

its good to have you back, ga zo door meid,  :duim:  

thallaj,

boesa tazachica

----------


## tetouania99

HE MEID JE VERHAAL IS GOEDDDDDDDDDDDDD GA SNEL VERDER MET SCHRIJVEN

GROETJES

----------


## Rahila

Hey schatje!!!
je schrijft gewoonweg prachtig woelah!
je bent een natuur talent!!!!!!!
maar schrijf zo vlug je kan weer een vervolgje bij, 
want ik ben verzot op dit verhaal!!!!
laat ons ni te lang wachten h
al houd je verder nog goed.
big kis....Rahila

----------


## snoopyke

hallo schattie het is een zeer leuk verhaal...is dat waargebeurd??? 3JAAR!!! Doet me aan mijn eerst en laatste relatie denken ...verloofd geweest met iemand  :baard:  gedurende 3 miserabel jaren...en nu ja...I hate men's....ben een zeer lief en attent persoon maar vanaf het moment dat ze te dicht bij mij in de buurt komen...amaaai!!!! Ga verder met je verhaal zusje,... Xsje ikke

----------


## Zomaariemand001

hee allemaal ben blij dat jullie m'n verhaal nog interessant vinden  :ole:  

ik had deze week bijna helemaal geen tijd druk met toetseweek enz.
maar nu heb ik wel even tijd dus ik ga meteen verder

----------


## Zomaariemand001

we reden richting een cafee en gingen daar wat chillen ondertussen was esma ook opgehaald door tarik en die waren ook egens wat gaan drinken........................................... ..............................................

.................................................. ..............................

na de zomervakantie........


iedereen en alles was weer terug in nederland, iedereen probeerde weer rustig z'n leventje op te pakken
loubna en esma gingen weer naar school, lemia was gestopt met school wegens haar zwangerschap.
loubna had nog steeds een relatie met mounir en esma met tarik.
alles ging goed, teminste zo leek het, maar schijnbedriegt  :tik:

----------


## Zomaariemand001

het was een rustige schooldag, loubna was net vrij en mounir stond voor haar school op der te wachten, ze stapte bij hem in en ze reden weg.
iedereen op het schoolplein keek met open mond naar hun.
loubna: waar gaan we heen?
mounir: naar me huis
loubna: wat doen?
mounir: chillen.
loubna: ok

in de afgelope maanden is loubna heel erg naar mounir toe getrokken,niet zo vaak meer thuis en hij had het, het meest voor het zegge.
lemia en esma maakte zich ook heel erg zorgen om loubna, ging het wel goed met haar?

mounir en loubna waren ondertussen al bij hem thuis aangekomen ze zaten een beetje op de bank te flikflooien.
mounir: eej ik moet trouwens met je praten
loubna: wat dan?
mounir: er wordt veel geroddeld over ons.
loubna: hoe bedoel je?
mounir: ze zijn jaloers op ons a loubna
loubna: ja zoiets had ik ook al gemerkt, maar schijt aan die mensen.
mounir: ja, maar wat als je zus ofzo iets zegt?
loubna: die hebben niks te zeggen ik hou van je en dat kan niemand mij wegnemen.
mounir keek opgelucht en omhelsde haar.
mounir: ok dan schatje.

ze telefoon ging, z'n telefoon ging altijd op rare momenten af en heel vaak, het waren vaak van die geheimzinnige telefoontjes, maar loubna had eigelijk nooit gevraagd hoe dat nou zat met die telefoontjes.
hij nam op: ja?
ja,...
nee,.....8 uur, is goed...later
en hij hing op.
loubna wou het eigelijk wel weten.
loubna: hoe zit dat nou jij altijd met je geheimzinnige telefoontjes?
mounir pakte haar beide handen en zei: lieverd als de tijd daarvoor rijp is vertel ik het je.
loubna: hoezo niet nu? je kan me alles vertellen weet je toch?
mounir: ja maar dit is nog te vroeg.
loubna maakte haar handen los uit de zijne en stond op.
loubna: is het een ander meisje?
mounir: ewa safi wat praat je gek?, je weet dat je de enige voor me bent  :kwaad:  
loubna: wie was het dan  :potver:  
loubna: je gaat het me NU vertellen
mounir: oke ga zitten
loubna: nee ik blijf liever staan.
mounir: GA zitten!!!!!!!!!
loubna ging zitten  :auw2:  
loubna: nou ik zit, vertel op!
mounir: schatje beloof me dat je me uit laat praten en je niet boos wordt.
loubna: ok
mounir: die telefoontjes verdien ik me brood mee
loubna: hoe bedoel je???
mounir: ik zit in de drugs
loubna slikte even en keek ernstig.......
loubna: maar.......
mounir legde z'n vinger op haar lippen: ssst laat me uitpraten aub.
mounir: kijk ik wou het je altijd al vertellen maar ik was bang dat je bij me weg zou gaan.
loubna: ooh mounir, ik weet niet wat ik moet zeggen, maar ik ben niet voor een drugsdealer gevallen, ik ben voor jou gevallen voor MOUNIR.
loubna: het is niet nu dat ik je ga verlaten, ik hou van je weet je nog!
loubna: maar je kan niet zomaar dingen voor me verbergen, ik wil dat je me overal bij betrekt.
mounir: nee ik kan je niet in deze shit betrekken het is gevaarlijk.
loubna: ik wil het! 
mounir omhelsde loubna: ik had me nooit zo'n meisje kunnen durven wensen als jou.
loubna: beloof me dat je me alles verteld.
mounir: beloofd a schat.

loubna: hey ik moet weer gaan, anders worden ze ongerust bij me thuis.
mounir: oke kom.
in de auto ging ze telefoon weer af,: ja jonge ik kom zo bij je.
loubna: handel eerst je zaakjes af, ik kom later wel.
mounir: weet je zeker dat je erbij wilt zijn?
loubna: ja!
ze reden dus eerst langs een steegje waar een marokkaanse gast stond te wachten.
mounir deed z'n raampje open en gaf hem een zakje, de jongen gaf hem geld.
en mounir reed weer weg.
loubna: wat gaf je hem?
mounir: 2 gram coke
loubna: ow oke  :duizelig:  
hij bracht daarna loubna naar huis, ze gaf hem een afscheid kus en ze ging naar binnen.
.................................................. ...............................
volgende dag  :grote grijns:

----------


## zina_faatje

echt mooi vervolg -x- faatje

----------


## inesse

hey zomaariemand ,
je bent gewoon fantastisch!!!!!
ik hoop dat je zo snel mogelijk verder gaat
want ik heb je verhaal in 1,2,3 gelezen
das en FANTASTISCHE verhaal!!!!!!! 


dikke kus  :kusgrijs:

----------


## Cindarella

:oog:  Ga gauw door!! Ik wacht echt op het vervolg.

----------


## Zomaariemand001

> _Geplaatst door Zomaariemand001_ 
> *het was een rustige schooldag, loubna was net vrij en mounir stond voor haar school op der te wachten, ze stapte bij hem in en ze reden weg.
> iedereen op het schoolplein keek met open mond naar hun.
> loubna: waar gaan we heen?
> mounir: naar me huis
> loubna: wat doen?
> mounir: chillen.
> loubna: ok
> 
> ...


loubna had echt geen zin om vandaag naar school te gaan, ze sprong onder de douche,kleedde zich snel aan en liep naar beneden.
Loubna keek verbaast, lemia was bij hun op bezoek zonder wahieb.
Loubna: wat een verassing leef jij ook nog  :haha:  
lemia: moet je niet naar school of met je barbies spelen  :kotsen2:  
loubna: nee school niet, en barbies? die tijd heb ik al gehad  :bandiet:  
lemia: hai hai kleine meisjes zijn groot geworden, maar je hebt dus geen school?
loubna nope hoezo?  :Smilie: 
lemia: mooi zo dan kan je met mij mee gaan winkelen.
loubna: wat moet je kopen dan?
lemia: gewoon kleding voor mezelf ik pas bijna niks meer door me buik.
loubna: ok kom 

we liepen hand in hand op weg naar de stad.
het was echt gezellig, bij praten enzo.
lemia had nu best wel een buikje, het stond haar zo mooi  :love:  
terwijl we een schoenenzaak in liepen ging loubna's telefoon af.
ze praatte wat geheimzinnig en hing weer op.
lemia keek vragend naar loubna: wie was dat?
loubna: mounir.
lemia: je vriend?
loubna: jep
lemia: nu we het toch over hem hebben, weet je z'n naam komt me bekend voor, ken ik hem??
loubna: nee ik denk het haast niet, maar hij kent yassir wel he!
lemia: ooh echt?
loubna: ja
lemia :blozen: k kijk wel uit, met wat je doet he!
loubna: jahaa ik ben niet meer 12
lemia: ooh nee  :knipoog: 

lemia keek plagend naar loubna
loubna: kom we gaan hier weg, lelijke schoenen!
ze liepen de winkel uit, net ze de winkel er naast naar binnen wouden, kruiste de ogen van lemia met 2 bekende donkere ogen.
het was yassir, hij bleef afwachtend staan.
lemia liep snel de winkel in met loubna en deed alsof ze hem niet had gezien.

Na een hele dag gewinkeld te hebben liepen de zusjes richting huis.
lemia pakte vandaar de bus naar haar huis.
in de bus kwam yassir opeens naast lemia zitten.
lemia: wajoo je liet me schrikken wat doe jij in de bus??
yassir: ik zag je instappen ik moet je spreken!
lemia: nee yassir sorry ik jou niet wil je nu aub opstaan en ergens anders gaan zitten.
yassir: ik zag je in de stad met je zusje.
lemia: ga weg, of ik sta wel op.
yassir: nee blijf zitten ik ben zo klaar en dan laat ik je met rust.
lemia: wat wil je??
yassir: ik moet je voor iets waarschuwen.
lemia: hoe bedoel je?
yassir: kijk al is het uit tussen ons en alles, je zusje is net mijn zusje enneh ik moet je wat vertellen.
lemia: wat ?????
yassir: ze heeft een vriend!
lemia keek hem geirriteerd aan: ja iedereen heeft een vriend,  :boos:  
yassir: ja maar het is een vriend van mij
lemia: ja mounir en nu??? 
yassir: ja hij heet mounir, luister lemia het is echt geen goeie jongen voor haar.
lemia: waar bemoei jij je mee laat ons gewoon met rust.
yassir: luister hij is een drugsdealer en ik weet dat hij je zusje ermee gaat betrekken.
lemia's gezicht veranderde lijkbleek: drugs??
yassir: luister hou haar uit zijn buurt hij gaat haar toekomst kapot maken.
lemia: wat wat mijn zusje, ik maak die klootzak af, hou jij hem uit HAAR buurt.
yassir: dat kan ik niet hij is maar een vriend van me.
lemia: ok ok safi ik weet genoeg, toch bedankt.
yassir: graag gedaan

hij stond op en liep naar de achterkant van de bus en ging daar zitten.
lemia was nog steeds lijkbleek.
ejooo ejooo een drugsdealer, waar is loubna mee bezig.
lemia belde loubna gelijk op: ja waar ben je???
loubna: buiten hoezo?
lemia: kom nu naar me toe.
loubna: nee kan nie ben nu met mounir
lemia: met mounir?? loubna ga meteen van hem weg kom nu nu naar me toe, hoor je me NU!!!!
loubna: what the fuck heb jij??? een aanval ofzo
lemia: kom nou maar naar me toe ik ben over 5 minuten thuis.
loubna: a debiel doe normaal ik kom niet ik spreek je morgen wel ofzo daag!!! tuut tuut.
lemia ging helemaal door het lint in de bus, wajoo ze hangt op me wanneer, wajoo wajoo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

loubna ondertussen met mounir thuis.
loubna: wat een idioot is ze ook  :boos:  wat denkt ze wel niet  :laser:  
mounir: lieverd wat is er?
loubna: weet ik nie, lemia deed helemaal hysterische aan de telefoon, dat ik bij je weg moest gaan enzo ??
mounir: waarom dat?
loubna: weet ik veel, maar me bolle reet voor der  :kotsen2:  
mounir moest lachen.
loubna: wat lach je?
mounir: je bent een schatje wist je dat?
loubna: ja hahaa
mounir liep naar haar toe en omhelsde haar.
verluisterend in haar oor : lieverdje ik verlang naar je..................
.................................................. ..

----------


## Soussia'86

> _Geplaatst door Zomaariemand001_ 
> *mounir liep naar haar toe en omhelsde haar.
> verluisterend in haar oor : lieverdje ik verlang naar je..................
> .................................................. ..*


Het ziet er naar uit dat het niet bij die ene keer in Marokko zal blijven tussen Mounir en Loubna...

----------


## Zomaariemand001

je hebt een glazenbol he  :verliefd:

----------


## Zomaariemand001

mounir liep naar haar toe en omhelsde haar.
verluisterend in haar oor : lieverdje ik verlang naar je..................
ik maakte me los uit zijn armen en keek hem aan
loubna: je verlangd naar me  :vreemd:  wat moet ik me daarbij voorstellen?
mounir pakte me hand en keek me diep in de ogen aan.
mounir: ooh loubna je bent zo mooi en zo lief ik heb nog nooit zo iets prachtigs als jou gezien, loubna ik wil je.
loubna keek een beetje verlegen naar de grond, maar ze snapte het niet echt, bedoelde hij nou dat hij met haar naar bed wou? 
mounir:........?
loubna: jahhh, maar je hebt me toch al  :nerd:  
mounir: je weet best wat ik bedoel  :loens:  
loubna: ja  :frons:  

loubna liep de kamer uit naar de keuken, wajooo hij wilt met me naar bed wat moet ik doen ???
ik kan hem niet afwijzen, straks wilt ie niet met me trouwen ik ben toch al ontmaagd  :tranen:  tfoe tfoe, me toekomst is ver******d als mounir me dumpt.
ik voelde 2 handen om me middel en een gezicht tegen de mijne.
een zachte natte kus in me nek.
ik draaie me om naar hem toe.
mounir: waarom kijk je zo? wil jij me dan niet
loubna: tuurlijk wel, maar dat hoort pas als je getrouwd bent
mounir: ja maar wij zijn voor elkaar bestemd dat weet je best en ik ben echt geen mogool om je te laten gaan, jij en ik zijn 1 we horen bij elkaar.
mounir: en we kunnen nu nog niet trouwen je bent te jong dat weet je.
loubna: hoe kan je nou zeggen dat we voor altijd bij elkaar blijven dat weet je niet.
mounir legde me hand op zijn borst en keek me diep in de ogen aan: zie je hier in me hart weet ik het zeker alleen dat telt.
mounir omhelsde me en verluisterde zachtjes in me oor: ik hou van je alleen van jou.
loubna: ik hou ook van jou  :frons: 
ik keek op de klok het was al best laat.
loubna: lieverd ga je me naar huis brengen?
mounir:blijf je niet slapen?
loubna: nee kan toch niet.
mounir: bel je ouders op en zeg dat je bij esma blijft slapen ofzo.
loubna: ik weet het niet hoor.
mounir: vertrouw je me niet??
loubna: tuurlijk wel.
mounir pakte ze mobiel en gaf het aan me, waar w8 je dan nog op.
loubna: oke oke
ik belde eerst naar esma
loubna: heej ja essie hoor dan 
esma: jaa?
loubna: als me ouders naar je huis bellen ofzo, ik logeer bij jou ok.
esma: huh waar ben je dan??
loubna: ik ben bij mounir 
esma:  :oog:   :oog:  herhaal dat nog eens?????
loubna: ja ik weet wat je gaat zeggen maar leg het je wel keertje uit, maar kan ik nu op je rekenen of niet?
esma: jahaaa safi is goed.
loubna: thnx ik hou van je doei doei
esma: doe rustig aan beslemma.

ik belde daarna me ouders op.
ik gaf mounir z'n mobieltje terug en ging opgelucht op de bank zitten.
mounir kwam net naast me zitten en de bel ging.
mounir stond op om open te doen.
2 jongens kwamen de huiskamer ingelopen.
ze gaven me een hand.
de jongens: heb je het?
mounir: helemaal, hey schatje kan je even in die laa achter je een zak pakken.
ik wist niet echt wat hij bedoelde maar ik stond op en deed de la open.
ik zag een grote zak met witte spul in, wajoo zeker coke.
dat bedoelde hij  :vreemd:  
ik pakte de zak en liep naar de jongens ik gaf het aan hun.
de jongens betaalde mounir en gingen weer weg.
loubna: ben je gek dat je thuis gaat dealen?
mounir: nee tuurlijk niet, maar dit zijn 2 matties van me hele goeie hun zijn te vertrouwen.
loubna: ik hoop het 
mounir begon te lachen.
loubna: wat? lach je me uit
mounir: nee ik vind het gewoon schattig dat jij je zorgen om me maakt.
loubna; je zegt zelf we zijn 1  :knipoog: 
mounir: ik weet 
hij kwam dichtbij me staan en pakte me stevig vast, hij tilde zachtjes me kin omhoog en kuste me op me lippen.
ik beantwoorde zijn kus en zachtjes glijden zijn tong over de mijne.
voor ik het wist lagen we in de slaapkamer op het bed.
het zoenen werd steeds heftiger en heftiger
ik kon merken dat mounir echt zin had, hij was zo opgewonden.
zou dit de nacht zijn 
hij deed

----------


## Dounia_17

:melig:  



Hey meid wou even zeggen dat je verhaal echt super goed is..
ik heb zelf ook een verhaal geschreven'Dit gevecht kan ik niet winnen,want jouw liefde zit veelste diep van binnen'.Ik probeer het net zo goed als jou te doen maar het lukt gewoon niet jou verhaal blijft de bomba ow ja en als je zin en tijd hebt moet je maar als je wilt mijn verhaal lezen en even zeggen wat je ervan vind..Lijkt me zeer leuk om van iemand te horen die zo'n Goed verhaal heeft geschreven wat zegt over mijn verhaal.. :knipoog:  nou schrijf gauw verder 

dikke zoen Dounia_17

----------


## Zomaariemand001

> _Geplaatst door Dounia_17_ 
> * 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey meid wou even zeggen dat je verhaal echt super goed is..
> ik heb zelf ook een verhaal geschreven'Dit gevecht kan ik niet winnen,want jouw liefde zit veelste diep van binnen'.Ik probeer het net zo goed als jou te doen maar het lukt gewoon niet jou verhaal blijft de bomba ow ja en als je zin en tijd hebt moet je maar als je wilt mijn verhaal lezen en even zeggen wat je ervan vind..Lijkt me zeer leuk om van iemand te horen die zo'n Goed verhaal heeft geschreven wat zegt over mijn verhaal.. nou schrijf gauw verder 
> 
> dikke zoen Dounia_17*


k heb je verhaal gelezen prachtig  :ole:  
en ik ga ook gauw verder, maar jij moet ook gauw verder he  :grote grijns:

----------


## Dounia_17

hey ik ga nu even verder jij ook he :knipoog: echt top verhaal :knipoog:   :zwaai:

----------


## Zomaariemand001

> _Geplaatst door Zomaariemand001_ 
> *mounir liep naar haar toe en omhelsde haar.
> verluisterend in haar oor : lieverdje ik verlang naar je..................
> ik maakte me los uit zijn armen en keek hem aan
> loubna: je verlangd naar me  wat moet ik me daarbij voorstellen?
> mounir pakte me hand en keek me diep in de ogen aan.
> mounir: ooh loubna je bent zo mooi en zo lief ik heb nog nooit zo iets prachtigs als jou gezien, loubna ik wil je.
> loubna keek een beetje verlegen naar de grond, maar ze snapte het niet echt, bedoelde hij nou dat hij met haar naar bed wou? 
> mounir:........?
> ...


hij deed zijn kleding uit en de kleedde mij ook uit.
ik weet niet wat me bezielde maar het voelde zo goed  :hihi:  
voor ik het wist lagen we in elkaar armen te slapen.
we hadden het gewoon gedaan  :slik!:  wow!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
ik kon het niet geloven maar het was gewoon gebeurd, gewoon gewoon  :verrassing:  
volgende dag............
ik werd wakker door de zon die in me ogen scheen van het raam.
ik keek voor me en ik daar toch is wat best groot geschapen was  :auw2:  
mounir was net uit de douche gekomen en kleedde zich aan.
mounir merkte al snel dat ik hem aan het bekijken was.
mounir: kan je het goed zien lieverd?
loubna: hahahaa shit ik dacht dat je me niet door had  :tong uitsteken:  
hij liep naar het bed en kwam op me zitten en kuste me overal.
loubna: waar heb ik dat aan te danken?
mounir: je bent zo mooi en je bent van mij 
ik werd verlegen en duwde hem van me af
loubna: ga ga ik wil ook douche  :tong uitsteken:  
ik rende gauw naar de douche en deed de douche cabine dicht.
na mijn lekkere warme douche kwam ik in een handdoek gewikkeld de slaapkamer in.
mounir lag op het bed geld te tellen.
ik reallisseerde me dat ik helemaal geen kleren bij me had tfoe shit shit.
loubna: uuuhm mounir  :grote grijns:  
mounir: jaaaaaaaaaah schat?
loubna: ik geen kleren nu PROBLEEM  :boeps:  
mounir: hahaha ach ik denk ook echt overal aan 
loubna keek hem vragend aan, huh waar heeft hij het nou weer over?
loubna: hoe bedoel je
mounir: dus die klerenkast op 
ik liep naar de klerenkast en deed em open  :slik!:  
wouw helemaal mooi ingericht alles netjes gevouwd en dames kleren nog wel mijn maat
loubna: kifash hoe kom je hier aan????
mounir: ik denk overal aan, die kleren zijn van jou.
ik sprong op het bed en omhelsde hem
loubna: je bent echt een schatje, maar dat hoefde echt niet zoveel dure kleren wajooo ben je gek?
mounir: nee, maar ik hou me schatje warm met kwaliteit.
ik stond weer op en pakte een boxershort en bh.
loubna: hoe wist je eigelijk me cup maat enzo :P
mounir: ik kan goed gokken  :knipoog: 
loubna: hahahaa zeker.
mounir: ej trek snel iets aan voordat ik je ga aanvallen je bent zo mooi ik hou me gewoon nie in bij jou 
ik moest lachen en trok een broer en truitje aan.
alles was gewoon precies mijn maat echt grappig.
ik ging bij hem op bed zitten.
mounir: haha sorry dat ik hier heel associaal geld aan het tellen ben maar dat moet even.
loubna: geeft niet  :Smilie: 
hij deed het geld weer in z'n zak en boog zich naar me toe.
hij kuste me op me lippen en pakte me hoofd vast.
loubna: niet nu ik heb net gedouched 
mounir: wat ik kus je alleen
loubna: ja van het 1 komt het ander  :knipoog: 
mounir begon te lachen: hahahaha je kent me te goed afstand jij
loubna: hahaha ik weet.
loubna : maar schat, ik moet zo weg he, naar huis.
mounir: ja schat is goed.
we stonden op en aten wat eerst, daarna bracht hij me naar huis.
mounir: we bellen he
loubna: we bellen  :grote grijns: 

ik stapte uit en liep de straat in buiten zag ik mo en yassir staan
mo: waar komt deze dame vandaan?
loubna: uit de k*t van tante sjaan  :fuckit2:  
yassir verslikte zich in de blikje cola waar hij net een slok van nam.
mo: a mogool let op je woorden
loubna: jij vroeg me toch en ik gaf antwoord.
mo: safi ga naar binnen lelijkerd.
ik liep naar binnen en gelijk naar boven.
me moeder keek me vragen aan.
loubna: wat is er  :grote grijns: 
moedeR: hoe kom jij aan deze nieuwe en vooral dure outfit????????
loubna: gekocht 
moeder: hoe kom je aan het geld?
loubna: een vriendin van lemia werkt in die dure winkel en die gaf ons korting.
me moeder knikte wat en ze ging weer weg

net ik me kamer in liep ging me telefoon af ik pakte hem op
het was niemand anders dan lemia
lemia: kom naar me toe
loubna: waarom
lemia: we moeten praten
loubna: pfff ik kom zo
ik hing op me zus neer en ging weer naar buiten bij de bushalte staan.

----------


## zina_faatje

mooi meisje egt geen kheb er geen woorden voor kusjes faatje  :hardlach:

----------


## Zomaariemand001

dank je wel  :grote grijns: 


ik hing op me zus neer en ging weer naar buiten bij de bushalte staan.
dus bus kwam al gauw en ik stapte in richting me zus.
aangekomen bij der huis liep ik met lood in me schoenen naar de deur en belde aan.
wahieb deed open, ik gaf hem een hand en liep naar binnen.
loubna: waar is lemia?
wahieb: boven
loubna: ok 
ik liep naar boven naar haar slaapkamer ze lag op der bed een boek te lezen.
toen ze me zag probeerde ze met moeite op te staan, ik hiel haar een handje, komt door die grote buik  :knipoog: 
ik gaf haar 4 kussen en ging naast der op bed zitten.
loubna: vertel op
lemia: ja luister wat ik nu ga zeggen, zal je niet leuk vinden maar ik ben je grote zus en ik weet het het beste dus luister naar me 
loubna: bespaar me al de gebla, ik weet wat ik doe ik ben geen kleine meid meer.
lemia keek me droevig aan en met verdriet.
loubna: kijk niet zo  :frons:  
lemia: jawel dat doe ik wel, loubna je bent me kleine zusje of je dat nou wilt of nie en ik zie dat je helemaal de wegkwijt bent dat laat ik niet toe! ik hou van je JAH!
loubna: ik hou ook van jou gekkie, maar ik ben oud genoeg om me eigen beslissingen te nemen.
lemia: maar hij is niet goed voor je.
loubna: dat is hij wel, hij is pas een echte man!
lemia: trouwens hoe kom jij aan d&g schoene???? en aan moschino broek?????? en aan cavelli truitje?????????????
loubna keek verlegen naar de grond, van mounir gekregen  :melig2:  
lemia: en dat vind je grappig  :argwaan:  
loubna: nee heel erg lief  :jeweetog:  
lemia: weet je wel hoe die gozer aan z'n geld komt, hij is een drugsdealer
loubna: wie heeft je dat verteld????????????
lemia: iedereen weet het hoor en jij gaat met een dealer wajooo SCHANDDE.
loubna: je hebt echt je vooroordelen al klaar staan he tazzz, sorry heb geen eens zin om hier op in te gaan, ik ken mounir en ik weet hoe hij is, hij is de liefste en het beste wat me ooit is overkomen.
lemia: die jongen is niet serieus hij playd je als de shit.
loubna: weer een vooroordeel, eeeh lemia ik begin beetje zat te worden van je GEBLA  :kotsen2:  
lemia: je bent zo veranderd sinds je terug ben van marokko, zo ken ik je helemaal niet 
loubna: zou kunnen
lemia: praat normaal
loubna: ik probeer het maar jij praat dom over mounir.
loubna: wat je ook zegt doet me niks ik blijf toch bij hem.
lemia: ik verbied het je
loubna lach helemaal in een deuk
loubna :  :lol:  JIJ, mij verbieden??  :haha: 
loubna: eej ga eten ofzo je spaced te erg, en wat maak jij je druk, denk aan je kind
lemia: ik wil je nu echt schieten wist je dat  :kwaad: 
loubna: ja ik hou ook van jou.

ik stond zuchtend op en liep richting de opening van de slaapkamer.
lemia: waar ga je?
loubna: beneden drinken halen
lemia: w8 ik ga met je mee
lemia krabbelde overeind en liep moeizaam de trap af.
loubna: je hebt echt moeite he met lopen
lemia: ja echt man
lemia liep gelijk door naar de huiskamer en plofte daar neer op de bank ik kwam later aan met wat drinken.
ik ging naast wahieb zitten.
loubna: ewa wahieb fawaka dan  :zozo:  
wahieb: fawaka?? hahahaa heb je koorts ofzo meid en ik zie je hebt nieuwe aankopen gedaan.
loubna: ja vet he  :tong uitsteken: 
wahieb:  :slaap:  
ik bleef nog wat bijkletsen tot rond half 5
eej mensen ik ga er vandoor.
lemia: blijf hier eten.
loubna: nee man ik moet nog bezoekje afleggen bij iemand.
lemia: je weet dat ik het niet goedkeur
loubna: ja alsof ik daar wakker van lig 
wahieb: ewa kleutertjes genoeg
ik stond lachend op, ik gaf me zus een kus en wahieb een hand en ik liep weg
loubna:ciao mensen

ondertussen bij lemia en wahieb............................

----------


## taza chica

heey meid

im still loving it!!  :Iluvu:   :grote grijns:  keep up the good work  :ole:  

je doet het echt goed, tbarkallah 3liek  :duim:  

thallaj 

boesaa taza chica  :Wink:

----------


## Zomaariemand001

dank je wel  :grote grijns: 
ben echt blij dat je et nog een leuk verhaal vind

ik ga zo verder met een vervolgje 

boussa,
zomaar iemand  :melig2:

----------


## Zomaariemand001

ondertussen bij lemia en wahieb............................

wahieb stond op en ging naast lemia zitten,
lemia keek wahieb bezorgd aan, ooh wahieb me zusje man :frons: 
wahieb: ewa maak je nie druk denk aan je kind!
lemia: ja maar me zusje dan
wahieb: je overdrijft je maakt je zorgen om niks loubna is groot genoeg om zelf te bepalen wat ze wilt.
lemia zuchte diep zou wahieb gelijk hebben?

ondertussen loubna....................
ze stond bij de bushalte en der telefoon ging af
loubna: ja?
mounir: schatje waar ben je?
loubna: bushalte!
mounir: waar?
loubna: bij me zus
mounir: w8 ik kom je ophalen.
loubna: ok is goed tot sjow.
na 10 minuten kwam die aangereden, ik stapte in gaf hem een kus en we reden door.
mounir: eej kan je wat voor me doen.
loubna: wat dan?
mounir: ik stop zo bij station jij gaat naar de achter kant en daar staat een gozer hij geeft je wahed zak coke en safi je moet terug komen.
loubna: kifash??
mounir: wil je dat aub voor me doen? ik kan niet nu parkeren.
loubna: straks wilt ie niet geven?
mounir: jewel deze gast is te vertrouwe, anders zou ik et je niet vragen.
mounir stopte voor et station hij kneep in me hand en gaf me een kus
mounir: schatje je kunt et wel.
loubna: ok is goed.
ik stapte uit niet wetend wat me te wachten stond.
ik liep richting et station telkens keek ik achter me of mounir er nog stond te wachten en ja hij was er nog.
ik liep naar binnen en keek om me heen.
ik zag wel allemaal mensen maar ja wie was het nou .
ik liep door naar de achter kant van station.
daar zag ik een jonge man staan beetje nerveus.
hij zag me aankomen lopen en liep richting mij.
jongen: eej jij bent chickie van mounir?
loubna: uuh ja
de jongen deed zonder te vragen de zak in me tas ze3ma onopvallend.
ik keek de jongen verward aan.
voordat ik iets kon zeggen was hij alweer verdwenen tussen de menigte.
ik liep trillend terug naar de auto.
maar toen ik buiten stond.....was er geen auto meer te bekennen en al helemaal geen mounir.

wajoooo waar was hij ????????????????????????????????????

----------


## Mahassiin..

_Waar is die 'hmar' heen?!.._

----------


## taza chica

> _Geplaatst door Zomaariemand001_ 
> *dank je wel 
> ben echt blij dat je et nog een leuk verhaal vind
> 
> ik ga zo verder met een vervolgje 
> 
> boussa,
> zomaar iemand *


hey meid

zekers ik ben trouwe fan van je dus ik vind het nog steeds goed verhaal  :love:  
nou thallaj fe rask en inscha allah lezen we snel weer wat van je

boesaaa, Taza Chica  :grote grijns:

----------


## SweetRiffia

Meissie mooie verhaal  :love:  je hebt een uitstekende verhaallijn....


Ik hoop dat je snel verder gaat  :vreemd:  





Beslama  :Cool:

----------


## Zomaariemand001

thnx  :grote grijns: 

echt leuk al die complimentjes 

ik ga zo verder met een vervolg oke

boussa, zomaar iemand  :grote grijns:

----------


## Zomaariemand001

wajoooo waar was hij ????????????????????????????????????
hij was er gewoon niet meer, ik kon het gewoon niet geloven.
had mounir me geflashed ofzo ????
wajoo wat moest ik nu doen?
ik pakte me pocket en belde hem op, please laat hij zijn telefoon opnemen!
mounir: JA?
loubna: waar ben je wat laat je me hier alleen staan!!!
mounir: ooh rustig schat rustig, luister ik werd net gebeld er was iemand die zakkie nodig had ik moest wel gaan, luister pak de tram naar huis is zie je straks.
loubna: ik heb je huissleutel niet  :Mad:  
mounir: ik ben eerder dan jou thuis dus maak je niet druk.
loubna: ok doei.
ik hing op hem neer en gelukkig ik was nu wel opgelucht.
ik pakte de tram richting, mounir's huis.
aangekomen was hij ook echt thuis ja.
hij opende de deur voor me.
hij omhelsde me alsof hij me 3 jaar niet had gezien.
loubna: waar heb ik deze verwarmde welkom aan te danken?
mounir: ik ben gewoon blij dat je ongedeerd veilig thuis bent.
ik glimlachte naar mounir en passeerde hem vervolgens, ik trok me schoenen uit en ging en plofte op de bank.

loubna: ik schrok echt toen je er niet meer stond
mounir: schatje nergens voor nodig  :kusgrijs:  
ik gaf hem het pakje
hij keek tevreden en lachte naar me.
mounir: weet je waar ik zin in heb  :stout:  
loubna: nou  :vreemd: 
mounir: in JOU!
loubna: nee echt  :zozo: 
mounir begon me te zoenen terwijl hij me optilde naar de slaapkamer.

jullie kunnen zelf wel raden wat er in de slaapkamer gebeurde  :haha: 

de volgende dag was niet zo best voor loubna...............want........................

----------


## SweetRiffia

Weeeeeeejowwwwww 3la spanning  :maf2:  

As you know we want more and more so GO ON!!!!!!!!!! :knipoog:  


Koes...Sweet Riffia

----------


## missnadoria

hoi hoi lieverd ik hoop dat je snel weeer een vervolgje schrijft omdat het een topppppppppppp verhaal is ik kan gewoon niet w888888 wanneer je een top vervolgje gaat schrijven het is een leuk verhaal gaaaaaaaaaa snellllllllllllllll verder alsjebliefffffffffff.



maaar het is ook zielig vooor loubna alltijd maar weer die mounir om haar heen.


maaar schrijf snel verder oke lieverddd doei doei ik spreek je nog beslameeeeeeeeeeee

groetjes xxxxxxxxxxxxxjes missssssssnadoriaaaaaaaa

----------


## Zomaariemand001

de volgende dag was niet zo best voor loubna...............want ze werd miselijk wakker.
direct trok ze een sprintje naar het toilet, daar kotste ze zich kapot.
alles kwam eruit uit der mond uit der neus, nog effe en der ogen vielen uit der oogkast.  :tranen:  
mounir rende ongerust de toilet in,: wajoo loubna wat is er met je?
loubna was helemaal buiten adem ze zag er bleekjes uit.
mounir tilde haar op van de grond en legde haar terug in bed.
hij pakte jus d'orange voor der en ging bij der op bed zitten.
mounir: lieverd moet ik de dokter bellen?
loubna: nee nee ik denk dat ik gister iets verkeerds heb gegeten.
loubna: ik kan beter naar huis gaan 
mounir: kifash jij zo overstraat je kan amper je glas jus vasthouden niks ervan je blijft in bed liggen.
loubna: nee dat kan niet me ouders gaan zich nu wel afvragen waar ik uithang.
loubna krabbelde moeizaam overeind en probeerde op der benen te staan.
mounir tilde haar weer op en liep met haar naar de auto,hij legde haar op de achterbank.
hij zette haar voor haar deur af.
en reed weer weg.
der moeder deed open: waaar kom jij vandaan  :oog:  
loubna: jemmah please niet nu ik ben kapot.
loubna liep op der blotevoeten,ongekamde haren en in der pyama naar binnen..........................................





ik ga strakkies weer verder, ik moet heel even wat doen  :jumping:  

bye bye,
zomaar iemand

----------


## Zomaariemand001

der moeder begreep er helemaal geen hol van  :verward:  
haar moeder: loubna zeg me wat is er aan de hand?
loubna: ik kom van esma ik ben ziek daarom ben ik nu thuis
haar moeder: wie was die jongen die je heeft gebracht?
loubna: de neef van esma, ik kon niet lopen naar huis.
"IK BEN ZIEK" snauwde loubna tegen haar moeder.
loubna liep moeizaam naar boven ze liep der kamer in en kroop in bed.
haar moeder kwam achter haar aan: ja goed voor je dat je ziek bent, je bent nooit meer thuis altijd opstraat zwerven en wanneer je thuis komt kom je alleen om te slapen!
loubna: pfffffff ik heb nu echt geen zin in een preek jah IK BEN ZIEK LAAT ME MET RUST!!!!
haar moeder: tegen wie denk je dat je schreeuwd ik ben je moeder elhmara waar is je respect gebleven!
loubna legde haar kussen op der hoofd.
haar moedeR: wat doe je!
loubna: ik heb geen zin in jou gezeur
haar moeder: tfoe tfoe hla hmara hou je mond voordat ik je laat zien wat gezeur is.
loubna's moeder liep woedend de kamer uit?
loubna riep zachtjes: ja rot maar op psycowijf
lemia stond in de deurgat, ze had alles gehoord.
loubna schrok er een beetje van.
loubna: wat kom jij doen ook preek geven na dan kan je lekker weer oprotten heb er namelijk geen behoefte aan.
lemia: veegde een traan weg.
loubna: oooh wat ga je me nu schuld gevoel aanpraten met je tranen.
lemia: wat is er met jou gebeurd, je bent zo veranderd, sinds wanneer ga je zo tekeer tegen mama,sinds wanneer slaap je nooit meer thuis en sinds wanneer deal je
loubna: wat wat dealen
lemia: ik weet alles,ik zie alles ik hoor alles a loubna denk je dat mensen blind zijn?
lemia ging op het randje van het bed van loubna zitten.
lemia: ik ben niet je vijand hoor, ik ben je zus ik hou van je!
lemia: kijk me eens aan.
loubna: ik hou ook van jullie maar jullie behandelen me als een kind van 4 jaar..........daar kan ik niet tegen.
lemia: omhelsde haar zusje dat is nie zo je bent gewoon de jongste en we maken ons zorgen om je is normaal.
voordat loubna ook maar iets kon zeggen rende ze naar de badkamer en jaaa hoor daar ging ze weer helemaal over haar nek.
lemia schrok er helemaal van.
lemia: dit kan niet langer ik bel de dokter voor een afspraak.
loubna: neeeeeeeeh
lemia: jawel
loubna: ik voel me al beter.
lemia: nee vooor de zekerheid kan geen kwaad.
lemia: lieverd ik moet nu gaan ik heb zo afspraak in ziekenhuis voor echo kijken hoe et gaat met me kindje.
loubna: ooh fijn ga je alleen?
lemia: nee wahieb wacht op me dus :Smilie: 
lemia: je gaat vanmiddag na de dokter he !
loubna: jahaa safi
ze gaven elkaar een kus en lemia ging weer weg.

loubna sprong onder de douche daarna kleedde ze zich aan en liep naar beneden.
haar moedeR: ga je weer naar buiten je bent hier net ga je weer rondzwerven!
loubna: hou op wat een hoofdpijn ik ga naar de dokter a mens.
haar moeder was zo boos maar iets hield haar tegen, anders had ze loubna allang een pakslaag gegeven.
loubna ging weg ze pakte de bus richting de dokter.
bij de dokter deed ie allemaal testen etc. bij der.
na 3 kwartier kwam hij met de uitslag.
dokter: zal ik met het slechte of het goeie nieuws beginnen.

----------


## missnadoria

hoi lieverd wil je alsjeblieffff verder gaaannnnnnnnnnnnnn ik hou zoveel van deze verhaal dat ik elke dag er na kijk of je een vervolg heb geschreven of niet ga alsjebliefffffffff snelll verder oke oke oke xxxxxxxxxjes misssnadoriaaaaaaaa


beslameeeeeeeeeeee ga snel en hele snel verder oke oke

----------


## Zomaariemand001

loubna: slechte  :frons: 
dokter: ok, nou we hebben wat testjes gedaan er is is toch naar buiten gekomen dat je bloed druk te hoog is en dus je moet rustiger aandoen is er iets wat je dwarst zit waardoor je heel erg gestressed raakt?
loubna: ja..neee weet ik niet maar wat is het goede nieuws?
dokter: nou ik mag je feliciteren je bent zwanger  :party:  
loubna:..wat?...
dokter: je bent zwanger  :Smilie: 
loubna:  :dood:  wie????
dokter: jij  :lachu:  
loubna: nee dat kan niet  :verdriet:  
dokter: hoe bedoel je?? ben je ongewenst zwanger?
loubna: weet ik veel ik weet het niet ik weet het niet!!!!!!!!
loubna raakte helemaal in paniek ze begon te schreeuwen en rende de kamer uit naar buiten ze had lucht nodig.
wajooo zwanger n8merrie van elke ongetrouwde marokkaanse meid.
ze ging op een stopje zitten en bleef maar aan 1 stuk door huilen
er gingen allemaal vragen door haar heen.
haar ouders,zus,broer,mounir en haar leven toekomst
alles was nu verneukt!.......................................























ik ga zo verder  :grote grijns:

----------


## missnadoria

hoi hoi meid ga nou verder met de verhaal het is zo leuk dat je gewoon verder moet gaan alsjeblief ga vandaag gewoon verder met de vervolge oke doei doei lieverd ik zie het wel als je nog een vervolge schrijf oke doei doei beslamee xxxxxxxxxxxxjessssssss 


missnadoriaaaaaaaaaaaa

----------


## Nadrgirl

[GLOW=deeppink]Ja ga snel verder..! is echt spannend..!


Koesjes C[/GLOW]

----------


## Zomaariemand001

:ole:  

ik ga zo verder 




zomaar iemand
 :kusgrijs:

----------


## Zomaariemand001

:ole:  

ik ga zo verder 




zomaar iemand
 :kusgrijs:

----------


## Zomaariemand001

maar ik moet nu eerst naar de stad  :grote grijns: 
daarna beloof ik jullie een TOP vervolg  :stout: 



boussa  :tong uitsteken:  
tot sjooooow

----------


## SweetRiffia

Supppppppeeeeeerrrrrrrr !!! die vervolgjes van jou zijn gewoon VERSLAFEND...  :hihi:  

Dusse ga snellllll verder....Ik Kan Niet Meer Wachten  :bril:  




Thalawwwwwwww

----------


## Zomaariemand001

haar telefoon ging over.
ze nam op het was mounir.
loubna was nog helemaal aan het snikken
mounir: wat is er???
loubna: niks  :tranen: 
mounir: jawel er is wel wat waar ben je zeg me nu
loubna: op een stoepje
weer barste ze helemaal uit in tranen.
mounir werd een beetje kwaad omdat ze maar niet wou zeggen waar ze nou precies was
mounir: A HOOFD WELKE STOEP????
loubna: bij de dokter's stoep  :tranen:  
mounir: w8 daar ik kom er nu aan.
voordat loubna kon antwoorden had ie al opgehangen.
3 minutjes later stond hij voor haar met z'n auto hij stapte uit en nam haar mee naar de auto.
in de auto was het stil, de spanning was om te snijden.
afentoe keek mounir haar kant op maar loubna zat maar te snikken en keek voor zich uit.
ze kwamen aan bij mounir's huis.
mounir: stap uit.
loubna gaf geen antwoord en ze bleef zitten.
mounir: ik zeg stap uit!
loubna gaf weer geen antwoord en bleef zitten.
mounir stapte nu zelf uit en liep naar haar kant hij deed het auto portier open en greep loubna bij der arm.
mounir: ik zei STAP UIT!!!!!!
loubna: laat me los je doet me pijn.
mounir trok er niks van aan en trok haar de auto uit hij sleurde haar mee naar binnen.
in zijn huis legde hij haar op bed en hij ging naast haar zitten.
loubna keerde hem de rug toe.
mounir: waarom doe je zo?
loubna gaf weer geen antwoord.
mounir:sorry dat ik net zo boos deed maar ik ken er nie tegen als jij huilt.
loubna draaide zich naar hem toe, ze bleef naar hem staren en weer stroomde de tranen over der wangen net een waterval.
mounir: vertel me wat er aan de hand is aub
loubna omhelsde hem en dit keer begon ze steeds harder te huilen.
mounir: wat is er wat is er loubna praat met me aub.
haar tranen konden maar niet gestopt worden.
mounir voelde zich zo machteloos hij kon niks voor haar doen hij wist immers niet eens waarom ze huilde.
mounir: aub praat met me je maakt me zo gek
loubna snikte wat en veegde haar tranen weg.
loubna pakte mounir's hand en legde die op haar buik en weer al die tranen.
mounir: wat lieverd wat vertel me heb je buikpijn was je daarom bij de dokter is het iets ergs?????
loubna schudde nee
mounir's ogen begonnen opeens de glinsteren ze gezicht kreeg een kleur je zag dat ze bloed sneller begon te stromen z'n hartkloppingen sneller en z'n adem halingen zwaarder, : ben je zwanger?
loubna knikte ..............
mounir stond op hij pakte loubna vast en tilde haar op door de hele slaapkamer
mounir: ons kindje a loubna waarom huil je!!!!!!!!!
loubna zei maar niks ze staarde hem alleen maar aan.
mounir: wajoooooooo loubna ons kindje je moet blij zijn mijn baby in jou buik.
hij wou haar kussen op de lippen maar ze ontweek hem,
mounir: wat is er wil je me niet?
loubna schreeuwde het uit: MIJN FAMILIE DAN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
loubna: IK BEN EEN SCHANDDE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! !!!!
mounir schrok ervan de manier waarom ze het uitschreeuwde hij had haar nog nooit zo meegemaakt.
mounir: wat wat je bent toch van mij het is mijn kind en dat weten wij allebei 
mounir: of wil je zeggen dat het iemand anders kind is?

----------


## Nadrgirl

Hey meid Ga snel verder..!! Is spannend..!  :grote grijns:  :grote grijns:

----------


## Nadrgirl

Hey meid Ga snel verder..!! Is spannend..!

----------


## Zomaariemand001

loubna: neeeeeeeeeeeeeeee tuurlijk is het niet van ander, dat je dat nog durft te zeggen!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
mounir: ewa jij doet hiero raar doe normaal  :Mad:  
loubna: hoe ga ik dit uitleggen aan me ouders!!!!!!!!!!!
mounir: dat hoeft niet
loubna: hoe bedoel je dat hoeft niet
mounir: pak je spullen en kom bij me intrekken
loubna: jij wilt dat ik me familie links laat liggen voor jou?
mounir: en voor onze baby
loubna: dat kan ik niet maken joh
mounir: jawel dat kan je wel
loubna wist het niet meer ze stond op.
loubna: ik ga nu naar huis.
mounir: hoezo?
loubna: gewoon
mounir: kom ik breng je.
loubna: nee ik wil lopen
mounir: doe nou maar niet dom kom!
loubna: ik zeg toch nee!
mounir: dan niet doei!
loubna stond op en liep de kamer uit richting de deur.
ze deed de deur achter der dicht en daar liep ze dan.
er gingen zoveel dingen door der hoofd heen.
kon ze haar familie opgeven voor mounir?
eigelijk zo TFOE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! sinds ze hem kende is alles verneukt.
maar ze hield ook echt van hem.
ze kon niet zonder hem leven,maar haal familie dan  :frons: 
de tranen begonnen weer over haar wangen te stromen.
ze voelde opeens een hand op haar rug.
geschrokken keek ze naar achteren.
het was............................................... .............................................

----------


## miss_zebie

ga aub verder nu want je bent online en laat aub alles goed komen wat mij betrefd laat ze met elkaar trouwen  :tong uitsteken:  en maak het spannend pleazz ga verder
groeten

----------


## SweetRiffia

Meissie.....JIJ MOET ZEKER DOORGAAN !!!
Eeeejmaaaaa... ze is zwanger  :verrassing:  


Dusse lieverd ga doooooooorrrrr...

----------


## SweetRiffia

Ga

----------


## SweetRiffia

A.U.B

----------


## SweetRiffia

VERDER  :wohaa:

----------


## Zomaariemand001

ik ga zo verder  :ole:

----------


## Zomaariemand001

het was, yassir.
wat moest hij nou weer van haar?
loubna keek hem geschrokken aan met de tranen in haar gezicht.
yassir: uh rustig niet schrikken.
loubna: wat is er?
yassir: ik zag je van mounir komen en je huilt ik vroeg me af wat er aan de hand was?
loubna: dat gaat je niks aan en als je me nu even wilt excusseren ik moet gaan.
yassir: nee wacht even, heeft ie je pijn gedaan?
loubna: nee
yassir: wat dan?
loubna: ooit van privacy gehoord?
yassir: sorry hoor ik wou alleen helpen.
loubna: nou volgens mij heb ik niet om hulp gevraagd en trouwens jij was het he die naar lemia is gegaan en haar heeft verteld dat ik uit mounir's buurt moest blijven. TFOE verrader.
yassir: luister ik wil alleen het beste voor je en zoals het nu gaat, wij weten allebei dat het de verkeerde kant op gaat.
loubna: flikker op ik heb geen tijd voor je preken, krijg er al genoeg thuis.
loubna draaide zich om en liep weer door...........
yassir bleef daar staan.
wat een sukkel zeg riep ze nog na.


{ Aangekomen thuis }

Niemand was thuis er hing een briefje op de keuken deur.
~We zijn naar het ziekenhuis met ze alle, lemia heeft weeen ze gaat bevallen als je dit leest moet je direct komen.~
ze kon aan de handschrift zien dat het mo's handschrift was.
ze ging gelijk weer de deur uit richting het ziekenhuis.
aangekomen bij in het ziekenhuis zag ze mo buiten staan.
loubna liep naar mo toe wat raar dat ie buiten stond en niet binnen?
loubna: wat doe je hier buiten a mo?
mo: wat moet ik binnen?
loubna: je zus gaat zo bevallen.
mo: heeft ze al
loubna: echt???? is het kindje er al???
mo: ja
loubna: wat is er waarom praat je zo? ben je niet blij?
mo: het gaat slecht met lemia, haar bloeddruk
loubna: hoe dan wat???
mo: ze bloed aan 1 stuk door, misschien overleeft ze het niet.
loubna wist niet wat ze hoorde, ze duwde mo uit haar weg en rende naar binnen ze schreeuwde door het hele ziekenhuis: WAAR IS ZE, WAAR IS ZE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
mo kwam achter haar aan gerend hij pakt haar bij der arm en sleurde haar mee naar de kamer van lemia.
mo: hou je kop a domwijf doe niet zo debiel.
loubna maakte zich los van mo
loubna: hou je bek zelf man  :tranen: 
lemia sliep en de baby had wahieb vast.
loubna liep naar lemia toe ze zag er bleekjes uit.......................

----------


## [email protected]

he zuster, je hebt me voor het eerst in me level een verhaal laten lezen, je bent de bomb. Schrijf snel door ben echt nieuwschrierig. ik wil vooral weten hoe het met die slet afloopt.

maar schrijf snel iets je hebt me verslaafd gemaakt.  :knipoog:

----------


## Zomaariemand001

nou wat een compliment dat iemand die nooit leest, mijn verhaal heeft gelezen!

ik zal zeker snel verder schrijven, heb geduld  :knipoog:

----------


## Zomaariemand001

loubna liet zich neer vallen op de grond, ze barste helemaal uit in tranen.
Niemand die haar kwam troosten daar zat ze dan huilen,huilen en nog eens huilen.
lemia werd er wakker van, ze probeerde wat te zeggen, maar haar keel was uitgedroogd.
lemia hoeste wat, loubna keek omhoog naar haar zus ze krabbelde overeind en omhelsde lemia
lemia: wat is er meissie
loubna: het spijt me, het spijt me 
lemia: van wat lieverd? je kan er niks aandoen dat ik hier lig.
loubna: nee sorry van me domme opmerkingen tegen jou.
lemia: het is al goed schat  :kusgrijs:  
loubna keek voelde zich toch nog schuldig ze realisseerde zich nu pas echt dat ze ziels veel van der zus hield.
loubna: waar is me kleine neefie of nichie?
wahieb glimlachte naar loubna toe: het is een neefje geworden.
loubna liep naar wahieb en nam de baby hem over: het waren 2 heldere groene oogjes die haar aanstaarde.
loubna: wat een schatje
loubna: hebben jullie al een naam voor hem?
lemia: ja ayoub
loubna: hij is net zo mooi als ze naam  :Smilie:  ayoub mijn kleine neefje  :kusgrijs:  
ik zag dat lemia naar haar kindje verlangde, ik legde ayoub naast lemia neer en ging bij haar op bed zitten.
loubna: gaat het: wat is de bloeding nog erg?
lemia: ik voel niks meer dus , je weet ik kom overal wel boven op
loubna: je ziet er zo bleekjes uit  :frons: 
lemia: komt goed, maar wat is er met jou is er iets wat je me wilt vertellen.
loubna: nee lieverd jij moet nu beter worden dat is het enige wat telt.




even later kwam de dokter de kamer binnen gelopen.
dokter: ik heb goed nieuws voor jullie.
dokter: de bloeding is zo juist op een natuurlijke wijze gestopt dus we hoeven niet in te grijpen u kunt over een uur of 2 naar huis.
loubna: ook gelukkig maar
lemia: ik zei toch alles komt goed  :knipoog: 
na een half uur gingen me ouders,mo en ik weer naar huis.
lemia,ayoob en wahieb zouden straks naar huis gaan.
thuis aangekomen zag ik dat me moeder me een hatelijke blik toewerpte elke keer, ik voelde me niet bepaald op me gemak.
ik liep naar me kamer en plofte neer op me bed.
ik pakte me telefoon te voorschijn ik had 8 gemiste oproepen allemaal van mounir.
ik had geen zin om hem te bellen, het is toch weer het zelfde verhaal elke keer met hem.
ik stond op en sprong onder de douche.
na het douche ging stond ik lijn recht tegenover de spiegel, ik zag dat ik een buikje begon te krijgen.
ik raak me buik aan, daar leefde nu gewoon een kindje, het idee dat ik straks met een reusachtige buik zou rondlopen bracht me kippevel.
ik kleedde me snel aan en pakte al wat spullen in, ik wist dat ik niet meer zo lang meer thuis kon wonen, wajoo me vader zou me ophangen als ie hoorde dat ik zwanger was en me moeder zou me martelen en laat ik maar nie over me broer mo beginnen die zou die baby me keel uit schoppen.
ik was zo bang ik moest gewoon weglopen wat erg, hoe had ik het zo ver laten komen hoe in godsnaam hoe ?
en lemia, lemia zou psygische raken als ze hoorde dat haar kleine zusje weg van huis was  :frons: 
maar ik moest wel, voor me baby's veiligheid en de mijne natuurlijk .
ik betrapte mezelf weer op het huilen, snel veegde ik me tranen weg, ik hoorde me moeder me roepen.
ik liep naar beneden, ze keek me heel vies aan alsof ik een dweil was en ze zei: lemia is thuis we gaan naar haar toe.
ik begreep wat me moeder bedoelde, ik trok me jas aan en liep met de rest mee.
bij lemia aangekomen, ging ik direct naar me kleine neefjes wieg toe hij lag daar in de slapen.
wat was het een schatje, zou mijn kindje ook groene ogen krijgen?
ayoub had natuurlijk de ogen van ze vader.
maar ik heb ook groene ogen dus wie weet was mijn kindje ook zo mooi als ayoub.
ik bleef naar ayoub staren totdat ik een hand op me schouder voelde het was lemia.
loubna: a gek wat doe je hier ga gauw in bed liggen je moet uitrusten.
lemia: ik weet maar kom mee, het is saai alleen in de slaapkamer.
ik pakte lemia's hand vast en we liepen samen naar de slaapkamer.
lemia kroop in bed en ik ging op de rand van haar bed zitten.
ze keek me doorzoekend aan, ik haatte het als ze dat deed.
lemia: er is iets met je maar je wilt het niet vertellen he?
loubna: nee er is niks
lemia: jawel, ik ben niet dom

net dat lemia haar zin had afgemaakt ging mijn telefoon over.............................................. ............

----------


## Cindarella

ga snel verder..!  :frons:   :frons:  soo erg

----------


## Zomaariemand001

:grote grijns:

----------


## MiSS BooGy

:oog:  

[GLOW=red]echtt gewoon goed!!!!!![/GLOW] 

ga snel weer verder..kan haast nie meer wachten!!!

dikke kuss hindd

----------


## Zomaariemand001

thnx  :grote grijns:  ik ga insallah zo snel mogelijk weer vervolgje schrijvuh

----------


## Zomaariemand001

Het was mounir die me belde in eerste instantie wou ik niet opnemen maar me handen jeukde.
ach schijt gewoon opnemen ging er opeens door me heen.
ik nam op: ja?
mounir: hey
loubna: hoi
mounir: waar ben je?
loubna: thuis?
mounir: kom nu naar buiten ik sta achter jullie huis
loubna: nee kan niet
mounir: waarom niet?
loubna ik ben bij me zus thuis
mounir: je zegt net dat je thuis bent?
loubna: ja
mounir: hoe bedoel je "ja"?
loubna: gewoon, luister ik heb geen zin om nu te praten me zus is net bevallen ik kan niet weg hier.
mounir: oh gefeliciteerd wat is er geworden?
loubna: ja dank je een jongentje "ayoub"
mounir: mooie naam
loubna: ja, maar ik ga nu hangen
mounir: waarom doe je zo?
loubna: ik zeg toch dat ik nu geen zin heb
loubna: ik spreek je nog doei
en ze hing op mounir neer.
lemia keek maar verbaast toe.
lemia: heb je ruzie met je vriendje
loubna: ik heb geen zin om erover te praten ok.
lemia: okidoki safi is goed.
loubna stond op,
lemia: waar ga je?
loubna: naar me neefie kijken  :Smilie: 
lemia: hahaa is goed.
ik liep weg richting het wiegje van ayoub.
ik pakte een stoel en ging erbij zitten.
ik kreeg een traan een ongewenste traan netals een ongewenste kind die ik nu droeg in me buik.

----------


## cherry

hey hey wat een mooi stukje thnQ joew p0pj...!!!!!
maar ga gauw verder en ietsje meer mag wel hoor



kusje van cherry

----------


## Rahila

ik vraag je een ding en meer hoef je ni te doen voor mij...
SCHRIJF ME EEN VERVOLG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
dan ga ik nog meer van je houden!!!

take care rahilla

----------


## Zomaariemand001

> _Geplaatst door Rahila_ 
> *ik vraag je een ding en meer hoef je ni te doen voor mij...
> SCHRIJF ME EEN VERVOLG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> dan ga ik nog meer van je houden!!!
> 
> take care rahilla*


oke oke  :grote grijns:  ik ga zo verder aangezien ik toch
liefdestrauma heb :tranen:  
kan ik me nu juist lekker goed inspireren  :moe:  

even geduld ik begin er zo aan :grijskus:

----------


## Zomaariemand001

> _Geplaatst door Zomaariemand001_ 
> *Het was mounir die me belde in eerste instantie wou ik niet opnemen maar me handen jeukde.
> ach schijt gewoon opnemen ging er opeens door me heen.
> ik nam op: ja?
> mounir: hey
> loubna: hoi
> mounir: waar ben je?
> loubna: thuis?
> mounir: kom nu naar buiten ik sta achter jullie huis
> ...


Ik zat al niet zo lang naar me lieve schattige neefje te kijken voordat me telefoon alweer afging.
op haar display verscheen mounir's naam
loubna zuchte diep, zou ze nou opnemen of niet?
ze nam toch maar wel op.
loubna: ja?
mounir: kan je echt niet komen?? ik wil met je praten
loubna: ik zei toch nee
mounir: kom op aub?
loubna: pff 
mounir: ?
loubna: oke :moe:  kom me maar achter huis van me zus ophalen piep me op als je er staat.
mounir: wallah dank je wel je bent echt een schat
loubna: jajajaja, schiet nou maar op.
na kwartier piepte hij me op.
ik trok me jas en schoenen aan en liep naar de voordeur: mensen ik ga ervandoor
me moeder keek me verbaast aan: waar ga je?
pfff laatste tijd deed ze echt moeilijk
loubna: naar esma
moeder:waarom? esma komt zo wel hierheen voor lemia!
loubna; ja maar ik heb nu nodig niet straks, doei........

en ik deed de deur achter me dicht
ik liep naar achteren en zag ze auto al staan.
ik stapte in, hij bleef afwachtend naar me staren, hij verwachte natuurlijk een kus.
toen ik hem die niet gaf boog hij zich maar naar mij toe en gaf me een kus op me wang.
we reden weg richting zijn huis.



heeeeeeeej mensen sorry ik kan nu niet meer verder gaan ik moet wat doen  :frons: 
1000000000000000000000 maal sorry  :frons:

----------


## SwEeTMoCrO

Ga Zo Snel Mogelijk Weer Door  :grote grijns: 
-xx- sweetmocro

----------


## taza chica

> oke oke ik ga zo verder aangezien ik toch
> liefdestrauma heb 
> kan ik me nu juist lekker goed inspireren 
> 
> even geduld ik begin er zo aan :grijskus:



heey meiske  :grote grijns: 

hoe is het? je weet tog ik volg je verhaal nu een tijdje en im still lovin it  :Iluvu: , like always  :grote grijns: 

maar welekien doe rustig aan en inscha Allah komt alles goed(liefdestrauma)  :blauwe kus: 

boesaaaa kbieraaaaa tazachica

----------


## MiSS BooGy

ga snel verderrr

----------


## miss_zebie

maaar wat moet je eigelijk allemaal doen  :fucyc:

----------


## Zomaariemand001

:blauwe kus:  ben ik weer  :blauwe kus:  

ik had het laaste tijd heel erg druk, een vriendin van me was aangerand en ik was bijna elke dag met haar je weet wel steunen enzo
plus heb hele week examens gehad druk branden voor me leven


sorry voor het zo lange wachten  :blauwe kus:  

ik ga insallah gelijk beginnen met een vervolgje

----------


## taza chica

> ben ik weer 
> 
> ik had het laaste tijd heel erg druk, een vriendin van me was aangerand en ik was bijna elke dag met haar je weet wel steunen enzo
> plus heb hele week examens gehad druk branden voor me leven
> 
> 
> sorry voor het zo lange wachten 
> 
> ik ga insallah gelijk beginnen met een vervolgje



he meid  :knipoog:  


goed om weer van je te horen en vind het erg voor je vriendin,meskina..
en k hoop voor je dat je inschallah slaagt  :ole:  


maar thallaj en doe het rustig
 :blauwe kus:

----------


## Zomaariemand001

> _Geplaatst door Zomaariemand001_ 
> *Ik zat al niet zo lang naar me lieve schattige neefje te kijken voordat me telefoon alweer afging.
> op haar display verscheen mounir's naam
> loubna zuchte diep, zou ze nou opnemen of niet?
> ze nam toch maar wel op.
> loubna: ja?
> mounir: kan je echt niet komen?? ik wil met je praten
> loubna: ik zei toch nee
> mounir: kom op aub?
> ...


hey was hele tijd dood stil de spanning was om te snijden
ik zag dat mounir wel iets wou zeggen maar niet drufde  :zegniets:  
aangekomen bij zijn huis stapte we uit en liepen naar binnen
ik liet me neer ploffen op de bank 
mounir kwam naast me zitten
hij bleef me aanstaren, "zwaar irritant"
loubna: valt er wat te zien??
mounir: waarom ben je zo stil 
loubna: ik heb geen zin om te praten ok
mounir: ik wel
loubna: ewa ik niet
mounir: waarom doe je zo vertel me alleen dat?
loubna gaf geen antwoord
mounir: je verwijt het mij dat je zwanger bent?
loubna zei weer niks 
mounir: nou meid je wou het net zo graag als mij en nu moet je de consenqenties onder ogen zien en maar accepteren ik heb je niet verkracht ofzo we wouden het allebei toch!!!!!!!!
loubna stond van der plek op
loubna: je moet je bek houden wie's toekomst is nu verneukt de mijne niet de jouwe  :fuckit2:  
loubna liep woedend weg naar de slaapkamer en slot zich daar op.
mounir kwam er achter aan maar te laat loubna had al de kamerdeur op slot gedaan
mounir bonste op de deur: doe open!!!!!!!!!
loubna gaf geen antwoord hij hoorde haar wel snikken
mounir: eej loubna doe niet zo moeilijk en doe die fucking deur open of ik sloop hem
loubna: dan sloop je hem toch ik doe hem toch niet op oprotten ik heb geen zin in jou!!!!!!
mounir bleef maar hard bonsen en slaan tot de deur letterlijk in 2en brak
ik stapte naar binnen
mounir: ewa wil je dit nu is die deur gesloopt was dit voor iets nodig???
loubna: ga weg!!!!!
mounir: nee ik ga niet weg 
loubna: oke dan ga ik weg
mounir: nee jij gaat ook niet weg
loubna: wat is er wat loop je me achter na ik heb geen zin in jou laat me gewoon met rust
mounir: nee
hij liep op haar af pakte haar stevig vast : kijk me aan jij!
mounir keek nu in 2 groene traanoogjes die zo machteloos keken
hij omhelsde haar.........................
loubna barste helemaal in tranen uit ze gaf zich over aan mounir
ze kon niet meer alles werd haar teveel
die avond sliepen ze gearmd in 1 bed, het voelde zo fijn om iemand naast je te hebben die ehct om je gaf.

----------


## Zomaariemand001

> _Geplaatst door taza chica_ 
> *he meid  
> 
> 
> goed om weer van je te horen en vind het erg voor je vriendin,meskina..
> en k hoop voor je dat je inschallah slaagt  
> 
> 
> maar thallaj en doe het rustig
> *


ik ben ook blij, dat ik weer tijd voor maroc.nl kan maken
thank you schat insallah hoop echt dat ik slaag anders  :oog:

----------


## n8melodie

Ga je snel weer verder, ben wel nieuwsgierig hoe het afloopt.  :Smilie:

----------


## tahlaouia

> ik ben ook blij, dat ik weer tijd voor maroc.nl kan maken
> thank you schat insallah hoop echt dat ik slaag anders


haha  :melig2:  vast wel meid,inschaAllah en allah3awnek  :blauwe kus: 

boesa tazachica

----------


## cherry

wiewwwwwwwww was super lief stukje serieus maar ga snel verder en ietsje langer mag wel hoor  :Wink:  


kusje van cherry

----------


## Zomaariemand001

> _Geplaatst door tahlaouia_ 
> *haha  vast wel meid,inschaAllah en allah3awnek 
> 
> boesa tazachica*


amien 

boussatje,
Zomaar iemand

----------


## Zomaariemand001

> _Geplaatst door cherry_ 
> *wiewwwwwwwww was super lief stukje serieus maar ga snel verder en ietsje langer mag wel hoor  
> 
> 
> kusje van cherry*


  :haha:  ok ik ga een langer stuk schrijven  :wohaa:

----------


## Zomaariemand001

> _Geplaatst door Zomaariemand001_ 
> * ok ik ga een langer stuk schrijven *






> _Geplaatst door Zomaariemand001_ 
> *hey was hele tijd dood stil de spanning was om te snijden
> ik zag dat mounir wel iets wou zeggen maar niet drufde  
> aangekomen bij zijn huis stapte we uit en liepen naar binnen
> ik liet me neer ploffen op de bank 
> mounir kwam naast me zitten
> hij bleef me aanstaren, "zwaar irritant"
> loubna: valt er wat te zien??
> mounir: waarom ben je zo stil 
> ...


Loubna werd wakker ze voelde twee grote warme handen om haar middel heen "mounir"
ze maakte zich voorzichtig los uit zijn armen en liep de badkamer in......."tfoe tfoe tfoe tfoe" vloekte loubna
waarom met me domme kop ga ik hier slapen ik zei tegen me moeder dat ik alleen naar esma ging, tfoe wat ga ik nu zeggen  :boos:  
ik liep terug naar de slaapkamer
mounir was al wakker hij lag nog op het bed
hij lachte verlegen naar me, ik had hem nog nooit verlegen zien lachen meestal was ik de verlegentypje
loubna: wat is er  :hihi:  
mounir: kom eens 
ik liep naar het bed en ging op het randje zitten
mounir: "ik bijt niet" hij trok me naar zich toe en gaf me een dikke knuffel
mounir: wat is er schatje je bent ergens anders met je gedachtes??
loubna: me ouders verveeld 
mounir: wanneer ga je bij mij in trekken?
loubna: we kunnen nooit gelukkig leven, me broer maakt me dood
mounir: hoezo hij let nu toch ook niet op je
loubna: nee nu niet maar wel als hij hoort dat ze zusje zwanger is van haar vriend en weggelopen is  :moe:  
mounir: hij kan je niks maken ik ben er toch
loubna: ik weet het niet
mounir: jawel, ik zal alles doen om mijn vrouwtje en mijn kind te bschermen
loubna: me school  :frons: 
mounir: die maak je af na de bevalling
loubna: dat zeg je nu ja
mounir: vertrouw je me niet?
loubna: jawel  :slaap:  
mounir: ewa nou dan
loubna: hoe ga ik nu in godsnaam het huis in om me spullen te pakken
mounir: hoezo nog naar huis?????? wat heb je daar nog te zoeken
loubna: misschien me kleren  :plet:  
mounir: iwa safi we kopen gewoon nieuwe kleren voor je 
loubna: haa je maakt een grapje
mounir: nee tuurlijk niet
loubna: meen je dit echt
mounir: ja 
hij omhelsde me : tuurlijk meen ik dit

hij pakte me bij me hand en trok me mee onder de douche
na het douche trok ik een joggings broek van mounir aan en een joggings trui
mounir trok gewoon ze mooie kleren aan
mounir: yallah we gaan winkelen meissie
loubna: niet hier in amsterdam
mounir: waarom niet?
loubna: dan zien mensen me
mounir: omdat je weg van huis bent betekend niet dat je je moet verstoppen ik ben bij je niemand die je iets kan maken

hij pakte me hand en we liepen de deur uit........................................

----------


## miss_remix

ga gauw verder meid :knipoog:

----------


## tante_anna

he meid bedankt voor je stukje ,leuk maar schrijf gauw weer wat .maar een langere stukje aub 
 :bril:

----------


## Missy-Remix

Je zei op het begin toen je het verhaal typte dat veel mensen hier talent hadden.....Maar jY hebt zelf ook talent hoor...Echt een sppr verhaal!!!!...schryf gauw verder!!

----------


## Zomaariemand001

> _Geplaatst door Missy-Remix_ 
> *Je zei op het begin toen je het verhaal typte dat veel mensen hier talent hadden.....Maar jY hebt zelf ook talent hoor...Echt een sppr verhaal!!!!...schryf gauw verder!!*


hahahha dank je wel  :blauwe kus:  
ik ga zeker snel verder met een vervolgje
ik heb alleen niet zoveel tijd meer laatste tijd kapot druk met werken en savonds ben ik meestal helemaal kapot moe van

maar ik zal het proberen  :blauwe kus:

----------


## Zomaariemand001

> _Geplaatst door Zomaariemand001_ 
> *Loubna werd wakker ze voelde twee grote warme handen om haar middel heen "mounir"
> ze maakte zich voorzichtig los uit zijn armen en liep de badkamer in......."tfoe tfoe tfoe tfoe" vloekte loubna
> waarom met me domme kop ga ik hier slapen ik zei tegen me moeder dat ik alleen naar esma ging, tfoe wat ga ik nu zeggen  
> ik liep terug naar de slaapkamer
> mounir was al wakker hij lag nog op het bed
> hij lachte verlegen naar me, ik had hem nog nooit verlegen zien lachen meestal was ik de verlegentypje
> loubna: wat is er  
> mounir: kom eens 
> ...



Ik voelde me hart steeds sneller gaan kloppen, het was natuurlijk best eng......stel je voor ik kwam familie tegen ofzo  :verward:  
al snel liepen we door de winkelstraten van amsterdam
winkel in, winkel uit tassen vol kleding
ik hoefde alleen al naar iets te kijken en mounir pakte het al.
einde van de middag was ik helemaal op, ik voelde me ook anders sinds ik zwanger was
maar dat hoort erbij 
er waren inmiddels al een paar weken verstreken en mounir merkte aan mij dat ik het niet zo prettig vond om in amsterdam te blijven
dus we besloten om te verhuizen naar rotterdam
jaaaa en hele eind weg maar veiliger voor ons en de baby
ik miste natuurlijk wel me ouders,mo,lemia,essie en natuurlijk me kleine neefje ayoub maar ja ik kon nie anders 
het kwam er op neer dat ik me hele leven had opgegeven voor mounir en het kindje.
ik had inmiddels al een buikje gekregen je kon wel zien dat ik zwanger was
Vandaag was het weer zo'n dag dat ik hele dag niks zat te doen dan beetje voor de tv klote, mounir was om 20:00 uur weg gegaan voor zaken in amsterdam en ik zat maar thuis de tegels op de grond te tellen 
zo gingen wel veel meer dagen voorbij dat ik hele avond alleen zat.
ik voelde me er door best eenzaam maar ja wat kon ik eraan doen :frons: 

het was nu alweer 01:00 uur ik kon beter gaan slapen
ik stond op liep naar de badkamer,poetste me tanden en kroop in het koude bed.
ik kon niet slapen alleen maar piekeren 
rond half 3 snachts hoorde ik de voordeur open gaan het was mounir
ik verroerde me niet
ik deed alsof ik al sliep
al gauw voelde ik z'n ademhalingen in me nek, hij kuste me op me wang en liep weer de kamer uit.
ik had geen zin om te praten of wat dan ook, vandaar dat ik deed alsof ik al sliep
in de ochtend was hij alweer weg en zo ging het dagen,weken,maanden lang
we brachten weinig tijd met elkaar samen door
was dit nou voor wie/wat ik alles had opgegeven???

----------


## Dileyla

he meid leuk verhaal!!!!

wanneer komt vervolgje!!!

ik heb het helemaal gelezen maar ik vind het eertse gedeelte wel wat leuker om eerlijk te zijn. die mounir moet wat serieuzer worden, misschien wel trouwen met loubna. in ieder geval zou het leuk zijn al die loubna niet zo'n miserabel leven zou hebben.

ga gauw verder ik wacht!!! 

liefs dileyla :ole:

----------


## miss_remix

more:@ :tong uitsteken:

----------


## Naima_xx

hey meid, alles goed met je?

wallah echt een mooi verhaal, ga snel verder! 
Dikke kus.

----------


## taza chica

:ole:   :ole:   :ole:  



 :grote grijns:

----------


## Elhbiba

hoi meid

Ik ben hier nieuw en vind je verhaal heel goed ga zo snel mogelijk verder...  :blauwe kus: 

groetjes elhbiba  :zwaai:

----------


## Zomaariemand001

> _Geplaatst door Zomaariemand001_ 
> *Ik voelde me hart steeds sneller gaan kloppen, het was natuurlijk best eng......stel je voor ik kwam familie tegen ofzo  
> al snel liepen we door de winkelstraten van amsterdam
> winkel in, winkel uit tassen vol kleding
> ik hoefde alleen al naar iets te kijken en mounir pakte het al.
> einde van de middag was ik helemaal op, ik voelde me ook anders sinds ik zwanger was
> maar dat hoort erbij 
> er waren inmiddels al een paar weken verstreken en mounir merkte aan mij dat ik het niet zo prettig vond om in amsterdam te blijven
> dus we besloten om te verhuizen naar rotterdam
> ...


maanden waren verstrekt
ik was inmiddels al 8 maanden zwanger
jaaaah de tijd vloog
Ik had al de baby kamer ingericht
in de kleuren geel en groen
waarom geel en groen? nou heel simpel ik wist niet of et een meisje of jongentje zou worden.
en jaaaa je leest het goed ik heb de babykamer ingericht
ik alleen, mounir was er amper bij
hij had nooit tijd meer voor mij en of de geboorte van het kind
dat bijna zo ver zou zijn
als ik erover begon dan zei hij: Druk druk
ewa altijd over het zelfde geruzie

Ik besloot dat vandaag niet weer zo'n opgefuckte dag zou worden
ik kleedde me aan deed me blonde lokken in een staart en liep naar buiten
ik kon eigelijk doen en laten wat ik wou, niemand die om me gaf
mounir was nu toch in adam 
wat hij daar deed wist ik niet, maar ja
ik liep naar de stad, ik had zin om te winkelen
in me eentje, niet dat ik andes kon ik had toch geen vrienden meer enz.
ik liep de h&m in er liep een vrouw langs me..maar ik weet niet haar geur kwam me zooooooooo vertrouwend en bekend voor
ik draaide me om en zij ook....neee ken ik niet d8 ik bij mezelf
en ik liep verder
"loubna" hoorde ik iemand me na roepen
ik keek om het was die zelfde vrouw!
loubna: ken ik jou?
vrouw: loubna 
loubna: ja zo heet ik? wie bent u?
de vrouw kwam op me af en omhelsde me haar tranen waren niet te stoppen
ik wist gewoon niet wat me overkwam
loubna: wow wat is er mevrouw????
vrouw: loubna loubna  :tranen:  ik dacht dat ik je nooit meer zou zien loubna loubna  :tranen:  !!!!!!!!!!
loubna: wie ben jij dan?
de vrouw keek me aan, ze had wel iets bekends  :cheefbek:  
vrouw: loubna ken je me niet meer????
loubna: nee sorry?
vrouw: ik ben het je zus lemia  :tranen:  
me gezicht veranderde lijkbleek het was alsof voor een moment me hart was gestopt met kloppen
ik liet me tas op de grond vallen en voelde me benen zwak worden
ik duwde haar van me af
loubna: sorry ik heb geen zus
en ik liep verder
lemia kwam achter me aan gerent: wacht nou alsjeblieft loubna ga niet weg
ik keek om naar me zus, ze zag er zo triestig uit
verrotte schoenen,verrotte jas der haren waren onverzorgt en wat zag ik nou tot me grote verbazing
ajoooooooooooooooooow  :gechoqueerd:  ze had grijze plukjes in der haar
pfffffffff wat was er met haar gebeurd
ik wou eigelijk weg gaan maar iets hield me tegen
ik liep terug naar haar
loubna: ben je hier alleen?
lemia: ja
ik pakte haar hand vast en trok der mee
lemia: wat doe je?
loubna: kom mee naar een veilige plek
de hele weg waren we stil..............................................

----------


## Zomaariemand001

de hele weg waren we stil
tot we voor het huis stopte
ja het het van mij en mounir
lemia: wat is dit?
loubna: m'n huis
we liepen naar binnen
lemia begon weer te huilen
loubna: waarom huil je nou 
lemia: ik dacht dat je dood was 
ik slikte en ging naast haar op de bank zitten
lemia raakte me buik aan
lemia: hoe lang?
loubna: nog een kleine maand
lemia: ooh ik heb je zo gemist loubna
ik omhelsde me zus: ik jou ook  :frons: 
lemia: waarom ging je weg?
loubna: lang verhaal
ik keek me zus onderzoekend aan, ajooow ze was zooooooooo veranderd ik herkende haar gewoon iet meer kwa innerlijk en uiterlijk
ik zou eerder denken dat ze me had gebeukt ipv zou gaan janken 
loubna: hoe gaat het met je kindje? ayoub
lemia: goed 
loubna: waar istie?
lemia: in amsterdam bij z'n vader
loubna:bij z'n vader???
lemia : ja
loubna: hoezo ben je gescheiden ofzo?
lemia: nee maar ik had een dagje voor mezelf nodig
loubna: wat is er allemaal met je gebeurd meid
lemia: wat is er allemaal met jou gebeurd!
loubna: wat is er met ONS gebeurd
lemia: ik ben nog getrouwd hoor en met me zoontje gaat het ook goed
esma gaat over 3 weken trouwen met een jongen die tarik heet 
loubna: ooh ja die ken ik nog wel vaagjes
lemia: mama is depri die huilt dag en nacht, papa is weg voorgoed naar marokko en mo, gaat z'n gangentje
ik schrok toen ik het hoorde
maar het kon me niet meer zoveel schelen
loubna: ooh
lemia: ooh???? is dat het enige wat je te zeggen hebt?
loubna: ja wat wil je dat ik dan zeg?
lemia: iedereen geeft jou de schuld van dit allemaal als mo je vindt eet ie je op, als mama je ziet spuugt ze op je en als papa je ziet hangt hij je op
loubna: ja leuk voor hun en jij??
lemia: als ik jou zie wil ik je alleen maar omhelsen
lemia: ik ben altijd van je blijven houden je bent me zusje ja wat je ook doet :tranen: 

ik omhelsde me zus...toch nog iemand die van me houdt 
lemia: kifash toch nog iemand??? ben je dan niet gelukkig???
ik slikte en keek me zus in der ogen aan

----------


## sweetylady007

meid jij bent pas een talent :ole:  je hebt het snel overgenomen van de anderen  :tong uitsteken: 
en wat ik ook nog even kwijt wou je hebt een prachtig verhaal  :knipoog:  
ik ben benieuwd hoe hij afloopt :nijn:

----------


## Naima_xx

hey meid, alles goed met je?

echt een mooi verhaal!

Ga snel verder! 


Dikke kus, Naima

----------


## miss_remix

more  :Iluvu:

----------


## Elhbiba

hoi meid je vervolg is heel goed en je hebt echt talent zo als sweetlady007 zegt ga zo snel mogelijk verder  :blauwe kus:  

beslama  :zwaai:

----------


## sarazohra

meisje. nou wat moet ik nou zeggen. het is een prachtige verhaal. heel mooi. ik ben zelf ook uit tetoun, dus ik lees het verhaal, maar echt als of ik mee leeef.



ga zo snel mogelijk verder. 
 :ole:

----------


## Zomaariemand001

> _Geplaatst door Zomaariemand001_ 
> *de hele weg waren we stil
> tot we voor het huis stopte
> ja het het van mij en mounir
> lemia: wat is dit?
> loubna: m'n huis
> we liepen naar binnen
> lemia begon weer te huilen
> loubna: waarom huil je nou 
> ...


wat je gelukkig noemt
lemia ik dacht dat ik gelukkig zou zijn,maar ik merk er niks van
ik ben zwanger anders was ik allang weg van hier, ik voel me zo opgesloten alleen me baby houdt me hier
anders was ik allang weggggggggggggg
lemia: ben je nog met de vader van het kind???
loubna: jaa dit is z'n huis
lemia: wat is er dan schat??? hij heeft een huis en het ziet er hier allemaal schoon,mooi en vooral lux en duur uit??
loubna: hij is nooit thuis ik voel me zo eenzaam hij is altijd druk druk druk zaken
lemia: ooh ik snap wat je bedoeld schat hoe heet ie??
loubna: het is gewoon mounir hoor!!!
nadat ik de naam mounir zei veranderde me zus gezicht lijkbleek,der ogen werden groot en der mond viel open

----------


## marocgirlll

waarom zo'n kleine vervolg ga snel verder plzzz

----------


## SweetRiffia

_Damnn...wat heb ik jou vervolgjes gemist...!!!
Shoekran zina..ik heb er zwaar van genoten  



Ik hoop snel meer van je te kunnen lezen...petje af zina  





Beslama...
_

----------


## miss_remix

more  :Iluvu:

----------


## seniorita1988

en toen.. :grote grijns: 
kep gister alles gelezen eg mooi  :grote grijns:

----------


## taselhiet_1

hey ga snel verder

----------


## sarazohra

graag wil ik antwoord op mijn vraag, want ik heb een waar gebeurde verhaal over mijn ongelovelijke liefde voor iemand.

ik weet zeker dat het een heel spannned verhaal en leuk verhaal zou zijn.
 :love:  

 :knipoog:   :knipoog:   :knipoog:  

 :stout:

----------


## Zomaariemand001

> _Geplaatst door sarazohra_ 
> *graag wil ik antwoord op mijn vraag, want ik heb een waar gebeurde verhaal over mijn ongelovelijke liefde voor iemand.
> 
> ik weet zeker dat het een heel spannned verhaal en leuk verhaal zou zijn.
>  
> 
>    
> 
> *


als je op nieuw bericht klikt kan je een eigen verhaaltje beginnen  :grote grijns: 

gr.tjes
Zomaar iemand  :maf2:

----------


## Zomaariemand001

nadat ik de naam mounir zei veranderde me zus gezicht lijkbleek,der ogen werden groot en der mond viel open
had ik misschien iets verkeerds gezegd?
Loubna: is er iets
lemia: is het mounir, mounir??  :slik!:  
loubna: ja mounir,mounir...er is maar 1 mounir  :moeilijk:  
lemia: ooh
loubna: hoezo is er iets?
lemia zei niks ze staarde alleen voorzich uit
ik herhaalde: hoezo is er iets?
lemia keek me dit keer aan en slikte even
lemia: ik weet niet
loubna: wat weet je niet? waaaaaat!!!!
lemia: of ik je dit wel moet vertellen
loubna: vertel op wat is er......
lemia slikte weer en keek me treurig aan
loubna: nou?? ik wacht!!
lemia: ik heb mounir gezien met een meisje in amsterdam
die zin kwam als messen steken aan
alsof ze me hart verlamde
ik voelde me benen niet meer
me maag draaide
ik kreeg het benauwd
me ogen vulde de tranen
me handen trilde
ik wou wat roepen,schreeuwen maar het lukte niet
ik wist niks meer........enige wat ik telkens opnieuw bleef horen in me oren
"mounir, meisje in amsterdam"
"mounir, meisje in amsterdam" 
"mounir, meisje in amsterdam" 
"mounir, meisje in amsterdam" 
"mounir, meisje in amsterdam" 
"mounir, meisje in amsterdam"
.................................................. ............................................

----------


## taselhiet_1

hey ga snel verder

----------


## Zomaariemand001

sjo das lang geleden  :maf2:

----------


## miss_remix

ga gauw verder :knipoog:   :verliefd:

----------


## lady_marmelade

Hey

Toen ik met je verhaal begon, kon ik er ni mee stoppen dus hoop ik ook dat je snel een vervolg schrijft.
Ik hou het hier ni meer uit door de spanning.

Heeeeeeeeeeeeel mooi verhaal!!!!!!!!!  :ole:

----------


## *~Lady-C~*

ewa zid ga gauw verder  :ole:

----------


## ahlem_17

HE wanneer komt het vervolg als dat er wel is dit is echt een strak verhaal schandeloos leuk dammm echt goed gewoon geen woorden voor zo goed maar jah groetjes uit utrecht en die mounir is een player !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## *~Lady-C~*

zid ga verder  :oog:

----------


## MadeLiefje

VERDER! VERDER!
VERDER! VERDER!
VERDER! VERDER!
VERDER! VERDER!
VERDER! VERDER!
VERDER! VERDER!
VERDER! VERDER!
VERDER! VERDER!
VERDER! VERDER!
VERDER! VERDER!
VERDER! VERDER!
VERDER! VERDER!
VERDER! VERDER!
VERDER! VERDER!
VERDER! VERDER!
VERDER! VERDER!

Vind het zooo spannend, ipv een boek iedere avond lees ik nu dit voordat ik slapen ga  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## hafsa bouzi

GA VERDER het is echt een banglijke verhaal  :maf2:   :maf2:

----------


## Gangsta_O.C

[GLOW=blue]Wajooooooo yeh mooie verhaal!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!![/GLOW] 


Hij is het helemaal dit verhaal. Ik heb het aan 1 stuk door gelezen zo mooi was ie wel.... 

Ik kan niet wachten tot ik de rest weer van je kan lezen...

Succes verder met schrijven...

Dikke Kus
ouafae...

----------


## *~Lady-C~*

yooooooo ga verder  :plet:   :handbang:

----------


## dounia1986

alsjebleft ga verder

het is net zo spannend joh ik kan echt niet w8ten op het ervolg

kusjes dounia

----------


## Zomaariemand001

> _Geplaatst door dounia1986_ 
> *alsjebleft ga verder
> 
> het is net zo spannend joh ik kan echt niet w8ten op het ervolg
> 
> kusjes dounia*


vervolgje  :grote grijns:  komt eraan mensjes  :grote grijns: ,
alleen effe me patatje oorlog opeten en me pizza funghi
en dan komt jullie vervolg

----------


## Zomaariemand001

> _Geplaatst door Zomaariemand001_ 
> *nadat ik de naam mounir zei veranderde me zus gezicht lijkbleek,der ogen werden groot en der mond viel open
> had ik misschien iets verkeerds gezegd?
> Loubna: is er iets
> lemia: is het mounir, mounir??  
> loubna: ja mounir,mounir...er is maar 1 mounir  
> lemia: ooh
> loubna: hoezo is er iets?
> lemia zei niks ze staarde alleen voorzich uit
> ...



het duurde gewoon een tijdje voordat het tot me door ging dringen dat mounir me belazerde
hardcore geplayed,hardcore genaaid,fucking voorgelogen
terwijl ik zwanger van hem ben, ik draag zijn kind
ik heb mijn leven voor hem opgegeven en wat is zijn beloning
een slettebak in adam nemen
ik begreep ook niet waarom?hoezo?? was ik niet meer goed?
ik keek me zus aan met tranen in me ogen
ik wou haar omhelsen maar voordat ik het kon doen
had zij me al omhelsd
lemia: ooh loubna ik vind het ecth erg voor je k had nooit me bek open moeten trekken
loubna: nee het is goed zo geeft niet
loubna: zeg eens eerlijk lemia? ben ik lelijk? ben ik dik? ben ik niet goed?
lemia stond op en greep naar me arm, ze sleurde me mee naar de spiegel
lemia: kijk, kijk goed kijk jezelf je bent mooi, je bent knap je bent prachtig
die mounir is gewoon een vieze klootzak die blind is en boven alles DOM
ik wist niet wat k moest doen, me zus had gelijk hij is blind hij is dom
het ligt niet aan mij
wat moest ik nu doen? naar adam, hem betrappen?
of moest ik weg gaan van dit huisje
ik wist het allemaal effe niet meer
loubna: ik ga effe liggen als je het niet erg vindt
lemia: is goed lievie, rust maar goed uit, ik ga voor je koken
lemia gaf me een kus en ze liep naar de keuken
ik plofte op de bank en ging er goed bij liggen
ik sloot me ogen, met verdriet en pijn

----------


## lady_marmelade

mooi verhaal en een mooi vervolg

ik hoop dat je snel verder zult gaan  :wohaa:

----------


## dounia1986

ooow prachtig gewoon ga verder lieverd
thx

----------


## hafsa bouzi

wat een verhaal je hebt echt schrijftalent wil je nog een vervolg schrijven want ik kan niet meer wachten  :jeweetog:   :jeweetog:

----------


## Gangsta_O.C

hey schatje, hoe is het?
schatje ga snel weer verder als je weer kan....



kus,
Ouafae

----------


## Zomaariemand001

bedankt allemaal voor jullie leuke reacties, k ben blij dat jullie het een leuk verhaal vinden  :grote grijns:

----------


## Zomaariemand001

naar een tijdje maakte lemia mij wakker, ze had spaghetti gemaakt
ik stond moeizaam op
loubna: k heb eigelijk geen trek  :frons: 
lemia: je gaat eten,je MOET eten denk aan je kind
me zus had gelijk ik moest eten, niet voor mezelf niet voor mounir, maar voor mijn kindje.
ik proptje die spaghetti slierten moeizaam me mond in.
na het eten was het weer stillentjes
lemia: wat ga je nu doen?
loubna: wat bedoel je.
lemia: met mounir?
loubna: ik weet het niet  :frons: 
lemia omhelsde me en verluisterde in me oor: lieverd denk er maar goed overna en doe wat jou het beste lijkt voor jou en de baby
loubna: zal ik doen ja
lemia kijk op der horloge: schat ik moet gaan, anders gaat mijn man ook denken waar blijft die trol.
loubna: ja ik begrijp het, nou je weet je bent hier altijd welkom
lemia: dank je wel schat, ik zal je zeker gauwtjes opzoeken
loubna: fijn dank je
we pakte elkaars handen en liepen samen naar de deur, we omhelsde elkaar even, gaven elkaar 4 kusjes
en ze ging weg...
ik voelde een leegte, maar ja ik ben al erger gewend, ik was wel blij om haar toch gezien te hebben
Ik deed de deur achter haar dicht en zuchte heel diep
zo diep dat ik door me benen zakte naar de grond en uitbarste in tranen
mounir, jaa dat was mijn probleem, hij gaat vreemd
ik kon dat niet begrijpen,niet verdragen,niet accepteren en niet geloven  :frons: 
ik bleef maar aan 1 stuk door huilen, ik was ontroostbaar.
naar ruim een uur gehuild te hebben, stond ik op van de grond en liep ik naar de slaapkamer om me om te kleden
net dat ik me uitkleedde hoorde ik de voordeur open gaan
ik voelde een brok in me keel en tegelijkertijd vulde me ogen met tranen
ik bleef stilletjes in de slaapkamer me omkleden
mounir: Loubna?
ik hoorde hem mijn naam roepen, maar ik reageerde niet.
ik hoorde zijn voetstappen lijdend naar de slaapkamer
hij liep op me af
mounir: waarom zeg je niks?
ik keek hem aan met opgezwolle rooie jankoogjes.
ik ging verder met mezelf aankleden
hij liep op me af pakte me vast bij me arm en deed me kind omhoog
mounir: ik praat tegen jou, wat is er met je?
ik rukte me los en liep de slaapkamer uit richting de huiskamer
ik ging zitten en deed de tv aan.
hij liep me achter na en deed de tv uit.
mounir: what the fuck is hier aan de hand?????
ik reageerde niet en deed weer de tv aan
nu ging hij voor de tv staan
mounir: probeer je me pissed off te maken?
ik keek hem aan en zei: wil je niet voor m'n beeld staan erg irritant
nu maakte ik hem helemaal boos
hij trok de stekker uit de tv.
mounir: what the fuck is jou probleem? moet ik die tv slopen?
ik fronste mijn wenkbrauwen
loubna: i don't give a shit  :Smilie: 
ik stond op en ik wou de kamer uitlopen
hij greep me bij me arm
loubna: wil je me niet aanraken
mounir: wat doe je dom!!!!
loubna: laat me los
mounir: nee
loubna: ik vraag het nog 1x laat me los
mounir: en wat dan? wou je gaan gillen  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
loubna: nee
ik gaf hem een harde SMEK in z'n gezicht, zo hard dat je me hand nog op ze wang zag.
nu greep hij me bij m'n bijde armen en drukte me tegen de muur
loubna: au je doet me ben, ben je gek ofzo laat me los
mounir: jij bent een fucking psyco wijf
loubna: laat me los, ik wil niet dat je me aanraakt begrijpt je dat niet ofzo? praat ik turks??
mounir: wat is er moet jou fucking hoofd, die hormonen tasten je hersens aan
loubna: laat me los, ik heb een kind in me buik, wil het wat aandoen ofzo
mounir: waar heb jij het nou weer over
mounir: ga slapen ofzo, je bent niet normaal
loubna: nee jij wel he
mounir: wat bezielt
loubna: waar was je
mounir: kifash waar was je? je weet waar ik was
loubna: WAAR WAS [email protected]!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
mounir: je bent ziek
loubna: waarom geef je geen antwoord, ik weet het al
loubna: heb je lekker geneukt met die kanker kahba die je in amsterdam hebt 
mounir liet me los
loubna: jaaa daar word jhe wel even stil van he, je d8 zeker deze domme loubna komt er niet achter
loubna: je d8 ik ben achterlijk
loubna: nou verkeerd ged8, ik weet alles lekker he rond neuken met vieze wijven, terwijl je vriendin hoogzwanger thuis op je zit te wachten
en je fucking nodig heeft.
mounir zweeg, hij zei niks meer
ik kreeg weer tranen loubna: waarom mounir, waarom tfoe ik vervloek jou en die fucking ho.eren van jou
mounir: hou je bek je weet niks
loubna: is dat het enige wat je kan zeggen? hou je bek
loubna: ik ga weg wat zeg je daar op

----------


## miss_remix

hey meid ga gauw verder :grote grijns:

----------


## dounia1986

ooow meid youve got it going on damnnn its so fine again 
weetje je hebt echt talent meid 
wil je alsjeblieft nog een vervolg plaatsen als je wilt  :love:  
want hou van deze verhaal en is gewoon mooi hoe jij alles kan uitleggen 
groetjes en kussies van dounia
go on pleaazzzeee

----------


## hafsa bouzi

:maffia:  ik zou een moord doen voor een vervolg ik kan niet meer wachten

----------


## Failouz

Hallo Lieverd, ik wilde even zeggen dat ik je verhaal al vanaf begin af aan aan het volgen ben en dat ik het dagelijks nog helemaal voor me zie. Het hebt het zo goed geschreven dat ik je daarom vraag. LIEVERD WIL JE AUB NOOIT STOPPEN MET DIT VERHAAL? ECHT KLASSE!

----------


## Zomaariemand001

> _Geplaatst door Failouz_ 
> *Hallo Lieverd, ik wilde even zeggen dat ik je verhaal al vanaf begin af aan aan het volgen ben en dat ik het dagelijks nog helemaal voor me zie. Het hebt het zo goed geschreven dat ik je daarom vraag. LIEVERD WIL JE AUB NOOIT STOPPEN MET DIT VERHAAL? ECHT KLASSE!*


dank je wel, hahaha
jullie maken me allemaal verlegen joh  :grote grijns:

----------


## dounia1986

pleaassse ga verder ik word hierzo gek please net nu het zo mooi is

----------


## taselhiet_1

hey ga snel verder meid spannend

----------


## Zomaariemand001

> _Geplaatst door Zomaariemand001_ 
> *naar een tijdje maakte lemia mij wakker, ze had spaghetti gemaakt
> ik stond moeizaam op
> loubna: k heb eigelijk geen trek 
> lemia: je gaat eten,je MOET eten denk aan je kind
> me zus had gelijk ik moest eten, niet voor mezelf niet voor mounir, maar voor mijn kindje.
> ik proptje die spaghetti slierten moeizaam me mond in.
> na het eten was het weer stillentjes
> lemia: wat ga je nu doen?
> ...


Mounir begon me hard uit te lachen
ik schrok er zelfs van
mounir: jij gaat nergens heen, hahahahaha dat was wel een goeie grap
loubna: ik maak geen grappen
mounir: ik ook niet dus begin maar je mondje dicht te snoeren
loubna: is dat een dreigement?
mounir: vat het maar op hoe jij het wilt  :knipoog: 
loubna: rot op man dat hoef ik niet te pikken, luister goed jij snotaap
loubna: jij kan me niks maken, ik ben niet bang voor jou snap je dat?
loubna: ik heb het hier voor het zeggen en weet je waarom  :Smilie: 
loubna: ik draag jou kind, wil je me komen doen.
mounir begon weer te lachen
mounir: snotaap??? zo noem jij me dus, hahahaha loubna je hebt nog veel te leren meid
mounir: meisje, ik kan jou zo breken maar ook zo weer maken
mounir: doe rustig aan niet zoveel stressen, als je, je kind nog wilt zien na de geboorte moet je nu toch echt effe je smoel houden
mounir: ben je niet bang dat ik de baby van je weg neem :Smilie: 
loubna: dan zou je mij eerst moeten vermoorden
mounir: ga spelen man je kijkt teveel films is niet goed voor je schatje
loubna: ooh dus zo ver zijn w nu, dat jij me bedreigt, je gaat vreemd en je beledigd me
loubna: ik weet genoeg en ik snap nu waar het al die tijd om draaide
mounir: je weet niks, wat ik doe gaat jij geen moer aan, dat zijn mijn zaken.
loubna: je bent zo veranderd ik ken je helemaal niet zo
ik moet gelijk denken aan die avond in marokko toen hij me zo wreed had verkracht
mounir:je hebt mij nooit gekend  :Smilie: , niemand kent mij zelfs me eigen moeder niet.
ik stond op en liep de kamer uit.
mounir: waar ga je heen?
loubna: ik ga weg van hier, ik wil je niet meer zien, ik bel je wel als ik bevallen ben.
mounir: je gaat nergens heen, je draagt mijn kind dus je blijft HIER!!!
loubna: hou was je van plan om me tegen te houden.
ik merkte zo aan hem dat het kind dat ik van hem droeg zo belangerijk voor hem was, oke is normaal maar dit was te extreem?
mounir: als het moet breek ik je beide benen, dus ga op je reet zitten en hou je mond
loubna: fuck you man vieze klootzak, wat denk je wel niet
mounir: ik denk dat jij echt een dode wens hebt?
.................................................. ........

----------


## dounia1986

hey meid je hebt weer een prachtig vervolg geschrevn wil je alsjeblieft nog ene plaatsen
kussie en dikke knuffie van je allerbeste fan
xxx

----------


## Dounia_17

ewa meid ga gauw verder :knipoog:

----------


## Failouz

Ga nou door meid, weet je hoe blij ik was dat je weer een vervolg erop hebt gezet.

----------


## *~Lady-C~*

waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah so faya man tfoeeeeeeee egt fayaaaaaaaa ga gauw verder en laat het goed uitkomen tussen hun 2 die gast moet smeken  :kalasnikov:

----------


## taselhiet_1

hey ga snel verder

----------


## Zomaariemand001

> _Geplaatst door Zomaariemand001_ 
> *Mounir begon me hard uit te lachen
> ik schrok er zelfs van
> mounir: jij gaat nergens heen, hahahahaha dat was wel een goeie grap
> loubna: ik maak geen grappen
> mounir: ik ook niet dus begin maar je mondje dicht te snoeren
> loubna: is dat een dreigement?
> mounir: vat het maar op hoe jij het wilt 
> loubna: rot op man dat hoef ik niet te pikken, luister goed jij snotaap
> ...


loubna: luister eens a kanker grap, mij maak je niet bang met je blader dreigementen, ga knikkeren met je vriendjes ofzo
mounir: wat is jou fucking probleem je maakt me para
loubna: ewa spring van een flat zou ik zeggen
mounir:luister k zeg alleen dat je hier moet blijven klaar, wil je dat ik niet tegen je praat prima dan negeren we elkaar , maar je blijft hier.
Loubna: prima, je bestaat vanaf nu niet meer, k woon alleen in dit huis
mounir trok z'n jas aan: safi is goed 
mounir ging naar buiten , zonder iets te zeggen.
ik barste uit in tranen, wajoooo hoe had et ooit zo ver kunnen komen
ik had trouwens nog steeds geen antwoord op mijn vraag, waarom hij nu vreemdgaat.
maar ja wou ik dat wel weten?
ik veegde me tranen weg, die sukkel is me tranen niet waard.
ik pakte een appel en ging op bed liggen.
daar lag k dan in me eentje..............eenzamer dan ooit......
de volgende dag..................

----------


## Zomaariemand001

sorry mensen  :frons: 
k moet nu effe weg, k schrijf snel weer verder

----------


## Failouz

Weeeeeeeejooooooooooowwwwwwwwwwwwwwww, wallah kom hier ik ga je bijten!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
vervolg AUB IK SMEEK JE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

WEL LANGER DAN DIT HE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! !!!!!!!!

----------


## taselhiet_1

oke is goed maar snel verder

----------


## Failouz

ewa kom op meid, ga door of maak het af ik kan nu echt niet meer wachten.

----------


## Zomaariemand001

volgende dag stond ik op zware wallen onder me ogen
ik voelde me zo leeg maar ja ik moest er maar mee leren leven
ik liep naar de badkamer om mezelf op te frissen.
net dat ik de badkamer uit wou lopen, voelde ik opeens een kramp in m'n buik....zo erg dat op de grond viel....krijsde van de pijn
maar ik wist dat niemand me kon horen of helpen....
kruipend kwam ik in de keuken....
ik trok mezelf op doormiddelen van een stoel
oke nu zat ik....
de pijn was opeens weer weg.
ik keek naar de fruitschaal er zaten 4 briefjes van 50 euro in
met een briefje: 
" om bootschappen te doen "
verder stond er niks meer bij
mounir had het voor me achter gelaten.
ik pakte het geld maar precies op dat moment
begon die kramp weer
ik liet de 4 briefjes van 50 euro uit me handen vallen, ik schreeuwde me longen uit me lijf
wajoooo zo'n pijn had ik nog nooit gehad.
wat was dit?
zouden dit de weeen zijn?
of is dit iets anders?
ik zocht naar me telefoon, wajoo waar had ik dat pokke ding ook alweer neer gegooid
met pijn en tranen zocht ik half kruipend naar me telefoon
uit eindelijk had ik hem gevonden, dat ding lag boven de tv. 
ik pakte me telefoon, maar toen ging er weer door me hoofd: wie moet ik bellen??? ik heb geen vrienden,familie of een man
ik ben alleen :frons: 
ik begon weer te huilen ik was de pijn vergeten.
ik kon wel lemia bellen maar die zou nooit hier op tijd kunnen zijn....
ik belde haar toch maar wel op, ik had het haar beloofd
na drie keer overgaan nam ze op
lemia: hallo?
loubna: lemia
lemia: ja dat ben ik met wie spreek ik
loubna: ik ben het loubna
lemia: hey schat wat is er wat klink je beroerd????
huilend en snikkend zei loubna: ik heb pijn ik weet niet wat het is
lemia: rustig meissie waar ben je nu??????
loubna: thuis
lemia: waar is mounir
loubna: weet ik niet
lemia: bel hem!! of moet ik hem voor je bellen
loubna: NEEEEEEE hij hoeft dit niet te weten
lemia: ik wil je alleen helpen ik maak me zorgen om je
lemia: ik kom meteen naar je toe ok hou me op te hoogte
lemia hing op, ze was dus nu onderweg naar rotterdam, nou dat zou ook wel lang duren
en ik verging van de pijn
na 3 kwartier belde lemia me op
lemia: lievie ik zit in een ville hou vol ik doe me best om zo snel mogelijk bij je te zijn
loubna had bijna geen stem meer over, zachtjes kreunde ze : j......a
loubna liet der telefoon uit der handen vallen
ze kon niet meer ze had hoge koorts en der vliesen waren gebroken
al had ze het zelf niet door ze voelde alleen wat nattigheid
de pijn werd steed heviger en heviger
wat moest ze doen? wat kon ze doen
ze stond er alleen voor...........
op een gegeven moment begon ze te persen het ging van zelf.....
persen en persen tot dat het kind geboren was....
het was een jongentje...maar er klopte iets niet..........
het kindje huilde niet
loubna kreunde zachtjes en met pijn: baby huil, baby huil baby huil nou
maar het kindje huilde niet
het was alsof er iets in loubna was geknapt.............
voor dit had ze alles opgegeven en nu??????
loubna nam het kindje in der armen
en begon ervoor een slaapliedje te zingen
met tranen in der ogen.....ze kon het niet begrijpen
ze kon het niet zien, het kindje was geboren maar zonder leven.
naa ruim ander half uur hoorde ze de bel gaan
en geklop voor de deur
loubna wou niet opstaan
ze bleef maar op de grond zitten met bloed en al met der kindje
buiten stond lemia te krijsen: loubna doe open, loubna doe open
maar lemia kreeg maar geen gehoor
ze maakte zich erg zorgen
ze besloot mounir op te bellen
maar kifash??? zijn nummer had ze niet eens
wie had zijn nummer wie???
ze moest denken, maar snel denken, want elke seconden was een waardevolle seconden
ze bedacht zich al snel...yassir juistem haar ex yassir die had zijn nummer wel ze zijn tenslotte vrienden
ze zocht snel naar de nummer van yassir...
ze belde hem op
hij nam niet op
lemia begon te vloeken en te schreeuwen en alles door elkaar
ze probeerde het nog een keer
dit keer nam hij gelukkig wel op
yassir slaperig: jah?
lemia: ja yassir luister heb je het nummer van mounir
yassir: jah
lemia: geef het
yassir: wacht wacht wacht wacht eens even, wie ben jij en wat bel je mij wakker !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
lemia: luister het is echt belangerijk ik ben lemia aub geef me ze nummer snel
yassir was stil toen hij de naam lemia hoorde.
lemia: yassir?????
yassir: hoe kom je aan me nummer
lemia: aub ik leg je alles nog wel uit maar geef ,me zijn nummer nu
yassir: gaf me het nummer zonder nog iets verder te zeggen
lemia: dank je wel
en ze hing op hem neer
snel belde ze het nummer van mounir die ze van yassir had gekregen.
mounir: jah?
lemia: hallo spreek ik met mounir?
mounir: ja
lemia: luister je moet nu naar rdam komen want loubna zit thuis met pijn maar ze doet de deur niet open en ik sta voor haar deur terwijl ze me vroeg of ik wou komen alleen ik kan nu niet naar binnen en ik heb geen sleutel maar jij wel dus...........daarom
mounir onderbrak lemia: ho ho ho wach wacht zeg dat allemaal nog eens???
lemia: waar het opneer komt is: je moet NU komen!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
mounir: wat is er dan???
lemia: aub ik leg het je uit als je komt maar kom nu meteen haar leven is in gevaar.
mounir hing op lemia neer.
zou dat betekenen dat hij nu zou komen?
ze moest afwachten..........................

----------


## asmae85

Tbar allah a3liek Zomaariemand001!!

Ik ben nu helemaal verliefd op jou verhaal.....  :love:  
Ga door en hou ons niet te lang in spanning.

Mij heb je al als Fan, Go for it!!

Ma3asalama

----------


## pancrase

goed verhaal

thalla

----------


## Failouz

tbarkellah alik, a zina. hier hou ik nou van. je houdt de spanning er wel in. aub ga gauw door en met een wat langer vervolg lieverd.

----------


## *~Lady-C~*

ewa zid  :brozac:

----------


## Ladylady

plzzz ga verder ik kom alleen online om het verhaal af te lezen see you ...

----------


## hafsa bouzi

prachtig mied te mooi voor woorden maar ik kan je dit al vast zeggen je hebt schrijf talent  :knipoog:   :grote grijns:

----------


## Zomaariemand001

> _Geplaatst door Zomaariemand001_ 
> *volgende dag stond ik op zware wallen onder me ogen
> ik voelde me zo leeg maar ja ik moest er maar mee leren leven
> ik liep naar de badkamer om mezelf op te frissen.
> net dat ik de badkamer uit wou lopen, voelde ik opeens een kramp in m'n buik....zo erg dat op de grond viel....krijsde van de pijn
> maar ik wist dat niemand me kon horen of helpen....
> kruipend kwam ik in de keuken....
> ik trok mezelf op doormiddelen van een stoel
> oke nu zat ik....
> ...



Het duurde allemaal zooo lang, lemia had al de moed opgegeven ze ging voor de deur van loubna's huis zitten en wachten
na ruim een uur zag ze een jongen aan komen rennen....
lemia stond op en keek met hoop
lemia: ben jij mounir
mounir hijgend: ja
zonder nog iets verder te zeggen opende hij de deur.....
ze liepen snel naar binnen
lemia al schreeuwend en alles......
toen ze de huiskamer in liepen stopte lemia met schreeuwen,met lopen en met denken
het was alsof ze aan de grond was vast genageld
daar lag haar zusje dan met bloed en al en het dode kindje
lemia's ogen vulde zoveel tranen....niet te beschrijven hoe veel...
ze ging op der knieen en begon zachtjes te huilen....
mounir rende snel op loubna af.....
hij checkte haar pols...haar hartslag was zwak
hij zag het leveloze lichaampje van het babytje in loubna's armen...
ook hij voelde een traantje prikkelen
maar hij hield het verborgen...
mounir pakte het kindje en wikkelde het in een handoek
hij gaf de baby aan lemia: hou em vast we moeten naar ziekenhuis...
mounir tilde het zwakke lichaam van loubna op
en liep naar buiten hij legde haar achter op de bank van z'n auto en lemia stapte ook in
ze reden als een speer naar het ziekenhuis.
in het ziekenhuis aangekomen
loubna werd met nood opgenomen, ze werd gelijk naar de operatie kamer gebracht
ze had namelijk een bloeding van der baarmoeder
ze had al zoveel bloed verloren
het was niet zeker of zij het zou halen
en het kindje....voor het kindje was et al te laat
mounir zat in de ziekenhuis hallen wat rond te lopen
lemia zat in een hoekje te snikken
mounir liep naar lemia toe: wil je koffie
lemia keek met rode ogen en tranen op naar mounir
ze keek hem zo lang aan en vervolgens zei ze: ze gaat dood he 
mounir negeerde haar vraag
mounir: dus je wilt geen koffie
lemia stond op...en liep op mounir af
ze stonden nu tegenover elkaar
ze bleef hem effetjes aanstaren
daarna barste ze uit in tranen
ze omhelsde hem en begon erop los te huilen
mounir wist niet hoe hij moest reageren
hij voelde ook die emotie maar hij wou het niet laten zien
hij sloeg ook z'n armen om lemia heen en liet haar uithuilen.

----------


## miss_remix

meid ga gauw verder :Smilie:

----------


## Soussia'86

> _Geplaatst door miss_remix_ 
> *meid ga gauw verder*


Ja want het is echt spannend! 

Thella, beslama  :zwaai:

----------


## **salua**

wajouw meid,plliieesss ga snel verder,pplliieesss,jouw verhalen zijn zo verslaafd net een soap....pplliieesss ga verder

----------


## Zomaariemand001

> _Geplaatst door Zomaariemand001_ 
> *Het duurde allemaal zooo lang, lemia had al de moed opgegeven ze ging voor de deur van loubna's huis zitten en wachten
> na ruim een uur zag ze een jongen aan komen rennen....
> lemia stond op en keek met hoop
> lemia: ben jij mounir
> mounir hijgend: ja
> zonder nog iets verder te zeggen opende hij de deur.....
> ze liepen snel naar binnen
> lemia al schreeuwend en alles......
> ...



hij trooste haar maar lemia was ontroostbaar
mounir: ze gaat niet dood stil maar
lemia snikte aan 1 stuk door
mounir gaf haar een doekje waar om haar tranen weg te vegen
net dat ze wouden zitten kwam 1 van de chirurgen aangelopen die loubna hadden geopereerd
lemia's ogen voelde al gelijk weer tranen mounir keek met een trieste blik naar de chirurg
chirurg: jullie zijn de familie van mvr.?
mounir keek lemia aan
mounir: ja ze is mijn vriendin ze heet loubna
chirurg: juist ja we hebben haar baarmoeder verwijderd het was te ernstig of ze het overleefd is nog de vraag ze heeft teveel bloed verloren
mounir: dus haar toestand is kritische?
chirurg: juist ja
lemia:deed der handen op der gezicht boog zich naar mounir's schouder en begon weer te huilen
mounir legde z'n arm om haar heeen sssst siste hij zachtjes
mounir: stil maar het komt insallah goed
mounir: mogen we haar nu zien?
chirurg: ze wordt zo naar haar kamer gebracht dan kan het ja
mounir: kan ze ons horen?
chirurg: ik denk het niet maar jullie kunnen proberen dingen tegen haar te zeggen.
mounir haalde diep adem : oke bedankt dokter
hij schudde de hand van de chirurg terwijl lemia nog huilend met der hoofd op mounir's schouder zat 
mounir: kom lemia we gaan naar haar toe
lemia veegde weer haar tranen weg helemaal in schock liep ze met mounir richting de kamer van loubna

m

----------


## miss_remix

ga gauw verder :Smilie:

----------


## SweetRiffia

_Damnnnnn....sjooooO zielig..Meid je moet echt zo snel mogelijk verder gaan..I love this story..  



_

----------


## najima_i

iwaaa pleaseee ga door ik ben ze3ma vandaag begonnen maar ik heb je verhaal al af wil je alsjeblieft verder gaan

----------


## Zomaariemand001

> _Geplaatst door Zomaariemand001_ 
> *hij trooste haar maar lemia was ontroostbaar
> mounir: ze gaat niet dood stil maar
> lemia snikte aan 1 stuk door
> mounir gaf haar een doekje waar om haar tranen weg te vegen
> net dat ze wouden zitten kwam 1 van de chirurgen aangelopen die loubna hadden geopereerd
> lemia's ogen voelde al gelijk weer tranen mounir keek met een trieste blik naar de chirurg
> chirurg: jullie zijn de familie van mvr.?
> mounir keek lemia aan
> ...




er ging van alles door mounir's hoofd
schuldgevoelens,woedde,verdriet,machteloosheid van alles!!!
was dit waar? of gewoon een enge droom?
mounir 's hart begon steeds sneller te kloppen
ze waren bijna bij de kamer van loubna.......
..........................
aangekomen bij de kamer van loubna bleven ze even staan..
mounir greep naar de deurknop
hij deed de deur langzaam open
ze wisten niet wat hun te wachten stond, hoe ze loubna aan zouden treffen
mounir haalde diep adem en liep naar binnen
lemia liep achter hem aan.........
daar lag ze dan........
lijkbleek,gesloten ogen en donkere kringen rond der ogen
net een lijk.........
met allemaal snoertjes en rare aparatuur aan der vast gemaakt

Lemia begon weer te huilen, maar dit keer zachtjes en beetje in der zelf...
mounir pakte een stoel en ging gelijk bij loubna zitten
hij pakte der hand en legde het tegen zijn gezicht aan...........
hij sloot zijn ogen...en verdronk diep in gedachten.
lemia ging aan de andere kant zitten van het bed van loubna
en legde haar hoofd op de knieen van loubna..............
daar zaten ze dan....niet wetend wat elmekteb zou zijn
zou zij het overleven of zou zij haar lichaam en ziel overgeven aan allah ( swt )


alleen allah( swt) kon dat weten en bepalen..............

----------


## Tarhalt

WeJoooooooooo!!..EYeMaa Zo zIeLiG... :traan1: ..

Meid je hebt talent en ga zo door.. :Wink: ...

Wat ik WoU ZeGgEN Is DAt je eR eEn nIeUwE faN bIJ HeBt.. :grote grijns: 
(Zo lEuK IS OOk WeeR NiEt oM Mij AlS FAn tE HeBbEn.. :tong uitsteken: )

Maar Wat WAs DAt Tog wEeR EeN PraChTiGe veRVolG LekkEr SPannENd DAaR Hou iK Van!!..EwA NU tOg oNlIne bent..veRvOlG!!!..EwA ZiEd....iK kan NiET waChteN.. :schok: ...!!..

LoTs oF LoVE..
Tarhalt

 :zwaai:

----------


## SweetRiffia

_Neeeeeeeeej ze mag niet dood gaan...ze moet leven..  Alsjeblieft lieverd..laat haar leven..ze verdient een leven na wat ze alles heeft meegemaakt..



But thx anyway..ik heb er van genoten hbiba..!!!



_

----------


## Rahila

Salam meisje

Waiaw Waiaw ya verhaal. ik heb hier geen woorden voor!!!
ik smeek het je schrijf zo vlug je kan een heeeel lang vervolgje bij !!!
ik kan haast ni wachten
dikke kus uit Antwerpen
xxxjes Rahila!!

----------


## een_gelovige*

hee meid, kom op schrijf ff lekker door, ik ben zo benieuwd, en de volgende keer zoveel mogelijk schrijven.

kusjes

----------


## **salua**

pllieeesss schat vertel plies het verhaal verder,ik wordt helemaal gek,pliessss schrijf verder

----------


## SweetRiffia

_Ewa meid...wanneer ga je weer verder...?  





_

----------


## Zomaariemand001

> _Geplaatst door Zomaariemand001_ 
> *er ging van alles door mounir's hoofd
> schuldgevoelens,woedde,verdriet,machteloosheid van alles!!!
> was dit waar? of gewoon een enge droom?
> mounir 's hart begon steeds sneller te kloppen
> ze waren bijna bij de kamer van loubna.......
> ..........................
> aangekomen bij de kamer van loubna bleven ze even staan..
> mounir greep naar de deurknop
> ...




dagen gingen verstreken tot loubna wakker werd.
ze opende haar ogen langzaam en voelde de velle licht al op der ogen
een enorme koppijn had ze en zo koud alsof ze in sneeuw was begraven
waar ben ik?? ging er door loubna heen.
ze legde der hand gelijk op der buik
waar is me baby ging er nu door haar hoofd heen
ze keek om haar heen
ze zag 2 slapende mensen bij der bed
met een schorre stem verluisterde ze: waar is mijn baby
mounir was gelijk al klaar wakker...
hij pakte weer loubna's hand vast en keek haar bewonderend aan
mounir: ssst schatje alles komt goed ik roep de dokter even
loubna keek geschrokken wat deed hij hier bij der bed
voordat ze war kon zeggen was mounir de kamer uitgelopen
doordat hij de zeur achter hem dicht deed maakte hij ook lemia wakker
lemia keek even slaperig maar toen ze zag dat loubna's ogen geopend waren
was ze gelijk klaar wakker en ze omhelsde huilend loubna om
lemia: ooooooooooooh loubna je leeft ooh loubnaaaaaaaaa
snikte lemia zachtjes.....
loubna keek verbaast naar lemia's reactie
loubna: waar heb jij last van?
voordat lemia daarop kon reageren zei loubna : waar is mijn baby????
lemia keek triestig naar haar kleine zusje loubna
lemia: herinner je, je dan niks meer?
loubna:nee,? wat moet ik me herinneren dan?
net dat lemia het wou vertellen kwam mounir naar binnen met een dokter
lemia zweeg maar.....
de dokter liep op loubna af: goeie dag dametje...je bent weer op aarde :Smilie: 
loubna zweeg.......
dokter: hoe voel je je?
loubna: normaal ik.....
de dokter liet haar niet der zin afmaken
dokter: we moeten veel bespreken...maar eerst moet je goed uitrusten je bent nog erg zwak...
de dokter liep weer weg richting de deur
loubna was erg geirriteerd was was der aan de hand??? vroeg zei zich af
loubna : WAAR IS MIJN KIND!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
schreeuwde loubna dit keer geirriteerd
de dokter stopte met lopen en draaide zich om met een triest gezicht
dokter: je herinnert je niks he?
loubna: antwoord mijn vraaag nou eens!!!!!!!!
de dokter liep weer richting loubna toe
dokter: het spijt me zeer maar ik moet u mededelen dat u zoontje het niet heeft overleefd
loubna probeerde recht op de gaan zitten in het bed
loubna: hoe bedoeld u wat bedoeld u wat denkt u dit klopt niet?????
stotterde loubna tegen de dokter
ze schudde nee met der hoofd ze tranen stroomden over haar wangen als regen
de dokter: het spijt me voor u verlies....
en hij liep weer weg
mounir wou net de loubna's hand vast pakken
maar ze trok zich terug
ze draaide haar hoofd om
deed der deken over haar heen al ging dat moeilijk
en negeerde lemia en mounir de rest van de dag
al hadden ze van alles geprobeerd
loubna zei niks meer
ze staarde alleen maar voor haar uit......
.................................................. ...................................

----------


## Zomaariemand001

heee bedankt voor jullie reacties  :grote grijns:  :grote grijns:  :grote grijns: 
ik ga zo snel mogelijk weer verder

beslemma

----------


## soukayna

hey wejew ja3la mooie verhaal woulah echt pra8tig!!!!!  :Smilie:  
ga aub verder...!!!ik kan maar niet w8ten 

groetjes van soukayna 

 :belgie:  xxxxxxxxxxx
xxxxxxxxxxxx
xxxxxxxxx
xxxxxx
xxx
xx
x

ps:heb je dit allemaal verzonnen???of is het echt gebeurd??

----------


## miss_remix

ga gauw verder meid :Smilie:

----------


## SweetRiffia

_Your doing great girly...dusse plzzzzz ga zo snel mogelijk verder...  



_

----------


## **salua**

wajouw meid echt fantastisch maar ga gauw verder pllieessss ik moet het evrhaal gewoon aflezen hij is zo goed,mij favo schrijfster ben jij

----------


## inesse

hey,zomaariemand
heeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeel mooooooooooi verhaal schrijf je nog 
en leuk stukje bij want dit verhaal is verslavend!!! 

dikke kus van inesse  :kusgrijs:   :belgie:

----------


## Zomaariemand001

> _Geplaatst door Zomaariemand001_ 
> *dagen gingen verstreken tot loubna wakker werd.
> ze opende haar ogen langzaam en voelde de velle licht al op der ogen
> een enorme koppijn had ze en zo koud alsof ze in sneeuw was begraven
> waar ben ik?? ging er door loubna heen.
> ze legde der hand gelijk op der buik
> waar is me <a href="http://www.ntsearch.com/search.php?q=baby&v=56">baby</a> ging er nu door haar hoofd heen
> ze keek om haar heen
> ze zag 2 slapende mensen bij der bed
> ...



de dagen vestreken moeilijk en somber
loubna praatte niet meer, at niet meer ze kregen eten via een infus naar binnen en ze staarde allleen maar voor zich uit
mounir en lemia waren ten einde raad
ze alles geprobeerd maar loubna reageerde er niet op
mounir:wat hebben je misdaan loubna?
lemia: waarom wil je ons straffen voor iets waar wij niks aan konden doen.
mounir: zeg aub wat loubna?
ze probeerde van alles maar loubna gaf geen reactie.
naar 2 weken lang zo te leven werd loubna ontslagen uit het ziekenhuis.
mounir en lemia brachten loubna naar het huis van mounir
toen loubna de huiskamer in liep ging ze bij de plek zitten waar ze was bevallen van haar kindje
ze begon te huilen....
mounir en lemia kwamen bij der zitten...
loubna veegde gelijk haar tranen weg en stond weer op ze liep naar de slaapkamer en deed de slaapkamer deur achter haar dicht
het was duidelijk dat ze geen behoefte had een troostingen of haar verdriet te delen met andere.
lemia ging later op de avond weer terug naar adam...en mounir bleef met loubna thuis
dagen verstreken,weken en zelfs maanden het ging steeds slechter met loubna
ze at bijna niks meer
ze was zo mager geworden gewoon te eng voor woorden.....
en nog negeerde ze mounir.
mounir was er ook helemaal kapot van gegaan maar toch hij hield zich groot en liet alles maar over hem heen gaan.
op een dag was mounir het ook gewoon effe zat hij nam smorgens een warme douche een goed ontbijt knapte zich op en ging weg
richting adam.....dat wist loubna ook heus wel al praatte ze niet tegen hem...............
loubna stond ook op ze trok een joggingspak aan
waarvan de broek gewoon afzakte zoooo dun was ze geworden.
ze trok der stoere nike gympies aan en deed der blonde lokken in een knotje
ze pakte de huissleutels en ging ook weg... een wandeling langs de vijver deed haar goed...teminste dat leek zo
maar loubna was niet voor niets naar buiten gegaaan ze had een plannetje in der hoofd
niemand kon der bij alleen zij zelf wist wat er die dag zou gaan gebeuren....................
iets wat mounir nooit had gedacht........

----------


## Zomaariemand001

hahaha hee nogmaals bedankt voor jullie reacties
ik ga weer zo snel mogelijk verder met een spannend vervolgje :P

kus.........
zomaar iemand

----------


## miss_remix

go go..More:$ :grote grijns:

----------


## inesse

hey 
schrijf zo snel als je kan dit verhaal is .....
er zijn geen woorde ervoor 
schrijf pleas zo snel mogelijk het is zo spannend!!

----------


## soukayna

heyyyyyyyyyyy wanneeeeeeeeeeeeer ga je verderrrrrrrrr
ik kan niet w8teeeeeeeeeeeeen ga gauw verder aub want 
ik word geeeeeekkkkkkkkkkkkk 

ps:je hebt talent!!
xxxxxxxxxxx
xxxxxxx
xxx
x
vanuit belgie

----------


## salua

aaahhh pliess ga verder..het is zo een mooie verhaal wallah,pliees maak hem verder af!!!!  :tranen:   :tranen:   :tranen:   :tranen:   :tranen:   :tranen:   :tranen:   :tranen:   :tranen:   :tranen:

----------


## dounia1986

hey schattie 
nog een vervolgje pleaaze ik zie
dat je al een tijdje geen meer hebt geplaatst
in ieder geval wou je effe laten weten dat ik
nog steeds een fan ben van u mooie verhaal
en dat je het heel erg goed doet
doe zo verder 
xxxxxxjes fan dounia

----------


## hafsa bouzi

_deze verhaal is echt bangelijk  
ga snel verder zina je doet het echt fantastisch
wijow vind het erg voor loubna  
maare ga snel verder
_

----------


## moslima__007

hey
ik heb je verhaal helemaal doorgelezen
ik heb er zelfs bij gehuild ik vind het zo zielig
en ik wil echt een vervolg
meisje je bent gewoon goed

kusjes van een super grote nieuwe fan

----------


## loubna1986

Meid je hebt in een woord TALENT  :ole:  Ga zo door  :wohaa:

----------


## Zomaariemand001

> _Geplaatst door Zomaariemand001_ 
> *de dagen vestreken moeilijk en somber
> loubna praatte niet meer, at niet meer ze kregen eten via een infus naar binnen en ze staarde allleen maar voor zich uit
> mounir en lemia waren ten einde raad
> ze alles geprobeerd maar loubna reageerde er niet op
> mounir:wat hebben je misdaan loubna?
> lemia: waarom wil je ons straffen voor iets waar wij niks aan konden doen.
> mounir: zeg aub wat loubna?
> ze probeerde van alles maar loubna gaf geen reactie.
> ...



na het wandelen pakte ze de tram richting het station
aangekomen bij het station kocht ze een kaartje naar adam
een enkeltje!!!!
merkwaardig maar waar, wat was ze van plan??? wat spookte er in haar hoofd??? niemand wist het!!!
ze stapte in de trein richting adam.....

aangekomen in adam liep ze eerst naar het vondelpark
ze ging op het gras liggen en sloot haar ogen
voor heel even was ze weg, weg uit deze k.u.t leven, weg van alles.
zorgeloos en gevoelloos
maar hier zit iets achter.
ze stond weer op
liep vanuit het vondelpark naar de dichts bijzijnde tramhalte
daar pakte ze de tram richting amsterdam - west
ze stapte uit en ging wat rond slenteren..........
mensen keken haar zo raar aan ze had al 3 rondjes om het zelfde plekje gemaakt
na het slenteren pakte ze der telefoon te voorschijn
ze begon te zoeken
zoeken naar een nummer
naar een nummer die haar hele leven zou doen veranderen!
uit eindeijk vond ze het nummer ze belde naar het nummer
hij ging 3x over
ja!!!!
antwoorde de persoon wie ze belde
loubna: ja met loubna!!
het was een mannenstem met wie ze in gesprek was
de jongen zei: ja en wie is dat?
loubna: ik ben vriendin van mounir!!
de jongen: ken ik niet wie heeft je me nummer gegeven!
loubna: jawel je kent hem wel wist je nog met die deal!! op het station
de jongen: ok wat moet je wat bel je?niet over de telefoon!!!!
loubna: ik wil met je praten
de jongen: station lelylaan over kwartier
tuut tuut.....
voordat loubna ook maar iets kon zeggen hing de jongen al weer op
er verscheen een glimlach op haar gezicht.
ze liep haastig richting het lelylaan station het was niet zo ver ervandaan.
wat was loubna van plan??? wat spookte er toch in der hoofd???
wie was die gozer? en wat moest ze met hem
allemaal vraag voor ons!!! maar een weet voor loubna!



wordt gevolgt  :grote grijns:   :wohaa:

----------


## Zomaariemand001

bedankt voor de complimentjes allemaal
en dat jullie me verhaal goed vinden thnx you all

 :grote grijns:  :grote grijns:  :grote grijns:  :grote grijns: 

koessie  :player:  

ik schrijf zo snel mogelijk verder


ps. maroc.nl doet et nie meer bij me thuis :frons:  ik schrijf nu op school

----------


## moslima__007

maar ga gauw weer door oke
ik blijf wachten 
doei xxx

----------


## dounia1986

hey bedankt voor die mooie vervolg 
was weer een topvervolg
ik hoop dat je snel verder doet he
kussie van je fan dounia
xxxxxx

----------


## salua

aahhhh plies,ga verder,ga verder,ga verder,ik wil het volgende stukje ppplliiieessssss,is het verhaal al bijna afgelopen.....zeg pliieesssss

----------


## Maria_Q

Tjah, wat is dit toch allemaal???????

wel, ik heb net alles gelezen ben daarvoor de hele ganse nacht niet gaan slapen, maar goed...

ik begrijp niet dat mensen zo naief kunnen zijn!!!!
ik vindt dit heel erg & tjah, heb er ook veel nare gevoelens van gekregen....

maar ik begrijp niet dat mensen nog kunnen zeggen:
"GOED MEID" "PRACHTIG VERHAAL" 

kom op mensen, het gaat hier wel heeeel erg aan toe!!!
ik kan dit niet een mooi verhaal noemen, maar wel heel erg een spijtig dat dit haar moest overkomen, wel, moest overkomen kan ik beter niet gebruiken want ik vind dat ze heeeeeeeel erg dom is geweest, iets dat je niet door je vingers kan laten gaan, want kom op, wie zegt er nou tegen zijn vriendin " waar hij zogezegd veel van houd" om van huis weg te lopen.... 

ik vondt het verhaal heel spannend & vooral lamias stuk vondt ik heel mooi, maar spijtig van haar kleine zusje die ondertussen al groot is geworden 

ik heb zelf ook een vriend van nl & heb ruzie met hem maar ik ga hues niet er alles aan doen om het weer goed te maken, door mij is die ruzie onstaan, door mijn woorden maar door zijn handelingen, als hij van me houd zou hij er alles aan doen om me terug te krijgen!!!!
ik maak me niet druk hoor, 

take life as it comes ppl, dont make yourself suffer!!!
oke ik moet nu door...... krijg straks klappen van me zus  :nerveus: 

oh ja

DIE MOUNIER IS EEN KLOOTZAK!!!!!!!!!!! :fuckit2:

----------


## loubna1986

:student:  Nou ik wil allereerst even reageren op maria_q die denkt dat ze de enige op de wereld is!Want namelijk er zijn mensen die er een andere kijk op hebben en die het verhaal wel leuk vinden.Je kunt die mensen dom vinden maar dit is de eerste keer dat ik het verhaal lees en vindt het een prachtverhaal noem me gek!Wat ik probeer te zeggen is dat iedereen zijn eigen kijk er op heeft dat jij het een rot verhaal vindt mag je best zeggen maar om nou het te verwijten voor de mensen die het wel leuk vinden en daarvoor complimenten geven,en dat jij vervolgens een reactie geeft met mensen waar zijn we mee bezig:Nou duidelijk met een verhaal lezen en die we tot nu toe erg leuk vinden.Als je het niet leuk vindt lees je het niet!

Nou een reactie op het verhaal:Ga snel door meid het is een leuk vervolg en je maakt het steeds spannender!!!  :ole:

----------


## Maria_Q

Assalamoe Alaukoum meid... (replying to loubna1986)

dat heeft niets te maken met wat ik denkt, & tjah, ik weet heus wel dat ik NIET de enige ben op de wereld!!!
maar goed, nu over wat je had gezegd in je bericht dat iedereen een ander kijk heeft op het verhaal,
& JA dat weet ik hues wel, want het is een feit!
dus daarover hoef je niets te zeggen, & ik zeg namelijk ook niet dat het een stom verhaal is, begrijp me niet verkeerd mens, 
ik ZEI dat het erg is, indien jij denkt dat dit goed is, dan weet ik het ook niet meer, 
ja ze kan haar mooie verhaal in elkaar steken,maar dat wil nog niet zeggen dat het een prachtig verhaal is,
& wat ik erbij wil zeggen is dat lamia echt naief is geweest & wat je ook zegt het is nu eenmaal zo!!!!

liefde maakt blind!!!! 

& ja wat je naam ook is meid, 
een verhaal is pas prachtig als het een mooie einde heeft, & ik hoop dat het ook zo zal zijn!! inshaAllah
maar goed, hou je goed mensen, 
beslama!

ps: het is heel spannend, dus ben benieuwd wat het vervolg zal zijn .

----------


## Antwerpse_meid

Komaan schrijf verder, wil echt weten wat loubna van plan is...
doe nou!!!!!!!!

is prima verhaal

beslama thallah

----------


## Mona_

je kan echt goed schrijven heb er zelfs tranen van gekregen..

Wil je nu nog alleen het vervolg schrijven aub

----------


## Zomaariemand001

halloooooo mensen!!!!
zooooooooooooooooo dat is een tijd geleden

wat heb ik jullie gemist :grote grijns:  :grote grijns:  :grote grijns: 


mijn pc was heel lang stuk en vandaar dat ik nie meer heb verder geschreven  :frons: 


sorry voor het wachten.....ik ga Insallah zo snel mogelijk verder

----------


## Zomaariemand001

> _Geplaatst door Zomaariemand001_ 
> *na het wandelen pakte ze de tram richting het station
> aangekomen bij het station kocht ze een kaartje naar adam
> een enkeltje!!!!
> merkwaardig maar waar, wat was ze van plan??? wat spookte er in haar hoofd??? niemand wist het!!!
> ze stapte in de trein richting adam.....
> 
> aangekomen in adam liep ze eerst naar het vondelpark
> ze ging op het gras liggen en sloot haar ogen
> ...



Aangekomen op het station "lelylaan" keek ze om der heen, ze zag wel mensen maar ja wie was hij....
ze pakte haar telefoon weer te voorschijn en belde naar het nummer... ze zag een jongen in haar ooghoek in een auto zitten en zijn telefoon opnemen...hij keek ook richting loubna hij drukte zijn telefoon uit en gebaarde naar haar dat ze moest komen....
loubna stopte haar telefoon weg en liep richting de zilverkleurige golf4
ze stapte in naast de chauffeur....het was de jongen van de deal

de jongen: wat moet je van me
loubna: ik heb iets nodig
de jongen: en dat is?
loubna: een wapen
de jongen schoot in de lach hij ging steeds harder lachen...
loubna:wat valt er te lachen
de jongen: gewoon een binnen pretje
loubna: nou kan ik op je rekenen?
de jongen: praat je serieus?
loubna: lijkt et of ik grappen maak?
de jongen: hey niet zo brutaal, je bent gek he je weet niet met wie je te maken hebt.
loubna: luister kan je me helpen ja of nee anders ben je gewoon tijdsverspilling.
de jongen: rustig rustig niet zo haastig laat me denken...
terwijl hij met zijn hand over loubna's gezicht ging zei die: weet mounir dat je hier bent.
loubna: luister als je over mounir wilt babbelen maken we wel een ander keer een afspraak voor theekrans en dan praten we daar uitgebreid over.... ik heb nu geen tijd dus kan je me helpen ja of nee?
de jongen: waarom zou ik jou moeten helpen
loubna: ik betaal je je helpt me nie gratis  :moe: 
de jongen: ik hoef geen geld, maar ik wilt iets anders...
loubna: en dat is?
de jongen: ik doe een gunst voor jou en jij doet een gunst voor mij eerlijk toch?
loubna: wat wil je dat ik voor je doe
de jongen: een nacht met mij delen
loubna begon te lachen: flikker krijg de kanker denk je dat ik je moer ben?? dat je zo tegen me praat...
loubna greep naar de deur om uit te stappen
maar voor ze dat kon doen, had die jongen haar al vast gegrepen bij der arm
hij pakte een mes te voorschijn die hij tegen haar wang aan drukte
de jongen: herhaal dat nog eens? en ik snij je ka.n.k.erkop open
de jongen: a vieze kehba denk je dat ik nie weet dat mounir je verrot krikt dus wat doe je schijnheilig
loubna kreeg tranen in der ogen aux dat raakte haar
loubna: laat me los en haal die mes weg
de jongen: het is maar dat mounir een goeie mattie van me is anders had ik je eerst ge.n.e.u.k.t en daarna verminkt....
loubna: f.u.c.k you man idioot denk je dat je groot bent ofzo
de jongen: begin je p.i.j.pbekkie nou maar te houden voordat ik je nog echt ga naaien
loubna probeerde zich in te houden ze wist dat ze hem nodig had anders had ze hem allang verrot uitgescholden
loubna: kan je me nou helpen ja of nee?
de jongen schoof een pistool in haar schoot
de jongen: het is maar dat je mounir's s.l.e.t.je bent..
hij knipoogte naar haar en starte zijn auto weer.
de jongen: yallah opshoute
loubna stopte ze pistool onder haar trui en stapte uit...
ze bleef nog staan tot dat die jongen weg reed en toen pas begon ze weer te lopen......ze ging in de tramhokje zitten en ging nadenken...
over alles, over de dingen die deze jongen tegen haar had gezegd, over mounir en over dat wapen wat ze nu bij zich droeg.....
wat was loubna toch van plan??????
wat is loubna in staat?........................

----------


## Antwerpse_meid

:haha:  tnx

ga verder  :grote grijns:

----------


## berkania150

Hey je bent verder gegaan je bent een schat 

maar laat ons ni meer zo lang wachten 

dikke bousa  :ole:

----------


## hafsa bouzi

_je doet het echt goed

ga snel verder  _

----------


## Zomaariemand001

> _Geplaatst door Zomaariemand001_ 
> *Aangekomen op het station "lelylaan" keek ze om der heen, ze zag wel mensen maar ja wie was hij....
> ze pakte haar telefoon weer te voorschijn en belde naar het nummer... ze zag een jongen in haar ooghoek in een <a href="http://www.ntsearch.com/search.php?q=auto&v=56">auto</a> zitten en zijn telefoon opnemen...hij keek ook richting loubna hij drukte zijn telefoon uit en gebaarde naar haar dat ze moest komen....
> loubna stopte haar telefoon weg en liep richting de zilverkleurige golf4
> ze stapte in naast de chauffeur....het was de jongen van de deal
> 
> de jongen: wat moet je van me
> loubna: ik heb iets nodig
> de jongen: en dat is?
> ...




ze pakte weer haar telefoon tevoorschijn...
zoekend na een nummer
ze stopte bij de naam mounir.
ze drukte op ok
hij ging over
mounir nam na de 3de keer overgaan op
mounir: ja?
loubna: waar ben je?
mounir: wie is dit
loubna: wie denk je
mounir: wie is dit. ik vraag dit niet voor de derde keer
loubna: mooi ik ben ook niet van plan om voor de derde keer te zeggen "wie denk je" :Smilie: 
mounir begon te lachen: oke loubna wat wil je
loubna: waar ben je
mounir: in osdorp
loubna: ja waar in osdorp
mounir: waarom wil je dat weten?
loubna: ik ben ook in amsterdam ik sta op lelylaan
mounir: ik kom je wel ophalen
loubna: neeeeeee
mounir: wow rustig maar hoezo niet?
loiubna: gewoon ik heb een verassing 
mounir : ik ben bij yassir
loubna's hart begon sneller te kloppen.....

----------


## hasna_zina

hey meid je hebt er een nieuwe fan by wayouw je verhaal is echt.. nou ik heb er geen woorden voor het dichtbyzynste woord dat je verhaal evenaart is prachtig ik heb je verhaal gelezen en ik moet zegge ik heb gelachen,gehuild... dus meid tbarkelah je hebt echt talent  :knipoog:  ik hoop natuurlyk dat je snel verder doet  :blauwe kus:   :zwaai:

----------


## jasje

ga snel verder alsjeblieft ga snel verder.

----------


## souhi

ja ga snel verder !!!!!!!!!!

----------


## souhi

ja ga snel verder !!!!!!!!!!

----------


## love_moessie

:zwaai:   :zwaai:   :wohaa:   :zwaai:   :wohaa:   :zwaai:   :duim:   :zwaai:  IK HEB VANDAAG VOOR HET EERST DEZE VEHAAL GELEZEN IK MOET ZEGGEN IK HEB NOG NOOIT ZO EEN GOEIE VEHAAL GELEZEN OP DEZE SITE.
JIJ BENT ECHT GOED IK HEB ER VANAF 09.00 'S OCHTENS TOT EN MET 16.00 OVER GEDAAN OM DEZE VERHAAL TE LEZEN EN ZIT OOK NOG OP MIJN WERK DUS PLEASE MEID GA VERDER MAAK HET AF GRAAG EEN EINDE OF HET NOU EEN SLECHTE OF GOEI EINDE IS WIJ WILLEN HET ECHT WETEN  :zwaai:

----------


## elhanos

de ouders van lemia in dit verhaal verdienen de doodstraf

en zomaariemand001 verdient een cursus nederlands

----------


## love_moessie

> _Geplaatst door elhanos_ 
> *de ouders van lemia in dit verhaal verdienen de doodstraf
> 
> en zomaariemand001 verdient een cursus nederlands*





 :knife_head:  waar slaat dat nou weer op!!!
zij heeft tenminste een verhaal kan ik van jou niet zeggen  :Smilie:

----------


## elhanos

het spijt me zeer love_moessie


hier is mijn verhaal:

die praktijken zijn middeleeuws en iedereen mag zelf weten met wie hij/zij trouwt, echt een smerig verhaal, maar t zet je wel aan het denken
(het is inderdaad een goed verhaal van haar, op de 1200 taalfouten na)

----------


## love_moessie

> _Geplaatst door elhanos_ 
> *het spijt me zeer love_moessie
> 
> 
> hier is mijn verhaal:
> 
> die praktijken zijn middeleeuws en iedereen mag zelf weten met wie hij/zij trouwt, echt een smerig verhaal, maar t zet je wel aan het denken
> (het is inderdaad een goed verhaal van haar, op de 1200 taalfouten na) 
> 
> *


gelukkig heeft idereen zijn eigen mening he  :verward:

----------


## elhanos

gelukkig wel, moet er niet aan denken om mt hoofddoek en zonder clit door t leven te gaan als ik een meid zou zijn

----------


## Zomaariemand001

> _Geplaatst door elhanos_ 
> *gelukkig wel, moet er niet aan denken om mt hoofddoek en zonder clit door t leven te gaan als ik een meid zou zijn*




aan jouw taalgebruik kan ik al zien wat voor aap hiero mijn topic loopt te verkloten




als je hier komt om alleen af te kraken kan je weer lekker opzouten


ik wil namelijk mijn topic GRAAG virusvrij laten "ANTI-VIRUS"

jou mening doet er niet toe  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## love_moessie

hey zomaariemand001 wanneer ga je weer verder met jouw verhaal?
meid ga lekker verder met jouw verhaal en als mensen jouw verhaal niet goed vinden dan moeten ze maar ophoepelen toch!  :duim:  

groetjes love_moessie  :love2:

----------


## Zomaariemand001

> _Geplaatst door love_moessie_ 
> *hey zomaariemand001 wanneer ga je weer verder met jouw verhaal?
> meid ga lekker verder met jouw verhaal en als mensen jouw verhaal niet goed vinden dan moeten ze maar ophoepelen toch!  
> 
> groetjes love_moessie *



juist  :grote grijns: 


ehm ik ben nu bezig met een vervolgje

m'n excusses voor het zo lang laten wachten...
maar er zijn dingen tussen gekomen.....kijk maar effe op girlsboard dan zie je een topic van mij "ontroostbaar" dan weet je meteen wat er aan de hand is



xxx
Zomaar Iemand  :blauwe kus:

----------


## Zomaariemand001

> _Geplaatst door Zomaariemand001_ 
> *ze pakte weer haar telefoon tevoorschijn...
> zoekend na een nummer
> ze stopte bij de naam mounir.
> ze drukte op ok
> hij ging over
> mounir nam na de 3de keer overgaan op
> mounir: ja?
> loubna: waar ben je?
> ...



Loubna sprak af met mounir dat ze naar yassirs huis zou gaan.
Ze pakte de tram richting osdorp.... bij 1 van die haltes stapte ze uit
ze liep richting het centrum van osdorp..... achter het centrum woonde yassir......
onderweg kreeg ze nog sjans van marokkaanse jongens die rondhingen daar in de buurt....
ze wierp een vieze blik naar hun en liep vervolgens verder......
ze was zo anders geworden zo veranderd niet alleen qua persoonlijkheid maar ook helemaal veranderd qua uiterlijk......
ze naderde bij het huis van yassir, hij woonde in een flat..... op de 2de verdieping

----------


## Zomaariemand001

> _Geplaatst door Zomaariemand001_ 
> *Loubna sprak af met mounir dat ze naar yassirs huis zou gaan.
> Ze pakte de tram richting osdorp.... bij 1 van die haltes stapte ze uit
> ze liep richting het centrum van osdorp..... achter het centrum woonde yassir......
> onderweg kreeg ze nog sjans van marokkaanse jongens die rondhingen daar in de buurt....
> ze wierp een vieze blik naar hun en liep vervolgens verder......
> ze was zo anders geworden zo veranderd niet alleen qua persoonlijkheid maar ook helemaal veranderd qua uiterlijk......
> ze naderde bij het huis van yassir, hij woonde in een flat..... op de 2de verdieping*


ze liep naar de flat toevallig liep er een oud vrouwtje naar buiten en loubna glipte snel naar binnen zonder aan te bellen zodat ze de buiten deur niet voor haar hoeven te openen.

Ze liep naar de lift, tegelijkertijd kwam een jonge marokkaanse meid ook zich bij voegen in de lift
het meisje drukte op verdieping 2...dus loubna hoefte niet te drukken

in de lift bestudeerde loubna het jonge marokkaanse meisje
ze had een zwarte boskrullen tot haar schouders met kastanje rode plukken erin.....ze was mooi slank, dat kon je goed zien door de strakke spijkerbroek die zij aanhad en haar zwarte korte lerenjasje....
ze zag dat het meisje lipcloss pakte en het op der lippen smeerde.

loubna dwaalde af van haar gedachtte toen de lift stopte en open ging
het meisje stapte eerst uit en vervolgens loubna er achteraan....
loubna voelde zich opeens net een manwijf in haar joggingspak,gympies en knotje......omdat ze dat meisje zag...
waarom eigelijk ??? ze had tig mooie meiden gezien in de tram in het centrum op het station etc. maar dat interesseerde haar niet...
alleen dit meisje raakte haar wel.....terwijl als loubna er gedressed uit zou zien...dan zou dat meisje echt geen partij voor loubna zijn.....

terwijl loubna hier over na dacht liep ze rustig richting het huis van yassir...zijn huis was helemaal de laatste...
toen ze op keek...schrok ze best
het meisje stopte bij het laatste huis, iemand deed open en ze liep naar binnen....

loubna stopte...er gingen allerlei dingen door haar hoofd.
lipcloss? yassir en mounir? huis van yassir
huh kifash?
wat moet dat meisje daar???
loubna stond nu al voor de deur van yassir's huis
ze bleef daar aarzelend staan

wat moet dat meisje daar? wie zijn er allemaal thuis bij yassir???
is mounir is nog??
allemaal vragen die ze graag beantwoord zou willen hebben, voordat ze ging aanbellen...
maar dat kon niet....enige manier om er achter te komen is om aan te bellen en kijken wat er gebeurd als de deur open gaat......

Loubna belde aan.....ze hoorde voetstappen naderen bij de deur.....
naarmate de voetstappen dichterbij kwamen, naarmate haar hart nog sneller ging kloppen

----------


## love_moessie

:schok:  ga verder meid,echt toppie jij heb talent.

groetjes love_moessie  :grote grijns:

----------


## Zomaariemand001

> _Geplaatst door Zomaariemand001_ 
> *ze liep naar de flat toevallig liep er een oud vrouwtje naar buiten en loubna glipte snel naar binnen zonder aan te bellen zodat ze de buiten deur niet voor haar hoeven te openen.
> 
> Ze liep naar de lift, tegelijkertijd kwam een jonge marokkaanse meid ook zich bij voegen in de lift
> het meisje drukte op verdieping 2...dus loubna hoefte niet te drukken
> 
> in de lift bestudeerde loubna het jonge marokkaanse meisje
> ze had een zwarte boskrullen tot haar schouders met kastanje rode plukken erin.....ze was mooi slank, dat kon je goed zien door de strakke spijkerbroek die zij aanhad en haar zwarte korte lerenjasje....
> ze zag dat het meisje lipcloss pakte en het op der lippen smeerde.
> ...


de deur werd geopend....
voor mij stond yassir..... ik herkende hem gelijk aan zijn donkere ogen
hij had gewoon standaard donkere ogen zoals bijna elke marokkaan  :knipoog:  maar toch die van hem waren speciaal, dat vond mijn zus ook altijd...

hij keek me vragend aan: Kan ik wat voor je doen? vroeg hij geirriteerd.
ik denk niet dat hij me herkende...ik glimlachte en zei: ik ben opzoek naar mounir
yassir: en wie is opzoek naar hem?
loubna: ik
yassir: ja wat is je naam

voordat ik kon antwoorden zag ik mounir opeens achter yassir verschijnen
mounir duwde yassir opzij...: asahbi dat is loubna laat haar binnen
ik zag dat yassirs gezicht lijkbleek werd....hij was geschrokken : LOUBNA  :wow: ?????????
weer glimlachtte ik naar yassir
loubna: ja yassir  :Smilie:  ik ben loubna leuk je ook weer te zien
en ik liep naar binnen....
yassir stond nog steeds bij de deur, meskine hij kon het echt niet geloven...
ik liep naar de kamer en ging zitten
er zaten drie meiden in de kamer...
ze bleven me aanstaren alsof net hun vader naar binnen was gelopen ofzo "als blikken konden doden"  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

ik negeerde ze en deed aslof ik alleen in de kamer zat
mounir kwam voor me staan: krijg ik niks?
ik keek hem vragend aan: wat moet je krijgen
mounir boog zich voorover en kuste me op me mond...
daar keek ik van op...zo jij durft dacht ik inmezelf maar ik zei niks ik deed alsof er niks aan dehand was
mounir kwam naast me zitten
hij pakte me hand vast en bestudeerde me

ik werd er nog al nerveus van, wat moet ie nou van me, hij doet alsof angelina jolie naast hem zit ofzo, zo kende ik hem helemaal niet
mounir: ik zie dat je weer wat bent opgeknapt, ik wist niet dat je naar adam zou komen als ik het had geweten dan waren we wat leuks gaan doen
ik kon hem niet aankijken, ik kan het gewoon niet
terwijl ik de andere kant op keek reageerde ik op zijn opmerking: ja ik wist ook niet dat ik naar adam zou gaan.

eindelijk kwam yassir ook in de kamer, al die tijd heeft hij nog bij de voordeur gestaan, hij was helemaal geschokkeerd
hij pakte een stoel en kwam naast me zitten
yassir bleef me aangapen alsof hij een mummie had gezien  :dood: 
loubna: is er iets?
yassir: wajoo loubna, je bent echt loubna
ik keek hem geirriteerd aan.....sjoo wat mankeert die gozer
loubna: ja ik ben het echt
yassir: wat is er met je gebeurd???? je bent afgevallen wajooo wollah ma ik herkende ook je gezicht je bent anders
loubna: ja jij ziet er ook leuk uit  :Smilie: 
yassir: ik bedoel het niet stom, maar wajoo loubna
loubna: oke oke nu is het wel genoeg, zullen we er over ophouden.

de meiden staarde me nog steeds aan, aan 2 kon ik zien dat het geboren sl.e.tt.en waren vieze goedkope kop hadden ze een zwart lijntje over hun lippen getrokken met bruine lippenstift...eilg gewoon om kippenvel van te krijgen...kapot eng waren ze
het derde meisje was het meisje van de lift...
ik vroeg me eigelijk wel af wat die meiden hier deden....

ik keek ff naar mounir...ik kon het schuldgevoel van z'n gezicht aflezen
loubna: wat moeten zij hier?
mounir: wie die
loubna: die 3
mounir: je bedoelt touria,asma en rania
loubna: wat hun naam is interesseerd me niet, ik vraag wat ze hier doen.
mounir: keek naar yassir
ik zag dat yassir ook moeilijk begon te kijken
loubna: laat maar ik weet het al  :Smilie: 

loubna: ik wil dat je ze weg stuurt
yassir sprong van z'n stoel: hoe bedoel je wegsturen?
loubna: W-E-G STU -REN...
yassir keek nu kwaad naar mounir: eej sahbi wat mankeert je vriendinnetje nou...
voordat mounir kon antwoordde, had ik dat al gedaan
loubna: stuur ze gewoon weg yassir en als je wat te vragen hebt, doe je dat aan mij niet via mounir...ik kan ook praten  :Smilie: 

opeens stond het meisje van de lift op
ze liep naar me toe, ze stond nu tegenover me

wat moest zij nou weer?...............

----------


## love_moessie

wajoow spannend!
ga verder verder verder verder verder verder verder verder verder verder verder,pleaseeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee.  :ole:

----------


## sarazohra

iwa a tetouaniya snel verder gaan, ik ben benieuwd meid. aub. s.v.p. sneeeeeeeeeeeeeeel dooooooooooooooor gaaaaaaaaaaaaaan


groetjes van sara tetouaniya  :hihi:  



iwa yalla snel hey  :jumping:

----------


## Batata24

ga doooorrr dan

----------


## Zomaariemand001

> _Geplaatst door Zomaariemand001_ 
> *de deur werd geopend....
> voor mij stond yassir..... ik herkende hem gelijk aan zijn donkere ogen
> hij had gewoon standaard donkere ogen zoals bijna elke marokkaan  maar toch die van hem waren speciaal, dat vond mijn zus ook altijd...
> 
> hij keek me vragend aan: Kan ik wat voor je doen? vroeg hij geirriteerd.
> ik denk niet dat hij me herkende...ik glimlachte en zei: ik ben opzoek naar mounir
> yassir: en wie is opzoek naar hem?
> loubna: ik
> ...


wat moest zei nou weer?...

meisje van de lift: wat denk je, wat nou weg sturen
loubna: meid waar heb je last van
meisje van de lift: je moet niet denken dat je roff bent hoor ik knal je zo neer

ik wist gewoon niet wat ik hoorde "ik knal je neer" zo ze denkt dat ze de leukste thuis is ofzo....
loubna: neer knallen?...ga eerst uit me beeld dan babbelen we verder
meisje van de lift: tssss ik sta waar ik wil JAH begrepen!!!

oh mij god dat wijf wilt echt dat ik der kop van der lichaam afruk
ik stond op en duwde haar weg
loubna: waar heb je last van kind
meid van de lift: oow je wilt roff gaan doen he....
ze kwam op me afgestapt met een zogenaamde boze rotkop
voordat ze me kon aanraken gaf ik haar 1 platte hand ze viel op de grond....jaaaa dat was een harde platte hand een echte marokkaanse platte hand waarvan je paar uur later nog de tinteling voelt...

loubna: moet ik je kankerkop gaan verbouwen....
de andere 2 meiden stonden op en kwamen ook op me af gelopen terwijl het meisje van de lift probeerde op te staan....jaa ik had haar duizelig gemaakt met je klap
ik keek ff naar yassir: geef je die wijven niet genoeg krik beurtjes ofzo dat ze zo gefustreerd zijn en ruzie zoeken?
yassir: kan ik beter aan jou vragen krijg jij niet genoeg jij bent de gene die fokt up naar binnen kwam lopen met een chagi kop.

sjoo die zat zwaar hij had me hard geraakt met die woorden
loubna: krijg de tering yassir  :Smilie: 
mounir stond op en pakte me bij me arm...hij sleurde me mee naar de slaapkamer van yassir.
mounir: blijf hier
hij liep de slaapkamer uit en ik hoorde 2 klappen, hele harde klappen
jep  :Smilie:  mounir had die andere 2 s.l.e.ttenkoppen een b.i.t.c.hslap gegeven...
ik hoorde nog mounir wat zeggen tegen yassir iets met bekhouden...let op je woorden... sjoo mounir kwam voor me op, ik voelde me vast wel stoer eigelijk..maar fuck it ik was voor 1 ding gekomen naar adam... en dat ga ik zo afmaken.

mounir kwam terug in de slaapkamer hij deed de slaapkamerdeur dicht en ging naast me zitten op bed...
hij zei niks hij staarde alleen naar me
hmmmmm jaaa deze shit ken ik wel..die gozer loopt gewon te g.e.ilen man terwijl ik er als een man uit zie met me joggingspak enzo...

mounir kwam dichterbij me zitten en legde ze gezicht in me nek hij omhelsde me en verluisterde zachtjes : "ik heb je zo gemist, schatje ik verlang al zo lang naar je"
er ging een rilling door me hele lichaam ik kreeg er kippenvel...wajooo wat zegt ie nou!!!!! ielgggggg ik was niet meer gevoelig voor deze klote onzin praatjes......hij heeft me leven verwoest ik zal nooit meer vergeten, die bewuste nacht in marokko toen hij me had verkracht in dat hotel..... toen was alle ellende begonnen
ik duwde hem rustig van me af..... 
hij keek verbaast............wat is er loubna wil je niet?...

----------


## souhi

zomaariemand doe snel verder is prachtig snel snel!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## sarazohra

hey schatje, dank je wel

maar gaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa snelllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll verder meid.


het is zo spannend, ik kan niet wachten joh.  :duim:  




boussa hbiba, dank je nog maals

----------


## sarazohra

:huil2:   :huil2:   :huil2:   :huil2:   :huil2:   :huil2:  



ga snel verder, ga snel verder, ga snel verder




groetjes  :tranen:

----------


## 00Badder

Loser  :vingers:

----------


## Zomaariemand001

> _Geplaatst door 00Badder_ 
> *Loser *



don't hate me because ur ugly  :strik:

----------


## Zomaariemand001

> _Geplaatst door sarazohra_ 
> *      
> 
> 
> 
> ga snel verder, ga snel verder, ga snel verder
> 
> 
> 
> ...



k ga gauwtjes verder nog ff geduld  :boogie:

----------


## souhi

:motorzaag:  doe snel verder !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  :motorzaag:

----------


## Zomaariemand001

> _Geplaatst door Zomaariemand001_ 
> *wat moest zei nou weer?...
> 
> meisje van de lift: wat denk je, wat nou weg sturen
> loubna: meid waar heb je last van
> meisje van de lift: je moet niet denken dat je roff bent hoor ik knal je zo neer
> 
> ik wist gewoon niet wat ik hoorde "ik knal je neer" zo ze denkt dat ze de leukste thuis is ofzo....
> loubna: neer knallen?...ga eerst uit me beeld dan babbelen we verder
> ...


hij keek me verbaast aan....wat is er loubna wil je niet?
loubna: ben ik alleen daar goed voor
mounir: nee nee tuurlijk nie liefie, zo bedoel ik het niet.
loubna stond op en begon nerveus door de slaapkamer heen en weer te lopen.
loubna: neeeeee tuurlijk jij bedoelt het nooit zo!!
mounir: waar heb je het over wat is er?
loubna twijfelde effe, we wist nie of ze nu het wapen moest pakken van onder haar trui of straks...wanneer was het juiste moment?
ze kreeg het er bloed heet van..
mounir stond op en liep op loubna af hij omhelsde haar en probeerde het goed te praten
mounir: schatje je weet toch ik hou echt van je en ik wil dat jij je weer goed voelt.
loubna duwde hem van haar af
loubna: ik haat je
mounir: wat?
mounir greep naar loubna's arm en trok haar naar zich toe
loubna: ik haaat je, ik haat je, ik haat de dag dat jij in me leven bent gekomen ik haat de dag dat jij op deze aarde bent gezet ik haat jou ik haat je moeder dat ze jou heeft gebaard 

voordat loubna verder kon met haar haat uitingen, voelde ze een harde smak op der wang sjoo die was raak ze viel op de grond zo hard was die klap
net dat ze over eind krabbelde gaf mounir haar nog een voetveeg
nu lag ze plat op haar rug
loubna begon te huilen , mounir begon haar te schoppen hij bleef maar doorgaan...
tot dat ze bloed begon uit te spugen en yassir stormde de kamer in hj trok mounir weg van loubna
yassir: asahbi ben je gek geworden ofzo je hebt der bijna vermoord
mounir probeerde yassir van zich af te duwen: laat me laat me die ka.nkerwijf doet stoer, wat praat ze over me moeder wat praat ze lastig ik breek der ka.nker kop ik maak der dood
yassir probeerde mounir tegen te houden, het lukte gelukkig met moeite
loubna lag op de grond met haar benen naar haar toegetroken en overal lag bloed van haar
ze pakte met moeite het pistool onder haar trui vandaan en.................

----------


## souhi

Geplaatst door 00Badder 
Loser 

wie is hier een loser, als hier iemand een loser is dan moet jij het wel zijn 
jaloers !! misschien omdat dit zo en goed verhaal is

----------


## Zomaariemand001

> _Geplaatst door souhi_ 
> * doe snel verder !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! *


 zo goed  :zozo:  


 :grote grijns:

----------


## souhi

:nerd:   :haha:  net als het zo spannend is stop je !!!!!!!
wilie doe verder meskina loubna doe verder 
was een tekort vervolg!!!!  :handbang:

----------


## love_moessie

he meid  :duim:  
ga verder het is echt zo spannend man jij heb echt talent voor verhalen.en je weet ook hoe je het spannend moet maken.
GA A.U.B. VERDER WORD HELEMAAL GEK VAN HET WACHTEN  :schreeuw:

----------


## Zomaariemand001

> _Geplaatst door Zomaariemand001_ 
> *hij keek me verbaast aan....wat is er loubna wil je niet?
> loubna: ben ik alleen daar goed voor
> mounir: nee nee tuurlijk nie liefie, zo bedoel ik het niet.
> loubna stond op en begon nerveus door de slaapkamer heen en weer te lopen.
> loubna: neeeeee tuurlijk jij bedoelt het nooit zo!!
> mounir: waar heb je het over wat is er?
> loubna twijfelde effe, we wist nie of ze nu het wapen moest pakken van onder haar trui of straks...wanneer was het juiste moment?
> ze kreeg het er bloed heet van..
> ...



ze richtte het pistool op der eigen hoofd richting haar slaap....
terwijl ze dit deed, stopte mounir met trekken en duwen tegen yassir, hij zag het, hij zag wat loubna deed...
yassir dacht dat het door hem kwam dat mounir ophielt, maar nee niks was er waar van, mounir was verstijfd, vast genageld aan de grond
yassir draaide zich om naar loubna toe
toen hij het pistool zag shockte hij als een gek 
yassir: oooh mij god loubna a hawdo billah, lai n3al sithan doe dat ding weg het is geen speelgoed
maar het leek alsof loubna nu in haar eigen wereldje verkeerde...
je zag nnu haar ware pijn in haar ogen, het was onbeschrijvelijk
al die tijd heeft haar lach en haar chagerijnige gedrag de pijn die ze voelt verborgen
ja zag zoveel pijn, schuldgevoelens en haat...maar eigelijk haatte ze niet mounir nee ze haatte haar zelf
ze gaf haar zelf de schuld, ze had haar zelf en haar familie pijn gedaan
alles kwam nu aan het zicht...

de tranen prikkelde over haar wangen, tranen gemengd met bloed wat uit haar neus druppelde en bloed van een hoofdwond die ze had opgelopen door de klappen van mounir
yassir: aub loubna dit wil je niet doen...
yassir liep voorzichtig buigend richting loubna
maar voordat hij nog 1 stap dichtbij kon komen
had ze de trekker overgehaald
weg was ze, weg uit deze wereld

de pistool viel op de grond, het bloed was op alles gespat, muren, plafond,grond,bed,kast en zelfd op yassir en mounir's kleding en gezicht zaten spatten van bloed...
de meisjes die in de huiskamer zaten strormde de slaapkamer binnen
toen ze het levenloze lichaam van loubna op de grond zagen liggen
was het alsof ze een dode hond zagen, het deed hun niks
het meisje van de lift: ooh my god, jeetje kijk al dat bloed dat wordt scrobben he yassir, maar ik weet niet of gewone schoonmaak middel helpt, succes  :Smilie:  en ze liep de kamer weer uit
de andere 2 meiden kijken elkaar aan en begonnen te giechelen: jeetje ze had echt een zwaar leven, maarja opgeruimd staat netjes  :Smilie: 
ze liepen nu ook de kamer uit en vertrokken gelijk.
mounir stond nog steeds vastgenageld aan de grond
terwijl yassir op ze knieen was gegaan en over loubna's haar streelde
yassir: waarom, wat ging er toch in je om meisje
die "waarom" vraag kon mounir wel beantwoorden...mounir voelde de tranen prikkelen over zijn wangen..wajoo hij was een man en hij huilde.... dat is eigelijk wel normaal, maar voor iemand met zo een karakter als mounir is dat eigelijk onmogelijk...........
was dit dan het einde van alles?
was dit het waard geweest?
is dit nu het leven?

----------


## love_moessie

:zwaai:  echt vetttttt goed man  :Smilie:  
maar gaat het nog verder,of was dit het verhaal,ik bedoel het niet verkeerd ,het is echt een vette stoere verhaal.  :engel:   :engel:   :engel:   :engel:   :engel:

----------


## knappe_girl

Ejoewwwwwwwwwwwwww hgatar verhaal maar is dat het einde?
En wat is er achteraf gebeurd?
Hoe heeft lemia er op gerageerd?
Wat is er gebeurd met mounir en yassir? en die meisjes ?
Wat heeft de politie gezegd? 
Tis een mooi begin maar het einde is maar waardeloos hoor!
griotjes je touwe fan die je verhaal van het begin tot het einde heeft gevolgd  :boeps:

----------


## tangawia18

salam allemaal 
wallah ik heb met tranen in me ogen dit verhaal gelezen. wallah ik raad je aan om verder te schrijven. ik hoop dat ze het gaat overleven na die schoot.
scrijf verder aub
soukran

----------


## sarazohra

woooooooooooooooooooooooooow spannend meid, ga snel verder joh
 :ole:   :ole:   :ole:   :ole:   :ole:   :ole:   :ole:  




groetjes tetaouniya

----------


## Sugar

Doe verder...het is echt spannend 
zegt essie alles tege lemia? 
het kan nu toch nog nie gedaan zijn zo een mooi verhaal 

xxx

siel  :tik:

----------


## m0cro_rwienas

aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa aaaaah 
is da het einde ga verder plizzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
 :frons:   :frons:   :frons:   :frons:

----------


## Zomaariemand001

thnx mensen voor al de berichtjes  :grote grijns: 

echt lief van jullie

maar schatjes van me het verhaal is nog niet afgelopen  :tong uitsteken: 

er komen nog een paar vervolgjes

heb nog geduld


ps. ik ben nu ook bezig met een nieuw verhaal aan het maken dat ECHT gebeurd is!!!!!!
die zal ik plaatsen als ik dit verhaal heb afgesloten


groetjes,

zomaar iemand

----------


## tangawia18

soukran lieverd wallah ik ben zo blij dat er een vervolg komt.
zet hem op, en laat ons niet lang wachten A.u.b
beslama thela ferasik  :Smilie:   :blij:

----------


## m0cro_rwienas

laat het niet langer dure ok  :cheefbek:

----------


## dushi_lady

wojooooooooo je verhaal is gewoon te gruwelijk voor woorden!!
en het begin vond ik alles nogal voorspelbaar maar het verhaal heeft zoveel vieuws da ik d8t la ik door lezen..
vanaf het moment dat het verhaal om lemia's zusje draaide werd het gewoon egt goed!! ik vind der geen slet als ze in mijn wereld leefde had ze eerlijk aan der ouders kunne zegge ik ben verkracht en had ze nooit die keuze hoeven te maken om met hem een relatie te beginnen!!

maar dit alles het me aan het denken gezegt..
leven jullie marokkaanse meisjes echt in zo een soort maatschappij
dat een relatie voor huwelijk niet mogelijk ik bedoel is het niet mogelijk gewoon mannelijke vrienden te hebben daarmee te gaan shoppen ofzo zonder mensen gaan lullen en je broers parra worden??

want de marokkaanse meiden die ik ken gaan uit zijn dag en nacht op straat...


ooh ja bijna vergeten GA DOOR MET SCHRIJVEN ANDERS WORD IK GEK!!

----------


## souhi

Als ik echt een lieve jonge en betrouwbare jopngen vind zou ik relatie met hem beginnen 
mar ja k heb broer en als die ook maaar iets hoort dan wordt die gek!!! hij wil alleen maar het goede voor mij dus hij wil niet dat ik vriendje heb !! trouwens k ben nog jong he

----------


## mert a bak

ga door kan niet wachten  :ole:

----------


## *zina ahlam*

In 1 woord gewoon PRACHTIG echt heeeeeel moooi
en je bent niet zomaar iemand hoor meisje, je bent een Speciaal Iemand!!!!
GA SNEL VERDER
IK W888888888

dikke kkus ahlam

----------


## samira16lah

:ole:  hey meid wallah echt een mooie verhaal 
hoop dat je snel verder gaat schrijven 
xxxxxxxxx mij  :Smilie:   :Smilie:

----------


## mert a bak

hooppp??  :droef:  
a wilie ze MOETTTT anders draai ik door  :maf2:  :maf2: 

sweet kissies sara  :boer:

----------


## sarazohra

is het nou het eind van het verhaal?????????????  :aanwal:   :aanwal:   :aanwal:  

iwa hoe heet jou andere verhaal????????  :zweep:  


groetjes sara

----------


## Tiet2005

Is deze verhaal van in oktober nu nog bezig??????
Het duurt wel lang  :Smilie:  
en wanneer komt de vervolg hier dan op???
ZO SNEL MOGELIJK!!!
Thanks  :zwaai:

----------


## mert a bak

ik hoop dat ze ons niet is vergeten  :tranen: 
ik weet is nieuw verhaal maken is veel leuker
maar ons vergeten  :wow:  
wil ik niet aan denken 
wel mohim meid ga snel verder want we kunnen niet wachten  :plet:  
sweet kissies sara  :engel:

----------


## SupaDupaFlyChic

egt heftig man maar ga snel verder ik ben nieuwschierig ga gauw verder meid 


baslama  :kusgrijs:

----------


## Dina 18

HEY HEY ZOMAARIEMAND

Hoelang moeten we nog wachten???
Wil je aub zo gauw mogelijk verder gaan! 
Ik kan echt niet meer wachten (08 april word ik opgenomen in ziekenhuis voor twee weken) ik zou graag nog een deeltje willen lezen!!!


Please meid ga gauw verder, liefst een van deze dagen!

Dikke zoennn

DINA

----------


## tetouania-hamka

waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa  :frons:  :frons:   :schok:   :schok:   :traan1:  

MY god .. zomaariemand.. ik hou van je verhaal.. ik heb um in 
1 keer doorgelzen.. en en .. ( adem in .. adem uit )
ik ben gewo0n aan het janken hierzo..
my god..Waarom ..... waaaaaaaaaaarom  :terrorist:  
LOUBNAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA ....
volgens mij die mounier.. hield ie wel van haar .. of no?
sgrijf vervolg..
laat loubna leven ..
anders ga ik dood  :knife_head:  

beslemma (K) b0esa imanE

p.s.

Myn complimentjes aan zomaariemand

----------


## gaula

waaaaaaaaaw!! wajaaaw je bent echt goed man  :schok:  ..ik heb je verhaal in een keer gelzen!!
 :love:  ga gauw weer verder...

----------


## mert a bak

heey ga verder of wil je nog gewonden opzoeken 
ey dina 18 lah ie shafiek  :zwaai:  
maar zomaariemand ga snel verder met je 
want ik kan niet meer wachten bij het spannendste stukje stop je 
je bent net als die reklames bij films  :boos:  
wel mohim 
thalla fie rasek ciaoo sara  :tong uitsteken: etaf:

----------


## Gangsta_O.C

Wajoooooooooooooooow heb het verhaaaaal al meer dan een half jaar niet meer gelezen maaar wajoooooow wat eeeeeen mooooooi verhaaaaaal heeeeej dame jij moet echt snel weeeeer verder gaan met je verhaaaaaal dodelijk gwn...


Kus ouafae

----------


## Fairuzz

hee schat deze verhaal is echt lou man waar is de rest aa sahabtiee 
ga gouw door man , dike kus fa.  :koppel:

----------


## mert a bak

nog geen vervolg  :schrik:

----------


## Dina 18

hey mert a bak

Ik ben Dina niet maar haar beste vriendin. Ik heb haar gezegd dat je haar beterschap wenste en ze was blij. Het gaat momenteel niet zo goed met haar. maar jah. 

Maar ga alvast verder met het verhaaltje!!!!!

Veel liefs 

Dina' s beste vriendin S

----------


## awatif

Begin het vervolg te schrijven..begin  :moe:

----------


## east_side_chika

wejooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooow ga aub verder ben er echt verslaafd aan geworden please ga verder ik wordt hier helemaal parra echt een leuke verhaal en oja als je nog een verhaal gaat maken laat het me dan ff weten aub oke maar ik w8 nog op een vervolg beslammaaaaaaaaa

----------


## Miss_izan

Ik heb deze verhaal vandaag in 1x gelezen en met jouw verhaal heb ik echt tranen gehuild is ze echtt doodddddddd nee aub niet  :Confused:  
Maar ik verwacht wel snel een vervolgje

jij ben de top!!!!!!

----------


## east_side_chika

ewa a zomaariemand waar blijft die vervolg dan ewa saffie 3ayeqtie system ewa doe dan snel ik kan niet w8en op een vervolg saffie nu ga ik thallaaaa

----------


## knappe_girl

TAAZzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz  :boogie:  nu ben jij aan het overdrijven hoor als je niet meer wilt schrijven zeg gewoon dat dit het eind is! 


hopend op u begrip dat ik zo uitschiet 

groetjes uit belgie

----------


## east_side_chika

ewa a zomaariemand als je niet verder wilt schrijven zeg het dan gewoon ff of als je het druk hebt kan je dat ook ff melden doe dan zodat we be3da niet hoeven te w8en kijk hoeveel mensen w8en op een vevolg wallah nu overdrijf je echt maar ik ga thalla ferassek  :traan1:   :traan1:   :traan1:   :traan1:   :traan1:   :traan1:

----------


## Zomaariemand001

Hallo lieve mensen

Het doet me goed jullie lieve reacties te lezen en leuke complimentjes

ik heb een hele zware maand achter de rug er zijn allemaal erge dingen gebeurd.
ik ben er helemaal niet aan toe gekomen om verder te schrijven

HET SPIJT ME HEEL ERG SORRY DAT IK JULLIE ZO LANG HEB MOETEN LATEN WACHTEN

maar ik had geen behoefte aan interneten of iets doen laatstaan verder schrijven  :frons: 

hopelijk hebben jullie er begrip voor

ik ga nu Insca Allah verder schrijven

nogmaals mijn excusses!!!!

----------


## Zomaariemand001

> _Geplaatst door Zomaariemand001_ 
> *ze richtte het pistool op der eigen hoofd richting haar slaap....
> terwijl ze dit deed, stopte mounir met trekken en duwen tegen yassir, hij zag het, hij zag wat loubna deed...
> yassir dacht dat het door hem kwam dat mounir ophielt, maar nee niks was er waar van, mounir was verstijfd, vast genageld aan de grond
> yassir draaide zich om naar loubna toe
> toen hij het pistool zag shockte hij als een gek 
> yassir: oooh mij god loubna a hawdo billah, lai n3al sithan doe dat ding weg het is geen speelgoed
> maar het leek alsof loubna nu in haar eigen wereldje verkeerde...
> je zag nnu haar ware pijn in haar ogen, het was onbeschrijvelijk
> ...



Yassir pakte z'n telefoon uit z'n zak hij belde het alarm nummer 112
Mounir pakte een laken en legde die over lounba's lichaam heen
Yassir keek mounir effe aan, allebei hadden ze rode ogen
Wie had ooit gedacht dat dit zou gebeuren....
Al snel kwam de ambulance en de politie aan met loeiende sirenes....
De ambulance voerde loubna weg en de politie nam yassir en mounir mee naar het politie bureau om ze te ondervragen.
Onderweg richting het politie bureau vroeg yassir aan de agent of hij even met z'n mobiel de zus van het slachtoffer mocht bellen (lemia)

De politie agent: geef u maar het adres van de zus van het slachtoffer dan sturen wij wel 2 agenten die haar het slechte nieuws kunnen vertellen
Yassir: ik vertel het haar liever zelf
De Politie agent: Dat lijkt ons niet zo verstandig geeft u maar het adres en laat het maar aan de politie over.
Yassir aarzelde maar gaf uiteindelijk toch het adres, lemia had recht er op om te weten wat er met haar zusje is gebeurd.

De politie agent gaf het adres meteen door in zijn speaker naar andere agenten.

Aangekomen bij het bureau werden yassir en mounir allebei apart in een kantoortje geplaatst.

Ondertussen reed een politie auto met 2 agenten richting het huis van lemia......

----------


## Zomaariemand001

> _Geplaatst door Zomaariemand001_ 
> *Yassir pakte z'n telefoon uit z'n zak hij belde het alarm nummer 112
> Mounir pakte een laken en legde die over lounba's lichaam heen
> Yassir keek mounir effe aan, allebei hadden ze rode ogen
> Wie had ooit gedacht dat dit zou gebeuren....
> Al snel kwam de ambulance en de politie aan met loeiende sirenes....
> De ambulance voerde loubna weg en de politie nam yassir en mounir mee naar het politie bureau om ze te ondervragen.
> Onderweg richting het politie bureau vroeg yassir aan de agent of hij even met z'n mobiel de zus van het slachtoffer mocht bellen (lemia)
> 
> ...



Aangekomen bij lemia's huis
belde de politie agenten aan...
Er deed een vrouw de deur open... ja de vrouw was lemia.
Je kon van lemia's gezicht aflezen dat ze nog al geschrokken was..
Wajoo wat kwam de politie nou doen? ging er door lemia's hoofd heen.

Lemia: heren? wat kan ik voor jullie doen
Politie agenten: Goede dag mevrouw, u bent de zus van loubna ..?
Lemia's hart begon steeds harder te kloppen, ze slikte even
Lemia: ja dat ben ik
Politie agenten: helaas moeten wij u iets vervelends mede delen
Lemia: wat is er met haar wat is er gebeurd? waar is ze
De politie agenten keken elkaar droevig aan, zelfs hun vonden het een verschrikkelijke incident
Politie agenten: mogen wij binnen komen, het is namelijk beter als u even gaat zitten.
Lemia: neee neee draai er niet om heen ik ga niet zitten vertel het me NU!!!
Politie agenten: goed, nou mevrouw loubna is door een onbekende oorzaak getroffen door een kogel in haar slaap, ze is terplekke overleden aan de schot wond, alleen weten wij nog niet wat de oorzaak is van dit incident, wij vermoeden zelfmoord
Lemia was stil ze kon alleen maar zachtjes snikken je zag de tranen vloeien uit haar ogen ipv van een waterval een tranenval.....
De politie agenten wisten zich geen raad: uhm mevrouw doet u rustig aan gaat u zitten
maar lemia gaf geen gehoor aan hun gepraat
politie agenten: ben u alleen thuis? het lijkt ons niet verstandig als u nu alleen thuis blijft.
lemia duwde de agenten opzij en liep in haar ochtendjas en sloffen naar buiten... ze schreeuwde: TUURLIJK BLIJF IK NIET THUIS GA UIT MIJN WEG IK GA NAAR ME ZUSJE TOE....

de agenten begrepen haar reactie wel, dit waren ze wel gewend van mensen die net te horen kregen dat ze hun dierbare waren verloren.
lemia liep in haar ochtendjas die trouwens boven der knieen was haar halve benen waren dus bloot , onder haar ochtendjasje had ze alleen haar boxershort en bh aan.... ze had zelf niet eens in de gaten dat ze zo naar buiten liep
ze stapte in haar auto en scheurde de straat uit richting het ziekenhuis.

----------


## tetouania-hamka

haaay lieffie..

ik weet het m0p..

k h0op dat het nu een btje beter gaat..
en d0e maar lekker rustig aan h0or..
maar heeeeel heeel erg bedankt voor je vervolgje..

kusje iman

----------


## miss_remix

helaas n0g geen verv0lg
maar geduld is een sch0ne zaak  :slaap:

----------


## knappe_girl

Ewa waar blijft het vervolg, yek je houdt van spanningen hey! We hebben lang genoeg gewacht zid met je verhaal!

----------


## knappe_girl

Ewa waar blijft het vervolg, yek je houdt van spanningen hey! We hebben lang genoeg gewacht zid met je verhaal!

----------


## mert a bak

GE-WEL-DIG vervolg!!!!!  :love:  
gewoon 
jalah ga snel verder en laat ons niet wachten !!!
net zoals vorige keer  :jammer:  :traan1: 


en dina18 inshaellah komt het goed rabie kbier

----------


## no nonsens

hai ik reageer voor het eerst ,ben nieuw hier .maar ik wacht ook op vervolg .alleen jammer dat ze dood moest gaan .ben meer van de happy end.

----------


## lara__90

hey hey

iik ben ook nieuw hier en reageer voor het eerst

het is echt een heeeeeell droevig verhaal man ik vond het echt erg ik kreeg zelfs tranen in mijn ogen

ga aub snel doorr

----------


## Zomaariemand001

> _Geplaatst door Zomaariemand001_ 
> *Aangekomen bij lemia's huis
> belde de politie agenten aan...
> Er deed een vrouw de deur open... ja de vrouw was lemia.
> Je kon van lemia's gezicht aflezen dat ze nog al geschrokken was..
> Wajoo wat kwam de politie nou doen? ging er door lemia's hoofd heen.
> Lemia: heren? wat kan ik voor jullie doen
> Politie agenten: Goede dag mevrouw, u bent de zus van loubna ..?
> Lemia's hart begon steeds harder te kloppen, ze slikte even
> ...


Aangekomen bij het ziekenhuis...
lemia reed de stoep rand op en plaatste haar auto naast de ingang van het ziekenhuis.
ze rende naar binnen naar de receptie, snikkend en buiten adem vroeg ze waar haar zusje was opgeborgen.
de vrouw achter de balie verwees wou net in de computer voor lemia gaan uitzoeken waar loubna was... en iemand legde zijn hand op lemia's schouder.
lemia draaide zich om, het was yassir.
lemia schrok... yassir haar eerste liefde de man met wie ze in het begin een relatie had met wie ze eigelijk had moeten trouwen.....
ze kon het niet meer aan alles werd haar te veel ze liet zich vallen in de armen van yassir en het snikken werd steeds harder ... ze liet zich helemaal gaan alles wat ze al die jaren op heeft gekropt kwam er nu uit...
yassir wist het hij wist het... hij kon niks anders doen dan lemia troosten...
ze vonden troost in elkaars armen...
yassir nam lemia meer naar een lange gang waar mounir ook was...
mounir liep naar lemia en yassir toe en omhelsde hun....
yassir trooste mounir en lemia..... naar enige tijd waren ze uitgehuild...
yassir stond te praten met een politie agent en verder op stonden lemia en mounir....lemia staarde naar haar sloffen ze was helemaal uitgeput
yassir was uitgepraat met de agent..
hij liep richting lemia en mounir
yassir: we mogen naar loubna toe.
lemia stond gelijk op... ze omhelsde yassir en begon weer te huilen... mounir stond op en liep richting de uitgang van het ziekenhuis.....
achter het ziekenhuis was een speciale afdeling een apart gebouw waar alle lijken werden opgebaard.
lemia en yassir liepen hand in hand een paar meter achter mounir aan.
aan gekomen bij het gebouw .... liepen ze naar binnen
loubna werd uit de koeling gehaald ....in een speciale koelkamer...
daar lag ze dan... bleekjes gesloten ogen zo vreemdzaak geen kras geen scharm niks alleen een kleine hechting bij der slaap..
mounir liep naar haar toe gaf haar een kus op der voorhoofd en liep weer naar buiten... hij kon het niet aan om daar te blijven staan en staren naar loubna als lijk, het was zo onwerkelijk.... zo onbegrijpelijk en zo pijnlijk.
lemia liep naar loubna toe, daar lag haar kleine zusje, ze was even stil en opeens barste ze helemaal uit.... "MIJN ZUSJE MIJN ZUSJE loubna!!! neee neee loubna loubna loubna loubna mijn zusje neeeeeeeeee...
lemia schreeuwde het uit... het drong tot haar door dat haar zusje niet meer terug zou komen en dat kon ze niet accepteren...
yassir sloeg zijn arm om lemia heen en begon haar weer te troosten!
het was zo triest...........
wat een wereld..




























dames bedankt voor jullie geduld... zoals jullie weten verkeer momenteel in een k*t situatie en voel me echt klote enzo ik heb ook geen pc meer thuis enzo dus ik moet et nu via school doen het verhaal en daarom duurt et soms wat langer....
sorry allemaal......

bedankt voor jullie reacties  :blauwe kus:

----------


## SupaDupaFlyChic

heey meid thanx voor je vervolg en ja 
het is zeker triest man wat erg zeg  :blozen:  
 :huil:  jij ook nog veel succes met je problemen enzo
niet dat het helpt maar ik hoop dat alles goed komt meis
 :blauwe kus:

----------


## Zomaariemand001

> _Geplaatst door SupaDupaFlyChic_ 
> *heey meid thanx voor je vervolg en ja 
> het is zeker triest man wat erg zeg  
>  jij ook nog veel succes met je problemen enzo
> niet dat het helpt maar ik hoop dat alles goed komt meis
> *


thnx liefie  :grote grijns: ... ik ga zo Insca Allah verder met een vervolgje!

----------


## Zomaariemand001

> _Geplaatst door Zomaariemand001_ 
> *Aangekomen bij het ziekenhuis...
> lemia reed de stoep rand op en plaatste haar auto naast de ingang van het ziekenhuis.
> ze rende naar binnen naar de receptie, snikkend en buiten adem vroeg ze waar haar zusje was opgeborgen.
> de vrouw achter de balie verwees wou net in de computer voor lemia gaan uitzoeken waar loubna was... en iemand legde zijn hand op lemia's schouder.
> lemia draaide zich om, het was yassir.
> lemia schrok... yassir haar eerste liefde de man met wie ze in het begin een relatie had met wie ze eigelijk had moeten trouwen.....
> ze kon het niet meer aan alles werd haar te veel ze liet zich vallen in de armen van yassir en het snikken werd steeds harder ... ze liet zich helemaal gaan alles wat ze al die jaren op heeft gekropt kwam er nu uit...
> yassir wist het hij wist het... hij kon niks anders doen dan lemia troosten...
> ...



lemia nam afscheid van haar zusje samen met yassir ze liepen daarna het gebouw uit, buiten stond mounir op hun te wachten...
ze liepen met lemia mee naar haar auto..... lemia trilde helemaal....
lemia stapte in en keek de heren aan
lemia: hebben jullie een lift nodig?
mounir stapte in zonder iets te zeggen en yassir liep om de auto heen hij stapte ook in naast lemia...
lemia: ... waar woon je mounir?
mounir: breng me maar naar het station als je wilt..
lemia herinnerde zichzelf al..: oja je woont in die vervloekte stad rotterdam
mounir: daar is niks vervloekt aan?
yassir legde z'n hand op lemia's been...
yassir: rustig maar lieverd hij kan er ook niks aandoen
lemia zuchte diep...
ze keek in haar achterspiegel.... naar mounir
lemia: het spijt me mounir let maar niet op mij

----------


## ess

ik heb je verhaal in 1 x afgelezen  :huil:   :huil:  
so zielig....
maareeh ga je wel gauw verder  :engel:   :engel:  



kusjiee  :gniffel:

----------


## rmila007

oh zo een zielige verhaal maar ik kon nooit reageren omdat ik niet aangemeld was maar vanaf nu wel 

die loubna had echt een vreselijke leven meskiena maar ga snel verder 

het is echt toppie 

groetjes een nieuwe 

p.s mijn naam is chaima

----------


## SweetRiffia

_waaaaaaaaauwww..





Uppppppppp...  




_

----------


## bint_tanga34

We hebben alles uitgeprint we zijn zo een fan van jou maar nu moet je wel ff stoppen we hebben een probleem alle papier is op..hoe meer jij schreeft hoe meer wij moeten printen..en het uitschrijf formulier van school moet ook nog uitgeprint worden...  :strik:

----------


## SweetRiffia

Lieverd wanneer ga je weer verder...?  :verward:

----------


## ladyke

:d :d 

Prachtig verhaal..... 

Ik heb dit allemaal in 1x uitgelezen met 3 brokken in mijn keel...

Ik heb nog nooit 40 bladzijden in 1x gelezen hihi :d :d 

Zitten lekker grappige stukken in je weet hoe je het spannend moet houden meid...

Ga nou maar snel verder, nog 40 bladzijden kan er nu nog wel bij :d :d

beslemaaa meid en keep it cool :d :d

----------


## bint_tanga34

Pleasssssssssssssss ga verder met je verhaal het is zo spannend !!!!!!!!!!! je kunt het

----------


## romaissa_88

WALLAH IK HEB GEHUILD.WAT EEN PRACHT VERHAAL ENJIJ HEBT ZEKER TALENT MEID. HAHA mn vriendin komt nu elke dag na sgool bij mij om het af telezen!!! Prachtig ga zo door meid je bent fantasties goed!!!!


dik zoen 
rumy

----------


## _BrokenGirl_

:brozac:  Ik heb gewoon gehuild!!! Ik hoop dat er nog een vervolg komt want echt waar dit verhaal is het beste wat ik ooit heb gelezen Dikke Kus  :brozac:

----------


## Salyma

MachaAllah, gewoonweg prachtig!!

je hebt talent, schrijf zeker verder.
GROERTEN UIT BORGERHOUT

----------


## Nadiia_A

Komt er nog een vervolg? 
Of was het het einde?  :loens:

----------


## Laitje

Ben je ermee gestopt of ga je nog verder???????

Kus Laila

----------


## Mvr_ZZ

Hey meid,

Ik heb je verhaal in 1 x helemaal uitgelezen. Een woord voor dit: GEWELDIG!
 :Iluvu:  
Alleen de laatste paar vervolgjes, hebben me doen huilen.  :frons:  

Sterkte&Succes met je problemen.....
InshaAllah komt alles goed....


Boesa+Thalla

Leyla.

----------


## aida_1

Het is je eerste verhaal toch???
Ik vind hem behda heel leuk!
ga zo door  :knipoog: 

kus moi

----------


## markaantje

mensen zien jullie niet in dat ze al een tijd lang niet heeft gereageerd?! of ben ik de enige die denkt dat ze gesopt is..

----------


## _BrokenGirl_

jah idd ik dacht ook zow iets. maar het zou natuurlijk fijn zijn moest ze verder doen  :strik:

----------


## Mvr_ZZ

Ja dat is me ook opgevallen.
Alleen ze had gezegt dat ze problemen had enzo, dus ja...
Ze heeft er denk ik gewoon tijd voor nodig?

----------


## soumaya16

ehlal
het leven is dus DUIDELIJK hard. 
gasten zijn niet te vertrouwen dat blijkt uit alles ewa maar allah gaat hun boeten inchallah. 
wat ik nooit zal vergeten is dat oprechte liefde een persoon zwaar kan beschadigen.


esalaam wahliekom

----------


## SwEeTeSt_ gIrL

:engel:  HeEeEey  :engel:  
jE HebT EeN NiEuWe fAn BiJ !!
Ik hEb jE VeHaAl iN 1x gELeZeN En
iK MoEt zEgGeN IK HeB NoG NoOiT zO MoOi vErHaAl gElEzEn!!! 
Ik w8 oP Je vOlGeNdE StUkJe !!  :blij:   

 :zwaai:   :zwaai:   :zwaai:   :zwaai:   :zwaai:

----------


## SwEeTeSt_ gIrL

ga je nog verder met je mooi verhaal??

----------


## _Ilhamtjuh_

ik wil graag verhaal schrijven en dat is waargebeurd...........

----------


## _Ilhamtjuh_

sorrieeeeyyyyyyy

het ging per ongeluk 
maar wollah ik moest egt bijna huilen van dit verhaal hier is je nieuwe fan erbij ewa ga je nog verder.....?
xxxxxxxxxmiixxxxxxxx

----------


## laila_habibi

een een woord wouw!!!!
ik ben nu nog maar op de helft van het verhaal maar gewoon wouw..
maar ja meid ga snel verder okee ik wacht op jou vervolggg...
en hoelang gaat dit verhaal nog duren ongeveer...
ene denk er aan happy end heee...
je nieuwe fannn
groeten van laila

----------


## icram

wow meid. Dit verhaal is echt geweldig. Zo geweldig gewoon.
Zo weet je maar weer dat je jongens nooit helemaal kan vertrouwen.......Khoop dat je snel weer verder schrijft

xxxxx grote fan

----------


## laila_habibi

ga snel verder meid

----------


## green_eyes17

ik ben zo wat 2jaar geleden begonnen met haar verhaal te lezen... en nu ong. 1jaar later zie ik dat ze nog steeds niet klaar is! jammrr 


Please ga verder kijk hoeveel meiden jouw verhaal lezen!!! 



UP! :grote grijns:

----------

